# davegmb's journal



## davegmb (May 30, 2010)

Im 29 years old and im 30 in october, which my girlfriend takes great delight in teasing me about. She will regret it when its her turn though lol!
Never really kept a journal before, im 6'1" and around 12 stone, always been toned and had muscle because ive played alot of football (soccer), but never really had size.
So now im getting too old to run around the pitch like i used to, decided to try and bulk up and fill out those t-shirts.
Routine is as follows with weight ive been doing so far:
Day 1: Uper pull
(1.) Bent Over Row 3x8 (45kg/99lbs)
(2.) Pullups 3x8 
(3.) Single arm DB Row 3x8 (30kg/66lbs) 
(4.) Close-Grip Chinups 3x8
(5.) Barbell curls 2x10 (30kg/66lbs) could go heavier on this but concentrate on form and really slow to finish off day


Day 2: Lower Push
(1.) Back Squats 5x8 (75kg/165lbs) a weak point but i love doing them and go deep
(2.) BB lunges 3x8 each leg (60kg/132lbs)
(3.) Leg Press 3x8 (190kg/419lbs)
(4) calves standing and sitting


Day 3: Upper Push
(1.) Bench Press 3x8 (75kg/165lbs)
(2.) Neutral DB Press 3x8 
(3.) Incline Bench Press 3x8 (70kg/154lbs)
(4.) Corner Press 3x8 (47.5kg/105lbs)
(5.)Dips weighted 2x10


Day 4: Lower Pull
(1.) Deadlifts 5x5 (100kg/220lbs)
(2.) Good Mornings 3x8
(3.) Romanian Deadlifts 3x8 (70kg/154lbs)
(4.) Calves standing and sitting
Im eating 6 small meals a day and on hurricane xs (carbs/protein/creatine). Ill let you know how i get on.


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to the site, Dave, and glad you decided to create a journal. 

But thirty years old? Will your girlfriend be retiring you to an old folks home on your birthday?


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Welcome to the site, Dave, and glad you decided to create a journal.
> 
> But thirty years old? Will your girlfriend be retiring you to an old folks home on your birthday?


 
Thanks mate, she's 26 years old and she is enjoying me turning 30 a little too much lol. Old folks home, maybe! save me a space lol


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2010)

Todays session:

*Pull ups:* 8,8,7
*Bent over BB row:* 8x 45kg(99lbs), 8x 45kg(99lbs), 10x 50kg(110lbs)
*CG Chin ups:* 9,6,8
*Single arm DB row:* 8x 30kg(66lbs), 8x 30kg(66lbs), 10x 30kg(66lbs)
*BB curls:* 8x 30kg(66lbs), 8x 30kg(66lbs)

Finish off with a 1 mile jog on the treadmill. Felt strong, but my chin ups really suffered by doing them 3rd in my excerise workout, have to make sure i change the order every time i go.


----------



## bigdavetom (May 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Todays session:
> 
> *Pull ups:* 8,8,7
> *Bent over BB row:* 8x 45kg(99lbs), 8x 45kg(99lbs), 10x 50kg(110lbs)
> ...


 

going gd mate do a set of pulls then chins see how it goes


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2010)

Workouts - and program - looks good, mate! Nice and simple with lots of room for hard work!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Workouts - and program - looks good, mate! Nice and simple with lots of room for hard work!


 
Thanks Gaz, hoping that posting a journal will spare me on to push those numbers up. Though i still say theres nothing like a pretty girl in the gym to help you push out a few more reps, they should employ them to just to stand next to you when your struggling.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 2, 2010)

Quads today:

Squats: 
8x 154lbs (70kg)
8x 165lbs (75kg)
8x 165lbs (75kg)
6x 176lbs (80kg)
6x 176lbs (80kg)

Front squats: 
8x 110lbs (50kg)
8x 110lbs (50kg)
8x 110lbs (50kg)

BB step ups: 
8(each leg)x 110lbs (50kg)
8(each leg)x 132lbs (60kg)

Leg extensions: 
8x 110lbs (50kg)
8x 110lbs (50kg)

Calves seated: 
14x 77lbs (35kg)
14x 77lbs (35kg)
12x 77lbs (35kg)

Calves standing: 
10x 198lbs (90kg)
10x 215lbs (97.5kg)
10x 215lbs (97.5kg)

Tough work today, it was so hot too, did not feel like being in the gym, but got it done and my legs felt wobbly walking out.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 2, 2010)

Quad-death! I like it. Nice work.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2010)

Incline BB bench press:
8x 154lbs(70kg)
8x 165lbs(75kg)
6x 165lbs(75kg)

Corner press supersetted with a russian twist:
10x 99lbs(45kg)
10x 110lbs(50kg)
8x 121lbs(55kg)

Flat BB bench press:
10x 154lbs(70kg)
8x 165lbs(75kg)
6x 176lbs(80kg)

Military press:
10x 66lbs(30kg)
9x 66lbs(30kg)
10x 66lbs(30kg)

Weighted Dips:
10x 11lbs(5kg)
10x 16.5lbs(7.5kg) 

Standing cable crunches:
15x 44lbs(20kg)
15x 44lbs(20kg)
15x 44lbs(20kg)

2x 15 knee raises

Phew that was a tough one, i was shattered by the time i got to the military press so could only manage a light wieght, have to mix the order up next time.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2010)

Hamstring day

Deadlifts:
5 X 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
4 x 243lbs (110kg) failed on the 5th 
5 x 220lbs (100kg)

Good mornings:
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)

Romanian deadlifts:
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)

Seated calves:
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 99lbs (45kg)

Standing calves:
10 X 215lbs (97.5kg)
10 x 215lbs (97.5kg)
10 x 225lbs (102kg)

Had my first ever deadlift scary moment today when i failed on the fourth rep of my fourth set, really need to learn to just drop the weight, but doesnt feel natural so just kept hold of it and went back down, escaped in one peice though.
Good mornings felt good, possibly went too heavy on the 3rd set though and effected my form a bit.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hamstring day
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 5 X 176lbs (80kg)
> ...


 
Hi Dave. Awesome that you setup a journal man! 
Numbers and routine looks good. Too much volume for my taste but I'm not a fan of volume to begin with.  
Looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Hi Dave. Awesome that you setup a journal man!
> Numbers and routine looks good. Too much volume for my taste but I'm not a fan of volume to begin with.
> Looking forward to watching your progress.


 
Thanks FMJ, too much deadlifting or too many excercises?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2010)

I actually saw stars when i failed on my last deadlift rep


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

^That's some serious lifting!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks FMJ, too much deadlifting or too many excercises?


 
I was thinking too many exercises per bodypart but again, that's just me bro. Some guys don't respond without enough volume. Others overtrain quick with too much. It really depends on the individual. I say, if it's working for you, stick to it but if you start feeling burned out or you just stop making gains, drop one or two exercises and see if it helps.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2010)

Today i got engaged, so no training for today, but lots and lots of food and Grolsch lager


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2010)

Congratulations mate 

Now go enjoy yourself!


----------



## FMJ (Jun 6, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Today i got engaged, so no training for today, but lots and lots of food and Grolsch lager


 
Nice! Congrats! Have a drink for me!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2010)

Overhead neutral grip DB press:
10 X 44lbs (20kg)
10 X 44lbs (20kg)
10 X 44lbs (20kg)

DB bench press:
8 X 72lbs (32.5kg)
8 X 72lbs (32.5kg)
8 X 72lbs (32.5kg)

Corner Press:
8 X 132lbs (60kg)
8 X 132lbs (60kg)
8 X 132lbs (60kg)

Overhead tricep rope extensions:
10 X 33lbs (15kg)
10 X 33lbs (15kg)
10 X 33lbs (15kg)

Never good working out with a hangover, but got through it


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2010)

Quad day today and the squat rack had been took over by a group of lads who were taking ages to do their sets, so decided to do a couple of the variations fufu posted:

Hack squats.......how good is this excercise, i loved them, found them really easy to get used to (apart from bruising my calves), would definately give these a go if your not already. Started off light to check i could do it, but then just kept adding the weight:

8 X 132lbs (60kg)
8 X 154lbs (70kg)
8 X 165lbs (75kg)
8 X 176lbs (80kg)
8 X 176lbs (80kg)

Lumber jack squats...........first time trying these too and would definately do them again:

8 X 132lbs (60kg)
8 X 132lbs (60kg)
8 X 132lbs (60kg)

Was going to do Bulgarian split squats, have done these before and know they are tough but couldnt find a free bench to rest my foot on so did the leg press instead:

8 X 419lbs (190kg)
8 X 419lbs (190kg)
8 X 419lbs (190kg)

Leg press calf raises:
15 X 331lbs (150kg)
13 X 331lbs (150kg)
13 X 331lbs (150kg)

Seated calf raises:
10 X 77lbs (35kg)
10 X 77lbs (35kg)
10 X 77lbs (35kg)


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2010)

Deadlifts:
5 X 198lbs (90kg)
5 X 220lbs (100kg)
5 X 243lbs (110kg)
5 X 243lbs (110kg)
5 X 243lbs (110kg)

Good mornings:
8 X 44lbs (20kg)
8 X 66lbs (30kg)
10 X 66lbs (30kg)

Romanian deadlifts:
8 X 154lbs (70kg)
8 X 154lbs (70kg)
8 X 154lbs (70kg)

Standing calf raises:
10 X 231lbs (105kg)
10 X 231lbs (105kg)
10 X 231lbs (105kg)

Seated calf raises:
8 X 99lbs (45kg)
10 X 94lbs (42.5kg)
10 X 94lbs (42.5kg)

I did some ab work in between too, with standing cable crunches and knee raises. Lower back is burning a bit but went well apart from that.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to IM, Dave.
(I sound like Rob's automated response in the newbie thread, lol)



			
				davegmb said:
			
		

> Thanks FMJ, too much deadlifting or too many excercises?





			
				FMJ said:
			
		

> I was thinking too many exercises per bodypart but again, that's just me bro. Some guys don't respond without enough volume. Others overtrain quick with too much. It really depends on the individual. I say, if it's working for you, stick to it but if you start feeling burned out or you just stop making gains, drop one or two exercises and see if it helps.



I don't know, FM, that looks like a lot of volume for a guy who's almost *30 years old......and now engaged.*

Apparently, you enjoy pain Dave, yeah?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I don't know, FM, that looks like a lot of volume for a guy who's almost *30 years old......and now engaged.*
> 
> Apparently, you enjoy pain Dave, yeah?


 
Thanks DaMayor, lol yeah i must be a glutten for punishment, she's turning into bridezilla already


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 11, 2010)

Deadlifts are creeping up every time, dude! Nice job!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Gaz, they felt alot more comfortable this week


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

looking gd dave your a strong lad


----------



## davegmb (Jun 11, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> looking gd dave your a strong lad


 

Thanks big lad, im trying my best


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

hey im 30 in sept lol thats why i cant deadlift as much lol


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> hey im 30 in sept lol thats why i cant deadlift as much lol


 
Grim isnt it, oh well ill just lie and keep telling people im 29.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2010)

Pull ups:
3 X 8
Chin up CG:
1 X 10

Bent over barbell row:
8 X 99lbs (45kg)
8 X 99lbs (45kg)
8 X 99lbs (45kg)

Single arm DB row:
8 X 66lbs (30kg)
8 X 66lbs (30kg)
8 X 72lbs (32.5kg)

BB curls:
10 X 66lbs (30kg)
10 X 66lbs (30kg)
10 X 66lbs (30kg)

DB hammer curls resting on a bench:
8 X 22lbs (10kg)
8 X 22lbs (10kg)


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Grim isnt it, oh well ill just lie and keep telling people im 29.




it is it is ppl keep thinking im bout 25 so il just go with flow lol


----------



## davegmb (Jun 15, 2010)

Back squats:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 171lbs (77.5kg)
8 x 171lbs (77.5kg)
6 x 171lbs (77.5kg)

Hack squats:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)

Leg press:
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
8 x 441lbs (200kg)

Leg press calf raises:
14 x 331lbs (150kg)
14 x 331lbs (150kg)
14 x 331lbs (150kg)

Seated calf raises:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)

My quads were screaming for mercy by the end of this session.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 16, 2010)

Pull ups neutral grip:
x 10
x 10
x 6
x 7

Bent over barbell row:
8 X 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)

CG barbell curls:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)

Preacher hammer curls:
10 x 22lbs (10kg)
10 x 22lbs (10kg)

Single arm rows:
10 X 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)


----------



## davegmb (Jun 18, 2010)

An old wrist injury has popped back up again, which knocks the confidence a bit and hampers my lifts, but i strapped it up and did my best. Tried less rest in between my lifts too which made it much harder and effected my numbers. Im full of excuses today 

Incline BB bench press:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 165lbs (75kg)
6 x 165lbs (75kg)

Shoulder press neutral grip:
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
7 x 44lbs (20kg)
7 x 44lbs (20kg)

Flat BB bench press:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)

Dips:
x 8 + 11lbs
x 8 + 11lbs
x 8 + 11lbs

Overhead rope extensions:
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 33lbs (15kg)

Finished off with 3 sets of 20 reps Russian Twists using a 15kg (33lbs) barbell and a 20kg (44lbs) weight.


----------



## FMJ (Jun 18, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Back squats:
> 8 x 154lbs (70kg)
> 8 x 165lbs (75kg)
> 8 x 171lbs (77.5kg)
> ...


 
That's a great looking leg day Dave. Impressive Hack squats.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 18, 2010)

FMJ said:


> That's a great looking leg day Dave. Impressive Hack squats.


 
Thanks mate, really enjoying the hack squats, good alternative to front squats for me.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

davegmb said:


> *Pull ups neutral grip:
> x 10
> x 10
> x 6
> ...



Jealous.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2010)

Deadlifts:
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 242lbs (110kg)
5 x 242lbs (110kg)
5 x 242lbs (110kg)

Hamstring curls:
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

Romanian deadlifts:
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 154lbs (70kg)

Standing calf raises using free weights with balls of feet on plates:
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
I like these free weight calf raises as really had to work on my balance too so muscles must be working extra hard, nearly fell forward a couple of times.

Standing calf raises machine:
10 x 231lbs (105kg)
10 x 247lbs (112kg)
10 x 247lbs (112kg)

All this work on my legs and calves starting to become noticeable, can see my calves and legs coming up wahooo


----------



## fufu (Jun 19, 2010)

good job


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 19, 2010)

Good intensity Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks chaps


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2010)

My playlist:

Fortunate Son - Creedence clear water revival
YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival- Fortunate son- Music video

She sells Sanctuary - The Cult

YouTube - The Cult - She Sells Sanctuary (Official Music Video)

All along the watch tower - Jimi Hendrix

YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - All Along The Watchtower w/ lyrics

Raspberry Beret - Prince

YouTube - Prince - Raspberry Beret - with lyrics

Sympathy with the devil - Rolling stones

YouTube - The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil -HQ

London calling - The clash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcPvHkXfqoc

Whiskey in the Jar - Thin Lizzy

YouTube - Thin lizzy - Whiskey in the Jar | Full Version | With Lyrics

Teenage kicks - The undertones

YouTube - The Undertones - Teenage Kicks

Ever fallen in love with someone (you shouldnt have fallen in love with) - The buzzcocks

YouTube - Buzzcocks - Ever Fallen In Love (With Some You Shouldn't)

Not fade away - The Rolling Stones

YouTube - Rolling Stones-Not Fade Away (Variante 1)

Born to run - Bruce Springsteen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWZUm1ETNo

Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd

YouTube - Sweet Home Alabama-lynyrd skynyrd (lyrics in description)

Running on Empty - Jackson Browne

YouTube - Jackson Browne 1977 Running on Empty

Layla - Eric Clapton and the dominos

YouTube - Eric Clapton - Layla

You shook me all night long - AC/DC

YouTube - AC/DC - You Shook Me All Night Long

Up and around the bend - Creedence clear water revival

YouTube - CREEDENCE CLEAR WATER REVIVAL-UP AND AROUND THE BEND!!!

Keep the faith - Bon jovi

YouTube - Bon Jovi - Keep the Faith


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2010)

2000M row to warm up

Pull ups:
x 8 wide grip
x 8 wide grip
x 8 neutral grip
x 8 neutral grip

Bent over BB row:
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 116lbs (52.5kg)
8 x 121lbs (55kg)

Single arm rows:
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)

DB preacher curls:
10 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
10 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
10 x 28lbs (12.5kg)

DB preacher hammer curls:
10 x 22lbs (10kg)
10 x 22lbs (10kg)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> My playlist:
> 
> Fortunate Son - Creedence clear water revival
> YouTube - Creedence Clearwater Revival- Fortunate son- Music video
> ...


You crack me up!  You are a young buck, and loving the music I loved and grew up with.  Difference is, I am 54... I liked every one you posted, but I never heard of the Buzzcocks, or the Undertones.  Great stuff.

Did I ever tell you my mom, who passed 3 years ago, was British?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> 2000M row to warm up
> 
> *Pull ups:
> x 8 wide grip
> ...



Strong.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You crack me up! You are a young buck, and loving the music I loved and grew up with. Difference is, I am 54... I liked every one you posted, but I never heard of the Buzzcocks, or the Undertones. Great stuff.
> 
> Did I ever tell you my mom, who passed 3 years ago, was British?


 
Thanks JerseyDevil, i just love good music thats all, be that from this week or 30 years ago makes no difference to me. 
Sorry to hear about your mum, where abouts was she from? my sister lives in Barnegat, New Jersey, she married an American and she teaches French in a school over there. Still not ben yet though, keep meaning to.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I liked every one you posted, but I never heard of the Buzzcocks, or the Undertones.


 
*The Undertones* are a punk rock/power pop band formed in Derry, Northern Ireland, in 1975. Their lead singer had one of the coolest names ever in music Feargel Sharkey lol. 

*Buzzcocks* are an English punk band formed in Bolton in 1976, led by singer???songwriter???guitarist Pete Shelley.[6]
The name "Buzzcocks" was chosen by Howard Devoto and Pete Shelley after reading the headline "it's the buzz, cocks!" in a review of the TV series _Rock Follies_ in _Time Out_ magazine. The "buzz" is the excitement of playing on stage; "cock" is Manchester slang meaning "mate" (as in friend / buddy). They thought it captured the excitement of the Sex Pistols and nascent punk scene.[8]


*NOW YOU KNOW LOL*


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2010)

5 minute cycle to warm up

Back squats:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 171lbs (77.5kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 182lbs (82.5kg)

Improved on my squat this week and felt like i had alot more in me too thanks to some great tips from Gaz (see gazhole journal for details).

Hack squats:
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 187lbs (85kg)
8 x 187lbs (85kg)

Leg extensions: (dont usually do these, but they were all i could manage after the back and hack squats:
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 99lbs (45kg)

Seated calf raises:
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs (25kg)

Standing calf raises:
10 x 231lbs (105kg)
10 x 248lbs (112.5kg)
10 x 248lbs (112.5kg)

If there wasnt so many people about, i would have crawled out of the gym today my legs felt that wobbly.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum, where abouts was she from? my sister lives in Barnegat, New Jersey, she married an American and she teaches French in a school over there. Still not ben yet though, keep meaning to.


She grew up in London.  Seven Oaks, Kent I believe.

Barnegat is on the shore, nice area!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> She grew up in London. Seven Oaks, Kent I believe.
> 
> Barnegat is on the shore, nice area!


 
Your mum came from a loverly place, Sevenoaks is a really nice affluent area, they call Kent 'The Garden of England' due to its beautifull countryside.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2010)

Decided to go light today with high reps on the incline bench press to mix it up a touch, as my chest has always been a strong point in my physique so not a body part i need to see much growth in. One of those people who just naturally has defined  pecs, alhtough would rather be one of those who naturally has monster legs.

I also put the hang, clean and press back in this week and forgot how much it takes out of me, must remember to do it first next time.

Incline BB bench press:
17 x 110lbs (50kg)
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
15 x 119lbs (50kg)

Hang, clean and press:
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)

Cable flyes:
12 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
12 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
12 x 66lbs (30kg) each side

Corner press superset with barbell russian twist:
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)

Overhead rope extensions superset with standing cable crunches:
12 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)


----------



## davegmb (Jun 25, 2010)

My traps are really sore today from the hang, clean and presses. Never felt this kind of burn with shrugs. I like it


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany beat England in the World cup........urgh. However, on the plus side i went the gym that annoyed with our over paid, over hyped, spoilt players that i was angry enough to lift a PR in the deadlift 

*HAMSTRING DAY*

1000M row to warm up

Deadlift:
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg) *PR*
5 x 265lbs (120kg)

Hamstring curls:
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)

Good Mornings:
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 61lbs (27.5kg)

Leg press calf raises:
10 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 331lbs (150kg)

Standing calf raises:
10 x 247lbs (112kg)
10 x 247lbs (112kg)
10 x 247lbs (112kg)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Germany beat England in the World cup........urgh. However, on the plus side i went the gym that annoyed with our over paid, over hyped, spoilt players that i was angry enough to lift a PR in the deadlift
> 
> *HAMSTRING DAY*
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to say anything.... 
but England was robbed on the goal that would have tied it at 2-2. That said, Germany outplayed your lads. ENGLAND WILL BE BACK!

Anyway... Look at those deads! Just a piece of advice. Warm up with 150 lbs or so, then go 225, then your top weight. The warm up sets are redundant.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Germany beat England in the World cup........urgh.





JerseyDevil said:


> I wasn't going to say anything....
> but England was robbed on the goal that would have tied it at 2-2.



Never have I seen a sport with so many _*blatantly *_corrupt referees.

Solid workout, Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I wasn't going to say anything....
> but England was robbed on the goal that would have tied it at 2-2. That said, Germany outplayed your lads. ENGLAND WILL BE BACK!
> 
> Anyway... Look at those deads! Just a piece of advice. *Warm up with 150 lbs or so, then go 225, then your top weight*. The warm up sets are redundant.


 
Okay ill give this a blast, thanks. Yeah we were clearly outplayed, that hurts more then the disallowed goal, considering we are *suposed* to have the better players.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 29, 2010)

Day off from the gym today, so heres a post about my home city 






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 29, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Day off from the gym today, so heres a post about my home city


 
Dude, you or who wrote that, has obviously never been to Gary, Indiana or Detroit, Michigan.... At least Liverpool is steeped in history, and known as the home of John, Paul, George and Ringo.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dude, you or who wrote that, has obviously never been to Gary, Indiana or Detroit, Michigan.... At least Liverpool is steeped in history, and known as the home of John, Paul, George and Ringo.


 

Haha no ive never been to any of those places your quite right. Its not really meant as a slur anyway, yeah Liverpool has a great history like most city's with a dock, its produced famous music too. But its quite a poor town too if you stray away from the city centre, like most other northern towns in England, but im not sure we would have it any other way to be honest. We Scoucers like having something to whinge about lol


----------



## davegmb (Jun 30, 2010)

Back squats:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 187lbs (85kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)

Hack squats:
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 187lbs (85kg)
8 x 187lbs (85kg)

Leg extensions:
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
11 x 110lbs (50kg)
11 x 110lbs (50kg)

Seated calf raises:
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
18 x 55lbs (25kg)

Leg press calf raises:
20 x 220lbs (100kg)
20 x 220lbs (100kg)
20 x 220lbs (100kg)

It was such a hot day today and the air con in the gym was non existant. I felt so sick and wobbly on my legs after doing the back and hack squats, i had to sit down and take deep breaths to stop myself throwing up.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2010)

^To _stop _from throwing up? Come on, Dave! That's the hallmark of...

HARDKOOOORRRR!!!!

*Throwing up* while doing legs! 

Solid work, good sir.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 30, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^To _stop _from throwing up? Come on, Dave! That's the hallmark of...
> 
> HARDKOOOORRRR!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Haha not sure if wanting to throw up after doing legs is something id like to experience every week, but ill take your plaudits for this week, thank you Curt.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 30, 2010)

haHA  Yeah, I doubt I'd want to puke every legs day either.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 1, 2010)

Pull ups x 8
Neutral pull ups x 8
Chin ups x 8

Bent over BB row:
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)

Seated rows:
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)

My brother in law is over from America and he likes doing this move for his back. Not sure what its called but i tried it. You use the lat pull down but standing up with your arms extended straight in front of you, kind of like a tricep pull down but your arms are extended straight out and apparently hits your back. Undecided whether i like it or not, did 3 sets of 10 with a low weight.

Incline seated bicep curls:
10 x 22lbs (10kg)
10 x 22lbs (10kg)
10 x 22lbs (10kg)

Preacher hammer curls:
8 x 22lbs (10kg)
7 x 22lbs (10kg)
7 x 22lbs (10kg)


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

BB bench press:
10 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg) *PR *

Incline DB bench press:
8 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
5 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
8 x 55lbs (25kg) each side

Cable flyes:
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
10 x 77lbs (35kg) each side
10 x 77lbs (35kg) each side

Corner press superset with barbell russian twist:
10 x 88lbs (40kg) each shoulder
10 x 99lbs (45kg) each shoulder
10 x 99lbs (45kg) each shoulder

Dips:
8 x BW plus 16lbs (7.5kg)
8 x BW plus 16lbs (7.5kg)

Overhead rope extensions:
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs (15kg)

Little more volume then i usually do, as ive got more brother in law over from the US for 6 weeks and he likes to do more, so ill go with it while he's over. I lifted my best ever ever ever on the bench press though


----------



## FMJ (Jul 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> BB bench press:
> 10 x 165lbs (75kg)
> 8 x 176lbs (80kg)
> 5 x 198lbs (90kg) *PR *
> ...


 
NICE PR on the Bench Dave. I'm jealous.. my bench sucks. I'd love to say it's because of a touch of tendonitis in my elbow and a slight Rotator issue in my shoulder... but I think it really comes down to weak pecs!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> NICE PR on the Bench Dave. I'm jealous.. my bench sucks. I'd love to say it's because of a touch of tendonitis in my elbow and a slight Rotator issue in my shoulder... but I think it really comes down to weak pecs!


 

LOL sounds like a good excuse to me! The thing with my PR was that i got shamed into it by my brother in law, as he was lifting 150kg (331lbs), so i had to try and step my game up to. Those Italian Americans can really bench lol


----------



## fufu (Jul 2, 2010)

congrats on the bench PR, good job.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 3, 2010)

1500m row to warm up

Romanian deadlifts:
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 198lbs (90kg)
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs (100kg)

Decided to do RDL's instead of deadlifts to mix it up a bit. This was the most weight ive ever used on my RDL's but my grip started to give way by the end of the workout.

Hamstring curls:
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

Good mornings:
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)

Standing calf raises:
10 x 250lbs (112kg)
10 x 250lbs (112kg)
10 x 250lbs (112kg)

Seated calf raises:
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2010)

Congrats on the PR Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2010)

BB bench press:
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
3 x 198lbs (90kg) 
8 x 176lbs (80kg)

Incline DB flyes:
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side

CG bench press:
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 121lbs (55kg)

Tricep cable underhand grip pull down:
10 x 33lbs (15kg) each hand
10 x 33lbs (15kg) each hand
10 x 33lbs (15kg) each hand

Back Squats:
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 198lbs (90kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg) *PR*
15 x 154lbs (70kg)

Leg press Calf raises:
10 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 375lbs (170kg)
10 x 397lbs (180kg)

Leg extensions:
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)

Personal record on my squat, im really happy with that too. I know there is alot of volume in there, but like ive said my brother in law is over from the US so having to do alot of what he wants to do. We are going away for a week to Cornwall in the south west of England for a nice break at the end of the week anyway, so can rest up then, which should mean the extra volume this week shouldnt matter too much.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 7, 2010)

Lost an old school friend this week. Rest in peace Wayne, see you again some day. A big friendly giant who will be missed, by his friends, children and family alike.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that, man.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Lost an old school friend this week. Rest in peace Wayne, see you again some day. A big friendly giant who will be missed, by his friends, children and family alike.



I hate coming into a journal on a low note, but sorry about your loss dave.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks fella's

Todays workout went well:

Deadlifts:
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)

Chin ups x 10
Neutral grip pull up x 8
Chin up x 8

Good Mornings:
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 72lbs (32.5kg)

BB bent over rows:
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 121lbs (55kg)

Hammer curls:
3 sets of 8

Standing calf raises:
10 x 247lbs (112kg)
10 x 265lbs (120kg)
10 x 265lbs (120kg)

Not my usual workout but having to change it up this week as im only able to make it 3 times, as oppose to 4 times as i go away on holiday on saturday. I cant wait


----------



## Phineas (Jul 8, 2010)

What's your tempo on the rows?


----------



## Phineas (Jul 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Lost an old school friend this week. Rest in peace Wayne, see you again some day. A big friendly giant who will be missed, by his friends, children and family alike.



Sorry to hear, Dave.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like you're making some awesome gains. The numbers are looking fantastic. Great work, dude!

Which program is this, by the way?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Sorry to hear, Dave.


 
Thanks Phineas, appreciate it.

With regards tempo, i use 3-0-1 if you catch my drift, why what do you use? I basically use the program you designed for me Phineas and its working a treat, however, like i said can only get the gym 3 times this week so had to mix it up a bit.
My numbers on the deadlift and squat are improving every week now and are by far my favourite lifts.
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 9, 2010)

Just a light shoulder workout today and a row on the machine, as im off on holiday for a week tomorrow.

Corner press, superset with a russian twist using barbel plus 20kg:
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 105lbs (47.5kg)

Neutral shoulder press:
10 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm
10 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm
10 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm

Lat raises 3 x 10

Seated calf raises:
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs (25kg)


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

BB bench press:
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
4 x 198lbs (90kg)

Incline BB bench press:
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
4 x 176lbs (80kg)

Flat bench db flyes:
8 x 44lbs (20kg each side)
8 x 49lbs (22.5kg each side)

Standing Military press:
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)

Dips:
10 x BW + 17lbs (7.5kg)
8 x BW + 17lbs (7.5kg)
8 x BW + 17lbs (7.5kg)

Rope pull downs:
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)

First day back after 1 week off. Military press was tough as i havnt done that for a while, but really everything went well after a nice break.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 19, 2010)

Went for a run this evening round my local area, which i havnt done for a while as ive been concentrating on the weights. I did 3 miles and had to stop 3 times arrrrgh how embarrassing, i never used to have to stop ever when i was playing football regular, obviously need to work on my cardio. I was that ashamed when i had to stop that i pretended to tie my shoe laces hahah, how sad am i, im sure the dog walkers saw straight through it lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 19, 2010)

Good looking workouts in here man. Solid numbers.

Don't worry about the cardio, wont take long to get back into it. As for me, my cardio stinks and I have a strong dislike for it. Lol.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Back squats:
> 8 x 154lbs (70kg)
> 8 x 165lbs (75kg)
> 8 x 176lbs (80kg)
> ...



I love leg workouts that make me puke .. although everyone in the gym looks at me funny when I smile after I puke.  



davegmb said:


> My brother in law is over from America and he likes doing this move for his back. Not sure what its called but i tried it. You use the lat pull down but standing up with your arms extended straight in front of you, kind of like a tricep pull down but your arms are extended straight out and apparently hits your back. Undecided whether i like it or not, did 3 sets of 10 with a low weight.



Mmmm my favorite too! Straight Arm Cable Pressdowns. They make the back look HOT !!! 



davegmb said:


> Went for a run this evening round my local area, which i havnt done for a while as ive been concentrating on the weights. I did 3 miles and had to stop 3 times arrrrgh how embarrassing, i never used to have to stop ever when i was playing football regular, obviously need to work on my cardio. I was that ashamed when i had to stop that i pretended to tie my shoe laces hahah, how sad am i, im sure the dog walkers saw straight through it lol.



My cardio use to be so bad I use to joke to my friends that if I was ever being chased by a mugger or rapist that I would probably just stop .. turn around and try to negotiate or bullshit my way out of the situation .. because there is no way I would be able to run far enough to get away. lol. After doing alot of HITT and boxing things have improved alot. 

P.S I dont think that your journal is bland at all  

KEEP WORKING IT BUDDY !!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2010)

How do you feel after your week off?  Any different?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> How do you feel after your week off? Any different?


 

Good actually, got rid of all my little niggly injuries i had and didnt lose any strength despite the boozy week away.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 20, 2010)

Back squats:
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
4 x 220lbs (100kg)
15 x 154lbs (70kg)

Did a superset with these two machines, swithing between machines after each set.
Outer thigh machine:
3 sets of 20 moderate weight
Inner thigh machine:
3 sets of 20 moderate weight

BB hack squats:
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)

leg press calf raises:
15 x 375lbs (170kg)
12 x 419lbs (190kg)
10 x 463lbs (210kg)

Seated calf raises:
25 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs (25kg)

Finished off with a the bike machine and some crunches. First time ive done the inner and outer machine for thighs, my brother in law wanted to do them but i wasnt impressed. Dont think ill do them again, prefer free weights.
Played a round of golf today too, got to the 8th and the heavens opened and the rain was coming in sideways, wasnt expecting it too, so no coat, no unmbrella etc got very wet. I won 50 pounds off my mate though because i beat him, which i think i can thank the rain and general bad weather for as its the first time ive beat him, hence the big bet, think he was getting over confident lol.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 20, 2010)

Forgot to mention, the local celebrity glamour girl Jennifer Ellison was in the gym again today. Tried to be as sneaky as possible with my glances over at her, however, i was caught out on numerous occasions. But please, wouldnt you look too?


----------



## FMJ (Jul 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


>


 
I'm never leaving your journal again!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 22, 2010)

*DOMS*, not had it this bad in my legs for ages, stairs are killing me.


----------



## JennyB (Jul 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> *DOMS*, not had it this bad in my legs for ages, stairs are killing me.



Stairs? What about squatting down to sit on the toilet !!?? Booty is deadly sore over here. Thumbs up on the DOMS !! Keep given'er


----------



## davegmb (Jul 23, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Stairs? What about squatting down to sit on the toilet !!?? Booty is deadly sore over here. Thumbs up on the DOMS !! Keep given'er


 
LOL yeah just about anything and everything i did was hurting, bit better today though, thanks jenny.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 24, 2010)

Warm up on rowing machine for 500m

Wide grip Pull up x 8
Neutral grip pull up x 8
CG Chin up x 12

Romanian deadlift:
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
4 x 243lbs (110kg)
10 x 154lbs (70kg)

BB bent over row:
8 x 121lbs (55kg)
8 x 121lbs (55kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)

Hamstring curls:
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

Seated single arm row:
10 x 55lbs (25kg) each arm
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each arm

BB curls:
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg) 

Seated calf raises:
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs (35kg)

Standing calf raises:
10 x 265lbs (120kg)
10 x 265lbs (120kg)
10 x 265lbs (120kg)

Finished it off with some cruches for abs and oliques. Romanians still a bit restricted by my grip, thats whats giving out first.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 24, 2010)

RDLs... 

A very good leg workout!


----------



## FMJ (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah, Dave's journal kicks ass. Nice lifts man.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, yeah can really feel it in my hamstrings today after those RDL's


----------



## davegmb (Jul 28, 2010)

Can only get to the gym 3 days this week as going away for a wedding at the weekend so had to paly around with my workout a bit.

DB shoulder press neutral grip:
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each hand
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg) each hand
4 x 55lbs (25kg) each hand

BB bench press:
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
4 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)

Standing BB Military press:
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)

DB Flyes:
15 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
15 x 33lbs (15kg) each side

Then for 'shits and giggles' i did a 2 set superset of Over head rope extensions and Body weight dips

Finished off with crunches and some obliques work


----------



## DOMS (Jul 28, 2010)

That's a lot of vertical press!

Solid workout, man!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 29, 2010)

Warm up on treadmill

Wanted to do deadlifts today, but my friend was complaining of sore lower back so we settled on rack pulls, not done them in a while anyway.

Rack pulls:
5 x 154lbs (70kg) warm up
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
1 x 331lbs (150kg) *PR*

10 x Neutral grip pull ups
10 x CG chin ups
8 x Neutral grip pull ups

BB bent over row:
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)

Singe arm bent over DB row:
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)

BB bicep curl:
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)

Finished off with a couple of light sets of hammer curls. More volume then i usually like to do but can only get the gym 3 times this week, never tried for that much weight on the rack pulls before though so that was pleasing


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2010)

Bike machine warm up

Squats:
5 x 165lbs (75kg)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
15 x 165lbs (75kg)

Good mornings:
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)

BB hack squats:
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
6 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg) *PR*

Hamstring curls:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

Seated calf raises:
17 x 77lbs (35kg)
17 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs (35kg)

Standing calf raises:
10 x 287lbs (130kg)
10 x 287lbs (130kg)
10 x 287lbs (130kg)

Tough workout, but a PR on the Barbell Hack squat which i was made up with.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 30, 2010)

Looking good in here Dave!  Have fun at the wedding.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Looking good in here Dave! Have fun at the wedding.


 

Cheers


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like things are going great in here, PR's are what it's about!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 2, 2010)

Deadlifts:
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
4 x 276lbs (125kg) *PR*
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)

Personal record on the Deadlifts and felt quite comfortable. However, my left leg did start to wobble a bit on the way up, not sure what thats about.

Angled Leg press calf raises:
30 x 220lbs (100kg)
25 x 220lbs (100kg)
15 x 220lbs (100kg)

Good mornings:
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)

Standing calf raises:
10 x 281lbs (127.5kg)
10 x 281lbs (127.5kg)
10 x 281lbs (127.5kg)

Romanian deadlifts:
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 198lbs (90kg)
Romanians were a killer on my grip after deadlifts, can usually shift more weight then that but my grip was failing on me, skin ripping and palms sweaty.

Finished off with some crunches


----------



## fufu (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like PR's are coming a'plenty, can't ask for more. Good job.

What kind of stance do you use on your deadlifts?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlifts:
> 4 x 276lbs (125kg) *PR*


Good job!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> Looks like PR's are coming a'plenty, can't ask for more. Good job.
> 
> What kind of stance do you use on your deadlifts?


 
A shoulder width stance, tried sumo but felt arkward. What about yourself?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice PR you mofo!


----------



## fufu (Aug 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> A shoulder width stance, tried sumo but felt arkward. What about yourself?



I use a moderate sumo stance (not nearly as wide as a lot of guys go). The conventional stance feels awkward for me because I can't seem to get "behind" the bar enough. I have strange proportions, and when I pull, the bar path stays too far in front of me and it puts too much tension of my back because of this. Even if I really sit back on the heels and my load my hips up, I can never get comfortable with a conventional stance, even with lighter weight.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

fufu said:


> I use a moderate sumo stance (not nearly as wide as a lot of guys go). The conventional stance feels awkward for me because I can't seem to get "behind" the bar enough. I have strange proportions, and when I pull, the bar path stays too far in front of me and it puts too much tension of my back because of this. Even if I really sit back on the heels and my load my hips up, I can never get comfortable with a conventional stance, even with lighter weight.


 
Yeah im quite tall with long legs, so i find deadlifting tough on the lower back too, but when i tried sumo it just wasnt for me.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2010)

Those high reps i threw in yesterday on the leg press for calf raises has destroyed my calves, not been this sore in a long time..............oh yeah


----------



## JennyB (Aug 3, 2010)

HELL YAH is right buddy !! Lets see those tootsies grow


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2010)

Incline BB bench:
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 165lbs (75kg)
6 x 165lbs (75kg)

Standing Military press:
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)

Flat BB bench:
6 x 165lbs (75kg)
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
4 x 182lbs (82.5kg)

Dips:
12 x BW plus 17lbs
8 x BW plus 22lbs
7 x BW plus 22lbs

Cable underhand grip pull downs:
3 sets of 10

Corner press:
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)

Finished off with some crunches and 10m minutes on the bike machine. No spotter today on my bench lifts so couldnt go for the heavy lifts i wanted to.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2010)

Bent over BB rows (underhand grip for a change):
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)

Lat pull downs using triangle bar attachment:
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)

8 x BW pull ups
8 x BW chin ups

Straight arm pull downs:
3 sets of 10 with light to moderate weight

DB bicep curls:
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 33lbs (15kg)

Preacher curls:
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)

Different back workout then usual today, played about with it just to mix it up a bit.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2010)

Me and the Mrs went for a meal and some drinks tonight as im off work friday so weve got a lie in together for once wahoo. In true Curt James style this is what i went for lol. We went for a an indian and i had a chicken tikka balti with naan bread and rice, and a fair few kingfisher indian lagers, dont knock it unitll you try it. Bloody delicious.


----------



## fufu (Aug 5, 2010)

How is English beer?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 6, 2010)

fufu said:


> How is English beer?


 
Haha thats actually indian beer which is really nice along with Cobra and Tiger. I mainly drink european beer if im honest (yeah i know england is in europe, but we tend to distance ourselves a bit from the rest because we are an island). 
English beer is okay eg Carling, john smiths, boddingtons but i prerfer Grolsch and tuborg which are both danish i think and the polish do lots of strong and nice beers too such as Tyskie.
The pubs in England are full of beers from all over europe so lots to choose from. 
If i could only drink one type of beer for the rest of my life, it would have to be Brahama beer its amazing from Brazil, if you ever get the chance try it. Bet your sorry you asked now lol, dont get an englishman started on beer, he will talk forever we are all alcoholics lol.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 8, 2010)

Bulgarian split squats:
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)

Decided to mix up the leg day a bit from the usual squats, went quite light on these as i havnt done Bulgarians for a long time and they were still tough.

Lumberjack squats:
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)

These are always good fun, i really like them

Leg press:
6 x 331lbs (150kg)
6 x 375lbs (170kg)
6 x 397lbs (180kg)

Leg press calf raises:
25 x 220lbs (100kg)
25 x 220lbs (100kg)
25 x 220lbs (100kg)

Finished off with some crunches


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2010)

Pull ups various grips:
BW x 8 (wide grip)
BW x 10 (neutral grip)
BW x 10 (chin ups)

Rack pulls:
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)

Rack pulls were not big numbers because it was hot in the gym and my hands were sweaty which effected my grip..........hey, thats my excuse and im sticking to it.

BB bent over row:
6 x 121lbs (55kg) over hand grip
6 x 143lbs (65kg) under hand grip
6 x 143lbs (65kg) over hand grip

Seated row:
6 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 143lbs (65kg)

Hammer curls:
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
6 x 33lbs (15kg)

Preacher curls:
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
7 x 88lbs (40kg)

Cable crunches and weighted side crunches

1000m on the rowing machine


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

If I can backtrack to the English beer scene...

Big fan of Newcastle Brown and Strongbow.  (OK, Strongbow isn't really a beer, but dandy all the same.)  Outside of England, I really enjoy Guinness (of course) and the Belgian whites.  

But like graddaddy used to say, they's all good, just some's better.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah Newcastle Brown isnt for everyone, you either love it or you hate it, and strongbow is more of a cider but is a nice change to have it really cold on a nice hot day.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Agreed.  Strongbow is great in the summer while working the grill, but not for everyone.  I haven't found anyone else in my circle who likes it.  Which is nice, since I can park it in the fridge and not worry about it getting taken.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2010)

Squats:
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
4 x 220lbs (100kg) made a mess of the last rep so didnt count it
5 x 209lbs (95kg)
15 x 171lbs (77.5kg) i like dropping the weight on the last set and keep going until ive got nothing left

BB hack squats:
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
6 x 198lbs (90kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg) bit gutted about getting out only 3 reps but my legs were gone

Leg press:
6 x 441lbs (200kg)*PR*
6 x 441lbs (200kg)
6 x 441lbs (200kg)

Most ive ever done on leg press and was fairly comfortable

Seated calf raises:
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs (35kg)

Leg press calf raises:
28 x 220lbs (100kg)
25 x 220lbs (100kg)
17 x 220lbs (100kg)

10 mintutes on bike machine


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Leg press:
> 6 x 441lbs (200kg)*PR*
> 6 x 441lbs (200kg)
> 6 x 441lbs (200kg)
> ...


Nice PR!  If you did it three times, then you could have done more on the first set.  You are holding back on us


----------



## JennyB (Aug 12, 2010)

NICE PR there buddy !! Keep givin 'er


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice job on the press!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice PR! If you did it three times, then you could have done more on the first set. You are holding back on us


 
Agreed, i under estimated myself because i dont do the leg press that often


----------



## davegmb (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the support Jenny and Pylon


----------



## Pylon (Aug 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Agreed, i under estimated myself because i dont do the leg press that often



I had my press up to 1k when I was really going after it.  The comment I got from the trainers at my gym was that most people can do way more than they think on the leg press, just because of the number and size of the muscles.  What holds us back is just the fear of getting under the weight.

My legs are long enough that I could do a little under a half press without pulling the stops down, so I could play with the heavy weights safely.  Once I got over that, my numbers shot up.


----------



## fufu (Aug 13, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha thats actually indian beer which is really nice along with Cobra and Tiger. I mainly drink european beer if im honest (yeah i know england is in europe, but we tend to distance ourselves a bit from the rest because we are an island).
> English beer is okay eg Carling, john smiths, boddingtons but i prerfer Grolsch and tuborg which are both danish i think and the polish do lots of strong and nice beers too such as Tyskie.
> The pubs in England are full of beers from all over europe so lots to choose from.
> If i could only drink one type of beer for the rest of my life, it would have to be Brahama beer its amazing from Brazil, if you ever get the chance try it. Bet your sorry you asked now lol, dont get an englishman started on beer, he will talk forever we are all alcoholics lol.



lol thanks for info.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2010)

Premiership kicks off today and my mighty blue men have drawn Blackburn, come on the blues. Going to download the new 'Arcade Fire' album today when i get back from the gym cant wait, probably going to listen to 'The Coral' (one of liverpools finest, not everyones taste but weird enough for me) today in the gym while i get MASSIVE!!!!! well okay maybe not massive but im going to give a bloody dam good go  lol






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2010)

Hamstrings, chest, triceps and shoulders today, bit weird i know but had to add hamstrings as couldnt get the gym as much as i wanted this week.

Romanian deadlifts: Went light today with high reps for a change 
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)

Good mornings: again light and high reps for a change
14 x 44lbs (20kg)
14 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs (20kg)

BB bench press: No spotter so couldnt go as high as i would like
6 x 176lbs (80kg) 
6 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 193lbs (97.5kg)

Military press:
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 94lbs (42.5kg)

Overhead cable rope pulls for triceps:
3 sets of these, really slow but short rest between sets and feeling the burn lol

BW dips: usually add weight but i was shattered
10 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

Finished off with some crunches and Everton getting beat 1 nil


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 14, 2010)

All of these trendy beers are cool..... But I am down with a couple of Bud Ice's.  A true alcoholic's beer, lol.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 14, 2010)

Agreed.  You've got to REALLY want a beer to drink those.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 16, 2010)

Cardio

20-30 minute run around the local rugby field, it was a nice day and my face is burnt lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2010)

Warm up on rowing machine

Deadlift:
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
2 x 287lbs (130kg) *PR* didnt feel too bad either, definately going heavier next time
5 x 220lbs (100kg)

Leg press calf raises:
20 x 265lbs (120kg)
18 x 265lbs (120kg)
17 x 265lbs (120kg)

Hamstring curls:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

Romanian deadlifts: Went light on these and really tried to feel it in the hammies
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)

Standing calf raises:
8 x 281lbs (127.5kg)
8 x 298lbs (135kg)
8 x 281lbs (127.5kg)


----------



## fufu (Aug 17, 2010)

Good job on the PR, nearing 300 lbs.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 17, 2010)

On the running and the deads!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Pylon said:


> I had my press up to 1k when I was really going after it.  The comment I got from the trainers at my gym was that most people can do way more than they think on the leg press, just because of the number and size of the muscles.  What holds us back is just the fear of getting under the weight.
> 
> My legs are long enough that I could do a little under a half press without pulling the stops down, so I could play with the heavy weights safely.  Once I got over that, my numbers shot up.



I agree and found this out last week when I did 6 plates on the hack squat. I only thought I could do 4 max but the wheels surprised me  



davegmb said:


> Warm up on rowing machine
> 
> Deadlift:
> 5 x 220lbs (100kg)
> ...



Question for you D .. do you include the bar weight for your weights?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes Jenny, i always include the bar weight too, why dont you?


----------



## JennyB (Aug 18, 2010)

^ No I do but say I am using the smith machine (which everyone hates) how much do you add? 45lbs? What about the platform on the hack squats? That always got me. I hate the fact that half of our weight stacks in the gym are in kgs and the other half in lbs. Grrrr.


----------



## unclem (Aug 18, 2010)

your doing great dave, wat r corner presses? seen them on here but never looked at the gym for how there done. great job.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ No I do but say I am using the smith machine (which everyone hates) how much do you add? 45lbs? What about the platform on the hack squats? That always got me. I hate the fact that half of our weight stacks in the gym are in kgs and the other half in lbs. Grrrr.


 
LOL grrr indeed, I like to use the smith machine if i do shrugs, i know what you mean though, people get too worked up about using the smith machine in this forum sometimes. 
The smith machine bar weighs 45lbs, on the one we have in our gym. When i do leg press i just count the plates i add, because i have no idea how much it weighs on its own. Cant help you with the hack squats, because i do bb hack squats dont use a machine for them.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> your doing great dave, wat r corner presses? seen them on here but never looked at the gym for how there done. great job.


 

Thanks for stopping by, yeah i really like corner presses, work the shoulder great.






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Aug 19, 2010)

Incline BB bench press:
5 x 165lbs (75kg)
5 x 171lbs (77.5kg)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)

Military press:
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)

Cable flyes:
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each side

Dips:
10 x BW + 11lbs
10 x BW + 11lbs
8 x BW + 11lbs

Tricep rope pull downs:
3 sets with a light weight, really slow and really feeling it

Finished off with standing cable crunches and side cruches

10 minute cardio to finish

My incline Bench felt really strong today, need to up the weight, be getting very close to my flat bench weight soon.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice work on the inclines D! 
10min of cardio = my kinda style  
Question for you ... what the heck do you use to get 11lbs to your dips? Do you hold your gym bag off your toes? lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 19, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Nice work on the inclines D!
> 10min of cardio = my kinda style
> Question for you ... what the heck do you use to get 11lbs to your dips? Do you hold your gym bag off your toes? lol


 
LOL you making fun of me again Jenny , i just hold a dumbbell in between my feet when im doing the dips..............we all have to start somewhere you know lol


----------



## JennyB (Aug 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL you making fun of me again Jenny , i just hold a dumbbell in between my feet when im doing the dips..............we all have to start somewhere you know lol



No not at all ... well kinda on the cardio comment  .. My comment about the dip weight had nothing to do with the weight being low .. but that I had never heard of an 11lb DB .. Lord knows I cannot put a 2lb DB between my feet when doing dips .. Well I havent tried but I am just ASSuming again


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2010)

30 minute run around my local area today, felt good and listened to some good tunes on my ipod too.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 20, 2010)

^ Whatcha listen to?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2010)

^New Arcade Fire album, its really good


----------



## JennyB (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds hard core. lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Sounds hard core. lol


 

Haha you never heard of them then, youd be surprised if you heard them, nothing like what the name sounds like, alot softer. Your out of touch Jenny, your not 'down with the kids' LOL (says the nearly 30 year old)


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2010)

Just got tickets to go and see the White Lies with a bunch of friends, cant wait. Who the bloody hell are the White Lies i hear you ask?! : )






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2010)

Warm up on rowing machine for 500m

Pull ups various grips:
10 x BW (Neutral)
10 x BW (Neutral)
10 x BW (Close grip)

Bent over BB row:
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)

Lat pull down:
6 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 143lbs (65kg)

Single arm seated rows:
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)

Preacher curls:
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)

Incline seated bicep curls:
7 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
7 x 22lbs (10kg)

Had a really bad headache in the gym today, so just wanted to get through my workout and go felt terrible. Then i get home in time to watch the rugby and she's got the new series of pop idol on instead and wont turn it over


----------



## JennyB (Aug 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha you never heard of them then, youd be surprised if you heard them, nothing like what the name sounds like, alot softer. Your out of touch Jenny, your not 'down with the kids' LOL (says the nearly 30 year old)



Yah I suppose I am getting pretty ancient. lol. I am a much more visual person than an auditory one .. plus my short term memory sucks so I can never remember what I am listening too and who it is  YOU YOUNGIN !! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Just got tickets to go and see the White Lies with a bunch of friends, cant wait. Who the bloody hell are the White Lies i hear you ask?! : )


 Your knowledge and taste in music is impeccable. Nice track for sure. I'm curious. Do others your age in Liverpool have the same historical knowledge for the 60's-70's British superstars? For the benefit of those reading this thread.... in no order, the Beatles (John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison, Richard Starkey), Eric Clapton, Jeff Beck, Jimmy Page, Steve Winwood, David Bowie (early on I hated Bowie, gay phobia I guess, love his music now), Robert Plant, John Bonham, Ginger Baker, Eric Burden, Mick Jagger, Keith Richards, Donovan Leach (what ever happened to him?), Jack Bruce, Roger Daltry, Pete Townshend, Rod Stewart, Nicky Hopkins, Steve Marriott, etc, etc, etc.



davegmb said:


> Warm up on rowing machine for 500m
> 
> Pull ups various grips:
> 10 x BW (Neutral)
> ...


 
Your training is coming along nicely! Keep up the good work


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Yah I suppose I am getting pretty ancient.


, LOL


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Jersey D, im quite happy with my strength increases, feel like im improving all the time thanks. 
I should have known better then to tease Jenny with you around lol. 
In terms of the music and peoples knowledge round liverpool, yes, id say most lads are similar to me. Its such a musical town, in terms of music and its history is such a big part of your life growing up in liverpool its drummed into you.
All you want to do when your growing up is either player for Everton or Liverpool football club or be in a band. The pubs (of which we have a stupid amount, seems like one on every street corner lol) are full of aspiring bands or men just doing copies of the songs that were hits when they were growing up.
The local radio stations play a massive variety of music over here too new and old, you just cant help but pick things up. You should try liverpool sometime, as long as you dont mind bad weather lol.......amazing night life though


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 21, 2010)

That's what I figured.  SO COOL. But of course on the other hand I realize Liverpool is a workingman's town, and things are very tough.    

I can relate to tough times, but here is to things getting better!  Let's kick some butt


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's what I figured. SO COOL. But of course on the other hand I realize Liverpool is a workingman's town, and things are very tough.
> 
> I can relate to tough times, but here is to things getting better! Let's kick some butt


 
Ill drink to that


----------



## davegmb (Aug 22, 2010)

Squats:
warm up 5 x 154lbs (70kg)
20 x 187lbs (85kg) breathing squats

Seated calf raises:
25 x 55lbs (25kg)
25 x 55lbs (25kg)
25 x 55lbs (25kg)

Leg press:
6 x 441lbs (200kg)
6 x 463lbs (210kg)
6 x 485lbs (220kg)*PR*

Leg extensions:
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)

Standing calf raises:
25 x 116lbs (52.5kg)
25 x 116lbs (52.5kg)
17 x 116lbs (52.5kg)

I did a 20 rep squat for a change today and it was tough felt shatered afterwards but still think i should have probably used more weight.
Leg press was good, but again can probably manage more weight.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 22, 2010)

YOU DAH MACHINE !! lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2010)

Really great news yesterday, my fiancee Helen is finally going back to work in september and we will have some money at last yeahhhh.
Shes not been well for 18 months, caught a viral infection called encephelitis. Its an infection of the brain and it was terrible, she suffered from seizures in her sleep, personality changes, she lost her memorey and couldnt retain anything, she was acting like a teenager again who wanted to rebel and she would just get very tired all of a sudden and sleep for days on end. It was a horrible disease and was the toughest time in mine and obviosly Helens life, as i was like her carer rather then a boyfriend.
However, good news is she's finally got through it and made a full recovery apart from the infections last parting shot was that it damaged her hearing in both ears, but she's wearing small hearing aids and shes getting better with them all the time.
Things are looking better now though and its about time she had a bit of good news for a change.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 24, 2010)

YAH for the good news D !! Sounds like you have had a rough few years. Stand up guy you are. Good things to come. xx


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> YAH for the good news D !! Sounds like you have had a rough few years. Stand up guy you are. Good things to come. xx


 
Thanks Jenny, things are much better now. Shes a brave little trooper, she never complains and just gets on with it, shes gorgeous and im lucky to have her.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 24, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Shes a brave little trooper, she never complains and just gets on with it, shes gorgeous and im lucky to have her.


It seems to me that you are the trooper, and she is lucky to have YOU!~  You are so supportive.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It seems to me that you are the trooper, and she is lucky to have YOU!~ You are so supportive.


 
Thanks JD, you can only feel sorry for yourself for so long cant you, as there is always somebody with a worse story then you.........so just got to get on with it and like i said its much better now.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 24, 2010)

Great job for sticking with her through it all. That couldn't have been easy, and alot of people would have bailed.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Great job for sticking with her through it all. That couldn't have been easy, and alot of people would have bailed.


 
Thanks Omerta, no it wasnt easy but things are looking up


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2010)

BB Bench press:
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
4 x 198lbs (90kg)
6 x 187lbs (85kg)

Corner press and russian twist:
6 x 99lbs (45kg) 
russian twist using this weight x 16
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
russian twist using this weight x 16
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
russian twist using this weight x 16

DB flyes:
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
6 x 50lbs (22.5kg)

Dips:
14 x BW plus 17lbs
12 x BW plus 22lbs
12 x BW plus 22lbs

Rope pull downs:
3 sets using a light weight but going really slow

Weighted crunches


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

Squats:
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
4 x 231lbs (105kg) *PR*
15 x 176lbs (80kg)

Rack pulls: (below the knee)
5 x 287lbs (130kg)
5 x 309lbs (140kg)
5 x 287lbs (130kg)

Leg press:
6 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)
5 x 529lbs (240kg)* PR*

Seated calf raises:
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)

Good Mornings:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)

Leg press calf raises:
10 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 331lbs (150kg)

If only my squats were progressing like my leg press


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

Another solid workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Squats:
> 5 x 176lbs (80kg)
> 5 x 198lbs (90kg)
> 5 x 220lbs (100kg)
> ...


 
No matter what anybody says I feel squats everywere, you need core and your whole body to stabalize the weight vs just raw power on the leg press. I've never seen anybody who's squats were close to the leg press power.

Awesome workout though  And congrats on the PR's


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2010)

This song is always on the Tele over hear, its the theme tune to a beer commercial and ive been singing it all day, i quite like it, never heard anything by him before though






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2010)

20 minute run around local football pictures, i hate running unless im doing it for a purpose like kicking a football. Decided i wasnt going to play this season for my local football team after playing for them for years, mainly to free up my weekends. BUT the season is about to start and im already getting the urge to play again and missing having a laugh with the lads...........ive been trying to give it up for 3 years and always end up playing in the end. Hmmmmmmm not sure what to do.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2010)

500m warm up on the rwoing machine

Pull ups:
8 x BW wide grip
12 x BW neutral grip
10 x BW neutral grip

BB bent over row:
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)

One arm seated rows:
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)

BB curls:
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
7 x 77lbs (35kg)
7 x 77lbs (35kg)

Hammer curls:
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg)

Cable crunches and weighted side crunches to finish off

Cardio:
10 minute walk home from gym haha i dont care im counting it


----------



## Phineas (Aug 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Squats:
> 5 x 176lbs (80kg)
> 5 x 198lbs (90kg)
> 5 x 220lbs (100kg)
> ...



Looks like you're making great progress. The squats are looking amazing. Keep up the hard work buddy


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats on the PRs dude! Keep em coming


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 28, 2010)

How much do you weigh, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> How much do you weigh, if you don't mind me asking?


 
Haha no i dont mind at all, im around 175lbs, why do you ask?


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 28, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha no i dont mind at all, im around 175lbs, why do you ask?



Your numbers are close to mine and our training is pretty similar, so I suspected that our weight was pretty similar.  Turns out I was right.

I always like to look at the journals of people who are comparable to myself and see what works for them.  I get a lot of ideas from reading them.

You're making great progress so I'm sure I'll steal some of your stuff.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Your numbers are close to mine and our training is pretty similar, so I suspected that our weight was pretty similar. Turns out I was right.
> 
> I always like to look at the journals of people who are comparable to myself and see what works for them. I get a lot of ideas from reading them.
> 
> You're making great progress so I'm sure I'll steal some of your stuff.


 
Thanks, yeah likewise im sure ill be doing the same


----------



## JennyB (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey D. 
Just dropping in to say YOU ROCK !! 
Nice workouts buddy


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hey D.
> Just dropping in to say YOU ROCK !!
> Nice workouts buddy


 
LOL thanks Jenny, straight back at ya


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

Quad death today

Squats:
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
4 x 237lbs (107.5kg) *PR* made a mess of the 5th rep so didnt count it
15 x 187lbs (85kg)

Seated calf raises:
17 x 66lbs (30kg)
17 x 66lbs (30kg)
17 x 66lbs (30kg)

BB hack squats:
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
Tried 243lbs but failed miserablely on my first rep resulting in an embarrasing episode
5 x 220lbs (100kg)

Leg press calf raises:
14 x 331lbs (150kg)
23 x 220lbs (100kg)
23 x 220lbs (100kg)

Bulgarian split squats:
6 x 66lbs (30kg) each leg
6 x 77lbs (35kg) "
6 x 77lbs (35kg) "

Nothing gives you wobbly legs like a quad day


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Quad death today
> 
> BB hack squats:
> 5 x 198lbs (90kg)
> ...



DID YOU TOOT !!??


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> DID YOU TOOT !!??


 
Haha no i didn't "toot" (i think i know what you mean by toot lol), but i lost my balance dropped the weight and barely saved myself from falling backwards over the weight, in fact i had to touch down on the floor with one hand to keep upright. A "Toot" would have just topped it off lol, anyway i had a quick look around to see who saw me but nobody was making eye contact so im not sure but i may have gotten away with it.


----------



## JennyB (Aug 31, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha no i didn't "toot" (i think i know what you mean by toot lol), but i lost my balance dropped the weight and barely saved myself from falling backwards over the weight, in fact i had to touch down on the floor with one hand to keep upright. A "Toot" would have just topped it off lol, anyway i had a quick look around to see who saw me but nobody was making eye contact so im not sure but i may have gotten away with it.



My grandma taught me to NEVER say the F word so we say toot. 
I am glad that you didnt hurt yourself but just in case have a nice hot bath and ice that back. Could have been worse. I have actually seen ALOT worse. lol


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

Warm up 500m on rowing machine

Core work: Russian twist with a barbell

Barbell + 33lbs x 20
Barbell + 44lbs x 20
Barbell + 44lbs x 20

Bent over BB row:
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
7 x 132lbs (60kg)

Pull ups:
14 x Neutral grip BW pull up
8 x BW chin up 
6 x Neutral grip BW pull up
8 x Neutral grip BW pull up

Seated one arm row:
6 x 77lbs (35kg) each arm
6 x 88lbs (40kg) "
6 x 88lbs (40kg) "

Preacher curls:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)

BB wide grip curls:
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
6 x 66lbs (30kg)

15 minutes cardio on elliptical machine

Bent over rows felt easy today so have to up the weight on them, but my biceps were gone by the time i got to the curls so couldnt go too heavy.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome job on the pullups, man!  I wish I could rep 'em out like that.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks DOMS they were really tough today


----------



## Phineas (Sep 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Quad death today
> 
> Squats:
> 5 x 198lbs (90kg)
> ...



Damn! Awesome, awesome session. I'm on day 7 (last day) of my 2nd deloading phase for my volume program, and I'm having withdrawls. Seeing this post is making me hungry for squats!

How do you like the bulgarians for finishing off a session? Torture, eh?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Damn! Awesome, awesome session. I'm on day 7 (last day) of my 2nd deloading phase for my volume program, and I'm having withdrawls. Seeing this post is making me hungry for squats!
> 
> How do you like the bulgarians for finishing off a session? Torture, eh?


 

Thanks Phineas, yeah i prefer to do Bulgarians to finish off using light weights and they nearly reduce me to tears lol


----------



## Phineas (Sep 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks Phineas, yeah i prefer to do Bulgarians to finish off using light weights and they nearly reduce me to tears lol



I hear that.

I once tried submaximal lifting on bulgarians, lol. What a stupid idea. Needless to say, it didn't quite work out as I imagined, haha.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I once tried submaximal lifting on bulgarians, lol. What a stupid idea. Needless to say, it didn't quite work out as I imagined, haha.



I feel like throwing up just reading about submaximal Bulgarians.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks Phineas, yeah i prefer to do Bulgarians to finish off using light weights and they nearly reduce me to tears lol



Did them today .. swore the entire time  then almost barfed in my mouth twice = lovely


----------



## davegmb (Sep 2, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Did them today .. swore the entire time  then almost barfed in my mouth twice = lovely


 
Yeah i dont think anyway can do these without pulling funny faces and making grunting noises.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2010)

Great workouts, mate! Like the setup you've got going. Good mix of rep ranges and stuff!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Gaz, im always open to new things though, always on the look out for a new exercise


----------



## davegmb (Sep 3, 2010)

Hamstring Hell:

Deadlifts:
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)
2 x 265lbs (120kg)

Calf raises:
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs (35kg)

Good Mornings:
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg) 
8 x 94lbs (42.5kg)

Calf raises:
10 x 265lbs (120kg)
8 x 280lbs (127kg)
8 x 280lbs (127kg)

Romanian deadlifts:
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)

Deadlifts were a real struggle today felt like i was losing my technique on 287lbs so had to go lighter after the 3rd rep hence the 2 reps at 265lbs.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 3, 2010)

Ive just had some NO2 extreme from myprotein.com delivered too, nitric oxide, which aids nutrient delivery and promotes muscular pump apparently.............anybody tried it?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 3, 2010)

^ Yeppers I use it pre-workout every day and love it. I use the Muscleteach Nano Vapor.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2010)

Warm up on rowing machine for 500m

Incline BB bench press:
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
6 x 165lbs (75kg)

Standing military press:
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 94lbs (42.5kg)

Flat bench flyes:
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm
7 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm

Free weight shoulder press machine: 
6 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm
6 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm
5 x 44lbs (20kg) each arm
Dont usually use this machine but threw it in for a change

Overhead tricep rope pulls:
3 sets of 8

Finished off with standing cable pull down crunches


----------



## Phineas (Sep 5, 2010)

Awesome work on the deadlifts and military presses! This program screams increased bone density and full-body explosiveness. You have all the bread'n'butter and then some. I love it.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Phineas


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 5, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlifts:
> 5 x 243lbs (110kg)
> 5 x 265lbs (120kg)
> 3 x 287lbs (130kg)
> 2 x 265lbs (120kg)


A struggle?  Good looking weights to me!  I'm wondering if RDLs are a good idea on DL day?....  Seems like too much to me.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> A struggle? Good looking weights to me! I'm wondering if RDLs are a good idea on DL day?.... Seems like too much to me.


 
Thanks JD, i know what you mean but they were quite light RDL's although my lower back is still a bit sore.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 7, 2010)

is it normal to drop a few pounds when you come off Creatine, ive been off it now for a few weeks just taking whey protein and noticed im a few pounds lighter? bit confused, my appetite is just as big!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2010)

Its probably just a bit of water loss or something, i wouldn't worry about it too much. My weight fluctuates like hell for no reason, creatine or not, lol.

Nice Deadlifting, by the way!


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> is it normal to drop a few pounds when you come off Creatine, ive been off it now for a few weeks just taking whey protein and noticed im a few pounds lighter? bit confused, my appetite is just as big!



I think I gained 7 or 8 lbs. when I first started using creatine.  I was horrified at first, but after I went off it for awhile I was back at my original weight.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for answering guys, yeah i do feel more bloated when im on the creatine so probably water like you say.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Ive just had some NO2 extreme from myprotein.com delivered too, nitric oxide, which aids nutrient delivery and promotes muscular pump apparently.............anybody tried it?


 
NO2 will definately give you additional pump during your workouts, the rest is all science stuff.   I like the NO-Shotgun by VPX, it has redline in it as well.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2010)

Had to mix it up a bit today as i cant get to the gym as much this week

Deadlifts:
5 x 154lbs (70kg) warm up
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)

Seated calf raises:
19 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs
12 x 77lbs

Pull ups:
Neutral grip BW x 15
Chin up BW x 12
Neutral grip BW x 6

BB bent over row: this was runied by deadlifting beforehand
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 110lbs (50kg)

BB curls:
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs 
6 x 77lbs


----------



## JennyB (Sep 8, 2010)

Good use of your time D! 
What do you consider a neutral grip for chins? (must be a European term) 

Have a good day!!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2010)

Neutral grip pull up for you Jenny






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 9, 2010)

Deads are looking good Dave.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Tried overhead squats again today with just the olympic bar as a warm up and had no problem getting down into the deep squat, but just struggled with keeping my head up and keeping my arms pulled back behind my head they seem to come forward, presume its a shoulder flexibility thing. 
Anyway felt like a shoulder workout today so:

Hang clean and press:
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
+ 1 x hang clean with 99lbs but didnt have energy to press it

Shrugs:
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 220lbs (100kg)

One arm standing DB shoulder press:
6 x 44lbs (20kg)
6 x 50lbs (22.5kg)

Corner Press superset with russian twist:
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 110lbs (50kg)

Finished off with weighted crunches


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Deads are looking good Dave.


 

Thanks JD


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice lifts ... Corner pressing 110 is great !!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice lifts ... Corner pressing 110 is great !!


 
Thanks YM, yeah ive taken to that lift quite well, the hang clean and press needs alot of work though, i dont do them enough to make real progress with them, but im going to try and stick with them now.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Had to mix it up a bit today as i cant get to the gym as much this week
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 5 x 154lbs (70kg) warm up
> ...



Nice work man!

You deadlift the same as me. I'm with gtbmed. I'll be scoping your journal for ideas. 

And ya, rowing after deadlifts AND pullups!? Now that's a real man's workout.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Phineas, so when are you going to start a journal on this site?


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> Nice lifts ... Corner pressing 110 is great !!



Thanks for the neutral grip link D! 

I will agree with Yellow in that 110lb corner presses are pretty impressive. Is that plus the bar or with the bar? Or 2 plates plus a 25? YIKES!!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah im including the bar in that weight presumed thats what people did, but maybe ill show it seperate next time


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks Phineas, so when are you going to start a journal on this site?



I've been wondering this for a while myself!

Great workout, Dave! Deads are nice and consistent! I hate when i get PRs and come back the week after and fail, haha.


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Tried overhead squats again today with just the olympic bar as a warm up and had no problem getting down into the deep squat, but just struggled with keeping my head up and keeping my arms pulled back behind my head they seem to come forward, presume its a shoulder flexibility thing.
> Anyway felt like a shoulder workout today so:
> 
> Hang clean and press:
> ...



Awesome.

I love Russian twists.  I haven't done them since earlier in the summer but I'll have to find a place to put them in my training.

As to the issue with overhead squats, it definitely sounds like a shoulder flexibility thing, which is pretty common.  One thing you can do to help this is to take a very wide grip of the bar.  Some people have their hands at the very edges of the bar.  Another thing is you just have to get comfortable with having a barbell in that position.  I know at first I didn't feel so confident with having a weight over and behind my head like that.  Once you get accustomed to the lift you'll find it a lot easier I think.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

^ Issues with overhead squats can also be because of weak core strength .. just sayin


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ Issues with overhead squats can also be because of weak core strength .. just sayin


 
You leave my core strength well alone you  lol


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I love Russian twists. I haven't done them since earlier in the summer but I'll have to find a place to put them in my training.
> 
> As to the issue with overhead squats, it definitely sounds like a shoulder flexibility thing, which is pretty common. One thing you can do to help this is to take a very wide grip of the bar. Some people have their hands at the very edges of the bar. Another thing is you just have to get comfortable with having a barbell in that position. I know at first I didn't feel so confident with having a weight over and behind my head like that. Once you get accustomed to the lift you'll find it a lot easier I think.


 
Thanks Greg, yeah russian twists are great, they were really tough today too because i just used the same weight i used forn that set of the corner press so worked up a sweat.
Decided until i get good enough to have them as part of my workout going to use overhead squats as a warm up workout most training days. Already been working on the shoulder flexibility with a 1 wood driver behind my head at home lol, my girlfriend just keeps laughing at me.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 9, 2010)

davegmb said:


> You leave my core strength well alone you  lol



Get your GF to sit on your back when doing planks then get back to me 



davegmb said:


> Thanks Greg, yeah russian twists are great, they were really tough today too because i just used the same weight i used forn that set of the corner press so worked up a sweat.
> Decided until i get good enough to have them as part of my workout going to use overhead squats as a warm up workout most training days. Already been working on the shoulder flexibility with a 1 wood driver behind my head at home lol, my girlfriend just keeps laughing at me.



Those corner presses are still impressive with the O bar in the weight. 

Can your GF please take a video of that stretch for us? 
COME ON just to show us the proper form


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Can your GF please take a video of that stretch for us?
> COME ON just to show us the proper form


 
Haha i dont think so jenny, although i am looking to post some pictures soon and then again later in the year so i can check my progress. But no golf club stretches im afraid lol


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

10 minute run to warm up

BB Bench press:
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
4 x 187lbs (85kg)
6 x 187lbs (85kg)
4 x 198lbs (90kg)

Incline Flyes:
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)

*** Saw one of my friends in the gym and he was deadlifting so i did 1 set with him of the weight he was doing whilst we were chatting....why the hell not hey lol
Deadlift 1 set:
5 x 220lbs (100kg)

Dips superset with press ups:
12 x BW DIP + 22lbs straight into 10 press ups (was easy)
10 x BW DIP + 22lbs straight into 8 press ups (starting to feel it)
8 x BW only straight into 6 press ups (this was way harder then i imagined)

One arm cable pull downs:
12 x 33lbs
12 x 33lbs
12 x 33lbs

Core work:
3 different workouts with a medicine ball which killed me, werent my idea but were tough and will do them again no idea what they were called

10 minute cycle to finish

Thought id post my 'diet' too, because.........well because everyone else does, wouldnt exactly call it a bodybuilders diet lol
Supplements: Nitric oxide and multi vitamin plus fish oil 
breakfast: Cereal and skimmed milk and whey protein shake
Lunch: 2 sandwiches with beef on
Post workout: Whey protein shake
Dinner: spaghetti bolognese







Im not going to rule out a few cans of Carling lager tonight too as theres a rugby match on i want to watch and watching sport on the tele doesnt feel the same without a beer in your hand........to be fair ive not had a drink all week which is unheard of for me.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha i dont think so jenny, although i am looking to post some pictures soon and then again later in the year so i can check my progress. But no golf club stretches im afraid lol



Are you going to enter the BBINA Comp too? That is the Best Butt In North America  



davegmb said:


> 10 minute run to warm up
> 
> *** Saw one of my friends in the gym and he was deadlifting so i did 1 set with him of the weight he was doing whilst we were chatting....why the hell not hey lol
> Deadlift 1 set:
> ...



A run as a warm-up? Sounds like a workout to me  

When you say you wanted to do a set of deads what you really meant was you wanted to show off your heavy lifting skills  

Core work = wicked and makes for some solid abs  You will thank me later on .. hate me now if you like 

Now that looks like some pasta !!!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Are you going to enter the BBINA Comp too? That is the Best Butt In North America
> 
> A run as a warm-up? Sounds like a workout to me
> 
> ...


 
Well it will have to be best butt in N America and Europe too now lol

No the deads were not showing off i was just staying active so there

I knew youd perk up with the core work, im starting to think the B in Jenny B stands for BALLBREAKER


----------



## JennyB (Sep 10, 2010)

OMG I have always wanted to be known as a Ballbreaker  Thanks D that means alot to me !!! 

SHOW OFF !!  

No you can be from Europe BUTT be in the contest .. you just have to have a better BUTT than all the people in NA .. got it


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

Todays workout was How low can you go! 

Squats:
The reason for the title is that ive decided to go away from my usual parallel squats and im going for real deep deep as far as i can go past parallel squats. Which means ive had to start off light until my flexibility and technique improves so i can get used to the movement.
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
10 x 154lbs 

Romanian deadlifts:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs 
8 x 154lbs

Leg press machine high and wide feet position:
6 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 485lbs 
6 x 485lbs

Good mornings:
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 105lbs (47.5kg)

No calf stuff today as still hurting from the other day

Finish off with some cable crunches

FOOD
Breakfast: cereal with skimmed milk and protein shake
Lunch: Two pieces of chicken with rice and tomato sauce
Post workout: Protein shake
Dinner: Tuna Pasta and sweetcorn 
O yeah and i wouldnt be english without having about 10 cups of tea through the day too


----------



## Phineas (Sep 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks Phineas, so when are you going to start a journal on this site?



I can't start a journal because then everyone will find out that this whole time I was just a 5-year-old with a lot of spare time. 

But seriously, I'm not sure. I keep my own training log, so I suppose I could always just transfer it over into here. I think one thing is I'm worried because I'm a minor OCD -- which is actually where I get my overwhelming dedication to physical gym torture and hours of food portioning -- but posting a journal for others to see I might get too concerned with making PRs and try to jump weights before I'm ready.

I'm currently tranisitioning from bodybuilding to powerlifting, so I think once I've had a good base in that I'll start a journal. Right now I'm doing a transitional upper/lower push/pull powerlifting program that I made while I finish my last month of training for the half marathon, then a 2 week deload, then I start Westside. It might use a journal for that, seeing as how I'm going to need help directing the training.

It will be a monumental day, though, I assure you -- when Phineas thrusts his large triangular weights in rhythmic timing to the new musical craze "Jazz", and tells all of you how it went....

Family Guy reference, by the way!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Todays workout was How low can you go!
> 
> Squats:
> The reason for the title is that ive decided to go away from my usual parallel squats and im going for real deep deep as far as i can go past parallel squats. Which means ive had to start off light until my flexibility and technique improves so i can get used to the movement.
> ...


\

WOW looks like someone is secretly gearing up for the BBINA (best butt in North America) contest 

You seriously dont drink 10 cups of tea a day ... right?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> \
> 
> WOW looks like someone is secretly gearing up for the BBINA (best butt in North America) contest
> 
> You seriously dont drink 10 cups of tea a day ... right?


 
LOL the BBINA is my sole focus right now.

Maybe not 10 but not that far off either lol


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

Some classic 80's songs on in the gym today, really reminded me of when i was younger and was always on at weddings and any other party you went to, was called the safety dance






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL the BBINA is my sole focus right now.
> 
> Maybe not 10 but not that far off either lol



 omg the BBINA is an awesome name .. If you win can we call you English Breakfast Butt 2010-2011? PPPPPPLLLLLLEASE


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> omg the BBINA is an awesome name .. If you win can we call you English Breakfast Butt 2010-2011? PPPPPPLLLLLLEASE


 
It seems only fair, just got to think of one for you now if you win, although your up against some pretty tough opposition!!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Sep 12, 2010)

^ theres no BUTTs about that ... I certainly am


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 14, 2010)

Dave, this site is a great resource for learning the olympic lifts.  Coach Pendlay is very good at teaching them:

California Strength Blog, Olympic Weight Lifting Technique, Videos, Interviews, Instruction, Workouts » Olympic Weight Lifting Technique Videos


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Greg, great link


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2010)

Cant play football for 2 weeks because i got sent off the other weekend for a "late challenge"........i go there as quick as i could lol, anyway they banned me for 2 weeks. Because i hate doing cardio unless its kicking a ball i decided to attend a cross fit class and it destryed me, i was literally nearly sick in the gym.

It was something like follows, cant remember exactly because i was just trying to get through it:

15 minute circuit with 5 stations in teams of 5:
1 person would run around the car park and back and when he got in would tag the person on station 1 Sumo deadlift into upright row as many times as you can until the person running round the car park got back and you moved to the next station and so on.
station 2 this was body weight lunges
station 3 burpees
station 4 Press ups

This went on for about 15 minutes, then a couple of minutes rest and straight into this:

The 4 minute squat:
Bodyweight squats as many as you can for 20 secs then rest 10 secs until you get to 4 minutes.

1 minute rest

Full sit ups as many as you can for 20 secs the rest 10 secs until you get to 4 minutes.

May not sound like much but really hurt me especially the 4 minute squat. Lost post for a few days as im away ona stag do to sunny spain for the weekend.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

I just barfed reading that D! lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 15, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Cant play football for 2 weeks because i got sent off the other weekend for a "late challenge"........i go there as quick as i could lol, anyway they banned me for 2 weeks. Because i hate doing cardio unless its kicking a ball i decided to attend a cross fit class and it destryed me, i was literally nearly sick in the gym.
> 
> It was something like follows, cant remember exactly because i was just trying to get through it:
> 
> ...


Dave! If it makes you feel any better, CROSSFIT is f'ing stupid. If you are a elite or world class athlete, than yeah. For the typical trainer, it is ridiculous. Do Olympic cleans one week, run a 10K another week, power cleans another week?????? All of these take training to practice technique... in some cases years. Crossfit is doing more harm than it is good to the vast majority of trainers. Don't fall into this bullshit (they are trying to sell you stuff )


----------



## JennyB (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually love crossfit workouts .. but then again I like that "I feel like Im gonna die feeling" :roflamo:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 16, 2010)

Some of CFs workouts are fun for a "challenge day" but doing CF as your main PROGRAM  =


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I actually love crossfit workouts .. but then again I like that "I feel like Im gonna die feeling" :roflamo:


But you are not the 'average' trainer 



yellowmoomba said:


> Some of CFs workouts are fun for a "challenge day" but doing CF as your main PROGRAM =


To clarify, I'm not saying CF is all bad. I did it for awhile and can see where it is effective. They lost me when out of the blue you are supposed to do Olympic Clean & Jerks, or run a 10k, for example.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 16, 2010)

testicles....that is all


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2010)

Training smart.... that is all


----------



## JennyB (Sep 16, 2010)

No your right I am not normal .. I think you were trying to be nice but tell me I am loco lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 17, 2010)

JennyB said:


> No your right I am not normal .. I think you were trying to be nice but tell me I am loco lol


 



JerseyDevil said:


> Dave! If it makes you feel any better, CROSSFIT is f'ing stupid. *If you are a elite or world class athlete, than yeah.* For the typical trainer, it is ridiculous. Do Olympic cleans one week, run a 10K another week, power cleans another week?????? All of these take training to practice technique... in some cases years. Crossfit is doing more harm than it is good to the vast majority of trainers. Don't fall into this bullshit (they are trying to sell you stuff )


 
I was saying you are elite


----------



## JennyB (Sep 17, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh thanks .. I am a little nutso too though


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2010)

Just got back from the stag do, thanks for the input on crossfit guys, was never going to do it as my program was just a change up for that week and seeing what all the fuss was about.
Probably going to have to take a week of training anyway, i picked one of the girls up on my shoulder when i was round the pool drunk at the weekend (probably trying to show off) and heard a cracking noise in my back and the last two days my backs been really sore and stiff...........gutted.


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2010)

don't ya hate that. I've had my back pinch picking up stuff off the floor before. Just take it easy and you'll be back at it in no time at all.

Sounds like you had fun though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 20, 2010)

davegmb said:


> i picked one of the girls up on my shoulder when i was round the pool drunk at the weekend (probably trying to show off) and heard a cracking noise in my back and the last two days my backs been really sore and stiff...........gutted.


Hopefully it was worth it!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 23, 2010)

Had a couple weeks of the gym to rest up and want to start a new workout monday when i go back to it, quite tempted by the split:

Chest/back
legs
arms
shoulders

Just lost on what routine to do so far, but i like sticking in the between 5-8 rep range, have a think about it and post  a workout, unless anyones tried a good one they want to share


----------



## Phineas (Sep 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Had a couple weeks of the gym to rest up and want to start a new workout monday when i go back to it, quite tempted by the split:
> 
> Chest/back
> legs
> ...



Why are you switching to muscle group splits?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 23, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Why are you switching to muscle group splits?


 

Haha didnt think youd like that. Well why not really, just wanted to hit my shoulders and arms a bit more then i have been doing as these are lagging behind my chest and back so thought id see if this would work, why do you disagree.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 24, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Why are you switching to muscle group splits?


And why not? There are many ways to train. There is no definitive training program out there to accomplish everyone's goals. 

Dave, for example, I just started 5/3/1, which at this time is a great program... but for me now. Most of my PRs were done when I was 9 years younger (and chemically assisted). So it was hard coming into the gym thinking I can never surpass my earlier goals. Were was my motivation? 5/3/1, made me realize that goals are relative and I should focus on what I am capable of NOW.

PM me if you like.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 26, 2010)

500M on rowing machine to warm up and 3 sets of 60 BW calf rasies on a step (bit random i know)

Been off for 2 weeks so went light today to ease my way in

Deadlift: 
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs
6 x 220lbs

BB Bench Press:
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
6 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs

Bent over BB row:
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 121lbs (55kg)

Incline BB bench press: was really tired by the time i got to this exercise so numbers crap
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 165lbs (75kg)
6 x 160lbs (72.5kg)

Lat pull downs:
8 x 127lbs (58kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 127lbs

Cable flyes:
8 x 55lbs each side (25kg)
8 x 66lbs each side (30kg)
8 x 66lbs each side

Finished off with 3 sets of weighted crunches.

Not the greatest numbers but wanted to ease myself back into it so my deadlift and both bench presses were not as high as i can be. Started back on the creatine again too, so see how that goes.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 27, 2010)

30 minute run around the neighbourhood, soundtrack to name but a few:

Whats the frequency kenneth? REM






YouTube Video











Hate to say i told you so. The Hives






YouTube Video











The Clash city rockers. the Clash






YouTube Video











Dog days are over. Florence and the machine






YouTube Video











Gimme Some Lovin. Spencer Davis Group






YouTube Video











I bet you look good on the dance floor. Artic Monkeys






YouTube Video











Love will tear us apart again. Joy Division






YouTube Video











Nutbush City Limits. Tina and Ike............What? its a classic lol






YouTube Video


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2010)

Whats the frequency kenneth? REM


Loved this vid from REM, great song. It stemmed from the 1985/86(?) incident where CBS anchor Dan Rather was mugged in NYC, and the assailants repeatedly asked "Kenneth, what's the frequency?". REM changed that to "What's the frequency Kenneth?"


----------



## davegmb (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Whats the frequency kenneth? REM
> 
> 
> Loved this vid from REM, great song. It stemmed from the 1985/86(?) incident where CBS anchor Dan Rather was mugged in NYC, and the assailants repeatedly asked "Kenneth, what's the frequency?". REM changed that to "What's the frequency Kenneth?"


 
Didnt know that JD, thanks for the background, it is a great song


----------



## davegmb (Sep 28, 2010)

500m row to warm up

Hang clean and press:
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 93lbs (42.5kg)

Side lateral raises:
8 x 22lbs (10kg)
8 x 22lbs
8 x 22lbs 

Shrugs:
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 220lbs
8 x 220lbs

3 sets of 20 reps Russian twists with olympic bar and 44lbs (20kg bar plus 20kg plate)

3 sets of 20 reps Decline sit ups with 11lbs (5kg)

3 sets of 20 reps standing cable crunches with 33lbs (15kg)

Nice session today, not sure if i was a little light on volume on shoulder work, but i class hang clean and press as a 2 in 1 exercise and shoulders get hit on chest day too, not sure what do you think?


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you're fine.  Like you said shoulders get a ton of stimulation in any kind of pressing or pulling movement, so you don't really need to do a lot of additional work.

Plus, shoulders are notorious for susceptibility to overuse injuries.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^^ Thanks Greg, forgot i also did 3 sets of calf raises in that workout too for high reps, love blasting my calves, find high reps work better for me.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 28, 2010)

Hahaha he said stimulation


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 29, 2010)

^^


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hahaha he said stimulation



Been a while, has it Jen?

Workouts are looking good, Dave.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Damayor, whats going on even Jennys making innuendo's now, she's been corrupted by you guys lol


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

Good Luck M8 ...


----------



## JennyB (Sep 29, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Been a while, has it Jen?
> 
> Workouts are looking good, Dave.



Yah AND whats your point 



davegmb said:


> Thanks Damayor, whats going on even Jennys making innuendo's now, she's been corrupted by you guys lol



Oh D I have always been a little piggy .. it just hasent come out in a while  BUT yes they corrupted me


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2010)

500m row warm up

Leg press:
8 x 375lbs (170kg)
8 x 397lbs (180kg)
8 x 419lbs (190kg)

I had to do the leg press first as the squat rack was busy, so it hampered my squats a bit as the leg press took a bit out of my legs. Anyone i stuck to a light weight after 2 weeks off and concentrated on getting as deep as possible.

Squats:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs 

Hamstring curls:
10 x 66lbs (30kg) as slow as possible
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

RDL's: (prefer to go light on these recently too and really concentrate on feeling it in the hamstrings)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

Leg extensions:
12 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)

Leg press calf raises:
20 x 220lbs (100kg)
20 x 220lbs
16 x 220lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice wo Dave!  Solid stuff.  I was going to give you flack about doing leg press before squats, then I read your post, LOL.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice wo Dave! Solid stuff. I was going to give you flack about doing leg press before squats, then I read your post, LOL.


 
LOL yeah ill be avoiding doing that again


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 1, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> I was going to give you flack about doing leg press before squats, then I read your post, LOL.



I was too, but then I remembered that I had to do the same thing yesterday, lol. Actually, I was never able to make it to the squat rack (_always_ crowded) but that's okay....leg press was enough for my first day back. Speaking of which....Do any of you have a walker I could borrow?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I was too, but then I remembered that I had to do the same thing yesterday, lol. Actually, I was never able to make it to the squat rack (_always_ crowded) but that's okay....leg press was enough for my first day back. Speaking of which....Do any of you have a walker I could borrow?


 

Yeah my legs are so sore today, im having to walk up the stairs sideways as ive found this to be slightly less painfull lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Do any of you have a walker I could borrow?


Get into the current century, walkers are out of date. Now you need a lark. This one even has a basket for your protein shakes. 

J/K I go through and feel your pain often as well.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 2, 2010)

*CURLS FOR THE GIRLS*

1 mile run to warm up

Dips:
15 x BW
10 x BW + 17lbs
10 x BW + 17lbs

Neutral grip Pull ups:
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

Preacher curls:
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Overhead rope extentions:
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

DB curls:
8 x 33lbs (15kg) 8 each arm
8 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs

Tricep Cable pull downs:
10 x 44lbs (10 each arm)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Finished off with 3 sets of crunches


----------



## JennyB (Oct 2, 2010)

^ LMAO curls for the girls huh = nice


----------



## davegmb (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay so i had a big plate of lasagne before i went the gym which backfired and i felt like crap in the gym and about as strong as 12 year old girl:

15 minutes on the bike

Pull ups:
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

Incline BB bench press:
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs
6 x 154lbs

Flat BB bench press:
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs 
8 x 132lbs

Seated cable row:
10 x 123lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs

Incline DB flyes:
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
8 x 44lbs
6 x 44lbs

Deadlift:
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs
6 x 220lbs

2 sets of hanging knee raises for 15 reps

I also did 2 different types of calf raises standing and leg press ones for 3 sets each in between some of the other exercises to break it up a bit.
Like i said didnt feel too great today, not sure if chest and back together is a great idea, ill give it another week see what i think. Deadflifting last wasnt my brightest idea either, even if i didnt use that heavier a weight.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 5, 2010)

It is cool to eat before going to the gym, but for a big meal, wait at least 2 hours afterward.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 8, 2010)

Yesterdays workout

BOULDER SHOULDERS AND CORE

1 mile run on treadmill to warm up

Hang clean and press:
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Side lateral raises:
10 x 22lbs (10kg) each side
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

Shrugs:
10 x 198lbs (90kg)
10 x 198lbs
10 x 198lbs

DB static holds: (bit of grip training, just held DB's by my sides until they literally fell out of my hands)
 3 sets with 77lbs (35kg) DB's

Standing cable crunches:
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs

4 minute full sit ups, something i stole from that brief excursion into crossfit, its brutal and really kills your abs.

Then i did 3 other medicine ball sit up exercises for 20 reps each which i dont know the name of but did the trick.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 8, 2010)

SQUATS it got to do with you

Did plan on the squatting day of all squatting days today, however, i fell victim for the first time to the dreaded squat rack curler and was unable to get on the squat rack as he churned out set upon set of curls.
However, good excuse to do Bulgarian split squats as a change up

Bulgarian split squat:
8 x 33lbs (15kg) each leg
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)

Romanian deadlifts:
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 154lbs
10 x 154lbs

Leg press (narrow foot width):
10 x 375lbs (170kg)
10 x 375lbs
10 x 375lbs

Hamstring curls:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Seated calf raises:
40 x 44lbs
40 x 44lbs

All done in 35 minutes as i was in a rush, good workout, shame about the back squats but wobbly legs all round.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 8, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> It is cool to eat before going to the gym, but for a big meal, wait at least 2 hours afterward.



2 hours   ?   Why wait so long ?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2010)

500m on rowing machine to warm up

Hammer curls:
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

CG bench:
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
9 x 121lbs (55kg)
9 x 110lbs

BB curls:
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

Rope pull downs:
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Concentration curls:
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

Bench tricep dips: (usually prefer bar dips but equipment taken, these were too easy)
20 x BW
20 x BW


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2010)

That was yesterdays workout above ^^^^^^^^^^^

I wont be going the gym today as its my birthday im the BIG 30 and im going out for a meal tonight to celebrate with friends.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Okay so i had a big plate of lasagne before i went the gym which backfired and i felt like crap in the gym and about as strong as 12 year old girl



_Noooooo!_ Lasagna is *POWER *food!

Hope you're feeling 100%.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 10, 2010)

Love the titles of the workouts. haha


----------



## davegmb (Oct 11, 2010)

500m warm up on rowing machine

BB bench press:
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
9 x 165lbs (75kg)
9 x 154lbs

Lat pull downs:
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Incline DB bench:
10 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 44lbs

Bent over BB rows:
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 99lbs
10 x 99lbs

Cable flyes:
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
10 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

One arm rows:
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 55lbs

4 minute full sit ups (cross fit exercise) 

This high reps stuff really is killing me, the weight im lifting has had to come right down.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2010)

Stick with it, Dave. You'll build it back up sooner than you think once you get used to the extra reps. What usually happens with me is that i'm really strong for most of the set, then i lose it all at the end. Just keep smashing them out!

Workouts are looking great, keep it up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 11, 2010)

yellowmoomba said:


> 2 hours  ? Why wait so long ?


Ok, maybe an hour, point is you can't stuff yourself with a heavy meal and expect to have a bang up wo 15 minutes later....



davegmb said:


> 500m on rowing machine to warm up
> 
> Hammer curls:
> 10 x 33lbs (15kg)
> ...


NICE!



davegmb said:


> That was yesterdays workout above ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I wont be going the gym today as its my birthday im the BIG 30 and im going out for a meal tonight to celebrate with friends.


Happy Belated Birthday Dave!


----------



## JennyB (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you have a special cuppa tea for your special day D?!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Stick with it, Dave. You'll build it back up sooner than you think once you get used to the extra reps. What usually happens with me is that i'm really strong for most of the set, then i lose it all at the end. Just keep smashing them out!
> 
> Workouts are looking great, keep it up


 
Thanks Gaz, yeah thats exactly it, feel like its fairly easy for first 8 reps then the last two my energy drains away weird


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks JD

Jenny, yes lots of tea and birthday cake thanks


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Top of the morning to yah !! (was that English or Irish?)


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Top of the morning to yah !! (was that English or Irish?)


 
Irish, although i think they stopped saying that expression 50 years ago haha, television has alot to answer for


----------



## JennyB (Oct 12, 2010)

Well I am pretty sure that a few people use it .. like Irish Spring soap users .. That little lephrechan on lucky charms .. and an Irish band I use to listen to lol


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2010)

How's the training going Dave?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 14, 2010)

fufu said:


> How's the training going Dave?


 
Going well thanks Fu, ive moved away from stregth training for a while and doing higher rep stuff which im finding quite tough to get used to and had to really reduce my numbers, but ill get there.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 14, 2010)

LEGS, LEGS, LEGS AND MORE LEGS

1000m warm up on rowing machine

DEEP Squats:
8 x 132lbs (60kg) warmup
8 x 154lbs (70)
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

Deadlifts:
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs 
6 x 2220lbs

Standing calf raises:
25 x 132lbs (60kg)
20 x 132lbs
19 x 132lbs

Leg press:
8 x 375lbs (170kg)
8 x 375lbs
8 x 375lbs

Good Mornings:
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

Well i had to do deadlifts on the same day as squats because i ducked the deadlifts on my back day, but ti wasnt too bad as im not lifting my maximums on squats and deadlifts at the moment so it didnt zap my energy too much.........i did have to have a bit of a sit down after them though lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlifts:
> 6 x 220lbs (100kg)
> 6 x 220lbs
> 6 x *2220lbs*


 Nice deads!  You went all out on that last set!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 14, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice deads! You went all out on that last set!


 
HAHA yeah just noticed that, think even andy bolton woulbe be impressed by that deadlift, hes got nothing on me lol


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Going well thanks Fu, ive moved away from stregth training for a while and doing higher rep stuff which im finding quite tough to get used to and had to really reduce my numbers, but ill get there.



Yeah, higher rep stuff is tough. I'd rather do a really heavy 3 rep squat than a moderate weight 20 rep.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Going well thanks Fu, ive moved away from stregth training for a while and doing higher rep stuff which im finding quite tough to get used to and had to really reduce my numbers, but ill get there.



It's good to change things up now and then, good call. 

Yeah, higher rep stuff is tough. I'd rather do a really heavy 3 rep squat than a moderate weight 20 rep. 

I like to do some really high rep stuff now and then. It helps my strength endurance, I can push out a few extra reps. Something heavy I could do for 8 I could then do for 10 perhaps, because I trained that strength endurance. It usually results in some PRs.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 14, 2010)

SHOULDERS THAT POP

15 minute walk to the gym as a warm up haha im counting it

Hang clean and press:
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 99lbs
10 x 99lbs

Side Lateral raises:
10 x 22lbs (10kg) each side
11 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs

Shrugs:
8 x 198lbs (90kg)
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 220lbs made a mess of these had to keep putting the bar down, think my grip was warn out from the deads the day before or i went too heavy

Crunches:
20 x BW
20 x BW
15 x BW

BB russian twists:
16 x 88lbs (40kg) includes weight of O bar
16 x 88lbs
16 x 88lbs

Standing cable crunches:
20 x 33lbs (15kg)
20 x 33lbs
20 x 33lbs


----------



## davegmb (Oct 16, 2010)

TWO TICKETS TO THE GUN SHOW PLEASE!!!!!







500m warm up on rower

Neutral grip pull ups:
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

Dips:
20 x BW
10 x BW + 17lbs (7.5kg)
10 x BW + 17lbs

BB curl:
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Overhead rope extensions:
12 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Preacher curls:
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs

straight bar Cable press downs:
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs

Thought id add Dutch's (arnie) arm wrestle with Dillon from Predator above lol


----------



## Curt James (Oct 16, 2010)

Great workout, Dave.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 19, 2010)

*18/10/10*

3 mile run around the local rugby field........sprint finish too, well sort of 

Oh yeah and my blue boys Everton beat Liverpool in the derby 2-0 on sunday so i had a "few" drinks lol


----------



## davegmb (Oct 19, 2010)

700m row to warm up

BB bent over rows:
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
9 x 110lbs

BB bench press:
8 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 165lbs
8 x 165lbs

Lat pull downs:
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Incline DB bench press:
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg) each side
8 x 50lbs
8 x 50lbs

Deadlift:
5 x 88lbs warm up
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs
6 x 220lbs

Deadlifts were easy today can start to raise them back up to my old standards again soon

Cable flyes:
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
9 x 77lbs

Really enjoyed that workout today i felt great, wish it was always like that hey


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlift:
> 5 x 88lbs warm up
> 6 x 220lbs (100kg)
> 6 x 220lbs
> ...


 
Those are my favorite days as well.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2010)

*MILITARY PRESSATHON *

500m rowing machine warm up plus half a mile run on treadmill

Standing military press:
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs bit of a push press in the last couple

Cable lateral raises:
10 x 22lbs each side
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

Shrugs:
10 x 198lbs (90kg) behind the back
10 x 198lbs to the front
10 x 198lbs behind the back
10 x 198lbs to the front

Bent over reverse flyes (light weight):
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

4 minute full sit ups

3 x 20 reps of standing twists with a 44lb weight for the obliques

Thinking of upping the weight on the military and using a bit more of a push press, not sure though yet!?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry I havent posted in a while D ... Looks like your kickin some British bootah!! Nice work on the training


----------



## davegmb (Oct 21, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Sorry I havent posted in a while D ... Looks like your kickin some British bootah!! Nice work on the training


 

Thanks Jenny always appreciate you taking a look at my journal, i understand youve been busy with your new job so think everyone will forgive you taking a time out from IM for a short while.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Dave!  Congrats on Everton.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Dave! Congrats on Everton.


 

Thanks JD not sure you your NFL team or baseball team is but suporting Everton is tough always being in the shadow of liverpool, so we celebrate any victory over them as best as we can lol


----------



## davegmb (Oct 22, 2010)

*SKWATS*

500m on rowing machine

Squats:
8 x 132lbs warm up
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)

Seated calf raises:
30 x 55lbs (25kg)
30 x 55lbs
30 x 55lbs

Good mornings:
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

BB hack squat: (not done these in a while and was really rusty so stayed light)
6 x 187lbs (85kg)
6 x 187lbs
8 x 187lbs

Standing calf raises:
15 x 198lbs (90kg)
15 x 198lbs
15 x 198lbs

Light weight RDL's:
12 x 132lbs (60kg)
12 x 132lbs
12 x 132lbs

Leg extensions:
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs


----------



## davegmb (Oct 23, 2010)

*ARM DAY AGAIN*

10 minute walk on treadmill to warm up, would usually be a run but i am hungover

CG chin ups:
12 x BW
10 x BW
9 x BW (neutral grip)

CG bench press:
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 121lbs (55kg)
8 x 132lbs (60kg)

BB curl:
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Rope cable pull downs or something like that:
12 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs

Precher curls:
14 x 66lbs (30kg)
5 x 77lbs/5 x 66lbs

Underhand grip cable pull downs:
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs

Finished off with some crunches

On a side note since ive added an arm day my bi's and tri's really are getting noticeable bigger which ive had a few comments about. My legs too are noticeable bigger now too which is causing my thighs to rub together more which can get a bit sore but at least it means im growing hey lol, unfortunatley no comments on the legs yet though : )


----------



## JennyB (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey DAVE 

YOu got nice wheels! lol
But how about you throw out those drawers with holes in them  and YOUR SOCKS!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Hey DAVE
> 
> YOu got nice wheels! lol
> But how about you throw out those drawers with holes in them  and YOUR SOCKS!!


 
haha if i had my way jenny id be wearing them now lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2010)

Workouts looking good and consistent!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words as always JD


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> On a side note since ive added an arm day my bi's and tri's really are getting noticeable bigger which ive had a few comments about. My legs too are noticeable bigger now too which is causing my thighs to rub together more which can get a bit sore but at least it means im growing hey lol, unfortunatley no comments on the legs yet though : )


 
No offense but if any guy complimented on my legs getting bigger (unless I'm bodybuildling seriously, or if I posted measurements) I'd think they were gay. 

good job hitting the gym on even with a hangover. I remember those days and they used to suck.

Whenever I've been hungover BCAA's actually make me feel better.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

^ B vitamins always help with hang overs and I keep a bottle of liquid Bs at home .. 1 baby aspirin + 1L of water + 1 shot of B complex .. then booze = no hang over !! 

LET ME ask you this D .. would you rather your woman wear victoria secret lace red panties or Walmart white cotton undies that not only cover her entire ass but almost cover her legs? You feel what I am saying here?


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> ^ B vitamins always help with hang overs and I keep a bottle of liquid Bs at home .. 1 baby aspirin + 1L of water + 1 shot of B complex .. then booze = no hang over !!
> 
> LET ME ask you this D .. would you rather your woman wear victoria secret lace red panties or Walmart white cotton undies that not only cover her entire ass but almost cover her legs? You feel what I am saying here?


 
I'll have to give the B vitamins a try next time. 

I think I missed something about underwear along the way.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> No offense but if any guy complimented on my legs getting bigger (unless I'm bodybuildling seriously, or if I posted measurements) I'd think they were gay.
> 
> good job hitting the gym on even with a hangover. I remember those days and they used to suck.
> 
> Whenever I've been hungover BCAA's actually make me feel better.


 
I was on about about the mrs noticeing to be honest, think id run a mile if a man said anything about my thighs lol


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

JennyB said:


> LET ME ask you this D .. would you rather your woman wear victoria secret lace red panties or Walmart white cotton undies that not only cover her entire ass but almost cover her legs? You feel what I am saying here?


 
LOL yeah jenny i think the victoria secret ones would be my preference, but id still understand if she wanted to keep some of those big cotten undies too if they were really really comfortable haha.

O its something i put on facebook about my girlfriend and throwing out items of my clothing that jenny saw lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL yeah jenny i think the victoria secret ones would be my preference, but id still understand if she wanted to keep some of those big cotten undies too if they were really really comfortable haha.
> 
> O its something i put on facebook about my girlfriend and throwing out items of my clothing that jenny saw lol


 
OH good greif, I get bashed for something I didn't see on your facebook. 






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2010)

^^^^^ haha all very true


----------



## JennyB (Oct 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> LOL yeah jenny i think the victoria secret ones would be my preference, but id still understand if she wanted to keep some of those big cotten undies too if they were really really comfortable haha.
> 
> O its something i put on facebook about my girlfriend and throwing out items of my clothing that jenny saw lol



No trust me I wouldnt be caught DEAD in Walmart comfy undies .. there are cute and comfortable undies WITHOUT holes you turkey brain


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2010)

*BACK AND CHEST *

500m on rower to warm up

*Deadlifts:*
6 x 132lbs (60kg) *warm up*
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 231lbs (105kg)
6 x 231lbs

*BB bench press:*
8 x 132lbs *warm up*
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)

*DB rows:*
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
8 x 72lbs

*Incline DB bench press:*
8 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

*Lat pulldown:*
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 127lbs

*Cable flyes:*
8 x 66lbs each side
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
25 x 55lbs (25kg)
25 x 55lbs
25 x 55lbs


----------



## fufu (Oct 26, 2010)

How are your knees feeling on the deadlifts? Still feeling wobbly?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2010)

fufu said:


> How are your knees feeling on the deadlifts? Still feeling wobbly?


 
No funny enough and i didnt really do anyhting different, just seems to be an issue that pops up every once in a while, cant explain it.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2010)

good workout.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> good workout.


 

thanks O


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 26, 2010)

Good stuff Dave!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 28, 2010)

*RELEARNING SQUATS*

I went the gym today with a friend who is a personal trainer and he tore into my squats BIG TIME. He wasnt happy with my "paralell" squats and wanted to get my hamstrings touching my calfs. So he banished me down to a measley weight of 132lbs and wont let me increase the weight until i get perfect form and depth at that weight.
I have to say i did 5 sets and i did find it quite tough going, he also changed my stance and changed it to a shoulder width stance like i used to.

*Squats:*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

*Leg press:*
8 x 397lbs (180kg)
8 x 397lbs
8 x 397lbs

*Hamstring curls:*
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Did want to do more on hamstrings and was planning on good mornings but my hamstrings were still sore from deadlifts a couple of days ago.

*Leg extensions:*
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

*Leg press calf raises:*
25 x 220lbs (100kg)
18 x 220lbs
18 x 220lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

So are you able to get your hams to touch your cavles without shifting your weight to the balls of your feet?

I've been going lighter and making sure my weight stays on my heels lately, but now I'm questioning myself if I should be.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 28, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> So are you able to get your hams to touch your cavles without shifting your weight to the balls of your feet?
> 
> I've been going lighter and making sure my weight stays on my heels lately, but now I'm questioning myself if I should be.


 
Yeah i can but only with the light weight i was using above, lots of bodybuilders swear by going that deep saying it takes pressure of the knees.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 28, 2010)

So you're squatting like me now?  

Don't feel bad about the numbers man.  I felt like an idiot too when I started squatting deep but you make fast progress.  Eventually you're squatting heavy and deep and you feel awesome because the ROM on your squats is twice that of anyone who squats in your gym.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 29, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> So you're squatting like me now?
> 
> Don't feel bad about the numbers man. I felt like an idiot too when I started squatting deep but you make fast progress. Eventually you're squatting heavy and deep and you feel awesome because the ROM on your squats is twice that of anyone who squats in your gym.


 
Thanks Greg, but yeah it is a blow to the ego lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 29, 2010)

Listen to Greg! He is right on here!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice looking workouts man, you're progressing nicely! .

One thing I changed about my squats to get lower is I started doing front squats. I prefer front squats now way over back squats. The feel hella awkward at first, but once you get the hang of them, they're great. I can squat much lower, ATG, with front squats than I can with back squats.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> Nice looking workouts man, you're progressing nicely! .
> 
> One thing I changed about my squats to get lower is I started doing front squats. I prefer front squats now way over back squats. The feel hella awkward at first, but once you get the hang of them, they're great. I can squat much lower, ATG, with front squats than I can with back squats.


 
thanks man, yeah been considering the front squat


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2010)

Could only get the gym 3 times this week so todays workout was:

*SHOULDERS AND ARMS*

*3 sets of Military press (88lbs), lateral raises and shrug TRI SET (why the hell not!)*

*CG bench:*
8 x 121lbs
8 x 121lbs
8 x 121lbs

*CG chin ups:*
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*Preacher curls:*
12 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

*Dips:*
15 x BW
10 x BW and 22lbs
10 x BW and 22lbs


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

I am sorry did someone say they squat so that their hams touch their calves???????


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I am sorry did someone say they squat so that their hams touch their calves???????


 

Yeah Jen like this why?


----------



## JennyB (Oct 30, 2010)

I dont see the point of going that low and what its targeting other than banging up your knees and tendons. Explain please?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2010)

ATG is actually a lot easier on your knees than stopping at parallel in terms of shearing forces. Stopping dead at parallel creates a lot of sudden stress.

Kids sit in an ATG squat stance all day long and end up fine. Its just through the use of shoes and sitting on chairs all day that we adults forget how to do the simplest things, lol.






Now THAT is a great squat.


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

It might be easier on your knees when your down that low BUT getting there is where the damage is happening .. just my two cents though! That is a sweet pic .. BUT the little one is actually doing a sumo/plie squat and not a regular squat .. as is the dude in the picture who is using way too much weight with crap form .. again more two cents .. which = four cents


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 31, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> ATG is actually a lot easier on your knees than stopping at parallel in terms of shearing forces. Stopping dead at parallel creates a lot of sudden stress.
> 
> Kids sit in an ATG squat stance all day long and end up fine. Its just through the use of shoes and sitting on chairs all day that we adults forget how to do the simplest things, lol.
> 
> ...


 I respect your opinion Gaz, but in my experience ATG is WAY harder on the knees on the upswing. My knees are completely jacked by doing ATG, I think (haven't squatted heavy for several years). Now front squats to just below parallel work great for me. 

Years ago I met a 72 year old French gentlemen who was still doing ATG squats with perfect form, using 135. We chatted, and he told me most people try to squat with too much weight, and you get way more out of using low weight, and the focus on being to perfect the form...... So looking at it that way ATG may be the best option. 



JennyB said:


> It might be easier on your knees when your down that low BUT getting there is where the damage is happening .. just my two cents though! That is a sweet pic .. BUT the little one is actually doing a sumo/plie squat and not a regular squat .. as is the dude in the picture who is using way too much weight with crap form .. again more two cents .. which = four cents


 
Agreed! Babies have way more flexiblity then adults.... LOL at you dissing one of the classic bodybuilders of all time. That guy was Dave Draper (the Blond Bomber) and he worked out with Arnold, Franco Columbo, and Frank Zane at Golds in Muscle Beach! So much for history.... Lots have been learned since those guys competed, but they also were the innovators, the ones that put bodybuilding on the map.

Muah!~


----------



## JennyB (Oct 31, 2010)

I challenge anyone and everyone that uses crap form POPS. If you look his knees are out further than his hips and his feet are externally rotated hence its a plie squat. Not only that BUT the dude is wearing jeans .. I am positive that when he stands up his balls will be hanging out because he will have split the pants .. just calling it like i see it .. upfront and honest


----------



## Curt James (Oct 31, 2010)

JennyB said:


> I dont see the point of going that low and what its targeting other than banging up your knees and tendons. Explain please?



I've been squatting all the way down since I was 15. Knees are 100%. My lower back is trashed but that's unrelated to my squat form, imo.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 1, 2010)

*CHEST AND BACK*

1000m row to warm up

*BB bench press:*
8 x 132lbs warm up
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 176lbs
9 x 154lbs

*Bent over BB row:*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

*Incline DB bench press:*
12 x 50lbs (22.5kg) each side
8 x 50lbs
9 x 50lbs

*DB rows:*
8 x 77lbs (35kg) each side
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

*Cable flyes:*
12 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

*Lat pull downs:*
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

I aslo did 3 sets of calf raises on the leg press machine for high reps using 220lbs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2010)

Putting up really good numbers. 

When are you thinking about doing the 5/3/1?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Putting up really good numbers.
> 
> When are you thinking about doing the 5/3/1?


 
Thanks bud, going to have a week off soon then satrt the 5/3/1


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck with the 5/3/1 Dave. I think you will like it!

Only you could appreciate this.... a vintage live Hendrix clip... Not only do we see Jimi playing with his teeth, we get to hear, IMO the most underrated rock and roll drummer Mitch Mitchell... Bonham was better, but Mitch had to be in the top 3 or 4. He died, and at least in the US, almost no mention. My fav drum work of his was "Manic Depression". See below.






YouTube Video












This is a boring static vid, but the whole track was awesome. Again, listen to Mitchell's drum work. Incredible! It's like no one noticed this fantastic performance.....






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good luck with the 5/3/1 Dave. I think you will like it!
> 
> Only you could appreciate this.... a vintage live Hendrix clip... Not only do we see Jimi playing with his teeth, we get to hear, IMO the most underrated rock and roll drummer Mitch Mitchell... Bonham was better, but Mitch had to be in the top 3 or 4. He died, and at least in the US, almost no mention. My fav drum work of his was "Manic Depression". See below.
> 
> ...


 
Totally agree JD i love the track Hey Joe and Jimi is just a legend, lots of people are called legends but he really is one. Drumming is fantastic on both video's and only wish i could have seen him live.
I also got some great news yesterday, ive mentioned before my partner Helen became ill a couple of years ago and she came through it but it left her profoundly deaf in both ears. well we made a claim on the critical illness insurance we had and theyve told us they are going to pay out a life changing amount of money, so we will be able to pay off the morgage with it and be able to cope if Helen is unable to work in the future living off my wage. Needless to say we got drunk last night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (Nov 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Totally agree JD i love the track Hey Joe and Jimi is just a legend, lots of people are called legends but he really is one. Drumming is fantastic on both video's and only wish i could have seen him live.
> I also got some great news yesterday, ive mentioned before my partner Helen became ill a couple of years ago and she came through it but it left her profoundly deaf in both ears. well we made a claim on the critical illness insurance we had and theyve told us they are going to pay out a life changing amount of money, so we will be able to pay off the morgage with it and be able to cope if Helen is unable to work in the future living off my wage. Needless to say we got drunk last night!!!!!!!!!



congrats on the good news.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 3, 2010)

awesome, hope you had a few for me.

Still sucks that she's had to go through all this, but at least she will be taken care of.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks fellas, its a welcome change of luck to the run of bad luck we were having


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2010)

That is incredibly AWESOME news Dave!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't think of anyone who deserves it more.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2010)

*Shoulders and ABS*

*Military press:*
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

*Shrugs from a deadlift no straps:*
10 x 198lbs (90kg)
8 x 198lbs
8 x 198lbs

*Lateral raises superset with bent over reverse flyes:*
8 x 22lbs lat raises into 8 x 22lbs bent over reverse flyes
8 x 22lbs " " " 8 x 22lbs " " " "
8 x 22lbs " " " 8 x 22lbs " " " "

3 minute full sit ups straight into 1 minute plank

holding 44lbs standing twists

*Standing rope cable crunches:*
3 sets of 20 reps

10 minute run to finish


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh btw.... when I was 14 I saw the Jimi Hendrix Experience at the Sheraton Ballroom in Alexandria, Virginia.... 1969. An older cousin sneaked me in . It was totally awesome, will never forget that!  There are advantages to being an old shit, lol.

Nice deads!!!!


----------



## JennyB (Nov 4, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Oh btw.... when I was 14 I saw the Jimi Hendrix Experience at the Sheraton Ballroom in Alexandria, Virginia.... 1969. An older cousin sneaked me in . It was totally awesome, will never forget that!  There are advantages to being an old shit, lol.
> 
> Nice deads!!!!



Jealous I love Jimi...but Pops.. that statement ages you  

DAVE: workouts looking marvelous as usual!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 4, 2010)

There is no better concert then a free one JD haha sounds amazing and thanks for the kind words too

Thanks for popping in too Jenny


----------



## davegmb (Nov 6, 2010)

*LEGS LEGS LEGS LEGS*

5 minutes on workout bike

*SQUATS:*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

*RDL's:*
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 154lbs
10 x 154lbs

*Leg press:*
8 x 419lbs (190kg)
8 x 419lbs
8 x 419lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
16 x 66lbs (30kg)
16 x 66lbs
16 x 66lbs

*Hamstring curls:*
12 x 66lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

*Standing calf raises:*
10 x 215lbs (97.5kg)
10 x 215lbs
10 x 215lbs

*Leg extensions:*
20 x 88lbs (40kg)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice leg press!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2010)

*THE GUNS*

5 minute warm up on treadmill

*Neutral grip pull ups:*
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*CG bench press:*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

*Incline DB curls:*
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each arm
8 x 28lbs
8 x 28lbs

*Overhead rope extensions:*
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

*Preacher curls:*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs 

*Rope pull downs:*
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs

Thought id post this too because it was on tele again the other day and because i love boxing. The year Henry Cooper the British Heavyweight champion of the time nearly rocked the world and beat Cassius Clay. Cooper knocks him down but Clays corner cut his glove to buy extra time to recover which he does and ultimately beats Cooper on cuts, hes still a legend over here though, a real gentleman and tough guy.






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2010)

Time for a week off lifting, then i can train hard all the way up to christmas and have another week off then. Not a big fan of deloading weeks  would rather have the week off lifting and rest up properly, usually do a small bit of cardio and eat lots and lots and let the joints heal.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Time for a week off lifting, then i can train hard all the way up to christmas and have another week off then. Not a big fan of deloading weeks  would rather have the week off lifting and rest up properly, usually do a small bit of cardio and eat lots and lots and let the joints heal.



Me too. I prefer just taking the week off.

Also congrats on the good news up there


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, another believer here in just vacating the gym during a recovery period. If I am in the gym, I revert back to an anxious and focused mentality. I can't help it, and it is tough just going in the gym to go light. 

I need the mental break just as much as the physical.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 8, 2010)

Glad your in agreement fellas and thanks Gaz, yeah it was definatley a silver lining to what happened to Helen if it can have one. Looking forward to this week off and a few days at the driving range to see where my games at.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 8, 2010)

Have a great week off Dave!  Driving range?  I absolutely stink as a golfer, but I sure like trying!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2010)

*Was going to be a back and chest workout after my week off, but ended up just being a back workout due to it being busy.......felt strong though.*

Warm up on treadmill

*Deadlifts:*
warm up 5 x 132lbs
6 x 231lbs (105kg)
6 x 243lbs (110kg)
6 x 254lbs (115kg)

*Seated rows:*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 159lbs (72kg)
8 x 143lbs

*BB bent over rows:*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

*BB shrugs:*
8 x 198lbs (90kg)
8 x 198lbs
8 x 198lbs

Wanted to do some pull ups or pull downs too but again gym too busy........where have all these people come from? i was only away for a week!!!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

w/b, looks good for your first day back.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 16, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> w/b, looks good for your first day back.


 
Thanks O, see youve got Black ops by the look of your avatar! i havnt got it yet, but will have it soon.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 16, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks O, see youve got Black ops by the look of your avatar! i havnt got it yet, but will have it soon.


 
Yep, on the xbox I'm almost 3/4 of the way through the missions. Then I'll have to get online, but it's ranking even if not  maybe a little better story than modern warfare 2.

I bought the pc version to but haven't gotten to load that yet. It's someting to play at work when I"m supposed to be having a lunch break.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 16, 2010)

I see your deads are moving up... Good job Dave


----------



## davegmb (Nov 17, 2010)

*Well so much for taking a week off and coming back feeling refreshed..........everything felt heavy today and hardwork, presume my body hadnt fully recovered from yesterdays back workout!*

Warm up on treadmill

*BB bench press:*
warm up 8 x 132lbs
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 176lbs
8 x 154lbs

*Incline DB press:*
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

*Shoulder press:*
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs

*Lateral raises:*
10 x 22lbs 
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

*Cable flyes:*
8 x 55lbs 
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs

I also in between push sets did seated calf raises (3 sets of 10-15 reps with 40kg) and leg press calf raises (3 sets of 10 reps with 120kg).

In summary felt like crap today, putting it down to the tough back session yesterday and will have a day off before SQUAT day.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 20, 2010)

*LEG DAY AGAIN = PAIN*

Warm up on treadmill

*Deep deep squats:*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
Can easily go alot higher but not with the depth i want, so sticking to this weight for a good while until ive mastered it.

*Good mornings:*
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

*Leg press:*
8 x 419lbs (190kg)
8 x 419lbs
8 x 419lbs

*Standing calf raises:*
10 x 215lbs (97.5kg)
10 x 229lbs (104kg)
10 x 229lbs

*Leg extensions:*
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs

*Hamstring curls:*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

*Calf raises seated:*
12 x 77lbs
12 x 77lbs
12 x 77lbs

End result.........wobbly legs as i tried to walk out of the gym with some dignity


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 20, 2010)

That's a lot of work!  How long did that workout take?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> That's a lot of work! How long did that workout take?


 
about an hour and 10 minutes, i always make my leg workout a bit longer as i think legs need it. Not happy unless my leg DOMS last at least 3 days then i know ive had a good leg workout.
Ive been doing calfs 2/3 times a week for the last few months and its really worked they are growing faster then anything else.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2010)

*ARM DAY *

500m warm up on rowing machine

*BB curls:*
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

*Dips:*
20 x BW + 22lbs
10 x BW + 28lbs
10 x BW + 28lbs

*Neutral grip pull ups:*
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

*Overhead rope pulls:*
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

*Preacher curls:*
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs

*Tricep cable one arm underhand grip pull downs:*
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

4 sets of 10 weighted crunches

40 reps of weighted oblique crunches


----------



## JennyB (Nov 21, 2010)

Great news D! Did you have a cuppa tea after your night of drunkin joy?!  
You workout titles are the best as usual and love to see all the positive news and encouragement!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Great news D! Did you have a cuppa tea after your night of drunkin joy?!
> You workout titles are the best as usual and love to see all the positive news and encouragement!


 
You know me tooooooo well, love me some cups of tea


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> *Dips:*
> 20 x BW + 22lbs
> 10 x BW + 28lbs
> 10 x BW + 28lbs


Good job on the dips .  I like the way you convert everything to lbs for us Yanks, lol.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job on the dips . I like the way you convert everything to lbs for us Yanks, lol.


 

Haha your welcome, helps me workout out what you guys are lifting too


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Last week everything felt heavier than normal for me to. But so far this week it seems back to normal. 

I know my grandparents would blame the aches and pains on the change in weather. It's gotten really cool here in the last week.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

Im going to try and post my meals every day so "you" can tell me if im eating enough or not and if its the right stuff. Therefore here goes for today:

meal 1: cereal and milk (know this isnt much but struggle to get breakfast down me)
meal 2: 2 slices of bread and chicken breast
meal 3: whey protein
meal 4: pork chop, pasta, sauce, brocolli, cauliflower and carrots
meal 5: jamaican ginger cake
meal 6: whey protein


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

So ive spoke to The Juggernaut and hes suggested i try the BGB routine, as follows with just a couple personal preference exercises to the ones Jugg suggested:

Day 1
Standard Deadlift 5x5
Center Grip Pulldown 3x8
Incline Bench Press 5x5
Flat Dumbbell Bench Press 3x8
Standing Calf Raise 3x8-10 (pause and stretch at the bottom)
Cable Ab Crunch 4x10 (Heavy)
Cardio: 20 minutes on treadmill 

Day 2
Squats 5??5 (Jugg did say front squats, but i prefer back squats)
Leg press 3??8 (jugg suggested lunges and i will do these too)
Hamstring curls 3x12-20
Hammer Curls 5x5
Barbell Curl (Medium Grip) 3x8
Low impact cardio, 20 minutes in duration 

Day 3
Rest

Day 4
BB Bentover Rows 5x5
1 arm Dumbbell row 3x8
Rear Flies 3x10 (go light; just a warmup) 
Standing Military Press 5x5
Arnold Dumbbel Press 3x8
Seated Calf Press 3x12-20
Leg Raise 3x12
Cardio: 20 minutes

Day 5
RDL 5x5
Barbell Good Mornings 3x8
Hack Squat 3x8-12
Weighted Bench Dips (go heavy) 5x5/ CG bench
Skull crushers 3x8 
Cardio: 20 minutes walking or running, low impact. 

Day 6
Rest

Cant wait to start, but it does mean my plan to do a 200lbs bench press for this week will have to wait.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Cant wait to start, but it does mean my plan to do a 200lbs bench press for this week will have to wait.


 
Not the most patient are ya. 

Since you had a goal for this week I'd go for it then start this next week. Just my $.02.

On the meals when do you hit the gym? I can't really tell were the post workout meal is.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Not the most patient are ya.
> 
> Since you had a goal for this week I'd go for it then start this next week. Just my $.02.
> 
> On the meals when do you hit the gym? I can't really tell were the post workout meal is.


 
Haha no not really that patient, been scratching around for a new routine for a few weeks and wasnt too happy with what i had so when Jugg suggested the BGB i thought stuff it ill start it now.
No post workout meal there as i havnt been the gym today.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I hate not having a routine as well. 

Well good luck.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 22, 2010)

D! D! D! You aint gonna build muscle on that diet boy!! Dont make me come there and whip some tea drinking booty !!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 23, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Since you had a goal for this week I'd go for it then start this next week. Just my $.02.


Hey Dave. I agree with O.  What a great way to start a new program with a PR.  If for some reason you don't get it, focus on it as a goal with the BGB program.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm jealous, must be nice to be able to eat into getting bigger. I'm stuck with limiting calories and trying to grow.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 23, 2010)

*Todays 200lbs deadlift competition is sponsered by KFC finger licking good chicken*

This was it, today was the big day, the day when i broke the 200lbs mark. After confidently pushing out a few lighter warm up sets i was ready for it 204lbs. So with a deep breath i went for it with a huge amount of effort and a a loud roar (which was later described by my training buddy as "*You sounded like you were having a stroke*") i managed to lift 204lbs with good form for 1 whole rep *PR.*

Anyway after the "heroics" it was back to my new routine devised by Jugg:

*Deadlift:*
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 231lbs (105kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 243lbs
5 x 243lbs

*Centre grip pull down:* never did these before so had to paly about with weight
8 x 110lbs (50kg) too light
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg) too light
8 x 143lbs (65kg) getting there 

*Incline BB bench press:*
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs
5 x 165lbs
5 x 154lbs

*Flat DB bench press:*
8 x 55lbs DB's (25kg)
8 x 55lbs DB's
8 x 55lbs DB's

*Standing calf raises:*
10 x 229lbs (104kg)
9 x 243lbs (110kg)
9 x 243lbs

*Cable Ab crunch:*
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs 
10 x 44lbs

10 minutes on treadmill to finish off

*Todays meals:*
meal 1: scrambled eggs on two pieces of toast
meal 2: protein shake
meal 3: 2 x chicken thighs with rice and sauce and chocolate muffin
meal 4: KFC chicken dippin platter 
meal 5: post workout protein shake/ chicken and two slices of bread and jamaican ginger cake


----------



## Curt James (Nov 23, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Thanks fellas, its *a welcome change of luck* to the run of bad luck we were having



Late on reading the good news. 



davegmb said:


> Time for a week off lifting, then i can train hard all the way up to christmas and have another week off then. Not a big fan of deloading weeks  would rather have the week off lifting and rest up properly, usually do a small bit of cardio and *eat lots and lots and let the joints heal.*



I've had a week to let the joints heal, hit a new PR on bench, but survived the week on a loaf of bread and several cups of tea. 

That and over the counter cold medicine and cough drops.

Work your plan!



davegmb said:


> (snip) Cant wait to start, but it does mean *my plan to do a 200lbs bench press for this week will have to wait.*



For me it's a big psychological "NO WAY" so I'll be hitting dumbbell benches until I can get reps with the 80's before I have the courage to attempt 200# with an Oly bar.

So if it's a contest you want (who reaches 200 first) don't worry or hurry on my account!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Congrats, guess it's my turn next.

hmm tomorrow is chest day (thursday is thanksgiving over here), might have to throw a single in after my 5/3/1 just for the fun of it.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2010)

*Baby got back! part deux*

Warm up 500m on rowing machine

*Deep Deep Squats:*
5 x 132lbs
5 x 143lbs
5 x 143lbs
5 x 149lbs
5 x 154lbs (70kg) (felt comfortable think ill start with this next time)

*Leg press:*
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
8 x 441lbs 
8 x 441lbs Think this might be a *PR*

*Hamstring curls: (light accessory work)*
15 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs
15 x 55lbs

*Hammer curls:*
5 x 33lbs DB's (never done curls for such low reps before felt good)
5 x 44lbs (20kg) DB's
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs

*BB curls:*
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

15 mins warm down on treadmill

meal 1: Cereal with milk and protein shake
meal 2: two chicken thighs with pilau rice and sauce
meal 3: balti chicken tikka curry with basmati rice
meal 4: post workout protein shake, chicken legs and slice of cake


----------



## fufu (Nov 25, 2010)

good job on the PR


----------



## davegmb (Nov 26, 2010)

*GYM WAS FULL OF FEMALE TALENT TODAY,SO I WAS PLAYING THE OLD PERV AS MUCH AS I CAN WITHOUT GETTING CAUGHT GAME. NEEDLESS TO SAY I FAILED TERRIBLEY ON A NUMBER OF OCCASIONS, I NEEDED MY BEACH SHADES SO NOBODY COULD SEE WHERE I WAS LOOKING LOL!!!!!!*

*BB bent over rows:*
5 x 132lbs
5 x 143lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs *PR* i think

*One arm DB rows:*
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
8 x 72lbs

*Rear flyes:* (light warm up exercise)
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

*Standing military press: (strictly no pushing)*
5 x 88lbs 
5 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
5 x 94lbs
5 x 94lbs
5 x 94lbs

*Arnold Press:*
8 x 33lbs (15kg) DB's
8 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs
15 x 77lbs

*Leg raises:*
3 sets of 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 26, 2010)

davegmb said:


> *GYM WAS FULL OF FEMALE TALENT TODAY,SO I WAS PLAYING THE OLD PERV AS MUCH AS I CAN WITHOUT GETTING CAUGHT GAME. NEEDLESS TO SAY I FAILED TERRIBLEY ON A NUMBER OF OCCASIONS, I NEEDED MY BEACH SHADES SO NOBODY COULD SEE WHERE I WAS LOOKING LOL!!!!!!*


You are playing the old perv.... I AM the old perv!!!!! Tip: Mirrors are our friend 

You are doing great on the BGB, I know you will progress well!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

*HAMMIES AND TRI'S*

warm up on treadmill

*RDL's:* double overhand grip
5 x 154lbs
5 x 176lbs
5 x 198lbs
4 x 198lbs grip failed on rep 5

*Good mornings:*
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs

*Leg extensions:*
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

*Dips:*
5 x BW + 28lbs
5 x BW + 33lbs
5 x BW + 33lbs
5 x BW + 39lbs (17.5kg)

*CG bench:*
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

15 mins on treadmill


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 27, 2010)

I hate the grip failure from high rep RDLs.  Good work though.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks greg, glad your popping in again


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2010)

Just realised i clearly cant count and should be an extra RDL of 5x198lbs on last workout


----------



## davegmb (Nov 28, 2010)

*Saturday meals*
meal 1: cereal and milk
meal 2: meal replacement shake with protein, carbs and creatine in it
meal 3: post work out meal replacement shake same as above
meal 4: chicken sandwiches
meal 5: chicken and rice
meal 6: hotpot (beef, potatoes and veg stew thingy)

*Sunday meals*
out last night so up late so breakfast more like lunch
meal 1: chicken sandwiches
meal 2: meal replacement shake with protein, carbs and creatine in
meal 3: chicken, pasta and veg
more meals to come

think im going to use one leg leg presses instead of the leg extensions above in future too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are playing the old perv.... I AM the old perv!!!!! Tip: Mirrors are our friend


 
That's why you get away with it, I get busted either way so why bother and just embrase your inner perv.  They know we watch anyway, just don't stare.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2010)

*Just some songs i heard on the radio today and reminded me of my school days*






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope you had a good weekend, how are you liking your new program so far?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah i did thanks O, program feels good definately feel i can hit some PR's this week.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the song Zombie.  Powerful stuff.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 29, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are playing the old perv.... I AM the old perv!!!!! Tip: Mirrors are our friend
> 
> You are doing great on the BGB, I know you will progress well!






omerta2010 said:


> That's why you get away with it, I get busted either way so why bother and just embrase your inner perv.  They know we watch anyway, just don't stare.



WHAT ?? Are all of you buggers closet pervs?? 

D I am totally going to try to beat your RDL numbers


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2010)

JennyB said:


> WHAT ?? Are all of you buggers closet pervs??
> 
> D I am totally going to try to beat your RDL numbers


 
Nope everybody knows I'm a perv. I'm so focused on weights right now it's never more than a glance now days so I don't get busted as often. Plus in the mornings there isn't a lot of eye candy anyway.

Can somebody tell me what's the diff between RLDL and SLDL, every video I watch I can't tell what the real difference is.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nope everybody knows I'm a perv. I'm so focused on weights right now it's never more than a glance now days so I don't get busted as often. Plus in the mornings there isn't a lot of eye candy anyway.
> 
> Can somebody tell me what's the diff between RLDL and SLDL, every video I watch I can't tell what the real difference is.


 
I know ive thought this, as far as i can tell with the SLDL you actually touch the floor with the weight, with RDL's its just past the knee or whats comfortable. Like i said im not sure though!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> WHAT ?? Are all of you buggers closet pervs??
> 
> D I am totally going to try to beat your RDL numbers


 

Okay well im going to have to keep improving then haha, i have lifted more but with a mixed grip. Trouble is, when i use a mixed grip i just cant seem to get the form down as well on RDL's feel like it doesnt hit the hams as much, could do with somebody watching me really and correcting that so i can go heavier.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

*HERE WE GO AGAIN*

500m warm up on rowing machine

Deadlifts:
5 x 231lbs
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
4 x 265lbs (120kg) grip went on last rep doh!
5 x 243lbs

Centre grip pull downs:
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
8 x 160lbs

Incline BB bench:
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 192lbs (87.5kg)
4 x 187lbs
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 165lbs

Flat bench DB:
8 X 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Standing calf raises:
10 x 229lbs (104kg)
10 x 248lbs (112.5kg)
10 x 229lbs

Cable ab crunches:
4 x 10


----------



## fufu (Nov 30, 2010)

Were you using your double over hand or mixed grip when your grip failed on deadlifts?

Looks like it is time to train grip!


----------



## gtbmed (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nope everybody knows I'm a perv. I'm so focused on weights right now it's never more than a glance now days so I don't get busted as often. Plus in the mornings there isn't a lot of eye candy anyway.
> 
> Can somebody tell me what's the diff between RLDL and SLDL, every video I watch I can't tell what the real difference is.



RDLs involve pushing your hips back as far as possible.  Your torso never goes beyond parallel with the floor.

It's mostly just positioning.  Most of the time there's more hip extension in an RDL.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Nope everybody knows I'm a perv. I'm so focused on weights right now it's never more than a glance now days so I don't get busted as often. Plus in the mornings there isn't a lot of eye candy anyway.


 
Eye candy is nice ! You can look at the menu .. you just cant order off of it  



davegmb said:


> Okay well im going to have to keep improving then haha, i have lifted more but with a mixed grip. Trouble is, when i use a mixed grip i just cant seem to get the form down as well on RDL's feel like it doesnt hit the hams as much, could do with somebody watching me really and correcting that so i can go heavier.


 
I am the same way .. alternating grip doesnt allow me to go down as far .. but sometimes one leg has a little more flexibility so try to switch it up. 



gtbmed said:


> RDLs involve pushing your hips back as far as possible. Your torso never goes beyond parallel with the floor.
> 
> It's mostly just positioning. Most of the time there's more hip extension in an RDL.


 
I concur


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Deadlifts:
> 5 x 231lbs
> 5 x 243lbs (110kg)
> 5 x 254lbs (115kg)
> ...


Don't think I'm not noticing your lifts going up!  Good job.  Question, you just did a 1 rep of 204 lbs on bench last week, but today you are Incline pressing 5 reps x 192lbs (and after a set with 187)?!  Dude, I bet you can match that on flat bench. That should be close to a 215 lb max.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Don't think I'm not noticing your lifts going up! Good job. Question, you just did a 1 rep of 204 lbs on bench last week, but today you are Incline pressing 5 reps x 192lbs (and after a set with 187)?! Dude, I bet you can match that on flat bench. That should be close to a 215 lb max.


 

Thanks JD though should of mentioned really today i had a spotter which gave me the confidence to throw a little extra weight on and really go for it, wouldnt usually risk going up that high esp on the incline as usally train alone. But least i now know ive done it, just wish i could have spotter every week. Usually around the 182lbs mark for incline bench without a spotter.

But yeah defiantely think i could lift more on my 1 rep max for the flat bench, going to throw that in every few weeks to see if im getting stronger.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2010)

fufu said:


> Were you using your double over hand or mixed grip when your grip failed on deadlifts?
> 
> Looks like it is time to train grip!


 
FU, that was with mixed grip too!!!!!!! i know i was gutted but for some reason today the grip wasnt there, felt like it had been getting better recently too, but there you go wasnt my day.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking really good, man! Liking the last few workouts!

Have you ever experimented with hook grip? It hurts like a motherfucker but you only drop the bar if your thumb rips clean out of the socket.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Looking really good, man! Liking the last few workouts!
> 
> Have you ever experimented with hook grip? It hurts like a motherfucker but you only drop the bar if your thumb rips clean out of the socket.


 

Never heard of it, so just looked it up then. Looks a bit arkward but ill give it a go on my RDL's later in the week to test it out and report back Gaz thanks.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2010)

Basically just hook your thumb underneath your fingers and squeeze like holy hell. Hope it works


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2010)

*MY HIPS HURT, AND AS WE ALL KNOW "THE HIPS DONT LIE".......SHAKIRA TAUGHT ME THAT, THANKS SHAKIRA!!!!!!!!*

As you can tell from above ive got a bit of discomfort at the top of my leg with the hip joint, had it since last week and think its probably to do with the ATG squats im now doing, probably just the body getting used to it hopefully.

*Squats:*
5 x 132lbs 
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs

*One legged leg press*: never tried this before so went quite light
8 x 110lbs
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

*Hamstring curls:* (accessory work)
15 x 55lbs
15 x 55lbs
15 x 55lbs

*Hammer curls:*
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs

*BB curls:*
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

*SNOW DAY........I BRAVED THE ELEMENTS AND GOT DOWN THE THE GYM, HOPE IT SNOWS MORE OFTEN THE GYM WAS EMPTY*.

*BB bent over row:*
5 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 165lbs (75kg)* PR*
5 x 165lbs
5 x 160lbs

*One arm DB row:*
8 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
8 x 72lbs
8 x 72lbs

*Rear flyes:* (light warm up)
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

*Standing military press:*
5 x 88lbs
5 x 94lbs
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 99lbs
5 x 99lbs

*Arnold press:*
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 39lbs
8 x 39lbs

*Leg press calf raises:*
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
15 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs

*Crunches:*
3 sets of 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Just curious, are you doing the BB rows under or overhanded? I always felt a better contraction underhanded. 

Great numbers, and props for braving the snow.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

Cheers Omerta, i use an overhand grip, ive actually never tried the underhand grip although ive heard alot of people talk about it on here.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 3, 2010)

^ Great journal. And agreed, props on braving the snow!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks curt


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> But yeah defiantely think i could lift more on my 1 rep max for the flat bench, going to throw that in every few weeks to see if im getting stronger.


Nothing wrong with using a spotter.  No bench press record in any class was ever set not using a spotter 



davegmb said:


> *"DOWN THE GYM"*


WTF?  You sound like you are from New Jersey! Everyone in the entire United States will say "I am going to the beach...", except in Jersey.  Here we say "*Down the shore*", LOL.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 3, 2010)

Haha maybe its my brother in law rubbing off on me. Im just watching The Ashes England V Australia in the cricket, doesnt get anymore English then cricket lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought crickets were noisey little bugs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Cheers Omerta, i use an overhand grip, ive actually never tried the underhand grip although ive heard alot of people talk about it on here.


 
If I remember correctly the underhand grip allows you a greater range of motion. I know Dorian Yates used to do them underhand and was why I looked into and tried it myself.

That reminds me I need to download his training video again.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 3, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Haha maybe its my brother in law rubbing off on me. Im just watching The Ashes England V Australia in the cricket, doesnt get anymore English then cricket lol.


You really need to come visit your sis and brother in law. You have the money now! I could meet you, maybe do a workout, and then down some drinks! Ask him about the 'down the shore' reference, I guarantee he will know exactly what I mean.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 3, 2010)

Now that's the kind of carb loading I can support.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 4, 2010)

YouTube Video











reminds me of being in school


----------



## davegmb (Dec 4, 2010)

*HERE I GO ALONE ON MY OWN!!!*

500m row to warm up

*RDL's:*
5 x 143lbs
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 204lbs (92.5kg)
5 x 209lbs (95kg)

*Good mornings:*
8 x 66lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

My back was screaming for mercy after these two exercises, so i listened to him and just did leg extensions instead of BB lunges.

*Leg extensions:*
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs

*Dips:*
BW + 39lbs
BW + 44lbs
BW + 50lbs
BW + 55lbs
BW + 55lbs* PR*

*Overhead rope extensions:*
3 x 10 with 20kg


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 4, 2010)

good job. Workouts are looking great.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## JennyB (Dec 4, 2010)

Where are your butt pics after that workout??!! lol


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Where are your butt pics after that workout??!! lol


 
I told you Jenny, im taking this "butt" competition seriously as the only european representative lol


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

*NOT FEELING TOO FRESH*

As you can tell from above, my lower back was a bit sore and my right shoulder is playing up again. So as i was feeling sorry for myself i wasnt setting any records today.

*BB bench press:*
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 187lbs
5 x 176lbs

*Incline DB flyes:* (did these instead of incline db press just to give my shoulder a rest)
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 39lbs
8 x 39lbs

*Deadlifts:*
5 x 231lbs
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 254lbs
5 x 254lbs

*Centre grip pull downs:*
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
8 x 160lbs
8 x 160lbs

*Standing Cable crunches:*
4 x 10 

*Leg press calf raises:*
10 x 265lbs (120kg)
10 x 265lbs
10 x 265lbs

Hopefully i feel better for tomorrows workout, its those bloody deadlifts they fry my back for the week.


----------



## fufu (Dec 7, 2010)

What happened to your shoulder?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2010)

fufu said:


> What happened to your shoulder?


 
couldnt pin point a specific moment, it just feels sore whenever i hit the gym at the moment so have to cut down on the pressing movements for the time being


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 7, 2010)

davegmb said:


> couldnt pin point a specific moment, it just feels sore whenever i hit the gym at the moment so have to cut down on the pressing movements for the time being


 Shoulder injuries suck!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 8, 2010)

*"THIS GUY IS SO SKINNY, HE NEEDS TO DO SOME SKWATS" Arnie talking about Obama hahaha only in american politics would this happen.......brilliant!*

*THE TOPS OF MY LEG AT THE JOIN WITH THE HIP ARE STILL IRRITATING ME ON A LEG DAY*

*Squats:*
5 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 160lbs
5 x 165lbs
5 x 165lbs (75kg)

*Leg press:*
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
8 x 441lbs
8 x 441lbs

*Hamstring curls:*
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

*Hammer curls:*
5 x 50lbs (bit too heavy still)
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs

*DB curls:*
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs


----------



## davegmb (Dec 10, 2010)

*TWEAKED *

Due to my shoulder issues and lower back soreness just had to change my workout slightly just for this week possibly, replaced BB rows with seated rows to save on the lower back and lost the arnold presses for today and replaced with lateral raises to go easy on the shoulder.

500m warm up on rowing machine

*DB single arm rows:*
5 x 77lbs (35kg)
5 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 88lbs
5 x 88lbs

*Seated cable rows:*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs
8 x 143lbs

*Military press:*
5 x 88lbs 
5 x 99lbs
5 x 105lbs
5 x 105lbs
5 x 105lbs (47.5kg)* PR *

*Lateral raises and rear flyes superset:*
8 x 22lbs raises followed by 8 x 22lbs flyes
8 x 22lbs raises followed by 8 x 22lbs flyes
8 x 22lbs raises followed by 8 x 22lbs flyes

*Seated calf raises:*
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
15 x 88lbs
15 x 88lbs

3 sets of ab crunches


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2010)

^ nice PR.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 10, 2010)

fufu said:


> ^ nice PR.


 

Thanks Fu but just realised ive sold my self short actually hit a PR of 5 x 110lbs (50kg). if only i could count lol


----------



## fufu (Dec 10, 2010)

lol, I absolutely hate when that happens! I tend to get OCD when I count my plates up, I want to make sure I am getting things exact.

But you know, you hit 3x5 with 105, sounds like 110x5 is on the way next time around.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats on the PR Dave!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I told you Jenny, im taking this "butt" competition seriously as the only european representative lol



Less talking and more squatting


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2010)

^ what they said.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2010)

*Deadlift day again*

500m warm up on rower

*Deadlift:*
5 x 231lbs
5 x 243lbs
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 254lbs 

*Centre grip pull downs:*
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
8 x 160lbs
8 x 160lbs

*BB bench press:*
5 x 176lbs
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 187lbs
5 x 187lbs
4 x 187lbs

*Incline DB flyes:*
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
15 x 88lbs
15 x 88lbs

3  sets of 15 rep crunches

No PR's to report, just a solid workout


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

How's the back feeling this week?

Good solid all around numbers.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Dave.  :bounce:  Just peeking in to show sum love.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

Great progress Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> How's the back feeling this week?
> 
> Good solid all around numbers.


 
Back feeling good actually.........oh no ive said it now, watch this space lol


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> Great progress Dave!


 
thanks JD


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Dave. :bounce: Just peeking in to show sum love.


 
Yeah thanks for popping in, your avatar pic looks great by the way. I really need to workout how to post a picture of myself for my avatar but when it comes to computers im a sandwich short of a picnic im afraid, so ill have to get my girlfriend to show me what to do.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Jenny reccomended bridges for the core. Those have helped me with the lower back stiffness/pain. I throw in extra whenever the lower back starts tweaking on me.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^cheers O, ill throw them in

*LAST WORKOUT BEFORE WORKS CHRISTMAS PARTY IN BLACKPOOL, ITS GOING TO GET MESSY*

*Squats:*
5 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 165lbs
5 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs 

My squat is picking up again and this felt quite comfortable today with deep squats. Moving up weight slow as to keep that really deep squat as deep on every rep.

*Leg press:*
8 x 441lbs
8 x 441lbs
8 x 441lbs

*Hamstring curls:* light weight accessory work
20 x 44lbs
18 x 44lbs
15 x 44lbs

*DB Hammer curls:*
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs

*BB curls:*
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't do anything we wouldn't do. 

Not necessarily in that order though.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 15, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 15, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Yeah thanks for popping in, your avatar pic looks great by the way. I really need to workout how to post a picture of myself for my avatar but when it comes to computers im a sandwich short of a picnic im afraid, so ill have to get my girlfriend to show me what to do.


 
Thanks for the compliment.

Oh it's easy, peasy to put up an avatar!  

Have fun at your partay!


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2010)

davegmb said:


> I told you Jenny, im taking this "butt" competition seriously as the only european representative lol


 
I bet your going to be the top BUTT IN BRIT 



omerta2010 said:


> Jenny reccomended bridges for the core. Those have helped me with the lower back stiffness/pain. I throw in extra whenever the lower back starts tweaking on me.


 
Awww its like your my pimp .. I like when people whore out my stuff Do I owe you the 2% managers fee now


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Awww its like your my pimp .. I like when people whore out my stuff Do I owe you the 2% managers fee now








Ohhh yeahhh


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

So, you still alive after that partay?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 18, 2010)

*Yes i survived the Christmas party............just!*

*One arm DB rows:*
5 x 83lbs 
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 88lbs
5 x 88lbs
5 x 88lbs

*Seated cable rows:*
8 x 143lbs 
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
8 x 143lbs

*Reverse flyes:* (light accessory)
8 x 22lbs
8 x 22lbs
8 x 22lbs

*Military press:*
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 105lbs (47.5kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 105lbs
5 x 105lbs

*Lateral raises:*
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
8 x 28lbs
8 x 28lbs

*Leg press calf raises:*
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
15 x 220lbs
15 x 200lbs

15 minutes on treadclimber


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2010)

*RECOVERING FROM A TURKEY DINNER AND WATCHING A CHRISTMAS CAROL WITH THE MRS*

*RDL's:*
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 209lbs (95kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 220lbs 

*Good mornings:*
8 x 55lbs
8 x 66lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)

*Leg extensions:* back is too shot to do lunges or split squats today
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs

*CG bench:*
5 x 132lbs
5 x 143lbs
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 154lbs
5 x 143lbs

*Overhead rope extensions:*
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

*Cable crunches:*
4 sets of 10

Was quite happy with my CG bench today felt strong.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 19, 2010)

This week only going to train twice, so i will take a break from BGB just for this week and then take a week off for christmas and back on BGB after that. So routine for this week will be:

*Pull (legs, back, biceps, & calves) 
*1. Squats (or Deadlifts) 
2. Pull ups  
3. Bent over rows 
4. Barbell curls 
5. Calf raises 


*Push (chest, shoulders, triceps) *
1. Bench press 
2. Shoulder press 
3. Cable flyes
4. Dips
5. Crunches


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Aloha Dave!  Hope you had a great Christmas.  What did Santa bring you under the tree?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Island girl had a fantastic christmas thanks and got lots of new clothes off my girlfriend thanks, i think its just because she hates the clothes i buy myself lol.
Question for you as your an experienced BBer, ive started getting pain in my hips when i squat and i just cant shift it, ever heard of this and how can you get rid of it? im at the stage where im tempted to lose squats its annoying me that much!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

Glad to hear you had a good Christmas. 

Have you tried to switch away from the narrow stance you changed to on squats? Until I started playing with those I always had knee pain. I know yours in in the hips but it's something to look into.

Maybe if you described more specific what part of your hip is giving you problems it may be easier to figure out what's going on as well.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 27, 2010)

omerta2010 said:


> Glad to hear you had a good Christmas.
> 
> Have you tried to switch away from the narrow stance you changed to on squats? Until I started playing with those I always had knee pain. I know yours in in the hips but it's something to look into.
> 
> Maybe if you described more specific what part of your hip is giving you problems it may be easier to figure out what's going on as well.


 

Its the outside of the hip at the join with the top of the quad!!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going to put in my vote for using a wider stance and start going light again to rehab it. But that's my $.02

Sorry to hear it's buggin you.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 27, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Hey Island girl had a fantastic christmas thanks and got lots of new clothes off my girlfriend thanks, i think its just because she hates the clothes i buy myself lol.
> Question for you as your an experienced BBer, ive started getting pain in my hips when i squat and i just cant shift it, ever heard of this and how can you get rid of it? im at the stage where im tempted to lose squats its annoying me that much!


 
LOL You are funny. Did you like the clothes she bought?

I wouldn't lose the squats just yet. Sounds like maybe your hip flexors may be tight. Try doing some of these exercises to increase your hip mobility.http://stronglifts.com/7-dynamic-stretches-to-improve-your-hip-mobility/ You use your hips to drive out of the hole in a deep squat. Hope this helps!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 28, 2010)

IslandGirl said:


> LOL You are funny. Did you like the clothes she bought?


 
Yeah i like the clothes, she has better taste then me.

Thanks for the link i will be using those stretches


----------



## davegmb (Dec 30, 2010)

Tried the stretches today which island girl suggested and they actually worked, never been into stretches much but worked great today. The hip pain was much reduced, did a light all round workout again today so cant even be bothered psoting it but back to BGB next week so thats the real test.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Tried the stretches today which island girl suggested and they actually worked, never been into stretches much but worked great today. The hip pain was much reduced, did a light all round workout again today so cant even be bothered psoting it but back to BGB next week so thats the real test.


 
Ahhh...stretches are great to do!  Many of us fail to do them.  Works wonders!  I never used to stretch either, until I started DC training and Dante encourages the stretching.  

Hope your week is going well!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 1, 2011)

*´¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
*...* ::::::::╔════*☆.¸.☆*'════╗ ::::::::*...*
*¨`*•♫..•::║--happy new year--║ ::*¨`*•♫.•
*...* ::::::::╚════*☆.¸.☆*'════╝ ::::::::*...*
¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.•*´¨`*•.¸¸.
♥♥¸.•*´¨`*•. ¸♥¨`*•.¸♥♥¸.•*´¨`*• .¸♥.•*´¨`*• .​


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey Dave.  How are things going?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 4, 2011)

^^^^^^^going good thanks, just been laid low a bit with a cold, but be back in the gym tomorrow and posting the workout.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Awww...under the weather sucks.  Feel better soon!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 5, 2011)

Hope you feel better Dave!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm thinking it was the 12oz flu after his big new years party.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2011)

*BABY STEPS*

Yeah i feel a bit better guys thanks, so i was back in the gym today! As the title suggests ive had quite a break from the baby got back programe, so i was being carefull today and not trying too hard.

Warm up on treadmill and my new stretches done thanks to Island girl

*Deadlifts:*
5 x 143lbs (warm up)
5 x 209lbs (95kg)
5 x 231lbs (105kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)

*Lat pull downs:*
8 x 127lbs (57.8kg)
8 x 127lbs
8 x 127lbs

*BB bench:*
5 x 132lbs (warm up)
5 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs

*Cable flyes:*
8 x 55lbs each side
8 x 55lbs each side
8 x 55lbs each side

*Standing cable crunches:*
3 sets of 10 reps

*Standing calf raises:*
10 x 229lbs (104kg)
10 x 229lbs
10 x 209lbs (95kg)

Phewwww i was glad it was over, always tough getting back in the gym after time off and it was full to the rim of new comers too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice numbers getting back into it. 

Has the weather gotten better yet?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better!  Nice comeback.  

You'll get back in no time!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice numbers getting back into it.
> 
> Has the weather gotten better yet?


 

Thanks O, erm its forcast snow for friday actually! No big deal though, i dont mind snow its just rain that annoys me!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

*BISH BASH BOSH* and im pretty sure ive worked out what was causing that pain in my upper quad/hip area.I got a friend to form check and he said my depth was good but i wasnt getting back on my heals enough and therefore leaning forward and putting all the pressure on my upper quad. Not something i used to do, so must be a bad habit i picked up when i made my stance closer! Anyways..........

Warm up on treadmill and stretches

*Squats:*
5 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 165lbs
5 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs (80kg)

*Leg press:*
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs

*Good mornings (light accessory work):*
15 x 55lbs
15 x 55lbs
15 x 55lbs

*Hammer curls:*
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 39lbs

*BB curls:*
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

To warm down im sat on the sofa with a cup of tea watching England thump Australia in the cricket, doesnt get much better.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yeah new avater pic too, its Roger Moore 007. My favourite bond, brought a bit of camp comedy to the films which made me laugh anyway. Sean Connery was obviously a legend too, Brosnan wasnt my cup of tea, Daniel Craig is good and Timothy Dalton and George Lazenby were forgetable.

Dont know where that Bond tanget came from, sorry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

Workouts are looking good, Sir Dave.

I suppose that since our friend FMJ has gone missing somewhere in bank~world I will redirect my comments and/or harassment to your journal.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Workouts are looking good, Sir Dave.
> 
> I suppose that since our friend FMJ has gone missing somewhere in bank~world I will redirect my comments and/or harassment to your journal.


 

Haha yeah thanks Damayor. Where has he gone, he keeps popping his head in every so often to suggest a come back, but then leaves us hanging like a bad one night stand lol.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha yeah thanks Damayor. Where has he gone, he keeps popping his head in every so often to suggest a come back, but then leaves us hanging like a bad one night stand lol.



I think the move to California ruined his lifestyle.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 6, 2011)

Made a decision to substitute back squats with Barbell hack squats old school style for a while, mainly because i really like them and havnt done them for a while. Just posting this to remind me to do them.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Oh yeah new avater pic too, its Roger Moore 007. My favourite bond, brought a bit of camp comedy to the films which made me laugh anyway. Sean Connery was obviously a legend too, Brosnan wasnt my cup of tea, Daniel Craig is good and Timothy Dalton and George Lazenby were forgetable.
> 
> Dont know where that Bond tanget came from, sorry!!!!!!!!!


Ya know Dave.... I totally agree with your Bond size up. Sean Connery was always my favorite Bond, but after recently watching "To Russia With Love", it seemed so ancient. Roger Moore would have to be my pick, but I always thought of him as Simon Templer in "The Saint". Brosnan was dapper, but seemed more like Bond's little brother who could never hold big brothers jock strap. I thought Daniel Craig was excellent in Casino Royale, but a blonde Bond? That is just wrong


----------



## davegmb (Jan 8, 2011)

*DAY 3 AND FEELING SORE!*

*One arm DB rows:*
5 x 77lbs (35kg)
5 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
5 x 83lbs
5 x 83lbs
5 x 83lbs

*Seated rows:*
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

*Corner press: include bar weight*
5 x 88lbs 
5 x 99lbs
5 x 104lbs (47.5kg)
5 x 104lbs 
5 x 104lbs 

*Lateral raises:*
8 x 27lbs (12.5kg)
8 x 27lbs
8 x 27lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
15 x 66lbs (30kg)
15 x 66lbs
15 x 66lbs

Crunches and side crunces


----------



## Curt James (Jan 9, 2011)

^ Solid work!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2011)

Damn nice workout Dave


----------



## davegmb (Jan 9, 2011)

*HAMMIES AND TRI'S*

Warm up on the treadmill

*RDL's:*
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 209lbs
5 x 209lbs
5 x 209lbs (95kg)

*Hamstring curls:*
8 x 66lbs (30kg) 
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

*Dips:*
5 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
5 x BW + 39lbs (17.5kg)
5 x BW + 44lbs (20kg)
5 x BW + 44lbs
5 x BW + 44lbs

*Overhead rope extensions:*
3 sets of 8 reps


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice weights on the Dips and RDLs!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice workouts, hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2011)

was working most of it but wasnt too bad thanks


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

Are you going to start a cut? Figured if it would be good to ask in your journal.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Are you going to start a cut? Figured if it would be good to ask in your journal.


 
yeah just to get my abs showing a bit better. Sticking with the BGB workout, just not sure what i need to do! eat less obviously, add cardio and i noticed on builts website she removes a few sets too, so the 5x5 would be 3/4 x 5 and the 3x8 would be 2x8, just unsure why she does this?!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

First off.  for "showing a bit better". I just want to see mine some day. 

Ok, this is my guess on why she does that.

When your in a calorie deficit (sp) you will have less total energy to expend before your body will start breaking down muscle. So doing less sets should help to keep that from happening. At least that would be my theory on why she would want you to do that.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2011)

Haha sorry O wasnt trying to show off. Yeah i might change the 5x5 to 4x6, i know thats only one less rep but then lose a set off all the 3x8 stuff to make it 2x8. Sound good? looking forward to less DOMS with that too, mainly my legs they always get DOMS.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah I get DOMS in the legs everytime as well. 

I personally would go with 3x5 or 6, and then not drop the 3x's. 

I've never been a fan of only doing 2 sets of an exercise unless I'm going really heavy.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah I get DOMS in the legs everytime as well.
> 
> I personally would go with 3x5 or 6, and then not drop the 3x's.
> 
> I've never been a fan of only doing 2 sets of an exercise unless I'm going really heavy.


 

okay ill go 3 x 6 thanks and keep the 3 sets of 8, just trial and error it and see how my body feels


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2011)

*Start of The CUT..........4 pack to 6 pack is the plan after a long time bulking*

Warm up 400m on rowing machine

*Deadlifts:*
5 x 209lbs (95kg)
5 x 231lbs (105kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)

*Lat pull downs:*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs
8 x 143lbs

*DB bench:*
5 x 60lbs each side
5 x 66lbs each side
5 x 72lbs each side
5 x 72lbs each side (32.5kg)
wasnt sure what weight to use as dont usually use DB's, so these were probably too easy to be honest

*Cable flyes:*
8 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
8 x 77lbs (35kg) each side
8 x 77lbs     "       "     "

*Cable crunches:*
1 set of 20 light weight
2 sets of 10 with more weight

15 minutes on treadmill at 11% incline and 3.5mph


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2011)

Watched all the Bourne films the last few nights, they were amazing, think the second one was my favourite though!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Watched all the Bourne films the last few nights, they were amazing, think the second one was my favourite though!


 Where did that come from?  

I liked all three.  But one was my favorite, it was either the first or second.

Ever see "Taken"?  Probably the best low budget suspense film ever!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck on your cut!!!  This is the fun part!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Where did that come from?
> 
> I liked all three. But one was my favorite, it was either the first or second.
> 
> Ever see "Taken"? Probably the best low budget suspense film ever!


 
Just had ironmag open and was watching bourne haha. No not seen Taken yet.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Ever see "Taken"? Probably the best low budget suspense film ever!


 
Watched this a again couple weeks ago


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Good luck on your cut!!! This is the fun part!


 
What she said, and nice to know you'll get to suffer with JD and I.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


 

Hello natural, welcome back


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2011)

*Bi's and Legs for a change!!!*

*Incline leg press:*
5 x 441lbs (200kg)
5 x 463lbs (210kg)
5 x 485lbs (220kg)
5 x 507lbs (230kg) *PR*

*Walking BB lunges: These were really tough, i felt the burn!*
16 steps with a 110lbs (50kg) Barbell
rest
16 steps with a 110lbs BB
rest
16 steps with a 110lbs BB

*Good mornings* (light accessory):
15 x 55lbs 
15 x 55lbs

*DB curls:*
5 x 44lbs (20kg) 
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs

*DB hammer curls:*
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 33lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
15 x 66lbs (30kg)
15 x 66lbs
15 x 66lbs


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job on your PR on incline leg presses!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 14, 2011)

Haven't tried BB lunges in years. Those do look tough!


----------



## FMJ (Jan 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Bi's and Legs for a change!!!*
> 
> *Incline leg press:*
> 5 x 441lbs (200kg)
> ...


 

Nice looking leg work Dave.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 16, 2011)

JD they were tough, alot tougher then any squat session i do

FMJ is back lol​


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 16, 2011)

FMJ is back! Now only if Sponge Bob Squarepants would join IM!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 16, 2011)

did someone call me?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

*TODAY, WAS A GOOD DAY*

Warm up on rowing machine

*Deadlift:*
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 231lbs (105kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)

*Lat pull downs:*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs 
8 x 143lbs 

*One arm seated rows:*
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

*Dips:* I could have probably done more too, dips are going great 
6 x BW + 50lbs (22.5kg)
6 x BW + 50lbs
6 x BW + 50lbs
6 x BW + 50lbs

*Overhead rope extensions:*
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

I then superseted some cable crunches with weighted side crunches


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

Your numbers are coming along quite well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 19, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Deadlift:*
> 5 x 220lbs (100kg)
> 5 x 231lbs (105kg)
> 5 x 254lbs (115kg)
> 5 x 265lbs (120kg)


 Deads are going right on up!  I'm wondering if your sets are too close together in weight.  By the time you are getting to the last set, I bet you are spent.  How about something more like 5 x 220, 5 x 245, 5 x 265?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks O

Yeah JD i was thinking about this today, because 265 did feel comfortable, ill give it a go


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 20, 2011)

Great minds think alike!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 21, 2011)

Bet he could do 3 sets like this to:
5x245
5x265
5x285

I suspect Dave is stronger than he thinks he is.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

*Shoulders and Legs:*

Warm up on treadmill for 5 mins

*Incline leg press:*
6 x 441lbs (200kg)
6 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)
6 x 507lbs

*Bulgarian split squats: These hurt so bad *
8 x 77lbs (2 x 17.5kg DB's) each leg
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs (failed on last two reps of weaker right leg)

*Good mornings:*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

*Standing DB press: bad idea to do shoulders after legs i was spent*
6 x 44lbs each side (20kg)
6 x 44lbs 
6 x 44lbs
6 x 44lbs

*Lateral raises:*
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
8 x 28lbs
8 x 28lbs

*Standing calf raises:*
10 x 209lbs (95kg)
10 x 229lbs (104kg)
10 x 229lbs


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

Warm up on treadmill

*CHEST AND BI'S saw a couple of mates in the gym and got talking, so wasnt the best workout ever*

*DB bench press:*
6 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
6 x 61lbs (27.5kg) each side
6 x 72lbs (32.5kg) each side
6 x 77lbs (35kg) each side *felt comfortable should do more really*

*DB Incline flyes: (light weight)*
15 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
15 x 33lbs
15 x 33lbs

*Incline DB curls:*
6 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
6 x 33lbs (15kg)
6 x 33lbs
6 x 33lbs

*BB curls:*
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 66lbs (30kg)
15 x 66lbs

ab crunches

11% incline on treadmill walking at 3.5mph for 10 minutes


----------



## davegmb (Jan 22, 2011)

He sings this well, great tune





YouTube Video











One of my favourite Beatles songs





YouTube Video











Only discovered this song by the boss recently and i love it





YouTube Video











Reminds me of a holiday with my family when i was a kid and we drove down south, my mum bought this album and had it on in the car all journey





YouTube Video











Chuck Berry is amazing





YouTube Video











My mum used to drive me after school to pick my Dad up from the factory where he worked and she always had this song playing in the car, all mums love rod





YouTube Video











I like this song, dont play it on the radio enough





YouTube Video











When i was younger the team i played rugby for made a compilation video of all our trys (touchdowns for the yanks lol) and this song was the soundtrack, i thought it was the best thing ever then lol





YouTube Video











My mums favourite song





YouTube Video











My dads Vinny's favourite song





YouTube Video











This was Helens (my fiancee's) favourite song before she became deaf and what she wanted playing at our wedding for our dance, which we still will xxx





YouTube Video


----------



## Phineas (Jan 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Shoulders and Legs:*
> 
> Warm up on treadmill for 5 mins
> 
> ...



I have nightmares about bulgarian split squats....


----------



## Curt James (Jan 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> He sings this well, great tune
> 
> *One of my favourite Beatles songs*
> 
> ...



I snipped all the YouTubes just to avoid posting them twice in your journal, but what a fantastic jukebox _and notes_, Dave!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Dave!!!  Lovely vids!  If you don't mind me asking, what happen to Helen?  How did she lose her hearing?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Dave!!! Lovely vids! If you don't mind me asking, what happen to Helen? How did she lose her hearing?


 
Hi, no i dont mind at all. She caught an infection about 18 months ago called encephilitis, which gave her seizures and memory loss and a host of other stuff the poor thing had to go through. Shes better now but in the last parting shot of the infection was it took her hearing away. She just gets on with it though like a trooper and never complains. Got an appointment on tuesday actually to see if one of those cochlea implants will work for her.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I snipped all the YouTubes just to avoid posting them twice in your journal, but what a fantastic jukebox _and notes_, Dave!


 
Thanks curt, just had a bit of time spare lol


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2011)

Day 1:
Deadlifts 4x6
Good mornings 3x10
One DB arm rows 3x8
Lat pull downs 3x8-10
Dips 4x6
skull crushers 3x8-10

Day 2:
Shoulder press 4x6
Lateral raises 3x10
Squats/leg press 4x6-8 (depends what i can get on in the gym)
split squats/step ups 3x8
leg extensions 3x10
Abs workout

Day 3:
DB or BB bench 4x6
DB flyes 3x10
Incline DB curls 4x6
BB Bicep curls 3x8-10
Calf raises standing and seated 5x10-15
Abs workout

Not a big change but a small change to my workouts, i work best over 3 days as my body needs the extra rest. Ive thrown good mornings in after deadlifts to make it sort of a hamstring day and then ive got a quad day with 3 exercises but i figure my hamstrings are involved in many of the quad dominant exercises so thats okay.
Need to remember to focus a bit more on the negative too.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Shoulders and Legs:*
> 
> *Bulgarian split squats: These hurt so bad *
> 8 x 77lbs (2 x 17.5kg DB's) each leg
> ...


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hi, no i dont mind at all. She caught an infection about 18 months ago called encephilitis, which gave her seizures and memory loss and a host of other stuff the poor thing had to go through. Shes better now but in the last parting shot of the infection was it took her hearing away. She just gets on with it though like a trooper and never complains. Got an appointment on tuesday actually to see if one of those cochlea implants will work for her.


 
Oh wow!  What a strong lady!  It must've been a crazy time when she was going through all of this.  God will never give us more than we can handle.  I'll be praying for her that Tuesday's appt goes well and that the chohlea implants will be a perfect fit for her.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome Dorian Yates video. 

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that the appt goes well.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, ill let you know how it goes

Warm up on treadmill

*Back and triceps today! really made an effort to concentrate on the negative part of the lift today as per Dorian Yates advice, so had to lose some weight on the rows as it didnt half make it harder.*

*Deadlifts:*
6 x 254lbs (115kg)
6 x 254lbs
4 x 276lbs(125kg) 2 x 265lbs(120kg) *My grip was giving out on these*
6 x 254lbs

*Good mornings:*
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

*Lat pull downs:*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs
8 x 143lbs

*Single arm DB rows: *
6 x 77lbs (35kg) *oops too heavy with concentrating on the negative*
8 x 66lbs (30kg) *more like it, better control*
8 x 66lbs

*Dips: need to buy a belt to hook the weights on, DB's are getting too heavy between my legs*
7 x BW + 44lbs (20kg)
6 x BW + 50lbs (22.5kg)
6 x BW + 50lbs
6 x BW + 50lbs

*Skull crushers:*
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

15 minute brisk walk on treadmill at 11% incline


----------



## Phineas (Jan 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks guys, ill let you know how it goes
> 
> Warm up on treadmill
> 
> ...



Awesome work on those deads, dave. Deadlift Dave!

On a side note, how the hell are you so strong on dips? How much do you weigh?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be thinking about you guys tomorrow.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks JD ill let you know how it goes

Phineas thanks, but i only weigh 178lbs so BW dips arent enough need to add that weight on to get a good workout.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 25, 2011)

Good morning Dave.  I'm praying for Helen and her app't this morning.  I hope it is good news!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 25, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Good morning Dave. I'm praying for Helen and her app't this morning. I hope it is good news!


 
Thanks for remembering x. We saw the surgeon today and he was really positive about it, said helen was a really good candidate because she has only recently lost her hearing. Cant guarantee 100% it will work but they seem upbeat about and its booked for Mid April time .


----------



## Phineas (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks JD ill let you know how it goes
> 
> Phineas thanks, but i only weigh 178lbs so BW dips arent enough need to add that weight on to get a good workout.



I think 178 is quite a bit for bodyweight movements. Most of the little guys who can bang out shit tons of pullups because they're light are at the most 140 to 150. 178 is pretty dense. Besides, how much of that weight is contributing to the dips? If you're like me, you might have a lot of mass in your legs, so when you do dips and pullups you're pushing/pulling a lot of dead weight.

Numbers are looking badass, dude. Keep it up.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for remembering x. We saw the surgeon today and he was really positive about it, said helen was a really good candidate because she has only recently lost her hearing. Cant guarantee 100% it will work but they seem upbeat about and its booked for Mid April time .


 
 awesome.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Phineas thanks, but i only weigh 178lbs so BW dips arent enough need to add that weight on to get a good workout.


 
Boy you need to eat, I figured you were in the 190-200 range. Awesome numbers at that BW.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for remembering x. We saw the surgeon today and he was really positive about it, said helen was a really good candidate because she has only recently lost her hearing. Cant guarantee 100% it will work but they seem upbeat about and its booked for Mid April time .


 
I will WOOT WOOT to that


----------



## davegmb (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol i need to eat! im actually quite happy with my build at the moment im 6'2" so 178lbs is a little on the light side but im 30 years old and for most of my life ive played soccer to a decent standard and you cant afford to carry any extra body weight. In fact if you look at the picture when you click on my profile im the one far left so get an idea of my build there.
Phineas to be honest my legs are not were i carry most mass, ive always had pecs and abs since i was a kid, just one of those genetic things never had to work on my chest (superficially) but my legs because ive long legs because of the type of cardio they are used to is where i have to concentrate.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 25, 2011)

Just rented the film Predators, it has so much to live up to after the characters in the first one it better be good! GET TO THE CHOPPER


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Just rented the film Predators, it has so much to live up to after the characters in the first one it better be good! GET TO THE CHOPPER


 
Let me know how this is, I've been thinking about picking it up as well.

Your taller than me. Now I'm felling like a fatass.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for remembering x. We saw the surgeon today and he was really positive about it, said helen was a really good candidate because she has only recently lost her hearing. Cant guarantee 100% it will work but they seem upbeat about and its booked for Mid April time .


 
That is awesome news!  Yeah!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Let me know how this is, I've been thinking about picking it up as well.
> 
> Your taller than me. Now I'm felling like a fatass.


 
it was rubbish, dont bother


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 26, 2011)

damn, I had hoped it would be good.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2011)

*Little bit of this, little bit of that*

Warm up on treadmill

*DB incline bench:*
8 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
7 x 61lbs (27.5kg)
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
5 x 66lbs

*DB incline flyes:*
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg) each side
8 x 39lbs
8 x 39lbs

*Seated incline hammer curls:*
6 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
6 x 33lbs
5 x 33lbs

*BB curls:*
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

*Standing calf raises:*
10 x 231lbs (105kg)
10 x 231lbs
10 x 209lbs (95kg)
10 x 209lbs

Finished off with crunches

15 minutes on 11% incline treadmill at 3.4mph


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for remembering x. We saw the surgeon today and he was really positive about it, said helen was a really good candidate because she has only recently lost her hearing. Cant guarantee 100% it will work but they seem upbeat about and its booked for Mid April time .


So glad about the great news! Helen will hear again....


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> So glad about the great news! Helen will hear again....


 

Sort of, but in a different way to the rest of us, the sounds will be different but hopefully should be able to make out what is being said without having to rely on the lip reading.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 27, 2011)

dave,

Do you still have a problem with your hip when squatting?  Also, how is learning to squat deep going for you?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 27, 2011)

gtbmed said:


> dave,
> 
> Do you still have a problem with your hip when squatting? Also, how is learning to squat deep going for you?


 

Greg youve opened up a can of worms here lol. My depth was fine, i was going really deep, however, due probably to some flexibility issue somewhere or long femurs im not sure i was leaning forward too much which over time put too much pressure on my quads esp at the top.
Therefore ive decided to take a break from back squats to heal up and using unilateral leg work eg bulgarians and step ups which dont cause me pain in the mean time.
Still a real frustration for me though, whenever i get over say 135lbs thats when it all seems to go wrong. Bet your sorry you asked now haha


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Sort of, but in a different way to the rest of us, the sounds will be different but hopefully should be able to make out what is being said without having to rely on the lip reading.


 

 I always thought it would be kinda cool to be able to lip read, but not because I have to of course.

That's awesome that she has this chance to get it back, what happened still isn't fair but at least she's fighting her way back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Sort of, but in a different way to the rest of us, the sounds will be different but hopefully should be able to make out what is being said without having to rely on the lip reading.


All in all, good news!  I'm sure any type of hearing is way better than none.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 28, 2011)

*Todays elephant in the room is Squats!!!!!!*

Walked to the gym which was my warm up 

*Seated DB press:*
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
6 x 44lbs 
6 x 44lbs
6 x 44lbs

*Lateral raises:*
9 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
8 x 28lbs
8 x 28lbs

*Box step ups with 44lbs (20kg) DB's in each hand:* really tough, can do more weight but first time doing them so i was carefull
x 8 each leg
x 8 each leg
x 8 each leg


*Incline leg press:*
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
7 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)
6 x 507lbs

*Unilateral leg press:*
8 x 110lbs (50kg) each leg
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

walked home


----------



## Phineas (Jan 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Todays elephant in the room is Squats!!!!!!*
> 
> Walked to the gym which was my warm up
> 
> ...



Nice workout.

How did you like step ups?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 28, 2011)

^ what he said.

And  put links to the avi's I made off of youtube of all 6 of the dorian yates video's if you want to grab them since I can only leave them up thee for a few weeks. 

I did my stepups with almost he same weight today


----------



## davegmb (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys and good work on the yates videos O

Step ups were really good, tough on the forearms though! To be honest the plan was to do lunges instead of unilateral leg press, but the step ups tired me out that much i didnt feel id have the balance to do the lunges with any kind of weight.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 28, 2011)

Bit of info on the step ups i found

The Step-up : a real squat alternative? - Straight to the Bar


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 29, 2011)

Did you give the elephant any peanuts?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Did you give the elephant any peanuts?


 

Just a cup of tea


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah step ups are brutal!  I have to go slow or I lose my balance.  But I love kicking my leg back and squeezing the glutes.  Feels so good.  

Oooo, I hope that didn't sound too sexual.  lol


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Yeah step ups are brutal! I have to go slow or I lose my balance. But I love kicking my leg back and squeezing the glutes. Feels so good.
> 
> Oooo, I hope that didn't sound too sexual. lol


 
not until you said lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Just a cup of tea


Now that... was good! LOL



davegmb said:


> not until you said lol


That's what I was thinking. Geez IG, getting the young and old worked up in IM~


----------



## JennyB (Jan 31, 2011)

FYI I have been known to do step ups and loose my legs and tumble from the bench to the ground with weights flying everywhere and all the kids laughing .. just sayin


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

JennyB said:


> FYI I have been known to do step ups and loose my legs and tumble from the bench to the ground with weights flying everywhere and all the kids laughing .. just sayin


 ^ one of the reason I like the fact that by the time I'm doing them there may only be at max 3 people who see my "not so graceful" wipeout.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2011)

JennyB said:


> FYI I have been known to do step ups and loose my legs and tumble from the bench to the ground with weights flying everywhere and all the kids laughing .. just sayin


 

Clumsy girl lol


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2011)

*Focus on the negative portion*

*Deadlift:*
6 x 232lbs (105kg)
6 x 254lbs (115kg)
6 x 265lbs (120kg)
6 x 254lbs

*Hamstring curls:*
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

*BB bent over rows:*
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 99lbs
10 x 99lbs

*Lat pull downs:*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg) form was a bit jerky on this one
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg)

*CG bench:*
10 x 110lbs (50kg) wasnt sure what weight to use and this was too light
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs

*Overhead rope extensions:*
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

Happy with some bits, my deads were okay and close grip bench once a found the correct weight but lat pull downs i was shattered.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2011)

Going to try Sumo deadlifts next week, just to see if it helps prevent the rounding of my back as it gets heavier.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

JennyB said:


> FYI I have been known to do step ups and loose my legs and tumble from the bench to the ground with weights flying everywhere and all the kids laughing .. just sayin


I just started doing these and yeah, it would be easy to lose your balance.  Good reason not to use a barbell!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Going to try Sumo deadlifts next week, just to see if it helps prevent the rounding of my back as it gets heavier.


Since your taller sumo may work good for you. I'm not short, but not tall either (just under 6'0") and sumo never felt right to me. But I know others who swear by them.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Going to try Sumo deadlifts next week, just to see if it helps prevent the rounding of my back as it gets heavier.


 
It'll be interesting to hear your opinion after a few weeks of sumo's. I've always wondered what the diff really was.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> not until you said lol


 

Ok, next time, mums the word.  haha


----------



## davegmb (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, i was interested in sumo's also as they hit your legs a bit more too i think, although it will test my flexibility, im about as flexible as an ironing board lol. Probably have to start off light to get used to the movement.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 1, 2011)

Sumo deadlift vs regular deadlift, whats the difference?

On trial: conventional deadlifts vs. sumo deadlifts: besides the stance, what's the difference between doing deadlifts the conventional way versus the sumo version? | Flex | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw your post in 33sun33's journal. That is an awesome name huh? Did you ever see Green Days live version?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I saw your post in 33sun33's journal. That is an awesome name huh? Did you ever see Green Days live version?


 
I know wish i thought of it. No ive never heard Green Days version, ill have a search for it on the internet.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

YouTube Video












Saw these live at wembley, they were amazing


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

*Chest, Calves and Biceps today*

500m warm up on the rowing machine

*Incline DB bench:*
7 x 61lbs (27.5kg) each side
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
6 x 66lbs
6 x 66lbs

*DB flyes:*
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg) either side
8 x 39lbs
8 x 39lbs

*Leg press calf raises:*
14 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 220lbs
10 x 220lbs

*Seated calf raises:*
10 x 77lbs (35kg) 
15 x 55lbs (25kg)

*BB curls:* focus on the negative portion
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs

*Concentration curls:* each arm and again focus on the negative portion
8 x 22lbs (10kg)
8 x 22lbs
8 x 22lbs

3 sets of raised leg crunches


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome workout.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks O


----------



## JennyB (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey D .. got your message on FB .. sorry I wasnt around .. I can wait and will allow you to as well


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know wish i thought of it. No ive never heard Green Days version, ill have a search for it on the internet.


Of course no one can hold a candle to the original, but I think John would have been proud of the fact almost 3 decades later his song was being used as a rallying cry for the injustices in Darfar.





YouTube Video











.... wish it was a vid, but I love this unedited version. Reminds me of the great folk singers like Woody Guthrie, Pete Seeger, Odessa, PP & M, Joan Baez, Janis Ian, etc.




YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Feb 3, 2011)

Its a fine effort thats for sure. Love all the old folk singers too, there was a documentry about Guthrie on over here recently was really good.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 4, 2011)

*CHICKEN LEGS*

5 min warm up on treadmill

*DB press:*
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
6 x 44lbs
6 x 44lbs
6 x 44lbs

*Lateral raises:*
10 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
10 x 28lbs
10 x 28lbs

*DB lunges: *
16 x 50lbs (22.5kg) DB's in each hand
16 x 55lbs (25kg) DB's in each hand
16 x 55lbs (25kg) DB's in each hand

*Incline Leg press:*
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)
6 x 507lbs
10 x 441lbs

*Unilateral leg press:*
8 x 110lbs (50kg) each leg
8 x 110lbs each leg
8 x 110lbs each leg


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome legpress numbers. 

Hope you enjoy the game, on sunday.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome legpress numbers.
> 
> Hope you enjoy the game, on sunday.


 
Thanks Bud yeah im looking forward to it. Not sure who to support though, think steelers will win it but i like Rodgers for the packers so not sure who to cheer for.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 4, 2011)

Note top self.........that first set on unilateral leg press was actually 60kg i forgot


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks Bud yeah im looking forward to it. Not sure who to support though, think steelers will win it but i like Rodgers for the packers so not sure who to cheer for.


I'm neutral, but I get the feeling I'll be pulling for the Pack.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks Bud yeah im looking forward to it. Not sure who to support though, think steelers will win it but i like Rodgers for the packers so not sure who to cheer for.


 
They are so evenly matched I'm going for the Steelers because of the experience factor. 

I think rogers will get a Superbowl win, I just don't think it'll be this year. Well that and it annoys me how all the sports stations act like he's the best thing since sliced bread. But has only played in 4 playoff games so far.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 5, 2011)

What's on the menu for Super Bowl Sunday???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 6, 2011)

Crumpets and tea?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Crumpets and tea?


 
prefer scones to crumpets haha


----------



## JennyB (Feb 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> prefer scones to crumpets haha


 
Mmmm scones ROCK! Whats your favorite kind? Mine are bacon and gouda cheese scones. But then again I am sure you figured that I would like bacon with anything


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2011)

*SUMO..... SO I TRIED THE SUMO DEADLIFT TODAY AND I LOVED IT. TOOK SOME ADVICE OF FUFU AND DIDNT START WITH TOO WIDE A STANCE, I ASLO LOWERED THE WEIGHT SLIGHTLY TO GET THE FORM DOWN AND THE LOWER BACK FELT GREAT.*

Warm up on rower for 5 mins

*Sumo deadlifts:*
5 x 143lbs warm up
6 x 209lbs (95kg)
6 x 231lbs (105kg)
6 x 243lbs (110kg)
6 x 243lbs

*RDL's: (light weight)*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs

*Centre grip pull downs:*
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)

*Seated cable rows: wanted to do DB rows but gym too busy*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs
8 x 143lbs

*Dips:*
15 x BW
6 x BW + 44lbs (20kg)
8 x BW + 44lbs
6 x BW + 55lbs (25kg)

*Rope pull downs:*
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

15 mins on treadmill 13% incline 3mph


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice work, dude! Hope the sumo stance works out for you 

It seems to be a popular choice with taller/leggier guys.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Nice work, dude! Hope the sumo stance works out for you
> 
> It seems to be a popular choice with taller/leggier guys.


 

Thanks gaz, im definately a leggier guy haha


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 8, 2011)

I love scones!  

I really love doing those rope pulldowns.  I haven't done them in awhile.  Once I'm done DC then I may throw those into my routine.

Hope you're having a great start to your week!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

Great news on the sumo's!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 9, 2011)

As long as he doesn't wear the sumo gear to "get into the mindset" we're all good.

Glad your liking the new style, you going to try it on squats to?


----------



## JennyB (Feb 9, 2011)

unitards are coming back i heard  just sayin ..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 9, 2011)

Just don't wind up in one of these outfits.... It's just not British!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 9, 2011)

What on earth has been going on in my journal haha

Think ill stick with the shorts and t-shirt for now, although i think ive found my new beach wear!!!!!!!

Yeah possibly try sumo stance for squats, waiting for that soreness at the top of my quads to totally disapear first


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

Is that what you call gluteus maximus?


----------



## unclem (Feb 10, 2011)

i call this the god stage with a bunch of trolers taking over the world. LE please come play in sand box bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 10, 2011)

unclem said:


> i call this the god stage with a bunch of trolers taking over the world. LE please come play in sand box bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 im not quite sure what your talking about unclem sorry!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 10, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Is that what you call gluteus maximus?


 
I know great picture, i never knew JD used to compete!!!!!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 10, 2011)

JD was


----------



## JennyB (Feb 10, 2011)

JD was a sumo wrestler BUT he use to wear red crotch huggers


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know great picture, i never knew JD used to compete!!!!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## fufu (Feb 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *SUMO..... SO I TRIED THE SUMO DEADLIFT TODAY AND I LOVED IT. TOOK SOME ADVICE OF FUFU AND DIDNT START WITH TOO WIDE A STANCE, I ASLO LOWERED THE WEIGHT SLIGHTLY TO GET THE FORM DOWN AND THE LOWER BACK FELT GREAT.*
> 
> Warm up on rower for 5 mins
> 
> ...



Glad the sumos worked out. When I first switched to sumo years ago I added about 50 lbs to my deadlift in a couple weeks. It just works for some people.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nearly never bothered posting this workout*

*CHEST, BI'S AND CALVES.......ill never go at peak time again, could not get on anything*

5 min warm up on treadmill

*Hammer strength chest machine:* gym was so busy could not get on any benches, first time ive used this and wasnt too fussed.
8 x 132lbs
6 x 176lbs
6 x 176lbs
8 x 132lbs

*Smith machine incline high on the chest presses:* again the only thing i could get on so just went light for high reps to mix it up
15 x 88lbs
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

*Calf raises on incline leg press:*
12 x 265lbs (120kg)
12 x 265lbs
12 x 265lbs

*Calf raises seated:*
14 x 55lbs (25kg)
14 x 55lbs

*BB curls:*
9 x 77lbs (35kg)
7 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs
7 x 77lbs

*Hammer DB curls:* reps are each side, weight is per DB
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs

4 sets of standing cable crunches

10 mins on 13% incline treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Feb 11, 2011)

fufu said:


> Glad the sumos worked out. When I first switched to sumo years ago I added about 50 lbs to my deadlift in a couple weeks. It just works for some people.


 

Yeah thanks again for the advice fu


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know great picture, i never knew JD used to compete!!!!!!!!


That was before CKD! Gimme a break

Love the tat's Dave. Eat some red meat dude!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 12, 2011)

haha hang on you get compared to a sumo wrestler and i get compared to David Beckham! think i got the better deal there JD


----------



## davegmb (Feb 12, 2011)

Far too many half naked men in my journal recently, needed to restore the balance with Ammanda Harrington


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> haha hang on you get compared to a sumo wrestler and i get compared to David Beckham! think i got the better deal there JD


 Only if you have his money.... not his scrawny physique


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah baby.....grrrrr


----------



## davegmb (Feb 12, 2011)

Phew, theres now hope for the poor old Brits who are over in the US suffering with terrible cups of tea 






YouTube Video


----------



## JennyB (Feb 12, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> That was before CKD! Gimme a break
> 
> Love the tat's Dave. Eat some red meat dude!


 
NO YOU DONT !! Beckham is the man !! 



davegmb said:


> haha hang on you get compared to a sumo wrestler and i get compared to David Beckham! think i got the better deal there JD


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YEAH !! 



davegmb said:


> Far too many half naked men in my journal recently, needed to restore the balance with Ammanda Harrington


 
Seriously? Seriously? Out of all the hot chicks in the world you picked her? She is what I would call skinny fat


----------



## davegmb (Feb 12, 2011)

It looks just fine from where i am Jenny, ill have to disagree haha


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

JennyB said:


> Seriously? Seriously? Out of all the hot chicks in the world you picked her? *She is what I would call skinny fat*



Three cheers for skinny fat!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 12, 2011)

^ what he said.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 13, 2011)

Legs later, oh dear! Going to bring back the squats, not using it as my main exercise though, will be assistance, possibly one huge set just to get the form down again with a wider then shoulder witdth stance and toes pointed outwards which helps me get down and back on my heels easier. wish me luck!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 13, 2011)

SHOULDERS AND QUADS

DB press;
6 x 44lbs each side
6 x 50lbs (22.5kg) eachside
6 x 50lbs
6 x 44lbs

Lateral raises weight and reps is for each side:
15 x 22lbs
15 x 22lbs
20 x 17lbs

Leg press incline:
8 x 441lbs(200kg)
8 x 507lbs(230kg)
8 x 529lbs(240kg)
6 x 529lbs

Squts:
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs

leg ext:
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs 
10 x 99lbs


----------



## JennyB (Feb 13, 2011)

1. you guys have TERRIBLE taste in women 
2. you better not wear those shorts when your squattin!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

JennyB said:


> 1. you guys have TERRIBLE taste in women


 
You do realize that we all think your freakin hot as hell, so you may want to rethink that statement. 

Just because I like pepperoni pizza doesn't mean I can't enjoy a bbq chicken pizza just as much.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

JennyB said:


> 2. you better not wear those shorts when your squattin!


 
He's trying to win your best buns contest.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2011)

o dont suck up to her, i think jenny has had atouch of the old green eyed monster. Ammanda harrington as seen above in the little bikini number is my favourite jenny and im standing by it lol. unless of course helen my fianee sees this and then i agree with jen yeah shes awful .......WHAT!?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2011)

Me? Suck up? Never.  I made my point mostly with the pizza reference. 

ever tell your wife/fiancee they are aweful and have her say "are you nuts, she's hot"

That's always a fun jam to get out of since got busted lieing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2011)

I think that is the main reason I am divorced.... twice. I spoke my mind, but with tact... and didn't cave in. Marriage is a fine institution, but I didn't do well at being institutionalized


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Me? Suck up? Never.  I made my point mostly with the pizza reference.
> 
> ever tell your wife/fiancee they are aweful and have her say "are you nuts, she's hot"
> 
> That's always a fun jam to get out of since got busted lieing.



I've told my wife that unless she goes to the gym, DO NOT ask me about how a specific outfit looks. She has gained some extra lbs and she used to, and likes to, wear the sexy outfits when going out - but not now. When she askes me, I say, nope, I don't think that looks good on you. After a couple of years, she's finally come back to the gym.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 15, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I've told my wife that unless she goes to the gym, DO NOT ask me about how a specific outfit looks. She has gained some extra lbs and she used to, and likes to, wear the sexy outfits when going out - but not now. When she askes me, I say, nope, I don't think that looks good on you. After a couple of years, she's finally come back to the gym.


 
Dang, if I even tried to say something like that I'd be in the dog house with no chance of parole for a long long long time.

Glad to hear your wife is back to the gym with you again.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 15, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> I've told my wife that unless she goes to the gym, DO NOT ask me about how a specific outfit looks. She has gained some extra lbs and she used to, and likes to, wear the sexy outfits when going out - but not now. When she askes me, I say, nope, I don't think that looks good on you. After a couple of years, she's finally come back to the gym.



a very brave man indeed, i value my balls too much to say anything like that


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


>


 I think we're boring somebody.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2011)

*Had a week off to rest up and managed to catch a viral infection and a nasty rash on my stomach doh!! Dr says it will take a few weeks to shift, thank you rash!!!!!!*
*So i dragged myself to the gym even though im feeling a bit under the weather and this was the result:*

*Sumo Deads:*
10 x 143lbs warm up
6 x 209lbs (95kg)
6 x 254lbs (115kg)
6 x 254lbs
6 x 231lbs (105kg)

*Hamstring curls:*
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs
12 x 55lbs

*One arm DB rows: way down on what i can do, felt as weak as a kitten*
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 60kg
8 x 60kg

*Lat pull downs: again bit down on what i can do*
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 127lbs
8 x 127lbs

*Seated cable rows:Added these to make up for weak work on previous two*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
6 x 143lbs

*Dips:*
8 x BW + 50lbs (22.5kg)
6 x BW + 55lbs (25kg)
6 x BW + 55lbs
6 x BW + 55lbs

*Rope pull downs:*
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs


----------



## Phineas (Feb 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Had a week off to rest up and managed to catch a viral infection and a nasty rash on my stomach doh!! Dr says it will take a few weeks to shift, thank you rash!!!!!!*
> *So i dragged myself to the gym even though im feeling a bit under the weather and this was the result:*
> 
> *Sumo Deads:*
> ...



You machine, that's a shit ton of volume for feeling under the weather.  

Nice work. Your dips still astound me. Trying to get good at those, myself. I can't imagine strapping 50 lbs on. 

How are you feeling with your transition to sumos? Did you experience the initial hip/glute/groin pain? Took me a while to get used to it but once you do it feels so natural, eh? Your deadlift is looking very strong.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow Dave.  Feeling under the weather or not, good numbers on the sumos, and not sure about your kitten, but mine can't even do one dip w/50 lbs added!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry Dave.  I hope you feel better.  Impressed you went to the gym..... well Impressed or .....No, I won't say it.  I'll let someone else have the honors. 

j/k!

Really hope you feel better.  Drink plenty of fluids and get REST!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2011)

Dude, with that kinda volume even when your not feeling good I can see why you struggle with DOMS when hitting it more than 3 days a week.

Glad you made it back in, don't forget the mega dose's of vitamin C. that usually help me feel better.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 24, 2011)

Phineas said:


> You machine, that's a shit ton of volume for feeling under the weather.
> 
> Nice work. Your dips still astound me. Trying to get good at those, myself. I can't imagine strapping 50 lbs on.
> 
> How are you feeling with your transition to sumos? Did you experience the initial hip/glute/groin pain? Took me a while to get used to it but once you do it feels so natural, eh? Your deadlift is looking very strong.


 
Thanks Phineas, dips just come natural but it helps being lighter then most of you guys. 
Yeah i could feel the pull in the groin so to speak lol, but other then that ive adjusted to them quite well really. Not really made any gains on my deadlift with it yet, but the lower back is feeling alot healthier.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 24, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Dude, with that kinda volume even when your not feeling good I can see why you struggle with DOMS when hitting it more than 3 days a week.
> 
> Glad you made it back in, don't forget the mega dose's of vitamin C. that usually help me feel better.


 
Never usually hit that volume but i was so upset with how pathetic i was on the DB rows that i had to add another back workout.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 24, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Sorry Dave. I hope you feel better. Impressed you went to the gym..... well Impressed or .....No, I won't say it. I'll let someone else have the honors.
> 
> j/k!
> 
> Really hope you feel better. Drink plenty of fluids and get REST!


 
Thanks IG


----------



## davegmb (Feb 24, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Wow Dave. Feeling under the weather or not, good numbers on the sumos, and not sure about your kitten, but mine can't even do one dip w/50 lbs added!


 
Thanks JD, was a tough session feeling the way i am


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 24, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Never usually hit that volume but i was so upset with how pathetic i was on the DB rows that i had to add another back workout.


 
Hope your feeling better.  This is one of those times a some good hot tea would be good. 

That's a dangerous trap I fall into as well. Ego overrides common sense sometimes.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2011)

*Still got this virus and because of this i didnt do deadlifts to go easy on the CNS and did RDL's instead moderate weight.*

*RDL's with a double overheand grip*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 187lbs (85kg)
6 x 187lbs
8 x 187lbs

*Good mornings*
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

*One arm DB rows*
6 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
6 x 72lbs
6 x 72lbs

*Centre grip pull downs*
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 127lbs
8 x 127lbs

*Dips*
10 x BW warm up
6 x BW + 55lbs (25kg)
6 x BW + 55lbs
6 x BW + 55lbs
6 x BW + 55lbs

*Overhead rope extensions*
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 33lbs

15 minutes at 11% incline at 3.2mph on the treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

Good numbers for being sick.

Hope you get well soon. This sounds like it's really dug in there.


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 28, 2011)

Ugh. You still under the weather?  Sucky!  I hope you beat this soon!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 28, 2011)

Those are some heavy dips for being sick.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys ive got something called Pityriasis rosea gutted

Pityriasis rosea - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dips are my exercise (wish i could say the same about squats urgh), helps that im only 175lbs but my triceps have really come on the last year which i credit to low rep dips and CG bench.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2011)

Hope you get well soon, Dave.

Workouts still looking awesome though, so you can't be too ill


----------



## davegmb (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Gaz, you calling me a faker haha

*BIT OF THIS, BIT OF THAT*

*Incline DB bench: *
8 x 61lbs (27.5kg) each side
6 x 61lbs
6 x 61lbs
8 x 55lbs (25kg)

*DB flyes:*
10 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

*Calf raises on incline leg press:*
25 x 110lbs (50kg)
25 x 110lbs
25 x 110lbs

*Incline DB curls:*
6 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
6 x 33lbs
6 x 33lbs
6 x 33lbs

*Concentration curls:*
10 x 22lbs each side
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

*4 sets of standing cable crunches*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 2, 2011)

CG bench and dips are definitely tricep builders!

That rash sounds nasty.  What caused it?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 2, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> CG bench and dips are definitely tricep builders!
> 
> That rash sounds nasty. What caused it?


 
They dont know JD, any viral infection ive picked up but thankfully it looks like its starting to fade


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2011)

*Shoulders and Quads*

No squats, as im avoiding over working my CNS at the minute due to this virus

*Military press: not done these in a while*
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
6 x 88lbs

*Lateral raises:*
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

*Incline leg press:*
10 x 441lbs (200kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)
6 x 529lbs (240kg)
5 x 529lbs

*Unilateral leg press:*
8 x 110lbs each leg
8 x 110lbs 
8 x 110lbs

*Leg extension:*
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome legpress numbers. 

Are you starting to feel better yet?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome legpress numbers.
> 
> Are you starting to feel better yet?


 
Yeah i am, just waiting for the rash to full disapear though first and then i know i will be okay to go for it again as apparantly exercise can make it worse so just going easy.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

*HAMSTRINGS, BACK AND TRICEPS...................*

Before i left work my boss has a rowing machine in his office and he has had us all doing a 2 minute challenge. Basically as many metres as possible in 2 minutes, sounds easy hey? Well the first minute was and i was flying however, my lack of cardio work showed in the fianl 30 seconds i nearly died. I managed 580 metres and ill settle for that at the first attempt. Current best on the board is 620 metres.

*RDL's*
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 209lbs (95kg)
6 x 209lbs
6 x 209lbs

*Hamstring curls*
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

*BB bent over rows*
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 121lbs (55kg)
6 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)

*Lat pull downs*
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

*CG bench*
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 154lbs
6 x 143lbs (65kg)

*Rope pull downs*
8 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 8, 2011)

hey w/b, how you feeling?

So you'll be blowing them out of the water soon.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hey w/b, how you feeling?
> 
> So you'll be blowing them out of the water soon.


 
Not fully recovered but just putting up with it to be honest, not sure about blowing them out of the water haha today was real tough on that rower.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2011)

Between the rowing and the gym, that was a heck of a day!

So when are you planning on coming to Barnegat to visit your sis and bro in law?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 9, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Between the rowing and the gym, that was a heck of a day!
> 
> So when are you planning on coming to Barnegat to visit your sis and bro in law?


 

Might try and get over there later this year, we have talked about it so maybe.


----------



## Phineas (Mar 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Shoulders and Quads*
> 
> No squats, as im avoiding over working my CNS at the minute due to this virus
> 
> ...



Glad to see military press makes its way into your routine. Nice numbers.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2011)

Great stuff, dude!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 9, 2011)

^^^^ thanks chaps


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 9, 2011)

Have we brainwashed you into trying the 5/3/1 yet. 

It seems to be the new "in" thing that all the "cool" kids are doing now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Might try and get over there later this year, we have talked about it so maybe.


Well you better let me know if you do!  I'm about 70 miles west of there.... Juggs is about 50 miles north.  Hmmm


----------



## davegmb (Mar 10, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Well you better let me know if you do! I'm about 70 miles west of there.... Juggs is about 50 miles north. Hmmm


 
Yeah of course i would JD, not sure about Juggs though he scares me haha


----------



## davegmb (Mar 10, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Have we brainwashed you into trying the 5/3/1 yet.
> 
> It seems to be the new "in" thing that all the "cool" kids are doing now.


 
Being cools over rated anyway haha. Im not sure, im tempted but every time i really get into some sort of strength based program where its about making PR's, i end up getting injured forcing our extra weight and reps!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Glad you don't fall for peer pressure. 

Ready for the weekend yet? For some reason this week feels like dragging on and on for me.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 10, 2011)

Well my days off this week have been wednesday and thursday, so im in over the weekend! Doh


----------



## davegmb (Mar 10, 2011)

*CHEST, BICEPS AND SOMETHING ELSE*

*Easy workout, still taking it easy*


*Incline BB bench*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs
8 x 132lbs

*Cable flyes*
10 x 44lbs each side
10 x 55lbs each side
10 x 55lbs each side

*Incline leg press calf raises*
12 x 330lbs (150kg)
12 x 330lbs
12 x 330lbs
12 x 220lbs (100kg)

*BB curls*
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs
5 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs

*Concentration curls*
8 x 22lbs each side
8 x 22lbs each side
8 x 22lbs each side

*Standing cable crunches*
4 sets of 15 with 33lbs


----------



## FMJ (Mar 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Incline leg press calf raises*
> 12 x 330lbs (150kg)
> 12 x 330lbs
> 12 x 330lbs
> 12 x 220lbs (100kg)


 
I thought you were taking it easy Dave?  
330 for 12X3 wouldn't be easy for me!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea good looking workout for taking it easy haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice workout.  I can tell your slowly ramping it back up.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, by taking it easy i mean that im not really pushing out that extra rep or adding on more weight when i think i can just untill i perk up a bit.

FMJ! is this a comeback or a fleeting visit?


----------



## FMJ (Mar 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> FMJ! is this a comeback or a fleeting visit?


 
Man.. I'm trying... Ive been doing three nights a week but the lifts and numbers aren't anything to write about. 
I'm just trying to get consistant and stay healthy enough to put weight on the bar.
I had a number of nagging injuries that would NOT go away and it got harder and harder to stay motivated. 
I'm in the game... but at a snail pace so it's not quite a comeback but the potential to comeback still exists. Just waiting for it to click.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

*SHOULDERS AND A LIGHT LEG WORKOUT*

*Military press*
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 94lbs
8 x 88lbs

*lateral raises*
3 sets of 15 reps light weight and slow

*Back Squats*
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs

*DB step ups (repeated for each leg)*
6 x BW + 88lbs
6 x BW + 88lbs
6 x BW + 88lbs

2 sets of standing cable crunches

Only a light leg workout but still really tired me out as my fitness is down from being ill, this weightlifting doesnt count as cardio talk is rubbish!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

Need a new workout program, i might do this 5/3/1 as Omerta has sent me the link. I am really lacking in motivation at the moment and need something to get excited about.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Killer weight on the step ups. 

Anther one I checked out before I decided to do the 5/3/1 was the Stronglift 5x5. If I remember correctly that has a 3x a week split and seemed pretty cool, I'm sure I'll try it sometime.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

*Workout A*
Bench press (flat or incline) *4 x 6*
DB flyes *2 x 10*
Weighted dips *3 x 8*
BB curls *4 x 10*
Ab crunches

*Workout B*
Squats *3 x 10/15*
Leg press *4 x 6*
Calf raises *4 x 15/20*
Military press *4 x 6*
lateral raises *3 x 15*

*Workout C*
BB bent over rows (or DB rows) *4 x 6*
Chin ups *3 x 10*
RDL's *4 x 6*
Good mornings *3 x 10/15*
Overhead rope extensions/rope pull downs *4 x 10*


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like a very balanced workout. High volume definately. 

The only things I'd really change are:
I'd put in facepulls instead of the lateral raises.  
On workout C I'd do the chins between the RDL's and Good Mornings to give your lower back a little break.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Looks like a very balanced workout. High volume definately.
> 
> The only things I'd really change are:
> I'd put in facepulls instead of the lateral raises.
> On workout C I'd do the chins between the RDL's and Good Mornings to give your lower back a little break.


 
I thought facepulls were more of a back workout though arent they?


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

It does a great job of hitting everything in the rear from shoulder to shoulder. 

Rear Delts (which I noticed you didn't have anything for), traps, rhombus

Jugg's reminded me how well they are for the rear delts when I was going to throw in reverse fly's.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> It does a great job of hitting everything in the rear from shoulder to shoulder.
> 
> Rear Delts (which I noticed you didn't have anything for), traps, rhombus
> 
> Jugg's reminded me how well they are for the rear delts when I was going to throw in reverse fly's.


 

Okay good call ill do that


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2011)

*Workout A*
Bench press (flat or incline) *4 x 6*
DB flyes *2 x 10*
Weighted dips *3 x 8*
BB curls *4 x 10*
Ab crunches

*Workout B*
Squats *3 x 10/15*
Leg press *4 x 6*
Calf raises *4 x 15/20*
Military press *4 x 6*
Face pulls *3 x 15*

*Workout C*
BB bent over rows (or DB rows) *4 x 6*
Chin ups *3 x 10*
RDL's *4 x 6*
Good mornings *3 x 10/15*
Overhead rope extensions/rope pull downs *4 x 10*


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

Just curious.  Where are the deadlifts?  Rotating them out for awhile?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just curious. Where are the deadlifts? Rotating them out for awhile?


 
No just mixing them up with RDL's and Rack pulls, still be doing them just not every week.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

*BACK, HAMSTRINGS AND DIPS*

*RDL's - double overhand grip*
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 209lbs (95kg)
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 220lbs 

*Chin ups - its been a while!*
10 x BW
10 x BW
8 x BW

*Good Mornings*
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

*BB bent over rows - chin ups and RDL's had took it out of me, so form and strength wasnt great!*
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs
6 x 99lbs
6 x 99lbs

*Dips*
20 x BW
20 x BW
13 x BW


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2011)

Haha chin ups are a bitch when you don't do them for a while. Nothing makes you better at chins except doing them.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Haha chin ups are a bitch when you don't do them for a while. Nothing makes you better at chins except doing them.


 

agreed, was too scared to check out what my pull up form is like these days


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice workout. 

Someday I'll be doing BW chins.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice workout.
> 
> Someday I'll be doing BW chins.


 
Thanks O, forgot what a good workout chins give your abs too


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Im 29 years old and im 30 in october



October 2010, right? HAR! 

What up, old man? 

(ducks, runs, etc.)

So, how does it feel to be thirty? I mean, now that you've had a few months for that _monumentalmomentousmortifying_ number to sink in.

A high school classmate told me she spent the entire day in bed and crying when she turned thirty. And my best friend's wife said he had an awful time of it, too.

I remember looking at the clock and thinking, "Yeah, well."

Now I'm a rock's throw from_ fifty._


----------



## Curt James (Mar 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Chin ups - its been a while!*
> 10 x BW
> 10 x BW
> 8 x BW
> ...


*
JEALOUSY!* I HAZ IT!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice chins Dave!


----------



## IslandGirl (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Dave!  How ya' doing?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> October 2010, right? HAR!
> 
> What up, old man?
> 
> ...


 
Arrr yes turning 30 and the inevitable socks and slippers for christmas presents, luckily i dont look 30 though and im bleseed with youthfull looks (or so i keep telling myself). Its been fine really Curt just another birthday, although ive had to pack the football (soccer) in because i was feeling too sore on a monday morning and started to dread the training sessions which is never good haha. I think my chance to play for Everton FC has finally passed now and ill have to let the dream go lol!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hey Dave! How ya' doing?


 
Things are good thanks IG, thanks for popping in


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Nice chins Dave!


 

Thanks JD


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2011)

Forgot how much chins work your abs, im so sore haha


----------



## davegmb (Mar 18, 2011)

*Workout A*
Bench press (flat or incline) *3** x 6*
DB flyes *2 x 10*
Weighted dips *2** x 10*
BB curls *3** x 10*
Ab crunches *3 x 15*

*Workout B*
Squats *3 x 10/15*
Leg press *3** x 6*
Calf raises *3** x 15/20*
Military press *3** x 6*
Face pulls *2** x 10*

*Workout C*
BB bent over rows (or DB rows) *3** x 6*
Chin ups *3 x 10*
RDL's *3** x 6*
Good mornings *2** x 10*
Overhead rope extensions/rope pull downs *3** x 10* 

Tweaked my new program a bit im starting next week, basicaly reducing the number of sets. Ive been reading quite a bit lately by the natural bodybuilder Jeff Willet who believes in Maximum Overload Training and low reps. 
Jeff Willet - IFBB Pro Bodybuilder
Not really following his routine, but like the idea of the low volume and low reps, makes sense if your unassisted, but still still a big fan of the BGB routine by built so it steals some of her ideas on mixing rep ranges too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 18, 2011)

I like it.  looks like something I'd actually do.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 18, 2011)

No deadlifts? I like it other than that.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 18, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> No deadlifts? I like it other than that.


 

Yeah there will be deadlifts where the RDL's are, but enjoying doing my RDL's at the minute, no harm in having a break from regular deads not like im competeing or anything.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 20, 2011)

*Start of the new program*

*Bench press*
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
6 x 176lbs
5 x 176lbs

*Incline db flyes*
10 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
10 x 33lbs each side

*Dips*
10 x BW + 33lbs
10 x BW + 33lbs

*BB curls*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 66lbs (30kg) with controlled negatives

*Cable standing crunches*
3 x 15 x 33lbs
12% incline on treadmil at 3.2mph for 15 mins


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

Good workout I like the negatives!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2011)

YES to the negs! Great workout dude! Did you go with the program you posted in my journal?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

I love negatives..... really need to incorporate them more.  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah there will be deadlifts where the RDL's are, but enjoying doing my RDL's at the minute, no harm in having a break from regular deads not like im competeing or anything.


Oh i didn't see those cause you abbreviated it, those are good too.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> YES to the negs! Great workout dude! Did you go with the program you posted in my journal?


 
Yeah negatives hurt haha so using it on the last set only so far. Yep going with the program i showed you and seeing where that takes me. Although think ive reduced the volume from the one i showed you!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> I love negatives..... really need to incorporate them more. Thanks for reminding me!


 
No problem JD


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Good workout I like the negatives!


 
Thanks buddy


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

So how did ya like the first workout on the new program.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So how did ya like the first workout on the new program.



I quite like what ive come up with, the volume feels just right, but we will see


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2011)

In other news Helen had her Op today which went well according to the dr. Has the stitches out in a week, then they try switching it on in a few weeks and hopefully it works and she can hear again because there is no guarantees, but dr said it usually works.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 21, 2011)

Congrats, bet these are going to feel like a really long few weeks. But sound like the dr is very optomistic.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Funny I was just thinking about you and Helen today, because I knew the surgery was soon.  Sounds like it went well.  I have my fingers crossed for both of you!  I'm betting it works.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 24, 2011)

*RDL's with a double overhand grip*
6 x 85kg
6 x 90kg
5 x 95kg (209lbs)

*Chin ups*
10 x BW
10 x BW
8 x BW (neutral grip on this one, others were underhand grip)

*Good Mornings*
10 x 35kg
10 x 35kg (77lbs)

*DB bent over rows*
6 x 32.5kg (each side)
6 x 32.5kg
6 x 32.5kg (72lbs)

*Tricep rope pull downs*
10 x 20kg
10 x 20kg
10 x 20kg (44lbs)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Arrr yes turning 30 and the inevitable *socks and slippers for christmas presents*



Combine the two! 









davegmb said:


> *Chin ups*
> 10 x BW
> 10 x BW
> 8 x BW (neutral grip on this one, others were underhand grip)



Jealousy. *I STILL HAZ IT!!!1!*


----------



## Phineas (Mar 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *RDL's with a double overhand grip*
> 6 x 85kg
> 6 x 90kg
> 5 x 95kg (209lbs)
> ...



Great workout.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2011)

*ENGLAND 2 WALES 0 UNLUCKY GAZ HAHA THATS THE FOOTBALL AND THE RUGBY WEVE DONE YOU IN THIS YEAR*

*Military press*
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)

*Lateral raises*
10 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
10 x 28lbs

*Squats*
10 x 110lbs 
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs

*Incline leg press*
6 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 440lbs
6 x 440lbs

*Seated calf raises*
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs
12 x 77lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great workout.  

Looks like you did marthon o squats like JD


----------



## Phineas (Mar 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *ENGLAND 2 WALES 0 UNLUCKY GAZ HAHA THATS THE FOOTBALL AND THE RUGBY WEVE DONE YOU IN THIS YEAR*
> 
> *Military press*
> 8 x 88lbs (40kg)
> ...



Damn, Dave, your military press is getting really strong. It's fucking hard pressing weight overhead without the crutch of a seat you can rest in. Standing and pressing strictly makes a man out of you.

Lateral raises before squats!!?!? I disapprove of this!!  

Just joshin ya. Nice workout!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Great workout.
> 
> Looks like you did marthon o squats like JD


 
Thanks O, ws going to do face pulls instead of lateral raises but couldnt get on the machine


----------



## davegmb (Mar 27, 2011)

Phineas said:


> Damn, Dave, your military press is getting really strong. It's fucking hard pressing weight overhead without the crutch of a seat you can rest in. Standing and pressing strictly makes a man out of you.
> 
> Lateral raises before squats!!?!? I disapprove of this!!
> 
> Just joshin ya. Nice workout!


 
Haha not heard that phrase 'joshin' for a long time

To be honest military press is an exercise ive really struggled to make gains on, its so hard to up the weight on this exercise


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Mils looking good Dave


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

*CHEST STUFF AND A TOUCH OF BI'S*

*BB bench*
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 182lbs (82.5kg)
6 x 176lbs

*DB flyes*
12 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
10 x 39lbs (17.5kg)

*Dips*
10 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
10 x BW + 33lbs

*BB curls*
18 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs

*Standing cable crunches*
3 x 15 x 44lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Great workout 

I could never BB curl, I always ended up with pain my wrists or forearms.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Great workout
> 
> I could never BB curl, I always ended up with pain my wrists or forearms.


 
Thanks, yeah i know what you mean thats why i keep it relatively light


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

Any news on Helen's op?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Any news on Helen's op?


 

Hi JD, this very morning we are going to *Bodelwyddan* *Hospital* in Wales (Gaz's country) its about an hour away and specialises in these cochlea implants. She is having her stitches out poor thing, she will scream the hospital down she hates pain and they are also checking the implant is still in place and responding. Still dont turn it on until another 2 and half weeks now.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 29, 2011)

Best of luck, hopefully it won't be as bad as it sounds.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Best of luck, hopefully it won't be as bad as it sounds.


 
Went well, they did the first checks on the implant and its responding well and they are confident it will work for her.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad everything went well with that.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Glad everything went well with that.


 
thanks bud


----------



## davegmb (Mar 31, 2011)

For the boys!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 31, 2011)

*Back, Hamstrings and Tri's*

*RDL's*
6 x 198lbs (90kg)
6 x 198lbs
6 x 198lbs

*Chin ups*
10 x BW underhand grip
8 x BW neutral grip
8 x BW neutral grip

*DB rows *my grip and forearms were sore from the previous two 
6 x 72lbs (32.5kg) each side
6 x 72lbs
6 x 72lbs

*Good Mornings*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 83lbs (37.5kg)

*Overhead rope extensions*
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
12 x 33lbs (15kg)

20 minutes on treddle treadmill machine


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

pull ups kill my grip too. Good lookin work out.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 31, 2011)

great workout, how are you liking this new setup?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2011)

Shut up about sports!!!! Bloody English! 

You're lucky you posted that girl or i'd have..i'd....boobies...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice selection.  Exercises and girl


----------



## davegmb (Apr 1, 2011)

To ihateschool, yeah my grip is rubbish going to have to throw in the odd exercise here and there to strengthen it

To O, i think this set up is working well for me giving my body extra time to recover and alot less volume then im used to, but we will see its early days.

JD, yeah she's a hottie from Australia called Emily Scott

And last but not least Gaz, Poor Gaz, it must be tough being welsh at the minute, O well at least youve produced the beauty that is Kathryn Jenkins she really is my favourite.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gazhole said:


>


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2011)

That girl looks confused


----------



## davegmb (Apr 4, 2011)

*Bit gutted today, couldnt get in the squat rack and gave up waiting in the end, so did unilateral leg press instead!*

*Military press*
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 105lbs (47.5kg)* PR* i think for that many reps
6 x 99lbs

*Lateral raises*
11 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
10 x 28lbs

*Incline leg press*
6 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 529lbs (240kg) 
6 x 529lbs *PR* never did that weight for two sets before

*Unilateral incline leg press*
8 x 110lbs (50kg) 8 reps each leg
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

*Standing calf raises*
12 x 198lbs (90kg)
10 x 215lbs (97.5kg)
10 x 215lbs

40 reps of weighted crunches with 22lbs on a decline bench

10 minutes on bike to cool down


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice PR I suck at leg press I can't do much weight at all, but I do heavy squats first every time lol.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 4, 2011)

Great workout and congrats on the PR.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> That girl looks confused



Nope....She looks like a Blonde.

Hey Dave, what's with all of this "making progress" stuff while I've been away? Will you people never let me catch up?

Looks good, man!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, i was more happy with my military press increase, its a bitch haha


----------



## davegmb (Apr 6, 2011)

*TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!*







*^^^^^ BEFORE YOU ASK, DO I NEED A REASON?!*

*BB bench*
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
4 x 187lbs (85kg)
4 x 182lbs (82.5kg) had one more rep in me but no spotter so didnt chance it

*Incline DB flyes *
10 x 39lbs (17.5kg) each hand
10 x 39lbs

*Dips*
10 x BW + 39lbs (17.5kg)
7 x BW + 39lbs should have rested longer before doing the set

*BB curls* hurt wrist slightly this!!!!!!
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs with last rep a controlled negative
8 x 77lbs with last rep controlled negative

*Crunches*
3 sets of 20 reps

15 minute cycle


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not at all. 

Shoulda asked her for a spot. 

Solid workout. So are you all healed up from being sick?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

Not havin a spotter sucks. I always make some random guy walking by do it.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 6, 2011)

No spotter does suck and dont like bothering people

Yes O, im feeling back to normal now


----------



## x~factor (Apr 6, 2011)

How much do you weigh, Dave?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> How much do you weigh, Dave?


 

Im just under 180lbs, so plenty of room to get bigger


----------



## Phineas (Apr 8, 2011)

I hate asking randoms for a spot on bench. I usually spend a few minutes scanning the room to see what everyone's doing. Judging by how they're workouts are I can get a basic idea of if they're idiots. If there's someone squatting or doing cleans or rows I'll usually go for them. But sometimes I have to get the guy leaning forward on the pec dec.

I very clearly explain to them that I don't want any help in the lift, I want to do it myself, and that their only part is if I hit failure I'll lower the bar to my chest and ask them to help me rack it. So, basically don't even touch the bar unless I ask you.

I get two reps in without even struggling and they're all over the bar saying "come on! come on bro! all you!" and I yell "DONT HELP". 

Then there are the guys who listen and don't help, but then when I hit failure and need them to just help me rack it they only slightly assist me so I'm doing 90% of the work racking it, when really my set is done, and that's energy going to waste. Fucking morons, the set is done, just help me rack it. I'm not doing god damn juiced up bodybuilder controlled positives or whatever they call that shit. 

Fucking idiots.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Im just under 180lbs, so plenty of room to get bigger



*Just under 180 lbs.? * You make me sick, thin man.



Nice workout...lookin' good.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 8, 2011)

Phines haha you nailed it, cant add anymore to that

DaMayor, yeah im lucky always been quite lean


----------



## davegmb (Apr 9, 2011)

*QUICK FIRE WORKOUT*

*SUMO DEADLIFTS*
5 x 209lbs (95kg)
5 x 231lbs (105kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)

*HAMSTRING CURLS*
15 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

*CHIN UPS*
12 x BW
9 x BW

*CG BENCH*
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
7 x 132lbs

*DB ROWS*
8 x 72lbs (32.5kg) each side
8 x 72lbs
8 x 72lbs

20 minute run


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 9, 2011)

You doing full body workouts now?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Dave!  How are things?


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2011)

Everything is fine thanks JD, helen doesnt find out if it worked until the 20th of April so i will let you know


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You doing full body workouts now?


 

No, it was mainly back and hamstring workout with one isolation exercise for the triceps which was the "very" close grip bench so not much chest involved in it. Stll following my program i set out a couple of pages back.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 11, 2011)

Note to self:

Ive killed my back this week after doing deadlifts, i sacrifice too much technique when i go for heavier lifts which i cant afford to do with by biomechanics.
Therefore going to drop my deadlift down under 200lbs even and build up in weight over time in a painfully slow manner so i keep my form togther better at the heavier weights.
At the end of the day im not a powerlifter and never will be and would like to have a back left in 10 years time.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 11, 2011)

^Good plan.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 11, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> ^Good plan.


 
I think so too


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Note to self:
> 
> Ive killed my back this week after doing deadlifts, i sacrifice too much technique when i go for heavier lifts which i cant afford to do with by biomechanics.
> Therefore going to drop my deadlift down under 200lbs even and build up in weight over time in a painfully slow manner so i keep my form togther better at the heavier weights.
> At the end of the day im not a powerlifter and never will be and would like to have a back left in 10 years time.


 
Sounds like a good idea to me. 

I must be odd, for me I have a harder time keeping strict form at light weights, and the higher the weight the better my form gets.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Sounds like a good idea to me.
> 
> I must be odd, for me I have a harder time keeping strict form at light weights, and the higher the weight the better my form gets.


 
My trouble O is ive got such long lanky legs that my starting back position is not as upright as you would like it to be. My other option ive thought about is starting my deadlift from a few inches off the floor which would in theory shorten my legs and range of motion!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

If you choose the high deadlift option my advice would be to do them off platforms rather than a power rack. The simple reason being that it has more carryover and similarity to a deadlift off the floor.

In a rack pull the bar is already stressed because the weight isn't supported. It's a subtle difference but speaking from experience it actually makes a hell of a lot of difference when you get heavier weights on there. When you put either end of the bar on a raised platform the bar isn't stressed because its essentially the same as it resting on the floor, and when you lift it the bar will flex and bend just like it would from the floor.

Little differences, but i much prefer the carryover from the platform deadlift to the rack pull.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2011)

^^^^Thanks Gaz appreciate it


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2011)

No worries. Smart plan though, back injuries are nothing to fuck around with, lol!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2011)

*BB bench* (no spotter)
6 x 182lbs (82.5kg)
4 x 187lbs (85kg)
4 x 187lbs

*Incline DB flyes*
12 x 39lbs (17.5kg) each side
12 x 39lbs

*Dips*
12 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
12 x BW + 33lbs

*Incline seated curls*
10 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each arm
10 x 28lbs
10 x 28lbs

*Decline weighted sit ups*
3 sets of 20 reps with a 22lbs plate

15 minute cycle


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

Funny/silly video!

"Haters getting weak and were bulking up"






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

*MILITARY PRESS*
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)* PR *a hint of push with the legs!!!!!
6 x 105lbs (47.5kg)

*FACE PULLS* first time ive done these, so felt weird
15 x 44lbs (20kg)
15 x 55lbs (25kg)

*INCLINE LEG PRESS*
8 x 330lbs (150kg) warm up
6 x 529lbs (240kg)
6 x 529lbs
6 x 529lbs *PR *never did that weight for 3 sets before

*SQUATS*
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs 
*My legs were destroyed after this, i know its a girly weight for most of you but after the heavy leg press it really took it out of me*

*CALF RAISES*
15 x 55lbs (25kg) seated calf raises
15 x 55lbs seated calf raises
15 x 220lbs (100kg) leg press calf raises
15 x 220lbs leg press calf raises


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

killer workouts, Congrats on the PR's. 

Facepulls took me a few workouts to not feel weird doing them to.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

awesome video, that was hilarious.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats on the PR, that video was awesome, I would probably eat the protein bar if it didn't have the chocolate and marshmallow in it.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *MILITARY PRESS*
> 6 x 99lbs (45kg)
> 5 x 110lbs (50kg)* PR *a hint of push with the legs!!!!!
> 6 x 105lbs (47.5kg)
> ...



Wow, nice military press!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks guys enjoyed that workout and yeah the video is a bit of fun


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2011)

*DEADS*
8 x 143lbs warm up
6 x 209lbs (95kg)
8 x 209lbs
8 x 209lbs

*PULL UPS*
11 x BW
8 x BW

*GOOD MORNING*
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs

*SEATED CABLE ROW*
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 143lbs

*TRICEP ROPE PULLDOWNS*
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

15 minutes on the treadle machine for cardio


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2011)

I am going to switch the isolation exercises round so that i isolate triceps on my chest day and biceps on back day. I am doing it the alternate way at the minute.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2011)

*No major changes just tinkering*

*Workout A*
BB bench 3 x 6
DB flyes 2 x 8/10
Dips 2 x 8/10
Overhead tricep extensions 3 x 8/10
AB crunches 3 x 

*Workout B*
Deads 3 x 6
Chin ups 2 x 8/10
Rows 3 x 6/8
Good mornings 2 x 8/10
BB curls 3 x 8/10

*Workout C*
Military press 3 x 6
Lateral raises 2 x 8/10
Leg press 3 x 6
Squats 3 x 10
calf raises 4 x 10/15


----------



## x~factor (Apr 17, 2011)

You prefer leg press before squat?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the leg press PR!  Crossing my fingers for Helen on the 20th


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the leg press PR! Crossing my fingers for Helen on the 20th


 
Cheers JD, well remembered i will let you know how we get on


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

x~factor said:


> You prefer leg press before squat?


 

Yeah ive only really recently become happy with my squat technique, so at the minute i dont want to rush into going to heavy with them and sacrificing form. I prefer to use the leg press for the heavy lifting and then use squats to exhaust my legs.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats on the PR. And good luck in a couple days.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2011)

*BB BENCH*
10 x 110lbs warm up
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
5 x 187lbs
5 x 187lbs

*DB FLYES*
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
8 x 44lbs

*DIPS*
10 x BW + 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x BW + 39lbs

*CG BENCH*
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs

*CRUNCHES*
3 sets of lying down feet raised crunches
2 sets of standing cable crunches 

15 mins cardio on treadmill set to 15% incline at 3.2mph

I was happy with the bench press, however, my aim was 6 reps each set but i bottled it to go for the extra rep without a spotter. The dips felt strong too, but by the time i came to do the close grip bench my triceps were ruined and could only manage measley weight.


----------



## caaraa (Apr 19, 2011)

hey im 30 in sept lol thats why i cant deadlift as much lol


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking good, dude!

Dips always fry my triceps too. Shoot for the 6 reps on bench next time


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

caaraa said:


> hey im 30 in sept lol thats why I cant deadlift as much lol



No you can't deadlift as much because you lift like a little girl.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 19, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Looking good, dude!
> 
> Dips always fry my triceps too. Shoot for the 6 reps on bench next time



What he said. And you'll be in the 200's on bench soon if you keep this up.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

Solid work out man, dips are a BITCH after benching.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I went back in your journal....someone's test levels are high.  LOL

Looking forward for tomorrow to see how all goes for Helen.  How exciting.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck!  Anxiously awaiting the news


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

Omerta, yeah i have hit 200lbs before but not for reps so that is my aim and when my protein tub runs out im going to get some creatine too to give me a boost.

ihateschool, it was quite embarrasing leaving the bench with that little weight on it after my CG benches, felt ashamed haha


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> I went back in your journal....someone's test levels are high. LOL
> 
> Looking forward for tomorrow to see how all goes for Helen. How exciting.


 

Is that a polite way of calling me a pervert island girl haha, its a fair comment.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good luck! Anxiously awaiting the news


 

Just got back from the hospital and looks like good news, the nurses were really impressed with what helen could do when they switched the device on. She could do the tests they gave her fairly easy and was hearing 80/90% of the things said without lip reading which is amazing. She says everybody sounds like chipmunks though haha which is apparently not unusual at first as the brain starts to get used to hearing again. 
Helen heard a seagul today for the first time in over 12 months and she could hear the phone ring, her foot steps on the floor. Its great news, early days and will only get better as she gets used to it but really promising.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 20, 2011)

that is awesome, congrats. I can't even imagine how happy she must be.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> that is awesome, congrats. I can't even imagine how happy she must be.


 
Thanks O, yeah she's had a new lease of life


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2011)

*DEADS*
5 x 143lbs warm up
5 x 209lbs (95kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 231lbs (105kg)

*CHINS*
11 x BW (underhand grip)
8 x BW (neutral grip)
8 x BW (underhand grip)

*SEATED ROWS*
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
7 x 143lbs (65kg)

*BB CURLS WITH CONTROLED NEGATIVES*
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

*LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs
17 x 220lbs (100kg)

 15 minutes on the treadmill

Nice workout today, got a few tips off T nation for deadlifting on keeping shoulders level or behind the bar, i didnt know that one. However, because im lifting sumo style at the min was a bit unsure on how close my feet should be to the bar etc so i will have to do some research on that. Im sacraficing weight and sticking with a double overhand technique to improve my grip.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 20, 2011)

That is GREAT news Dave!!!!!! You both need to go celebrate


----------



## x~factor (Apr 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> got a few tips off T nation for deadlifting on keeping shoulders level or behind the bar, i didnt know that one.



Same here.  for T Nation.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

Just a little more tinkering and stealing of ideas from Gaz, no major changes though, although will find Military press after bench tough

*PUSH*
Bench Press 4 x 4/6
Military Press 4 x 4/6
DB flyes 2 x 8/10
Face pulls/lateral raises 2 x 8/10
Dips 3 x 8/10

*LEGS*
Leg press 4 x 4/6
Squats 3 x 10/12
Good Mornings 2 x 10
Hamstring curls 2 x 10
Calve Raises 4 x 10/15

*PULL*
Deadlifts 4 x 4/6
Chinups 3 x 10
BB bent over row 3 x 4/6
Seated rows 2 x 6/8
Barbell Curls 3 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 21, 2011)

*MILITARY PRESS*
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 110lbs nearly broke my back trying to get a 6th rep haha
6 x 99lbs

*LATERAL RAISES*
15 x 22lbs (10kg) each side
14 x 22lbs

*INCLINE LEG PRESS*
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
6 x 529lbs (240kg)
6 x 551lbs (250kg) *PR*
6 x 551lbs

*SQUATS*
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs

*SEATED HAMSTRING CURLS*
Never did this exercise before so felt weird, wanted to do good mornings but lower back a bit sore and lying leg curl machine broken.
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

4 sets of raised leg Ab crunches

15 minutes on the bike for cardio


----------



## davegmb (Apr 25, 2011)

*PUSH
*Bench Press 4 x 4/6
Military Press 4 x 4/6
DB flyes 2 x 8/10
Lateral raises 2 x 8/10
Dips 3 x 8/10
Overhead rope extensions 1 x 10

*LEGS*
Leg extensions 2 x 10
Leg press 4 x 4/6
Squats 3 x 10/12
Good Mornings 2 x 10
Hamstring curls 2 x 10
Calve Raises 4 x 10/15

*PULL*
Deadlifts 4 x 4/6
Chinups 3 x 10
BB bent over row 3 x 4/6
Seated rows 2 x 6/8
Barbell Curls 3 x 10 
Preacher curls 1 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

*DEADS *double overhand grip, no straps, no belt, no clothes!!!! ignore the last one, i wore clothes......or did i?! no i did.....anyway:

6 x 143lbs warm up
6 x 220lbs
5 x 231lbs (105kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)

Deadlifts felt great, used a conventional style, feet close together and grip was strong. In fact i was tempted to try some singles for PR's at the end but i called it a day in the end on the deads. Rippetoe video's is to thank for this.

*CHINS*
10 x BW
10 x BW
8 x BW last rep was messy

Forgot to eat this morning before i went the gym for some reason, so started to get quite tired now, which effected the rows.

*BB BENT OVER ROW*
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

*SEATED ROW*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 127lbs (72.5kg)

*BB CURLS* easy weight, all about form, isolating the muscle and negatives
10 x 55lbs 
10 x 55lbs

*CONCENTRATION CURLS *easy weight, all about form, isolating the muscle and negatives
10 x 22lbs each side


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

Awesome on the deads.  

The Rippetoe video's are awesome. He has a starting strength dvd that goes through all 4 of the main lifts. I like his easy to understand style of explaining things.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks O, yeah i was happy with them, plenty more there.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Awesome on the deads.
> 
> The Rippetoe video's are awesome. He has a starting strength dvd that goes through all 4 of the main lifts. I like his easy to understand style of explaining things.


Are cleans the 4th?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *DEADS *double overhand grip, no straps, no belt, no clothes!!!! ignore the last one, i wore clothes......or did i?! no i did.....anyway:
> 
> 6 x 143lbs warm up
> 6 x 220lbs
> ...


 I love when you just feel strong going into deads or squats. It just makes it seem easier. Try some singles next week and do like one set for reps after you max.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

*PUSH
*Bench Press 4 x 4/6
Military Press 3 x 4/6
DB flyes 2 x 8/10
Lateral raises 2 x 8/10
Dips 3 x 8/10
Overhead rope extensions 1 x 10

*LEGS*
Leg extensions 2 x 10
Leg press 4 x 4/6
Squats 3 x 10/12
Good Mornings 2 x 10
Hamstring curls 2 x 10
Calve Raises 4 x 10/15

*PULL*
Deadlifts 4 x 4/6
Chinups 3 x 10
BB bent over row 2 x 4/6
Seated rows 2 x 6/8
Barbell Curls 3 x 10 
Preacher curls 1 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I love when you just feel strong going into deads or squats. It just makes it seem easier. Try some singles next week and do like one set for reps after you max.


 

Yeah, i wish i got the same feeling during squats too.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Are cleans the 4th?


 
My bad he has 5 on the DVD. 

1. Squat
2. Press
3. Bench
4. Deads
4. Power Clean

Couple cute chic's on the dvd to.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2011)

*BENCH*
6 x 154lbs warm up
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
5 x 187lbs (85kg)
3 x 193lbs (87.5kg) 

*MILITARY PRESS*
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

*DIPS*
12 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
10 x BW + 33lbs
8 x BW + 33lbs

*OVERHEAD ROPE EXTENSIONS*
10 x 33lbs just one controled set to exhaust my triceps after dips, but forgot i then had flyes to do arrrh

*DB FLYES*
7 x 44lbs (20kg) oops too heavy after all the other stuff
10 x 39lbs (17.5kg)

*LATERAL RAISES*
12 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs

Bench was good today, was happy with the military press too even though it was less weight then last week but it was straight after bench which i havnt done before. 

15 mins on the bike


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gonna be in the 200's for reps pretty soon. 

Mil's after bench has to be tough.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Gonna be in the 200's for reps pretty soon.
> 
> Mil's after bench has to be tough.


 
To be honest O, it didnt feel too bad and probably under sold myself, should have gone for 110lbs from the get go as i managed to rep out to 8 for the last set.

But yeah hopefully i will soon be doing reps at 200lbs and my personal goal which most have over here is 100kg (220lbs). Ordered some creatine this week which i havnt tried for a long time so that might get me where i want to be.


----------



## IslandGirl (Apr 28, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Is that a polite way of calling me a pervert island girl haha, its a fair comment.


 
LOL!  Nothing wrong with that though.  I live with someone whose test levels are high.  I'm being a good wife too. 



davegmb said:


> Just got back from the hospital and looks like good news, the nurses were really impressed with what helen could do when they switched the device on. She could do the tests they gave her fairly easy and was hearing 80/90% of the things said without lip reading which is amazing. She says everybody sounds like chipmunks though haha which is apparently not unusual at first as the brain starts to get used to hearing again.
> Helen heard a seagul today for the first time in over 12 months and she could hear the phone ring, her foot steps on the floor. Its great news, early days and will only get better as she gets used to it but really promising.


 
Soooo awesome to hear this!  Brought tears to my eyes!  I think many of us take it for granted, what we are able to do, what we have....and then we have Helen who heard a seagull for thed first time in 12 months. Omg!  I got so choked up!  LOVE IT!!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks IslandGirl, yeah she just keeps going from strength to strength with her new hearing and will make a huge difference to the wedding as she will be able to hear everything said during the speeches and mass.


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

So has she told you to stop complaining, or stop swearing yet?  I can just imagine me being told that.

Awesome that she keeps getting better.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> So has she told you to stop complaining, or stop swearing yet? I can just imagine me being told that.
> 
> Awesome that she keeps getting better.


 

Haha, she heard me fart the other day and went mad lol, i told her it must have been the floor creaking!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 29, 2011)

Your supposed to blame it on the dog.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

*PUSH
*Bench Press 4 x 4/6
Military Press 3 x 4/6
DB flyes 2 x 8/10
Lateral raises 2 x 8/10
Dips 3 x 8/10
Overhead rope extensions 1 x 10

*LEGS*
Leg press 4 x 4/6
Squats 3 x 10/12
Good Mornings 2 x 10
Hamstring curls 2 x 10
Standing calf Raises 3 x 10
Seated calf raises 2 x 15

*PULL*
Deadlifts 4 x 4/6
Chinups 3 x 10
rows 3 x 6/8
Face pulls 2 x 8
Barbell Curls 3 x 10 
Preacher curls 1 x 10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

*LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
12 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 220lbs
8 x 220lbs

*LEG PRESS*
8 x 330lbs warm up
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 551lbs (250kg)
6 x 551lbs
5 x 551lbs

*GOOD MORNINGS*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 99lbs (45kg)

*SQUATS*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs
8 x 143lbs

*HAMSTRING CURLS*
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

*SEATED CALF RAISES*
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs

3 sets raised leg crunches
3 sets of standing cable crunches


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

How deep do you go on leg presses? Like 90 degree angle or knees to chest?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *BENCH*
> 6 x 154lbs warm up
> 6 x 176lbs (80kg)
> 5 x 187lbs (85kg)
> ...



Solid workout. How long do you spend in the gym? Or how long did that take? 

I typically run short on time. Gym closes at 5 p.m. today. I plan on doing legs. Was shot last night. Er, exhausted I mean. Pushed legs to today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Was shot last night. Er, exhausted I mean.


HUGE difference between the two.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Solid workout. How long do you spend in the gym? Or how long did that take?
> 
> I typically run short on time. Gym closes at 5 p.m. today. I plan on doing legs. Was shot last night. Er, exhausted I mean. Pushed legs to today.


 

That one took about 50 mins not including the cardio obviously, first time ive dont chest and shoulders together and went well.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> How deep do you go on leg presses? Like 90 degree angle or knees to chest?


 
I can watch myself in the mirror in our gym on the leg press so know for sure its deeper then 90 degree i make a point of it as i want to bring my hamstrings into it also but its not knees to chest either.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice, I always felt like 90 degrees wasn't very much movement on leg presses.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2011)

I usually wait until my butt starts to comes off the seat.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice, I always felt like 90 degrees wasn't very much movement on leg presses.


 
I gotta agree here, going to 90 degrees i could push up 2300lbs for reps going knees to chest drops that down to the 1000-1400lbs range



x~factor said:


> I usually wait until my butt starts to comes off the seat.


 
I was always taught that allowing your butt to come off the seat places strain on the lower back


----------



## x~factor (Apr 30, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I was always taught that allowing your butt to come off the seat places strain on the lower back



I could see why that is. What I do is push it back up as soon as it starts to come off the seat, not an inch more. I also have a lower incline seat setting than most.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 30, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I could see why that is. What I do is push it back up as soon as it starts to come off the seat, not an inch more. I also have a lower incline seat setting than most.


 
Ahh okay, so there isn't too much stress there.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 30, 2011)

You are making great progress Dave.  Helen's progress is even better   Like O said, blame it on the dog... if you don't have a dog.... get one, lol


----------



## davegmb (Apr 30, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> You are making great progress Dave. Helen's progress is even better  Like O said, blame it on the dog... if you don't have a dog.... get one, lol


 
Thanks JD, noticed the best gains so far in my thighs which im happy about.

Until i get the dog, the creeky floor is just going to have to cut it lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 30, 2011)

read back a ways, its amazing how far medical tech has come now days


----------



## davegmb (May 1, 2011)

PreMier said:


> read back a ways, its amazing how far medical tech has come now days


 

Yeah, thank God for Technology.......if that even makes sense lol


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

*BENCH*
8 x 110lbs warm up
4 x 198lbs (90kg)
4 x 193lbs (87.5kg)
7 x 176lbs (80kg)

*MILITARY PRESS*
4 x 110lbs (50kg) tried for 6 but failed
4 x 105lbs (47.5kg) tried for 6 but failed
6 x 99lbs (45kg)

*DB FLYES*
10 x 39lbs (17.5kg) each side
8 x 39lbs each side

*CABLE LATERAL RAISES*
10 x 22lbs (10kg) each side
10 x 22lbs each side

*DIPS*
8 x BW + 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x BW + 39lbs
4 x BW + 33lbs was going for 8 but failed so dropped the weight and did 4 more BW
4 x BW

*TRICEP PUSHDOWNS*
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs

Bank holiday today due to the royal wedding so gym closed early, which meant i had to fly through my workout. So this meant although i was happy with my bench, i think my military press suffered due to rushing it.


----------



## x~factor (May 2, 2011)

Nice bench, Dave. When are you planning to add weight to your bench? You got 4 reps, are you looking to get a couple of more before moving up in weight?


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *BENCH*
> 8 x 110lbs warm up
> 4 x 198lbs (90kg)
> 4 x 193lbs (87.5kg)
> ...


 
Nice session dave!, why did you go heavy straight away on MP's without a warm up? was it due to the time constraints today?

and where you banging out the dips for chest or tris or just to hit it all?


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Nice bench, Dave. When are you planning to add weight to your bench? You got 4 reps, are you looking to get a couple of more before moving up in weight?


 
Thanks, yeah as soon as i can get a weight to 5/6 solid reps i move up and go heavier. This would be alot easier if i had a spotter because sometimes i feel like a may have another rep in me but worry about failing without a spotter!


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Nice session dave!, why did you go heavy straight away on MP's without a warm up? was it due to the time constraints today?
> 
> and where you banging out the dips for chest or tris or just to hit it all?


 
Yes time constraints and also was hoping the bench session warmed the shoulders up but didnt work that way.

Do dips just for triceps really by staying as upright as possible, obviously dont mind a small carryover to chest too. My chest is a strong point though, not in terms of great strength or anything but ive always had well developed pecs since my teens so tend not to do too much volume on it.


----------



## trapzilla (May 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yes time constraints and also was hoping the bench session warmed the shoulders up but didnt work that way.
> 
> Do dips just for triceps really by staying as upright as possible, obviously dont mind a small carryover to chest too. My chest is a strong point though, not in terms of great strength or anything but ive always had well developed pecs since my teens so tend not to do too much volume on it.


 
I see, It was surprising to see you jump straight in, out of charachter. 

I've got the exact opposite situation, shitty pecs but decent tris. do you use a dumbbell or a belt for the added weight?


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I see, It was surprising to see you jump straight in, out of charachter.
> 
> I've got the exact opposite situation, shitty pecs but decent tris. do you use a dumbbell or a belt for the added weight?


 
Yeah was a bad move, wont be repeated. 

Dumbbell, but want to pick up a belt sometime soon


----------



## x~factor (May 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> My chest is a strong point though, not in terms of great strength or anything but ive always had well developed pecs since my teens so tend not to do too much volume on it.



Be careful. I had the same mindset when I was younger about my chest. I did but 2 exercises for it, that's it. Now its my weakest bodypart.


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Be careful. I had the same mindset when I was younger about my chest. I did but 2 exercises for it, that's it. Now its my weakest bodypart.


 
Okay Xfactor, thanks i will keep it in mind


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah was a bad move, wont be repeated.



thats the point in a push/pull routine.. your first exercise of the workout is designed to warm up your other body parts. if you do a compound movement for the first set, and warm up properly then you dont need to waste time warming up for the other areas. go right to your working sets

if the bench wasnt sufficient, maybe start with an incline bench? i always do a dynamic warmup though


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2011)

I only do a warm up for the first set too. Unless I'm doing cleans and jerks, I always warm up for that because my form is shitty but that's more of practice than a warm up.


----------



## davegmb (May 3, 2011)

Lets pause for a musical interlude!






YouTube Video


----------



## omerta2010 (May 3, 2011)

And now back to you regularly scheduled programming. 

AC/DC is awesome by the way.


----------



## davegmb (May 4, 2011)

*THAT WAS A TOUGH ONE!*

*SQUATS *
10 x 44lbs warm up
5 x 88lbs warm up
5 x 110lbs warm up
6 x 132lbs (60kg) *working set*
6 x 154lbs (70kg) *working set*
6 x 154lbs* working set*
6 x 154lbs *working set*

*ROMANIAN DEADS*
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs 
8 x 154lbs

*LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
15 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs

*LEG PRESS*
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
8 x 441lbs
8 x 441lbs

*SEATED HAMSTRING CURLS*
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 99lbs (45kg)

*SEATED CALF RAISES*
16 x 77lbs (35kg)
16 x 77lbs

So this week started off with squats first. I kept the weight relatively low and concentrated entirely on getting down as deep as possible below parallel, feeling the stretch in my hamstrings and then standing up.
Its so tempting with squats to cheat yourself, raise the weight too fast just because others can lift heavier then you and not hit the depth you should be hitting. 
I worked out from the warm ups though there is a certain part of the squat rack which is at nose level when i squat down to the correct depth so i use that as an indicator so i know where i need to be each rep. I also went shoeless today on the squats for the first time and im going to try it on deads this week too. Tough session but was very satisfied at the end of it.


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

One thing i gotta ask Dave? is it only your last working set you take to failure or, do you just go to near failure?


----------



## davegmb (May 4, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> One thing i gotta ask Dave? is it only your last working set you take to failure or, do you just go to near failure?


 
I would love to go to failure every set, but generally the last couple of sets i go to as near to failure as i possibly dare as i dont have a spotter.


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I would love to go to failure every set, but generally the last couple of sets i go to as near to failure as i possibly dare as i dont have a spotter.


 
 Not haveing a spotter sucks.   My neighbor is fairly reliable, but  sometimes I have to go lighter.
I was doing squats the other day without a spotter,  on my last rep of my last set I closed my eyes for a second, lost my balance,  instead of fighting and possible injuring myself  I bailed the bar and it landed on the supports.   that was a close call.  Just a couple seconds of lost focus and WHAM fugged up


----------



## trapzilla (May 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I would love to go to failure every set, but generally the last couple of sets i go to as near to failure as i possibly dare as i dont have a spotter.


 
Surely the only real issue is on benches? squats you can bail to the pins and militaries you can take it to your lap.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I would love to go to failure every set, but generally the last couple of sets i go to as near to failure as i possibly dare as i dont have a spotter.



Do you have access to a curling cage,  I mean a squat rack?  That would take away the need for a spotter on squats and benches.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you have access to a curling cage,  I mean a squat rack? That would take away the need for a spotter on squats and benches.


 

Haha, no unfortunately the one in our gym you take it off the rack and theres no bars to save you if you fail.


----------



## davegmb (May 6, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Not haveing a spotter sucks. My neighbor is fairly reliable, but sometimes I have to go lighter.
> I was doing squats the other day without a spotter, on my last rep of my last set I closed my eyes for a second, lost my balance, instead of fighting and possible injuring myself I bailed the bar and it landed on the supports. that was a close call. Just a couple seconds of lost focus and WHAM fugged up


 

exactly, the kind of close call that makes me wish i had a spotter


----------



## omerta2010 (May 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha, no unfortunately the one in our gym you take it off the rack and theres no bars to save you if you fail.


 


davegmb said:


> exactly, the kind of close call that makes me wish i had a spotter


 
Ok, looks like it's time for me to stop complaining about our gym only having one squat rack. 

Those close calls are the ones that day make me think about why/what I'm doing. But by the next week it's turned into a challenge.


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

*DEADS*
1 x 242lbs 
Story behind this 1 rep, a young attractive female asked me if i would help move the weight, to which i insisted on moving the weight myself obviously to show off. The first thing to note was i hadnt warmed up so as i lifted the weight a small squeal like noise came out and i shuffled away with the weight. Did i get a thanks?...No, did i hurt my back?....Yes, would i do it again?.....Yeah probably!
Anyway back to the *DEADS*
6 x 99lbs warm up
6 x 143lbs warm up
6 x 231lbs (105kg)
6 x 254lbs (115kg)
6 x 276lbs (125kg) PR for that many reps
6 x 254lbs

All above reps done without straps or a belt and with a double overhand grip, apart from the last 3 at 276lbs i used a mixed grip. This means my grip is improving.

*PULL UPS* neutral grip
10 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

*BB BENT OVER ROW*
8 x 121lbs (55kg)
8 x 121lbs
6 x 121lbs couldnt make 8

*FACE PULLS* still getting used to these still feel weird
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs

*DB HAMMER CURLS*
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
10 x 28lbs each side

*PREACHER CURLS*
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs

3 sets of raised feet crunches
2 sets of standing cable crunches


----------



## x~factor (May 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *FACE PULLS* still getting used to these still feel weird
> 10 x 55lbs (25kg)
> 10 x 55lbs



How are you doing this? Cable or dumbells?


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> How are you doing this? Cable or dumbells?


 

Cable today x factor, thanks for stopping by, but i do intend on trying the DB ones premier expalined in your journal.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2011)

Nice workout congrats on the PR.


----------



## davegmb (May 7, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice workout congrats on the PR.



thanks ihate it flew up


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 7, 2011)

Nice, do you stop at 6 or was that all you could do?


----------



## jagbender (May 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *DEADS*
> 1 x 242lbs
> Story behind this 1 rep, a young attractive female asked me if i would help move the weight, to which i insisted on moving the weight myself obviously to show off. The first thing to note was i hadnt warmed up so as i lifted the weight a small squeal like noise came out and i shuffled away with the weight. Did i get a thanks?...No, did i hurt my back?....Yes, would i do it again?.....Yeah probably!


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice, do you stop at 6 or was that all you could do?


 
I was aiming for 6, i dont like to do more then 6 reps on deads as my technique starts to go. I do each rep like its a single in that i dont bounce it, i rest it on the floor first so its a true *dead*lift.


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

Dave are you bulking/cutting or recomping?
also do you do any sport?


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Dave are you bulking/cutting or recomping?
> also do you do any sport?


 
Always bulking, dont need to cut, played alot of football but packed that in last year.


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

Went for a 3 mile run, which is a bad idea the day after deadlifting, my lower back was pounding


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Always bulking, dont need to cut, played alot of football but packed that in last year.


 
On the same path here-bulking until 300lbs then cutting =) 
ok, i would have suggested high rep deads if you were cutting or in sport


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> On the same path here-bulking until 300lbs then cutting =)
> ok, i would have suggested high rep deads if you were cutting or in sport


 
I find with higher rep deads that i start to lose my technique once the fatigue kicks in


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I find with higher rep deads that i start to lose my technique once the fatigue kicks in


 
do you mean you start to hitch or that your back rounds etc?


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2011)

I would probably start to lose the back tightness


----------



## trapzilla (May 8, 2011)

ahh, ok fair enough then


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

^^^^ can somebody delete him please


----------



## Triple Threat (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I was aiming for 6, i dont like to do more then 6 reps on deads as my technique starts to go. I do each rep like its a single in that i dont bounce it, i rest it on the floor first so its a true *dead*lift.



Same here. I prefer to keep DLs to 5 or less and of course, no bouncing.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Same here. I prefer to keep DLs to 5 or less and of course, no bouncing.


 
Great minds.....and all that


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *DEADS*
> 1 x 242lbs
> Story behind this 1 rep, a young attractive female asked me if i would help move the weight, to which i insisted on moving the weight myself obviously to show off. The first thing to note was i hadnt warmed up so as i lifted the weight a small squeal like noise came out and i shuffled away with the weight. Did i get a thanks?...No, did i hurt my back?....Yes, would i do it again?.....Yeah probably!


 
  Way to go slick. 



davegmb said:


> ^^^^ can somebody delete him please


 
Awe be nice Trapzilla isn't that bad of a guy.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Way to go slick.
> 
> 
> 
> Awe be nice Trapzilla isn't that bad of a guy.


 
Yes thats right O, ive still got it haha

It does look like i meant Trapzilla, but i didnt haha, so thank you to whoever deleted the spammer from my journal.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yes thats right O, ive still got it haha
> 
> It does look like i meant Trapzilla, but i didnt haha, so thank you to whoever deleted the spammer from my journal.


I hate when that happens, I told some troll in open chat to shut the fuck up and all their posts were worthless and they deleted his posts and made me look like an asshole! lol.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

*BB BENCH*
10 x 44lbs warm up
6 x 132lbs warmp up
4 x 198lbs (90kg)
2 x 209lbs (95kg) *PR never tried this weight before and probably means i can get 100kg for 1 rep next week*
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)

*INCLINE DB*
8 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg) each side

*MILITARY PRESS*
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 99lbs
5 x 99lbs

*DB LATERAL*
16 x 17lbs each side
16 x 17lbs each side

*CABLE FLYES*
15 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
15 x 44lbs each side

*CG BENCH*
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
7 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

*TRICEP OVER HEAD ROPE EXTENSIONS*
12 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs

I was happy with the bench press, but think i will have to accept that with this split im going to struggle to see any PR's for the military press doing it after chest execises as my triceps are already fatigued.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I hate when that happens, I told some troll in open chat to shut the fuck up and all their posts were worthless and they deleted his posts and made me look like an asshole! lol.


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *BB BENCH*
> 10 x 44lbs warm up
> 6 x 132lbs warmp up
> 4 x 198lbs (90kg)
> ...


 
Way to go Dave!! nearly at that illustrious(sp) 100kg bench, nice back off sets aswell   You can still hit a relative PR, just base your militaries off what your doing in this split now.



omerta2010 said:


> Way to go slick.
> 
> 
> 
> Awe be nice Trapzilla isn't that bad of a guy.


 
Thanks Omerta, nice to know someone likes me 



davegmb said:


> ^^^^ can somebody delete him please


 
well if that is how its gonna be Dave, Hmph!


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2011)

nice PR


----------



## omerta2010 (May 9, 2011)

Nice PR Dave. You'll get it next week.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

Thanks guys

Trapzilla it was meant for a spammer who was advertising in my journal, good job Omerta pointed out he had been removed or i wouldnt have noticed and you would have got the wrong idea haha


----------



## trapzilla (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Trapzilla it was meant for a spammer who was advertising in my journal, good job Omerta pointed out he had been removed or i wouldnt have noticed and you would have got the wrong idea haha


 
Haha, only yanking your chain Dave


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2011)

Awesome PR Dave! You will hit 100kg next week!


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> BB BENCH*
> 2 x 209lbs (95kg) *PR never tried this weight before and probably means i can get 100kg for 1 rep next week



<-- Jealous.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2011)

Used your great chest workout as motivation today.


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2011)

Thanks O, will take a look in your journal


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

*SQUATS*
10 x 44lbs warm up
6 x 110lbs warm up
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 165lbs (75kg) last rep bit of leg wobble
8 x 154lbs

*CALF RAISES INCLINE LEG PRESS*
16 x 265lbs (120kg)
15 x 265lbs
12 x 265lbs

*INCLINE LEG PRESS*
12 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 331lbs
10 x 331lbs

*RDL *
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 154lbs
10 x 154lbs

*SEATED HAMSTRING CURLS*
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 99lbs (45kg)

*SEATED CALF RAISES*
18 x 77lbs (35kg)
18 x 77lbs

*LEG EXTENSIONS*
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
15 x 88lbs

Well, increased my squats by 5kg this week and fell comfortable with really good depth. Then onto leg press, this week i dropped the weight down and went for high reps with knees to chest (which is deeper then usual for me) and it doesnt half turn it into a completely different exercise i was seriously gassing and felt sick.
The RDL's were for more reps then last week and the two machine exercises were just to finish my legs off.


----------



## x~factor (May 11, 2011)

You added a little volume there, I see.


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

x~factor said:


> You added a little volume there, I see.


 
Yep, still out of the gym within the hour though


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

Thinking of trying to get to the gym 4 days a week now, maybe do a 4 day split, im not sure though:

*Day 1*
Squats 4 x 6-10
Leg press 3 x 10-15
RDL 3 x 10-15
Leg Curls 2 x 10-15 
Leg extensions 2 x 10-15
Standing Calf Raise 3 x 8-10
Seated calf raises 2 x 15-20

*Day 2*

Deads 4 x 6
Chins or lat pull downs 3 x 6-10
BB Rows 3 x 8-10
Seated rows 3 x 8-10
Face pulls 3 x 10-15


*Day 3*

Standing BB Curls 3 x 6-10
Across The Chest Hammer Curl 2 x 6-10
Preacher curls 2 x 10-12
Dips 3 x 6-10
Cable push downs 2 x 8-10
Overhead rope extensions 2 x 10-12


*Day 4*

BB bench 4 x 6-10
Incline bench 3 x 8-10
Flyes 3 x 10-15 
Seated DB Shoulder Press 3 x 6-10
Lateral DB raises 3 x 10-15


----------



## trapzilla (May 11, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thinking of trying to get to the gym 4 days a week now, maybe do a 4 day split, im not sure though:
> 
> *Day 1*
> Squats 4 x 6-10
> ...


 
I like the idea but from my experiences i'd suggest the following (days refer to workouts you suggested);

Day 1
Day 4
Day 2
Day 3

reason being doing back immeditely after legs will affect back strength. doing back before chest will affect pressing due to recoil.
doing chest and shoulders after arms will affect pressing due to tricep involvement.

just my 2 pence


----------



## davegmb (May 11, 2011)

Yeah your right, i didnt think about the order just typed it out so that sounds like the order i should do it in if it decide to go for it.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 11, 2011)

i'm with trapz on the order.


----------



## davegmb (May 12, 2011)

I mess around with things too much, going to stick with my current routine for a month and see what results i get.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

As long as you feel comfortable with the current routine then yes it's best to stick with things for a while.


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2011)

Solid work here, Dave. Do you have a training partner? I prefer to workout alone so I can set my own pace and choose exercises I prefer.

In and out of the gym on my own schedule.

How's the new split?

I'm doing longer cardio on M and T with weights W,Th,F, and Sat. Sundays are off. 

Split is:
Wednes - Chest
Thurs - Back
Fri - Legs
Sat - Arms or Delts

Abs most days. And cardio when I give myself enough time.


----------



## davegmb (May 12, 2011)

Hey Curt, my weakness is messing about with my routines too much, i need to just stick with one for a while, esp as this last one which has only changed slightly over the last couple of months has really got my legs to look fuller.
Currently doing a 3 day split chest,delts,tris/ back and bis/ legs
No training partner because of my strange shifts, but would prefer to have one really although i know what you mean they can be a pain esp when they want to differnet stuff to you.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 12, 2011)

The only reason I ever would want a training partner after lifting alone for so long is so I had a spotter on the heavy lifts. 

I think it's always fun that first few weeks of a new routine and that may be part of why you like changing it up so often. But I think your right with deciding to stick with it for a while. I wouldn't change one for under 6-8 weeks, by then you should really know if you like it and what it's doing to your body.


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2011)

What are you current goals Dave?


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> The only reason I ever would want a training partner after lifting alone for so long is so I had a spotter on the heavy lifts.
> 
> I think it's always fun that first few weeks of a new routine and that may be part of why you like changing it up so often. But I think your right with deciding to stick with it for a while. I wouldn't change one for under 6-8 weeks, by then you should really know if you like it and what it's doing to your body.


 

Trouble with me is im constantly argueing with myself over if i want to train for strength or size


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

fufu said:


> What are you current goals Dave?


 
*Bench 100kg (220lbs) for 4 reps* (currently at 95kg (210lbs) for 2 reps)

*Squat 90kg for 6 reps in the short term long term 100kg for 6 reps*
Nowhere near at the minute, really concentrating on my form and making sure every rep is as deep as possible so playing round in the 80kg and under at the minute. No rush though, rather do it with a true deep squat then a half squat.

*Deadlift 140kg (308lbs) for 1-3 reps without straps or belt *currently at 276lbs for 5 reps, so this is progressing quicker then the rest.

Not really concerned with Military press because i need to look after my right shoulder as had issues wirh it before


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

Friend came with me today who plays rugby, said he would work out with me because he is on a deload week haha cheeky shit. Oh well i would run rings round him on a football pitch so can have it all hey! Just in case your unclear i wasnt on a deload week ha.

*DEADS *all sets double overhand grip apart from last reps of heaviest set was mixed grip, no belt, no chalk, no shoes or anything else you can use
Warm up with bar
10 x 143lbs warm up
6 x 254lbs (115kg)
6 x 276lbs (125kg)
4 x 287lbs (130kg) *PR *
8 x 254lbs

*CHINS/PULLDOWNS*
9 x BW neutral grip pull up
8 x 143lbs (65kg) wide grip pull down
8 x 165lbs (75kg) undehand grip pulldown

*FACEPULLS*
15 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 44lbs

*BB BENT OVER ROW*
8 x 121lbs (55kg)
8 x 121lbs
8 x 121lbs

*BB WIDE GRIP CURLS*
12 x 66lbs (30kg) with negatives
10 x 66lbs with negatives
*BB CLOSE GRIP CURLS*
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs

*LEG PRESS CALF RAISE *how did these get in here haha
15 x 309lbs (140kg)
10 x 309lbs
9 x 309lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (May 13, 2011)

Congrats on the PR.  

Trips me out people lifting without shoes though. Well that and gross's me out to. I have switched from regular to wrestling shoes that have no padding so they are completely flat which did make a great difference.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

Nice deadliftin, you seem to be making progress on those every time.


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the PR.
> 
> Trips me out people lifting without shoes though. Well that and gross's me out to. I have switched from regular to wrestling shoes that have no padding so they are completely flat which did make a great difference.


 

Haha i do keep my socks on and they are clean


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Nice deadliftin, you seem to be making progress on those every time.


 
Thanks bud, yeah these felt great today so should be in the over 300lbs club with you soon hey!


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2011)

Going to add in some Pendlebury rows or dead stop DB rows next week instead of the regular BB bent over rows


----------



## Curt James (May 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey Curt, my weakness is messing about with my routines too much, *i need to just stick with one for a while*, esp as this last one which has only changed slightly over the last couple of months has really got my legs to look fuller.
> Currently doing a 3 day split chest,delts,tris/ back and bis/ legs
> *No training partner because of my strange shifts, but would prefer to have one really *although i know what you mean they can be a pain esp when they want to differnet stuff to you.



I'm guilty of switching things around too often, too.

I do a lot of dumbbell work in part to avoid training partners. Socialize at the gym too much already.


----------



## x~factor (May 13, 2011)

^you got quite a collection of signatures there, eh Curt. 




davegmb said:


> Going to add in some Pendlebury rows or dead stop DB rows next week instead of the regular BB bent over rows



Pendlay Rows?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks bud, yeah these felt great today so should be in the over 300lbs club with you soon hey!


Haha hell yea, I think you should be able to hit at least 300 now go ahead and work up to a single at 300 next week it's a good ego boost.


----------



## Curt James (May 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^you got quite a collection of signatures there, eh Curt.



It's a work in progress. 
HEY, DAVE!


----------



## davegmb (May 14, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^you got quite a collection of signatures there, eh Curt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah yeah i was way off with the spelling thanks for the save haha


----------



## davegmb (May 14, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Haha hell yea, I think you should be able to hit at least 300 now go ahead and work up to a single at 300 next week it's a good ego boost.


 
haha im all about the ego boost


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2011)

Congrats on the DL pr.  You are progressing nicely on those!


----------



## davegmb (May 14, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Congrats on the DL pr. You are progressing nicely on those!


 
Thank you JD


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

*BENCH*
warm up with bar
10 x 132lbs warm up
3 x 198lbs (90kg)
3 x 198lbs
7 x 176lbs (80kg)
7 x 165lbs (75kg)

*DB INCLINE FLYES*
12 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
12 x 33lbs
12 x 33lbs

*MILITARY PRESS*
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 99lbs
8 x 88lbs (40kg)

*LATERAL RAISE FRONT RAISE SUPERSET*
10 x 17lbs to the side then 10 x 17lbs to the front
10 x 17lbs to the side then 10 x 17lbs to the front

*DIPS*
12 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
9 x BW + 33lbs
7 x BW + 33lbs

*TRICEP ROPE PULLDOWNS*
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 33lbs (15kg)

*AB CRUNCHES*
2 sets of decline weighted crunches with 10kg (25 reps and 20 reps)
2 sets of standing cable crunches with 20kg (2 x 15 reps)

Well no PR's today, im not suprised though, i went a party on Saturday night and my hangover lasted all day sunday so wasnt feeling too great today either but i powered through. I enjoyed the superset for shoulders though, i will be keeping them in.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

Im glad this is an american site so I dont have to convert everything to KG for my workout log. You must have gotten fucked up for a 2 day hangover lmao.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

Hangover workout. 

Still great numbers. Bet that superset felt really good.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

I blame this stuff, you ever tried it?


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Hangover workout.
> 
> Still great numbers. Bet that superset felt really good.


 
Cheers O


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

I used to drink that all the time with red bull but I don't drink at all now.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I used to drink that all the time with red bull but I don't drink at all now.


 
Wow your in your early 20's and you dont drink, i can barely remember my early twenties i was out getting drunk that often, must be tough on a night out, fair play to you.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

I never got into Jager, this is my poison of choice:






Brewed one barrel at a time. Nice and smooth sippin whiskey.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Wow your in your early 20's and you dont drink, i can barely remember my early twenties i was out getting drunk that often, must be tough on a night out, fair play to you.


 
I was over the heavy partying by probably 21-22 because I was out of college and had real responsibilities by then.  I sooo miss it some days, until somebody reminds me about the hangovers.


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> I never got into Jager, this is my poison of choice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im a big Jack Daniels fan too O


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

At least you got the workout in Dave! 

And Black Russians are the only thing to drink unless of course your in south africa! double brandy and coke for 20p($ 0.32!) haha, rugby tours!


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> At least you got the workout in Dave!
> 
> And Black Russians are the only thing to drink unless of course your in south africa! double brandy and coke for 20p($ 0.32!) haha, rugby tours!


 
Oh god is that how cheap it is! i wouldnt make it out of the country alive the amount of alcohol id consume at that price. Got a stag do to Magaluf in June haha its gonna hurt!


----------



## trapzilla (May 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Oh god is that how cheap it is! i wouldnt make it out of the country alive the amount of alcohol id consume at that price. Got a stag do to Magaluf in June haha its gonna hurt!


 
Yeah ridiculously cheap and strong stuff! something calle Stroh Rum is a favourite out there, 80% proof! ghastly stuff. 

jesues if you don't post for a while we'll understand why haha!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> At least you got the workout in Dave!
> 
> And Black Russians are the only thing to drink unless of course your in south africa! double brandy and coke for 20p($ 0.32!) haha, rugby tours!


Damn that's cheap. I used to like to buy a fifth of 151 and blend it with ice and strawberry Margaretta mix, it was real cheap and didn't even taste bad. Plus you can make it stupid strong.


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2011)

Didnt realise how fatigued my lower back was from doing military presses yesterday until i started doing squats today and my lower back was gone after the warm up sets, so it turned into a tough session to get through it.

*SQUATS*
Warm up with the bar
110 x 6 warm up
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
4 x 176lbs (80kg) more weight then last week but due to tired lower back form was a bit off
6 x 165lbs (75kg)
8 x 154lbs

*INCLINE LEG PRESS*
15 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs

*INCLINE LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
15 x 287lbs (130kg)
12 x 287lbs
10 x 287lbs

*RDL*
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

*LYING HAMSTRING CURLS*
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs

*LEG EXTENSIONS*
20 x 88lbs (40kg)
15 x 99lbs (45kg)

*SEATED CALF RAISES*
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
11 x 88lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

Nice workout. Feeling better today?


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Nice workout. Feeling better today?


 
Haha yeah two day hangover gone, just wish i would have left this workout for another day so my lower back didnt distract me during the workout.


----------



## trapzilla (May 17, 2011)

if its a fatigue/pump issue some taurine might ease the pain Dave


----------



## x~factor (May 17, 2011)

Nice volume, Dave. I don't know how you guys do that much volume. Me and my 2 other partners are spent by the time we get to our 4th exercise, especially on legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I used to like to buy a fifth of 151 and blend it with ice and strawberry Margaretta mix, it was real cheap and didn't even taste bad. Plus you can make it stupid strong.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Didnt realise how fatigued my lower back was from doing military presses yesterday until i started doing squats today



Have you checked your form/stance when doing overhead presses?  I see people arching their back (leaning way back) when doing these.  That can't be good.


----------



## davegmb (May 17, 2011)

Triple Threat said:


> Have you checked your form/stance when doing overhead presses? I see people arching their back (leaning way back) when doing these. That can't be good.


 
Yeah im usually okay, but the last set of militarys i struggled to get another rep out and failed, felt something in the back too which isnt good.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 17, 2011)

it's ironic as much as I hate my back issues, it forces me into the super strict form. aka on the mil's I can't arch at all. However on bench it means no arching so will never be a big bencher.


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> it's ironic as much as I hate my back issues, it forces me into the super strict form. aka on the mil's I can't arch at all. However on bench it means no arching so will never be a big bencher.


 
My form is usually goo, but soemtimes trying to beat this journal i do stupid things, only draw back to a journal really.


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Nice volume, Dave. I don't know how you guys do that much volume. Me and my 2 other partners are spent by the time we get to our 4th exercise, especially on legs.


 

I wasnt going that heavy really on anything just concetrating on form, depth and high reps for that workout so it wasnt too bad


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> if its a fatigue/pump issue some taurine might ease the pain Dave


 
never had it before because usually leave a day or two in between workouts so no panic yet


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2011)

Should have rest my back as its a bit sore but couldnt help deadlift again today

*DEADS*
Warm up with bar
warm up with 143lbs 
6 x 254lbs (115kg)
6 x 276lbs (125kg)
4 x 287lbs (130kg) rep 5 was a fail
8 x 254lbs

*CHINS/PULLDOWNS*
12 x BW chin ups
8 x 143lbs (65kg) pulldowns
6 x BW neutral grip pull ups

*DB ONE ARM DEAD STOP ROWS*
8 x 66lbs (30kg) 
8 x 66lbs 
8 x 66lbs

*FACEPULLS*
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs

*LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
30 x 110lbs (50kg)
20 x 110lbs
12 x 220lbs (100kg)

*BB CURLS*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

*CROSS BODY HAMMER CURLS*
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
8 x 28lbs 

These felt strange, couldnt get the form down so finished with these:
*CG BB CURLS*
7 x 55lbs (25kg)

Was hoping to set a new PR on deads, but my back wasnt up to it today.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 19, 2011)

It's cool, if you got 287x4 on a good day last week and today you were tired and sore and got the same that indicates a strength increase.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 19, 2011)

CG BB Curls?  to me I could see this doing nothing but killing the wrists. But then again I'm also thinking the 7ft bar. 

Good job on the deads. Next week you'll get that pr.


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2011)

Thanks fella's, haha no Omerta i didnt use the 7ft bar


----------



## trapzilla (May 19, 2011)

I find the shorter preset bars hurt my wrists yet the 7foot bars are sound and cause no discomfort :s very odd. 

Nice to see you using cross body hammer curls Dave, my staple bicep and forearm move, without fail! stick with em the rewards are incredible!


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2011)

Yeah first time i tried them, but felt weird so might will have a double check on youtube for how to properly do them.


----------



## davegmb (May 24, 2011)

Ive had a really sore lower back the past week, hence the next few workouts will be built around avoiding stressing the lower back to give it a break.

*INCLINE BB BENCH*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs
7 x 132lbs
These were slow and controlled, not done Inclines for a long time and clearly lost some strength there.

*DB FLYES*
10 x 33lbs (15kg) either side
12 x 33lbs
14 x 33lbs

*SEATED DB SHOULDER PRESS*
8 x 33lbs either side
8 x 39lbs
6 x 44lbs (20kg)
Not done these for ages so was just taking it easy testing weights out

*HANDS TOGETHER TRICEP PRESS UPS*
10 x BW
10 x BW
9 x BW rep 10 was a fall flat on my face fail 
I really enjoyed these, could really feel the triceps burning as they had already been fatigued

*LATERALS AND FRONT RAISE SUPERSET*
10 x laterals/ 10 x front raises with 11lbs (5kg) each side
12 x laterals/ 12 x front raises with 11lbs
This burnt like hell

*OVERHEAD TRICEP ROPE EXTENSIONS*
15 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
7 x 44lbs

*STANDING CABLE CRUNCHES*
2 sets of 50 reps


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2011)

Do you touch your chest with the bar when you do incline bench?


----------



## davegmb (May 24, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Do you touch your chest with the bar when you do incline bench?


 
Yes i do, but i dont bounce it


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yes i do, but i dont bounce it



A good indicator (for me at least) is when you bring the bar down and feel the shoulder blades crunching inward. It helps eliminate any shoulder issues and will promote good form.


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> A good indicator (for me at least) is when you bring the bar down and feel the shoulder blades crunching inward. It helps eliminate any shoulder issues and will promote good form.


 
does that mean juggernaught that you don't pre-retract your shoulder blades when you bench?


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> does that mean juggernaught that you don't pre-retract your shoulder blades when you bench?



trap, dont take this the wrong way...but I have NO idea what "pre-retract" means. Explain further?


----------



## juggernaut (May 25, 2011)

This is by far, the ONLY way for one to bench. It's exactly what I prescribe to:
So You Think You Can Bench?


----------



## trapzilla (May 25, 2011)

not at all. by pre-retracting i mean what is shown in that video when he pulls his shoulder blades together. Its just the terminology i was brought up with


----------



## DaMayor (May 25, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> not at all. by pre-retracting i mean what is shown in that video when he pulls his shoulder blades together. Its just the terminology i was brought up with



You have to understand...Anything beyond a single syllable throws Juggie off..especially if there's a hyphen involved. He's from Neoow~Joysee, y'know.


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

No RDL's or Good mornings today because im trying to rest the lower back, was going to be no squats but couldnt resist!

*LYING HAMSTRING CURLS*
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs
18 x 55lbs (25kg)

*LEG EXTENSIONS*
15 x 99lbs (45kg)
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs

*STANDING CALF RAISES*
10 x 214lbs (97kg)
10 x 214lbs
12 x 214lbs

*INCLINE LEG PRESS*
10 x 2 plates either side (220lbs)
10 x 3 playes either side (330lbs)
*Drop set* 8 x 4 plates either side (440lbs) straight into 13 x 2 plates either side (220lbs)

*BOX SQUATS*
10 x olympic bar
10 x 110lbs
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 132lbs
Im a box squat virgin, however, i loved them. Dave Tate of eleitefitness said that he only ever does the box squat and only ever regular squats in meets, so if its good enough for him its good enough for me. These are really tough, especially after all that other leg work, but they are definately tougher then regular squats.
I also changed my techinique, slightly wider stance and put my hands further out on the bar to compensate for lack of shoulder flexibility.

*SEATED HAMSTRING CURLS*
15 x 110lbs
8 x 122lbs (55kg)

*SEATED CALF RAISES*
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs

Well it may not look a tough workout to Trapzilla and others but it made me feel sooooo sick.


----------



## x~factor (May 26, 2011)

Do you "rest" at the bottom of your box squat or do you go back up as soon as your butt touches the box?


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Do you "rest" at the bottom of your box squat or do you go back up as soon as your butt touches the box?


 

Good point, i tried both as im new to the exercise and the resting on the box makes it so much tougher i had no idea. We dont have a box in my gym so used 2 x low step up boxes on top of each other with a weight on top to keep it in place. Meant i was squatting from a couple of inches below parallel but i will lower it in time.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 26, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Do you "rest" at the bottom of your box squat or do you go back up as soon as your butt touches the box?



There should be a slight pause at the bottom.  The objective is to start the ascent from a dead stop.




davegmb said:


> Good point, i tried both as im new to the exercise and the resting on the box makes it so much tougher i had no idea. We dont have a box in my gym so used 2 x low step up boxes on top of each other with a weight on top to keep it in place. Meant i was squatting from a couple of inches below parallel but i will lower it in time.



I use the same thing (step up boxes).  It's not the best, but the ability to adjust the height makes up for it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *BOX SQUATS*
> 10 x olympic bar
> 10 x 110lbs
> 10 x 132lbs (60kg)
> ...


Glad you're liking the box squats, they're good shit.


----------



## fufu (May 26, 2011)

You may discover a whole new feel of squatting while using the box.


----------



## trapzilla (May 26, 2011)

box squats are sooo yummy, but pointless if your not pausing IMO. so make sure you pause that shit Dave!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

They are better with a pause, but they at least let you know you're hitting depth without the pause still.


----------



## trapzilla (May 26, 2011)

an issue with bouncing which can occur with not pausing is spinal compression which can play hell with you later


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 26, 2011)

That's true, bouncing is not good.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 26, 2011)

great workouts going in here.


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2011)

Yeah there was no bouncing, just for the two warm up sets i used the box as a marker for depth as soon as i felt it i went back up again. Then on the 3 working sets i would literally sit down on the box and then stand up again.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

Trained with a friend today so did what he wanted to do really. He didnt want to go too heavy on the deads too so just went for reps.

*DEADS *double overhand grip, no straps, no belt
10 x 143lbs 
8 x 231lbs (105kg)
10 x 231lbs
8 x 231lbs
Not heavy today, just went for reps

*CG PULLDOWN*
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
8 x 176lbs (80kg)
12 x 143lbs (65kg)

*T BAR ROWS *i never do these so wasnt sure what weight to use plus my forearms where destroyed from deads, last set was a drop set
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs then straight into 10 x 22lbs forearms where failing me

*FACEPULLS*
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs

*STANDING CABLE AB CRUNCHES*
50 x 33lbs
50 x 33lbs

*PREACHER CURLS DROPSET EXERCISE*
1 set of lots of reps cant remember the weights but destroyed my biceps

*INCLINE LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
30 x 22lbs (100kg)
20 x 220lbs
18 x 220lbs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

Nice double overhand grip I can't pick up shit like that haha.


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

Thanks ihate, just do it to work on my grip strength


----------



## trapzilla (May 29, 2011)

Anyone who can do drop sets on t-bars without being sick gets my respect Dave!


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Anyone who can do drop sets on t-bars without being sick gets my respect Dave!


 
haha, i found these harder then BB rows and i cant figure out why that would be, thought BB rows would be harder.


----------



## trapzilla (May 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> haha, i found these harder then BB rows and i cant figure out why that would be, thought BB rows would be harder.


 
Was it a chest supported or machine one or free weights BB in a corner jobbie?


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Was it a chest supported or machine one or free weights BB in a corner jobbie?


 
Chest supported similar to below


----------



## trapzilla (May 29, 2011)

Ahh ok, i find them harder than BB rows too, i think its the compression of the chest and predetermined angle, i know people who prefer them.

next time you do t-bar get an Olympic bar put it in the corner with a larger dumbbell over the back of it and with a v-bar attachment at the front try it that way, thats how i do them and love them!


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Ahh ok, i find them harder than BB rows too, i think its the compression of the chest and predetermined angle, i know people who prefer them.
> 
> next time you do t-bar get an Olympic bar put it in the corner with a larger dumbbell over the back of it and with a v-bar attachment at the front try it that way, thats how i do them and love them!


 
Ive seen them done, will give it a go


----------



## x~factor (May 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Chest supported similar to below



^I think that's the hardest of them all. I prefer the same one but without the chest support. Like this here:


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 29, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^I think that's the hardest of them all. I prefer the same one but without the chest support. Like this here:


Are they? I need to try the one in the corner then. I was wondering why I was so damn weak on t bar rows lol. I thought the chest supported one was easier idk why I thought that though.


----------



## davegmb (May 31, 2011)

*INCLINE BB BENCH*
8 x 132lbs 
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs
7 x 132lbs
Really good form on these, and a few more reps then last week

*DB SHOULDER PRESS*
8 x 44lbs (20kg) each side
6 x 44lbs
8 x 39lbs
Cant believe how much doing incline press first effects these, still more reps then last week though

*DB FLYES*
12 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 39lbs

*SEATED LATERAL RAISE/FRONT RAISE SUPERSET*
14 x 11lbs laterals straight into 10 x 11lbs front raises
14 x 11lbs laterals straight into 12 x 11lbs front raises
I know these look easier and its a light weight but it burns like hell

*BAR DIPS*
12 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
8 x BW + 33lbs failed rep 9
8 x BW + 33lbs

*TRICEP ROPE PULL DOWNS*
3 sets of 8 reps cant remember the weight but they were done real slow with a focus on the negatives

*STANDING CABLE CRUNCHES*
4 sets, 2 of which were heavy low rep range and 2 sets were high rep lighter weight


----------



## omerta2010 (May 31, 2011)

Great looking workouts in here dave.


----------



## x~factor (May 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> SEATED LATERAL RAISE/FRONT RAISE SUPERSET
> 14 x 11lbs laterals straight into 10 x 11lbs front raises
> 14 x 11lbs laterals straight into 12 x 11lbs front raises
> *I know these look easier and its a light weight but it burns like hell*



I just did this, they do BURN!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Cant believe how much doing incline press first effects these, still more reps then last week though
> 
> [



Had this happen to me last week. It's insane that you drop weight and the nasty burn you get from these two combined. I followed it up with a db bench after the military and it was even worse!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I just did this, they do BURN!!!


 

I really like them though, john meadows off t=nation does something similar


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Had this happen to me last week. It's insane that you drop weight and the nasty burn you get from these two combined. I followed it up with a db bench after the military and it was even worse!


 
Yeah i saw this in your journal jugg, i try and keep my pressing movements down to one for the chest and do flyes as the other movement instead to go easy on the shoulder.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 1, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Had this happen to me last week. It's insane that you drop weight and the nasty burn you get from these two combined. I followed it up with a db bench after the military and it was even worse!


 
Surely that makes you think your sacrificng shoulder development and then your subsequent chest movements?

I know you utilise the shoulders in all pressing movements but i've always found if my delts get sore during chest my chest workout will not improve but be worse.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 1, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Surely that makes you think your sacrificng shoulder development and then your subsequent chest movements?
> 
> I know you utilise the shoulders in all pressing movements but i've always found if my delts get sore during chest my chest workout will not improve but be worse.



Really? I've mentioned to build a good set of shoulders (as well as chest)-albeit I'm sure genes had a role in this, I actually like the way Gaz laid it out in his system.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 2, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Really? I've mentioned to build a good set of shoulders (as well as chest)-albeit I'm sure genes had a role in this, I actually like the way Gaz laid it out in his system.


 
Maybe it does work i'm not knocking it at all. Just suggesting that the two movement patterns (horizontal and vertical pressing) may be more beneficial done seperately.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been saying for ages now that i need to give my lower back a rest and i keep putting it off, however, sticking to my guns so far this week so no squats today but leg press obliteration!!!!!

*LYING HAMSTRING CURLS*
13 x 77lbs (35kg)
4 x 88lbs (40kg) 8 x 77lbs
15 x 66lbs (30kg)

*INCLINE LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
12 x 331lbs
10 x 331lbs
10 x 331lbs

*FEET CLOSE TOGETHER INCLINE LEG PRESS*
This burns the quads like hell, usually do wide feet but this killed the quads, thrown in a brutal drop set for good measure too
12 x 331lbs (150kg)
8 x 441lbs (200kg)
6 x 441lbs
5 x 441lbs 6 x 331lbs 8 x 220lbs

*GOOD MORNINGS*
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 99lbs (45kg)

*ONE LEG INCLINE LEG PRESS*
8 x 110lbs (50kg) 
8 x 110lbs

*WIDE FEET POSITION INCLINE LEG PRESS*
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
12 x 220lbs

*SEATED CALF RAISES*
25 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs


----------



## x~factor (Jun 2, 2011)

Good looking leg press!


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 2, 2011)

That's certainly what i'd call leg press obliteration!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks fellas


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

Dave, why not do front squats and take the pressure off the back? Or even better, emphasize more on deads with a deep squat stance?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dave, why not do front squats and take the pressure off the back? Or even better, emphasize more on deads with a deep squat stance?


 
Jugg im only taking a week off deads and squats, I just like to rest the back every so often. In terms of deads are you refering to the sumo squat? yeah ive tried that and liked it, the front squat is something id like to get to do but just cant get to grips with either style of holding the bar, will have another go it though.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2011)

You might want to try an apparatus called the sting ray for front squats. 
As for the deads, sumo is good, but I'm simply referring to using deeper stance with ass to the grass.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2011)

*RDL*
10 x 121lbs 
10 x 176lbs (80kg)
6 x 198lbs (90kg)
8 x 187lbs (85kg)

*T BAR ROWS*
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs 
8 x 66lbs 8 x 44lbs 10 x 22lbs *dropset*

*PULLDOWNS*
10 x 143lbs (65kg) overhand grip
10 x 143lbs underhand grip
11 x 143lbs underhand grip

*FACEPULLS*
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
25 x 33lbs

*INCLINE CALF RAISES*
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs

*HAMMER CURLS USING HAMMER GRIP BAR*
10 x bar + 44lbs last few reps negatives
10 x bar + 55lbs (25kg) last few reps neagtives

*WIDE GRIP BB CURLS*
10 x 55lbs last few reps negatives 
10 x 55lbs last few reps negatives

*3 sets of decline weighted crunches*


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2011)

*INCLINE BB BENCH*
8 x 132lbs 
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
7 x 154lbs
9 x 132lbs

*SEATED MILITARY SHOULDER PRESS*
8 x bar + 44lbs (20kg)
8 x bar + 44lbs
7 x bar + 44lbs
Did these because there was nothing else free, but quite enjoyed them

*CABLE FLYES*
12 x 55lbs (25kg) either side
12 x 55lbs 
12 x 55lbs

*FRONT AND LATERAL RAISE SUPERSET*
15 x 11lbs front raises / 15 x 11lbs laterals
15 x 11lbs front raises / 15 x 11lbs laterals

*DIPS*
13 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
10 x BW + 39lbs (17.5kg)
9 x BW + 39lbs

*TRICEP ROPE PULL DOWNS*
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 44lbs 
12 x 44lbs

*SEATED CALF RAISES*
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs
12 x 77lbs


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *INCLINE BB BENCH*
> 8 x 132lbs
> 8 x 154lbs (70kg)
> 7 x 154lbs
> ...


 
I only do shoulder presses seated, doesn't hurt my back that way!
Nice workout too!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks bud, yeah ive switched all my shoulder work to seated stuff now because i was hurting my lower back on standing militarys when i got tired and my form got bad. My lower back gets hammered enough through squats, dead and good mornings.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 7, 2011)

Haven't read the journal in a while man, looks like you're still doing well! Might steal that last workout, looks like something I would do.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2011)

Workouts are looking great, looks like your upping your volume.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 8, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I only do shoulder presses seated, doesn't hurt my back that way!
> Nice workout too!



I never had that problem with military presses. I'll always go high as hell during the off season standing and no issues with it.


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 8, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I never had that problem with military presses. I'll always go high as hell during the off season standing and no issues with it.


 
I think its more due to a weakness of core strength as opposed to the movement itself.

I'm not a fan of barbell presses for shoulders that much anyway so its no biggie for me.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2011)

*INCLINE LEG PRESS WIDE FEET PLACEMENT*
20 x 220lbs
15 x 330lbs (150kg)

*SQUATS*
10 x bar
8 x 88lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs 
8 x 132lbs
12 x 132lbs

*INCLINE LEG PRESS CLOSE FEET PLACEMENT*
12 x 330lbs
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
10 x 440lbs

*LYING HAMSTRING CURLS*
18 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
6 x 66lbs 8 x 44lbs 6 x 33lbs *superset*

*INCLINE LEG PRESS CALF RAISES*
20 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs
12 x 220lbs

I know it doesnt look much but this destroyed me, think i need a rest. I will do one more session this week and 2 more workouts next week before the stag doo im going to spain on and then a week off.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 8, 2011)

High reps are exhausting!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 9, 2011)

x~factor said:


> High reps are exhausting!


 
Agreed, i think going over 6 reps on squats takes so mucg out of me it really effects the rest of my workout, so will bear that in mind for future workouts. Plus these box squats are so tough.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 10, 2011)

x~factor said:


> High reps are exhausting!



They're no joke. I did 20 rep jumping squats and the burn in both the legs and and breathing are just sick!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> They're no joke. I did 20 rep jumping squats and the burn in both the legs and and breathing are just sick!


 
Not tried jumping squats yet, they are on the list though


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2011)

*DEADS*
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
5 x 232lbs (105kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)

*CHINS*
5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW
5 x BW

*BB BENT OVER ROWS*
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 121lbs (55kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)

*FACEPULLS*
25 x 33lbs
25 x 33lbs

*BB CURLS*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

*PREACHER CURL MACHINE DROP SET*
1 set of lots of reps

*STANDING CABLE CRUNCHES*
2 sets of 40 reps with 33lbs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 12, 2011)

You doing facepulls to get a pump?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You doing facepulls to get a pump?


 
Not really, just read alot of stuff about doing your rear delts in really high rep ranges is good for bringing them up. However, i do them for lower reps too some weeks.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 12, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *DEADS*
> 5 x 143lbs (65kg)
> 5 x 188lbs (85kg)
> 5 x 232lbs (105kg)
> ...



New 5x5 routine?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2011)

x~factor said:


> New 5x5 routine?


 
No just felt like doing 5x5 that workout


----------



## davegmb (Jun 14, 2011)

Not changing my workout, just i go spain on thursday so squeezing in 2 full body workouts today and tomorrow.

*SQUATS*
10 x 44lbs warm up
10 x 88lbs warm up
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
6 x 166lbs (75kg)
I am loving these now im using a box to make sure i get the correct depth, allows me to focus on on my technique

*INCLINE LEG PRESS*
15 x 330lbs (150kg)
6 x 440lbs (200kg)
5 x 485lbs (420kg)

*DB BENCH *
10 x 60lbs (27.5kg) each side
10 x 60lbs
9 x 60lbs
Not done these for ages so didnt go 100%

*CABLE FLYES*
10 x 66lbs (30kg) each side
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 44lbs

*LATERAL AND FRONT RAISE SUPERSET*
15 x 11lbs laterals / 15 x 11lbs front raises
15 x 11lbs laterals / 15 x 11lbs front raises

*HANDS TOGETHER TRICEP PRESS UPS*
12 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

*AB MACHINE THINGY *never again


----------



## x~factor (Jun 14, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *AB MACHINE THINGY *never again


LOL what happened?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 15, 2011)

x~factor said:


> LOL what happened?


 
Haha just one of those arkward machines that seem to work everything but my abs which it was suposed to target


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha just one of those arkward machines that seem to work everything but my abs which it was suposed to target



Dave, there's so many different moves you can do for abs. Machines are always my last choice. Cable crunch is my primary with sets ranging from 3-4 sets, reps 8-12. 2 days later, a bodyweight move for 4 sets to failure, yet again and on my last day of training, I'll do a heavy oblique exercise for three sets at 12-15 reps. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Dave, there's so many different moves you can do for abs. Machines are always my last choice. Cable crunch is my primary with sets ranging from 3-4 sets, reps 8-12. 2 days later, a bodyweight move for 4 sets to failure, yet again and on my last day of training, I'll do a heavy oblique exercise for three sets at 12-15 reps.
> Just my two cents.


 

Thanks Jugg, yeah my ab training has been a bit all over the place so far.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Fix it. It not only will look better overall, but it supports your back. Ever since I started doing this, my back has never been an issue. 
Also, right after ab work, put in an exercise called supermans. It will do better justice to your back.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2011)

So im going to try "*Westside for skinny bastards*" after a few days away from the gym, still feeling rough from the stag doo in spain so having a break and was due a rest anyway. Im going to set it up like this for now:

*Max effort uper body*
bench press 5 x 5
incline bench 3 x 6-10
bent over bb row 4 x 10-15
face pulls 3 x 12-15
cable crunches

*Lower body*
squats 5 x 5
leg press 4 x 8-15
romanian deads 4 x 6-10
calf raises 5 x 15 -20

*Repitition upper body*
bodyweight dips 3 x max
rope pulldowns 3 x 5-10
chin ups 3 x 8-12
lateral raise/front raise superset 3 x 20
bb curls 3 x 8-10
bodyweight ab work


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 20, 2011)

Awesome, can't wait to see how you do.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks O and Jugg, going to post my first workout now


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2011)

*Bench*
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 188lbs

*Incline bench*
9 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs
7 x 132lbs

*BB bent over row*
15 x 99lbs (45kg)
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

*Facepulls*
15 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs

*Cable crunches*
20 x BW + 33lbs
20 x BW + 44lbs
15 x BW + 44lbs
15 x BW + 44lbs

15 mins cardio

Not been on the creatine for a week and could tell, lost a bit of strength or maybe it was the lonng wknd in spain partying!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey dave!  It's been awhile!  Miss you.  Hope all is going well.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Not been on the creatine for a week and could tell, lost a bit of strength or maybe it was the lonng wknd in spain partying!


Are you using pre-workout supplements?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey IG things are great thanks, when is your next comp?

X, im using NO explode at the min by myprotein.com which i really like, but when the tub runs out i will try juggs new supplement line and see what his products are like.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 22, 2011)

Thinking i may add another exercise in for the hamstrings on leg day too, dont really want to go away from the exact defranco template but just looks a bit light on hamstring work! any views


----------



## x~factor (Jun 22, 2011)

I've upped my volume as well. Nothing crazy though just added one more excercise for legs and another for calves (16 sets to 24 sets).


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thinking i may add another exercise in for the hamstrings on leg day too, dont really want to go away from the exact defranco template but just looks a bit light on hamstring work! any views


Ya I would probably add deadlifts somewhere.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hey IG things are great thanks, when is your next comp?


 
Vegas the last week in July.  5.5 weeks to go.  Not as motivated to do this one since I have to come in softer.  Boo!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 22, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Vegas the last week in July. 5.5 weeks to go. Not as motivated to do this one since I have to come in softer. Boo!


 
Damn your crazy busy, bet you'll kick some serious butt in Vegas. Plus it's a great place to eat after your comp is done.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Vegas the last week in July. 5.5 weeks to go. Not as motivated to do this one since I have to come in softer. Boo!


 
A comp in Vegas sounds amazing, fingers crossed for you


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya I would probably add deadlifts somewhere.


 
Not adding regular deads yet, as with this program you rotate your maximum effort exercise every 3 weeks. So at the minute squats are my maximum effort 5x5 exercise with romanian deads for higher reps. In 3 weeks time i will be using regular deads for my max effort 5x5 leg exercise and doing higher rep squats instead. Clear as mud?!

I get more DOMS in my legs from deads then i do in my back, so thats why they are on a leg day and thats how defranco has them too.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2011)

*Squats*
10 x 44lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)

*Hamstring curls*
15 x 66lbs (30kg)
15 x 66lbs

*Incline leg press*
12 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
*dropset* 5 x 440lbs 5 x 330lbs 7 x 220lbs

*Leg press calf raises*
12 x 220lbs (100kg)
12 x 265lbs (120kg)
12 x 308lbs (140kg)

*RDL*
10 X 121lbs (55kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)

*Seated calf raises*
22 x 55lbs (25kg)
25 x 55lbs

Workout was tough, but was happy with my squats today by my standards they were good.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks good, how long is the program designed to run?


----------



## jagbender (Jun 23, 2011)

How is the new program working out?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2011)

jagbender said:


> How is the new program working out?


 
Jag im only two workouts into it, but like it so far


----------



## davegmb (Jun 23, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Looks good, how long is the program designed to run?


 
O, there is no real length to the program because you recycle your max lift every 3 weeks so you can run it for a long time. I will just see how it goes, plenty of other people seem to have done well with it if the internet is to be believed!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 23, 2011)

So it's basically a 3 week cycle, and you just run with it until your either bored or plateau (sp)

Kinda like 5/3/1 is 4 week cycles.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 25, 2011)

*Dips*
25 x BW
20 x BW
15 x BW

*Tricep rope pull down*
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
7 x 55lbs
10 x 44lbs (20kg)

*Chin ups*
12 x BW
10 x BW
9 x BW

*Shoulder Six ways john meadows style (laterals and front raises)*
10 x 11lbs (5kg)
9 x 11lbs
8 x 11lbs
This is a killer was suposed to do 10 reps each time but just couldnt

*BB curls*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

*Abs*
4 sets of differnet types of crunches superset with planks

15 mins on steep incline treadmill


----------



## jagbender (Jun 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Jag im only two workouts into it, but like it so far


 

I am working on a four day routine now  I go shorter and more intense on a body part still trying to keep up with the cardio too.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 26, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I am working on a four day routine now I go shorter and more intense on a body part still trying to keep up with the cardio too.


 
look forward to seeing the program


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 27, 2011)

hope ya had a good weekend.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> hope ya had a good weekend.


 
I was working, but it was okay thanks for asking


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2011)

Ive added an extra leg day to my Westside for skinny bastards program, its an optional extra day that defranco offers so im going to do it, will be a high reps day as already have a power day for legs:

Split squats 3 x 10-15
Hamstring curls 3 x 15
Good Mornings 3 x 15
Calves 3 sets

About to post todays workout


----------



## davegmb (Jun 27, 2011)

*Bench*
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
4 x 192lbs (87.5kg) Improvement on last week
4 x 188lbs

*Incline bench*
9 X 132lbs (60kg)
7 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

*BB bent over row*
12 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
11 x 148lbs (67.5kg)
12 x 132lbs
This was better then last week too by quite alot

*Facepulls*
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs
12 x 66lbs (30kg)

*Standing cable crunches*
20 x 44lbs (20kg)
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs

cardio on tradmill 15% incline for 15 mins


----------



## x~factor (Jun 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *BB bent over row*
> 12 x 132lbs (60kg)
> 10 x 143lbs (65kg)
> 11 x 148lbs (67.5kg)
> ...



Time to up the weight!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2011)

*Squats*
5 x 44lbs
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 198lbs (90kg)
5 x 177lbs
*198lbs *is probably my heaviest squat to correct depth, rep 1 felt easy too, 2nd rep not so good and the 3rd rep was a miracle that i managed to get it up, form was terrible.

*RDL*
12 x 132lbs
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 154lbs

*Front squats *first time i have done these properly so excuse the baby weights, used a cross grip and was fine apart from when it came time to re-rack the weight it was a bit arkward
10 x 44lbs
10 x 66lbs
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg) This felt great so can start off a bit heavier next week

*Incline leg press*
20 x 220lbs (100kg) because i felt like it

*Incline leg press calf raises*
8 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 374lbs (170kg)
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
*Standing calf raises*
8 x 87kg or there abouts
8 x 92kg or there abouts


----------



## fufu (Jun 28, 2011)

Lots of squatting going on...that's what I like to see.


----------



## jagbender (Jun 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I am working on a four day routine now I go shorter and more intense on a body part still trying to keep up with the cardio too.


 

really don't have a clue yet what I am setting up.  Went to the gym tonight.  total mixed bag tonight.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 30, 2011)

*Upper body repitition day*

*Dips*
26 x BW
20 x BW
15 x BW

*Tricep rope pulldowns*
9 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
9 x 55lbs

*Chin ups*
13 x BW
10 x BW
9 x BW

*DB shoulder press*
15 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
12 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs
Triceps before shoulders in this program means i cant lift hardly anything above my head but i trust in Defranco

*Preacher curls*
10 x EZ bar + 44lbs (20kg)
10 x EZ bar + 44lbs
7 x EZ bar + 44lbs

*Crunches*
100 reps BW

15 mins cardio on treadmill 15% incline


----------



## x~factor (Jun 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Upper body repitition day
> 
> Dips
> 26 x BW
> ...



Yea, the order of exercises are a bit weird. Does the routine call for that exact order to be  effective?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah thats the order he has it in, i dont think he is big on overhead pressing exercises anyway and likes to put lots of front and side laterals in there


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Upper body repitition day*
> 
> *Dips*
> 26 x BW
> ...



Did I mention *i am teh jelus!* _Did I?_


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Curt, im quite happy with the dips at the moment


----------



## davegmb (Jul 2, 2011)

*Hamstring curls*
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
15 x 66lbs
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

*Front squats*
10 x 44lbs (the bar)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs (70kg)* PR*
10 x 110lbs
I know its only my second week doing front squats ever but i was quite happy with 154lbs for 5 reps, definately be able to more next week its just a confidence thing the weight is fine.

*Good mornings*
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs
I had really sore hamstrings from my last leg day still so these were tough even with that weight

*Seated calf raises*
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs
18 x 66lbs (30kg)


----------



## davegmb (Jul 4, 2011)

*Max effort upper body *as per the program ive cycled out flat bb bench this week and using incline bench 

*BB incline bench*
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
7 x 154lbs

*DB flat bench*
8 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg) each side
8 x 66lbs (30kg) each side

*Seated cable row*
15 x 110lbs
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
9 x 143lbs (65kg)
12 x 110lbs

*DB reverse flyes*
15 x 22lbs each side
15 x 22lbs each side
15 x 22lbs each side

*BB russian twists*
2 sets of 15 reps with bar plus 15kg
*Decline weighted sit ups*
2 sets of 20 reps with 22lbs

15 mins cardio, interval sprints on a treadmill


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 4, 2011)

Excellent progress Dave, made good improvements. You liking front squats more than back squats?


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 4, 2011)

I despise cardio.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 4, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I despise cardio.


Cardio was invented by the devil.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah i hate cardio too but going spain in a week so doing a bit of last minute cutting up for the beech body.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Excellent progress Dave, made good improvements. You liking front squats more than back squats?


 

Thanks Traps, yeah i seem to find them an easier movement, mayve because im tall and back squats have always been tough flexibility wise for me


----------



## x~factor (Jul 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah i hate cardio too but going spain in a week so doing a bit of last minute cutting up for the beech body.



Speaking of the beach, me and the family are going in 2 days.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

Have fun bud


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 5, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Cardio was invented by the devil.



lol


----------



## jagbender (Jul 5, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I despise cardio.


 

I bet you got that from "Built" LOL


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2011)

*Maximum effort lower body* - as per program ive cycled out back squats for deads

*Deads*
5 x 77lbs 
5 x 121lbs
5 x 143lbs
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
5 x 232lbs (105kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 276lbs (125kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)
3 x 298lbs (135kg)

*Incline leg press - *close feet position
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
12 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)

*Front squats - *cross arm grip
15 x 44lbs
8 x 110lbs 
8 x 132lbs
3 x 154lbs failed on 4th rep
8 x 110lbs

*Incline leg press calf raises*
12 x 330lbs
12 x 374lbs (170kg)
15 x 220lbs


----------



## x~factor (Jul 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Deads*
> 5 x 77lbs
> 5 x 121lbs
> 5 x 143lbs
> ...


Holy mother load!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha I know I was in the zone


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 6, 2011)

good greif, must have been feeling good. 

Well that or some hot chic was around.

So big plans for spain?


----------



## jagbender (Jul 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Maximum effort lower body* - as per program ive cycled out back squats for deads
> 
> *Deads*
> 5 x 77lbs
> ...


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> good greif, must have been feeling good.
> 
> Well that or some hot chic was around.
> 
> So big plans for spain?


 
Haha yeah maybe a bit of both

Me and the mrs are going a quiet place in Tenerife an island which belongs to spain, looking forward to it, nice relaxing week.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2011)

jagbender said:


>


 
Thanks Jag


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sounds like a great getaway. 

How is the Mrs doing these days?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2011)

*Repitition upper body day (high rep day)*

*Bench*
10 x 44lbs
20 x 110lbs (50kg)
18 x 110lbs
30 x 88lbs with a few pauses

*Overhead tricep rope extensions*
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

*Lat pull down*
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)

*John Meadows 6 ways shoulder exercise*
10 x 5kg each hand
10 x 5kg
10 x 5kg
in case your not sure what this is:





YouTube Video











*BB curls*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
9 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

*Ab crunches*
3 sets of 25 reps and 40 second plank

cardio 15 mins on 15% incline


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 8, 2011)

those look incredibly interesting.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 8, 2011)

If your on about the shoulder exercise yeah it's a killer


----------



## x~factor (Jul 8, 2011)

^I'm stealing that one for my next shoulder day.

Crazy amount of reps on that bench!


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 8, 2011)

look NAwty that!!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 9, 2011)

*Lower body repitition day - high reps*

Warmed up with the olympic bar doing front squats

*BB reverse lunges*
15 x 88lbs (40kg) left leg/ 15 x 88lbs right leg
15 x 88lbs left leg/ 15 x 88lbs right leg
15 x 88lbs left leg/ 15 x 88lbs right leg
These were exhausting, kept the bar on my back between legs too

*Lying hamstring curls*
15 x 66lbs (30kg)
15 x 66lbs
15 x 55lbs
These were a struggle, hasmtrings still sore from deads the other day

*Good mornings*
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 77lbs
15 x 77lbs
Again light weight just focused on holding the stretch and good depth

*Standing calf raises*
10 x 180lbs (82kg)
10 x 191lbs (87kg)
10 x 202lbs (92kg)
*Seated calf raises*
25 x 55lbs (25kg)
25 x 55lbs


----------



## davegmb (Jul 10, 2011)

Try reverse bb lunges, first time i tried them yesterday and the pump in my quads was massive and my legs feel destroyed today.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 10, 2011)

Felt like some cardio before I go away Tuesday to Spain:

Warmed up with some push press:
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs
3 x 110lbs
1 x 132lbs

Then a circuit of:
21 burpees with a jump and clap above the head
21 box jumps
400m row

I did 3 rounds of this with a friend and nearly died


----------



## davegmb (Jul 11, 2011)

Totally unrelated to the program I'm doing one off workout the day before I go tenerife:

Press ups
25 x BW
25 x BW
20 x BW
20 x 44lbs (bar) to finish

Dips
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

Pull ups
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

BB bent over row
15 x 99lbs
15 x 99lbs
15 x 99lbs

Decline weighted sit ups
20 x BW + 33lbs
20 x BW + 33lbs
20 x BW + 33lbs
Standing cable crunches
20 x 44lbs

15 mins cardio low intensity


----------



## x~factor (Jul 11, 2011)

Have a safe trip, Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi everybody, holiday was great, ate and drank lots, jumped in the pool drunk and forgot my iphone was in my pocket which was upsetting but never mind!
Be back doing westside program again soon.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL nice. Do apples still float?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> holiday was great, ate and drank lots, jumped in the pool drunk


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

x~factor said:


> ^I'm stealing that one for my next shoulder day.


Me too


----------



## jagbender (Jul 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Hi everybody, holiday was great, ate and drank lots, jumped in the pool drunk and forgot my iphone was in my pocket which was upsetting but never mind!
> Be back doing westside program again soon.


 
Crap  I hate when that happens  that is why I insure my phones  

Paid for the insurance more than once!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Dave!  Glad you have a great time on your vacay.  Sucks about your phone.  Eek!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey everone nice to see ive not been forgotten. Listen to this on the phone front, i went into apple and told them exactly what i did (despite how stupid it sounds), the girl at the desk laughed and said sounds like something she would do! I dont have insurance so got my card out expecting to pay, but she said because ive only had it 40 days, apple would give me a one off chance and replace it for free!!!!!!! Couldnt believe it, so i thanked her and left the shop quick in case they changed there mind!

Anyway after 2 weeks off felt as weak as a kitten:

*Bench*
5 x 88lbs
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs
2 x 198lbs
2 x 198lbs (90kg)
3 x 177lbs
3 x 177lbs (80kg)

*Incline DB bench*
10 x 44lbs each side
8 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
8 x 55lbs each side

*BB bent over row*
12 x the bar
12 x 99lbs (45lbs)
10 x 121lbs (55kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs

*Face pulls*
12 x 44lbs
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

*Standing cable crunches*
4 sets of 20 reps with 44lbs

15 mins cardio on treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2011)

awesome, glad you didn't have to pay for the phone. 

You'll have your strength back in no time.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Couldnt believe it, so i thanked her and* left the shop quick in case they changed there mind!*


I would've done the same thing. I probably would have tripped and stepped over people just to get out of there! LOL

Glad to have you back, Dave!


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 25, 2011)

Buy a waterproof/shockproof case. I've had one on every phone for the last three years. Body Glove makes some great cases. Check into it.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to see your back and with a free phone! 

Good deal!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks guys and yeah i will look into the phone cover Jugg


----------



## davegmb (Jul 26, 2011)

*Squats*
5 x bar
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs 
5 x 154lbs
3 x 176lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
2 x 198lbs (90kg)
10 x 132lbs

*Incline leg press*
15 x 220lbs
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)

*Romanian deadlifts*
10 x bar
10 x 110lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)

*Calf raises on leg press *(was tired on these went through the motions)
15 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs


----------



## jagbender (Jul 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Squats*
> 5 x bar
> 5 x 110lbs
> 5 x 132lbs
> ...


 
Nice workout. 

 I hope to do increased reps when I start eating more food.  For now Short and heavy.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 26, 2011)

that's alot of squat.  

So are you back to the program you were doing before you went on vacation?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks fellas, yeah back on the westside program o


----------



## davegmb (Jul 29, 2011)

Was supposed to do my second leg day today but my legs are still that sore from Tuesday that I had to skip it haha, only had 2 weeks off and my legs reacted to the workout like I just started lifting again!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 29, 2011)

that happened to me the first couple weeks when I did legs.


----------



## x~factor (Jul 29, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Was supposed to do my second leg day today but my legs are still that sore from Tuesday that I had to skip it haha, only had 2 weeks off and my legs reacted to the workout like I just started lifting again!



I bet! That was some crazy leg workout coming back from a break!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Doing legs tonight    Might go the the Gym and check out the hot milfs 

Wife and kids are gone for a couple of weeks   I guess the gym is beter than the bar!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah maybe i should have eased my way back in but you know what it's like.

Jag that's one of the pleasures of the gym, fit young women, milfs and even grilfs haha


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

dave!
how's the legs? heh....a little over eager? I HATE that...

Hey jags...how about the gym....and a little bat time? Jeez...I have to think of everything...I should run for emporor of the United States. yeah.....

If it makes you feel better, I'll be walking funny the next few days myself, brotha


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey burner legs a little Better today Thanks

Upper body repetition:
Body weight dips:
X 25
X 20
X 15

Rope pull downs:
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

Lat pull downs:
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

Shoulder 6 ways exercise:
10 x 5kg each hand
10 x 5kg each hand
10 x 5kg each hand

Hammer curls:
8 x 33lbs each side
8 x 33lbs
8 x 33lbs

Ab work


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2011)

nice dips.
you gonna throw some weight on those soon?
...I miss dips. tomorrow is delt/tri day....might trythem again...see how the delts feel


----------



## x~factor (Jul 30, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> nice dips.
> you gonna throw some weight on those soon?



I bet you could add at least a 45-lb plate easily if you could do 25 reps of bw.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks fellas, yeah the program I'm on "westside barbell" requires you to do a light weight/bodyweight high rep day which was that one, that's why I didn't add any weight. Most I've added to dips would be around 44lbs for reps using a db between the legs


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2011)

gotcha- still....nice dips!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 3, 2011)

*Bench*
5 x bar
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs
5 x 154lbs
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
4 x 199lbs (90kg) had a spotter
4 x 210lbs (95kg) had a spotter, must be a PR

*Incline DB bench*
8 x 55lbs (25kg) each hand
6 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

*BB rows*
15 x 99lbs
10 x 121lbs 
10 x 132lbs
10 x 137lbs (62.5kg)

*Facepulls*
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs
10 x 66lbs (30kg)

*Weighted decline ab crunches*
15 x BW + 33lbs
15 x BW + 44lbs
15 x BW + 44lbs

17 minute run on treadmill


----------



## jagbender (Aug 3, 2011)

nice to have a spotter  you can really go for that Bench 

new PR!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2011)

Spotters are nice. Good one will push you thru your mental barrier and make you work harder. lets you grind out those last reps that count the most.

Good job, Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks fella's yeah couldnt believe how much that spotter helped, alot of it is in the mind though.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

*Squats*
5 x bar
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs
3 x 154lbs
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)
2 x 210lbs (95kg) had a spotter, new PR

*Front squats*
8 x 110lbs
6 x 132lbs
8 x 110lbs

*Lying Hamstring curls*
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 77lbs

*Leg press calf raises*
8 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 330lbs
8 x 330lbs


----------



## x~factor (Aug 4, 2011)

Strong bench and squats! I'm jealous!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Strong bench and squats! I'm jealous!


 
Still using a cross grip on the front squats but im quite comfortable with it, my wrists refuse to play ball with the olympic lift grip. Hows that device your using for fronts working out for you?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Still using a cross grip on the front squats but im quite comfortable with it, my wrists refuse to play ball with the olympic lift grip. Hows that device your using for fronts working out for you?



I just used it on my last leg day. The trick is to use it sleeveless so it doesn't slide down.  I'm alternating back squats and front squats.

Are you still 12 stones? 168 lbs? If so, we have the same weight. LOL


----------



## davegmb (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah still 12 stone but going to make an effort to bulk up now summer is nearly gone. Be good to compare lifts then if we weigh similar, congratulations too you have lost some to get there havnt you?


----------



## x~factor (Aug 4, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah still 12 stone but going to make an effort to bulk up now summer is nearly gone. Be good to compare lifts then if we weigh similar, congratulations too *you have lost some to get there havnt you?*



25 lbs in just over a year... lost more muscles than I'd like but you know how it goes.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

Great going that x


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

Just did 3 miles (4.8km) in 25 minutes round the local rugby pitches. A poor effort considering what I used to be able to do when I was playing football every wknd! So here comes my excuses; it was hot errr it was on grass which saps your energy errr I did legs yesterday errrrr who am I kidding lol


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

I am still trying to UN bulk!  you guys are killing me!  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha sorry jag, but I used to play alot of football so had to stay light and quick, only give up playing this year so I'm sure it will catch up with me soon.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

...float like a butterfly, sting like a bee. Float Like A Butterfly, Sting like a bee!
FLOAT LIKE A BUTTERFLY, STING LIKE A BEE!!! RRRAAAAAWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha sorry jag, but I used to play alot of football so had to stay light and quick, only give up playing this year so I'm sure it will catch up with me soon.


 

when you say football you mean "soccer"  as we would say here?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish you wouldn't call it that but yes "soccer" if you must haha, don't think there's much call for 12 stone NFL players are there lol?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 5, 2011)

Burner, I wasn't quite Ali but that was the idea yeah lol


----------



## davegmb (Aug 6, 2011)

Upper body high rep repetition day

Dips
25 x BW
22 x BW
14 x BW

DB shoulder press
15 x 33lbs
15 x 33lbs
12 x 33lbs

Overhead rope extensions
10 x 44 lbs
10 x 44 lbs
8 x 44 lbs

Chin ups
10 x BW
10 x BW
8 x BW

Concentration curls
3 sets of 10 with 22lbs

Side crunches and cable crunches superset x 2 sets


----------



## davegmb (Aug 7, 2011)

Lower body repetition high rep day

Front squats
6 x Bar
8 x 132lbs
6 x 132lbs
12 x 110lbs

RDL
15 x 110lbs
15 x 132lbs
15 x 132lbs

Box jumps
X 20

Seated calf raises
12 x 35 kg
12 x 35 kg
12 x 35 kg


----------



## davegmb (Aug 7, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Aug 10, 2011)

Very close grip bench
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs
5 x 110lbs
3 x 132lbs
3 x 154lbs
3 x 165lbs
3 x 177lbs

Incline db bench
8 x 60lbs
6 x 66lbs
6 x 66lbs

Seated cable row wide grip
15 x 110lbs
15 x 126lbs
15 x 143lbs
15 x 110lbs

Face pulls
12 x 60lbs
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs

Standing cable crunches 3 sets 

1 mile run on treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2011)

Deadlifts
3 x 65kg
3 x 85kg
3 x 105kg
3 x 115kg
3 x 125kg
3 x 135kg
1 x 140kg

Squats
8 x 50kg
8 x 60kg
8 x 70kg

Incline leg press
12 x 100kg
8 x 150kg
6 x 200kg

Standing calf raises
10 x 90kg
10 x 97kg
10 x 105kg


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice solid workout!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2011)

thanks jag


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey dude, how's it going.

You staying away from all the riots and crap over on your side of the world?

Good looking workouts by the way. I'm thinking about doing Gaz's bodybuilding program soon.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm good thanks O nice to hear from you. Riots wise I've been in the thick of it to be honest, calmed down a bit now but earlier in the week was scary stuff!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 15, 2011)

Those riots sounded pretty crazy. Glad your safe.

How's the westside program treating you?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2011)

I love the program o, it's so simple, wish I had started it a long time ago


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2011)

*Close grip bench*
10 x bar
3 x 110lbs
3 x 132lbs
3 x 154lbs
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 170lbs (77.5kg)
2 x 177lbs (80kg)
1 x 188lbs (85kg)

*Incline DB bench*
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg) each side
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
7 x 60lbs

*BB rows*
15 x 121lbs (55kg)
10 x 132lbs
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 132lbs

*Reverse DB flyes*
12 x 22lbs each side
12 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs

*Weighted crunches*
3 sets of 20 reps

Happy with my close grip bench, triceps are getting much stronger


----------



## x~factor (Aug 17, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Close grip bench*
> 10 x bar
> 3 x 110lbs
> 3 x 132lbs
> ...



<--- loves those 3-rep sets!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha yeah I'm all over the 3 reps now


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2011)

weights going up! good day!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah burner I was happy with that workout


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

*Deads*
3 x 143lbs (65kg) double overhand grip, no straps
3 x 187lbs (85kg) double overhand grip, no straps
3 x 232lbs (105kg) double overhand grip, no straps
3 x 276lbs (125kg) double overhand grip, no straps
1 x 319lbs (145kg) *PR *mixed grip, no straps
1 X 341lbs (155kg) *PR *mixed grip, no straps
10 x 210lbs (95kg) double overhand grip, no straps

*Before this my previous best in deads was 308lbs (140kg), so really happy with this. Form obviously wasnt great on the PR but its to be expected i supose!*

*Lying hamstring curls*
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs

*Squats*
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 177lbs (80kg)

*Incline leg press*
6 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)

*Seated calf raises*
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs


----------



## davegmb (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm now at 175 lbs


----------



## x~factor (Aug 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I'm now at 175 lbs


Here comes the PR's!!!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2011)

x~factor said:


> Here comes the PR's!!!


 
I hope so X


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2011)

*Dips*
20 x BW
20 x BW
18 x BW

*Tricep rope pulldown*
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
6 x 66lbs (30kg)

*Latpulldowns*
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
15 x 110lbs underhand grip

*6 ways shoulder movement (laterals and front raises)*
3 sets of 10

*BB curls*
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Didnt feel too great in the gym today, still feeling it from deadlifts the day before


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice dips!
Well, take in some carbs, some protein, get sleep and call your mom.
You'll feel better.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2011)

Haha okay will do


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2011)

*Bench*
10 x bar
3 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
2 x 198lbs (90kg)
2 x 210lbs (95kg)

*Incline DB bench*
6 x 66lbs (30kg) either side
6 x 66lbs
6 x 66lbs

*Seated cable row wide grip*
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 126lbs

*Face pulls*
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs

*Standing cable crunches*
3 sets

Im creeping up to that 100kg (220lbs) mark


----------



## x~factor (Aug 23, 2011)

Impressive bench, bro.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks bud


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 23, 2011)

20 _REPS _for dips?? Holy shit!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks jugg I getting quite good at them


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

nice workout.  Nice reps on the bench!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks jag


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2011)

*Squats*
5 x bar
3 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 198lbs (90kg)
2 x 210lbs (95kg)
1 x 220lbs (100kg) PR .........at last wahoo
12 x 132lbs

*RDL'S*
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 188lbs (85kg)
6 x 210lbs (95kg)
8 x 210lbs

*Incline leg press*
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 485lbs (220kg)

*Standing calf raises*
10 x 198lbs (90kg)
10 x 214lbs (97.5kg)
10 x 232lbs (105kg)


----------



## x~factor (Aug 24, 2011)

Niiiice!!!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 26, 2011)

Dips/ pull ups superset:
20 x dips/10 pull ups
20 x dips/8 pull ups
20 x dips/8 pull ups

Rope pull downs:
8 x 25kg
6 x 30kg (66lbs)
6 x 30kg

Military press:
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Preacher curls:
8 x 30kg (66lbs)
8 x 30kg
8 x 30kg


----------



## jagbender (Aug 26, 2011)

nice workout.  some day i'll do dips and pull ups LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 29, 2011)

jagbender said:


> nice workout. some day i'll do dips and pull ups LOL


 
Me to

well no dips but pullups definately.


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great looking workouts dave


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2011)

Cheers O, good to have you back


----------



## x~factor (Aug 29, 2011)

20 reps of dips is just crazy!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 30, 2011)

Bench
3 x 50kg (110lbs)
3 x 60kg (132lbs)
3 x 70kg (154lbs)
3 x 80kg 
3 x 85kg
3 x 90kg
2 x 95kg (210lbs)
1 x 100kg (220lbs) PR

Incline DB bench
10 x 27.5kg (60lbs) each side
10 x 27.5kg (60lbs)
10 x 27.5kg (60lbs)

BB bent over row
8 x 55kg
8 x 60kg (132lbs)
8 x 65kg
8 x 70kg (154lbs)

Face pulls
12 x 30kg (66lbs)
12 x 30kg
12 x 35kg (77lbs)

Standing cable crunches
3 sets of 10-15 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats on the PR on the bench


----------



## davegmb (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks o


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice bench!  Congrats!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks jag, but my shoulder feels like shit today


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks jag, but my shoulder feels like shit today


 
Mine too  LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 31, 2011)

Tightness or pain? 

That happens to me after PR's on bench to because I think I start to use way to much shoulder when it gets heavy like that. 

So next week I'm going to start Gaz's get bodybuilding program. 

Hope your shoulder feels better tomorrow.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 31, 2011)

Bit of pain o, but I'm pain killed up to the max! Will maybe avoid anymore upper body work for the test of the week and just hit legs. Jugg really rated gaz's program so be interested to see how you find it!


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Dave well done on hitting the 100kg bench man, know all aboout the magic 100. making good progress since i've been absent. well done mate


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks traps, to be honest I'm really pleased with how I've progressed on all my lifts. I put it down to gaining weight and the westside program I'm doing.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2011)

how goes the face pulls?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Jen yeah I'm good at pulling faces now haha. 

In other news I'm nearly 182lbs (13 stone) abs still there too.


----------



## JennyB (Sep 1, 2011)

nice work mate .. how about that tea problem you have


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2011)

I still can't kick that habit jenny, tea's like crack to me haha, I'm English though what can I say!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 2, 2011)

Squats
8 x bar
3 x 110lbs 
3 x 132lbs
3 x 154lbs
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 198lbs (90kg)
2 x 210lbs (95kg) ugly 2nd rep
1 x 220lbs (100kg) felt good 
15 x 132lbs 

Front squats
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 110lbs
6 x 110lbs

Lying hamstring curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 98lbs (45kg)
6 x 98lbs (45kg)
6 x 98lbs (45kg)

Incline leg press calf raises
12 x 150kg
12 x 150kg
12 x 150kg


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

another solid workout Dave


----------



## x~factor (Sep 2, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Squats
> 8 x bar
> 3 x 110lbs
> 3 x 132lbs
> ...



Hells Yeah!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## davegmb (Sep 4, 2011)

Light upper body workout as shoulder still sore:

Close grip bench
15 x 110lbs
12 x 132lbs
12 x 110lbs

Tricep cable pull downs
8 x 66lbs
8 x 77lbs
6 x 88lbs

Lat pulldowns
15 x 99lbs
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs
15 x 99lbs

Shoulder 6 ways exercise with front and lateral raises
10 x light weight each side
10 x 
10 x

Bb curls
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

3 sets of 20 crunches


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2011)

*Close Grip bench*
3 x 50kg
3 x 60kg
3 x 70kg
3 x 75kg
3 x 80kg
3 x 85kg
1 x 90kg (199lbs)

*Flat bench*
Started with a set of DB bench with 66lbs dumbbells my shoulder started to really hurt again so after a set of 8 i switched to light flat bench press
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

*Seated cable rows*
15 x 110lbs
12 x 126lbs
10 x 143lbs
10 x 158lbs (72kg)

*Face pulls*
15 x 88lbs
20 x 88lbs
20 x 88lbs

*Standing cable crunches*
3 sets of 10 going up in weight


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Dave!  Workouts look strong as ever!  Hope everything is going well.  Fall is approaching!  Where did Summer go???


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi IG, yeah this year has gone so fast cant believe we are in september.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2011)

*Deads*
3 x 143lbs (65kg)
3 x 187lbs (85kg)
3 x 232lbs (105kg)
3 x 276lbs (125kg)
1 x 320lbs (145kg)
1 x 341lbs (155kg)

*Front squats*
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 121lbs (55kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)

*Hamstring curls*
Did a set of good mornings and then stopped as it felt arkward on my injured shoulder so did these instead
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)

*Incline leg press*
12 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)

*Seated calf raises*
3 sets of 10 reps using 99lbs (45kg)


----------



## x~factor (Sep 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Deads*
> 3 x 143lbs (65kg)
> 3 x 187lbs (85kg)
> 3 x 232lbs (105kg)
> ...



Damn you! I gotta up my game now.


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Dave how do you do face pulls? I am presuming you are doing them for rear delts yeah?


----------



## jagbender (Sep 9, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Hey Dave how do you do face pulls? I am presuming you are doing them for rear delts yeah?


 




YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah I prefer face pulls to reverse flys because u can feel them in my traps too! Can't see the link jag posted on my phone but I use the rope attachment on the cable machines were you would normally do your tricep pull downs, then lean back and just pull either side if the rope attachment High towards my face, hope this makes sense!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 10, 2011)

Try Hise Shrugs. Even nastier plus the abs get an indirect hit simply by supporting the weight.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 10, 2011)

Good looking leg workout


----------



## jagbender (Sep 10, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Try Hise Shrugs. Even nastier plus the abs get an indirect hit simply by supporting the weight.


 
Interesting exercise  (written on the things to do list )


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 11, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Try Hise Shrugs. Even nastier plus the abs get an indirect hit simply by supporting the weight.


 

Hey Juggernaught, do you do Hise shrugs often? a slightly odd question but do hise shrugs also engage the lats and teres?


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 12, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Hey Juggernaught, do you do Hise shrugs often? a slightly odd question but do hise shrugs also engage the lats and teres?


I do them once weekly.
Yes on both counts of muscle activation. Usually when I do something, it has a connected purpose.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 13, 2011)

*Close Grip Bench*
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)
10 x 132lbs

*Incline bench*
shoulder still playing up so took it easy
8 x 132lbs
6 x 132lbs
7 x 132lbs

*Seated cable row wide grip*
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 158lbs (72kg)

*Face pulls*
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 77lbs (35kg)

*Standing cable crunches*
3 sets of 10-15 reps


----------



## jagbender (Sep 13, 2011)

davegmb said:


> *Close Grip Bench*
> 3 x 132lbs (60kg)
> 3 x 154lbs (70kg)
> 3 x 177lbs (80kg)
> ...


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 13, 2011)

sorry to hear your shoulder is still acting up. Still good lookin workout anyway.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

My body is falling apart, sore shoulder from a incline bench set I lost control of and now my hamstring nearly snapped today!
I also couldn't get 155kg today on deads which I've done twice before, so is it because:
A just one of those days you feel weaker
B I've stopped taking testofen and that's had an impact although I didn't feel any different when I took it
C I did 2 reps of 145kg before going for 155kg which is a rep more then usual
D all of the above

Who knows, who cares......

Deads
3 x 55kg
3 x 65kg
3 x 85kg
3 x 105kg
3 x 125kg (276lbs)
2 x 145kg (319lbs)
0 x 155kg (341lbs) couldn't get it going

Incline leg press
12 x 100kg (220lbs)
10 x 150kg (330lbs)
10 x 200kg (440lbs)

Front squat
8 x bar
8 x 50kg (110lbs)
8 x 55kg (121lbs)
6 x 60kg (132lbs)

RDL
10 x 55kg (121lbs)
10 x 60kg (132lbs)
10 x 65kg (143lbs)

Standing calf raises
10 x 90kg
10 x 97kg
10 x 105kg


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

forgot to add i finished deads with 12 x 105kg to punish myself for not getting the 155kg


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems like everybody is having the yearly body kicking itself's butt. Right when I'm getting back to it. 

You still had great dead numbers. I noticed some days that initial pull on the deads just doesn't go right. I like to blame those days on gravity.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome deads


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah just had nothing left to pull that 155kg O, but sometimes these things happen


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks jag


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2011)

I know it's cheesy, but be so much easier if I could train with you fellas and we could all smash out PR's and motivate each other


----------



## x~factor (Sep 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> forgot to add i finished deads with 12 x 105kg to punish myself for not getting the 155kg



I thought I was the only one that does that.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 16, 2011)

Still looks good man, you've gotten a lot stronger the last 12 months  nice one!

I think an IM meet + greet (and workout) would be an awesome idea.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> I know it's cheesy, but be so much easier if I could train with you fellas and we could all smash out PR's and motivate each other


 
That would be cool! my neighbor who spotts me on occasion does talk some motivation when I left  but is isn;t the same when he cannot lift. 



Gazhole said:


> Still looks good man, you've gotten a lot stronger the last 12 months  nice one!
> 
> I think an IM meet + greet (and workout) would be an awesome idea.


 
Yes that would be fun!  Gaz


----------



## davegmb (Sep 17, 2011)

Dips
15 x BW
15 x BW
15 x BW
Took it easy because of the shoulder

Overhead rope extensions
10 x 44lbs
8 x 55lbs
6 x 55lbs

Chins
10 x BW
10 x BW
8 x BW
15 x pulldowns underhand grip 44lbs to fatigue bi's and back

Lateral raises 
3 sets of 12 reps

DB curls
10 x 12.5kg
10 x 15kg
10 x 15

3 sets of crunches


----------



## davegmb (Sep 19, 2011)

Since I injured my shoulder I've got a bump on the shoulder like the bone is sticking up! It did stick up a bit anyway I presume as it's always been my dodgy shoulder but now it seems a bit worse. The soreness is gradually going, should I be concerned with this protruding bone or just live with it, because surgery alot of the time seems to make things worse?


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 19, 2011)

That doesn't sound good, you should at least get it checked out just so you at least know what's going on. Might not like the answer but at least then you can make an informed decision on what you want to do.


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 19, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> That doesn't sound good, you should at least get it checked out just so you at least know what's going on. Might not like the answer but at least then you can make an informed decision on what you want to do.




^^^^
sucks to see you injured bro hang in there..great log im on for the ride.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

O I hate going the dr's, ive got no faith in them after what happened to Helen when she was Sick, they were terrible.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey bigcruz thanks for stopping by, we all got Injured sometime or other


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

So i went the dr's in the end and guess what i got the usual generic National Health Service answer to my bone sticking out of my shoulder......"Rest, take pain killers and dont lift heavy weights".


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

Took it easy on the bench today, flat bench doesnt seem to bother me but my confidence is a bit shakey after the injury.

Bench
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 198lbs (90kg)
4 x 188lbs (85kg)

Press ups 
X 40
X 40

BB rows
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
20 x 110lbs (50kg)

Face pulls
14 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs

Standing cable crunches
15 x 44lbs
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

how are those face pulls going?  have you hit yourself in the face yet?  that's no fun  LOL  Been there


----------



## davegmb (Sep 20, 2011)

Haha no never managed that one jag, you mist be too strong lol


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 20, 2011)

I always worry about that, like "what if that damn cable came loose" that would hurt like hell.

Well Dave the generic answer at least lets you know it must not be anything really bad (aka JD's shoulder). 

And I agree I don't have faith in them either but sometimes at least a peak inside to at least know it isn't major is worth it. Hell mine had me taking oxycodone for almost 2 years before i threw it away and went back to lifting.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 20, 2011)

jagbender said:


> how are those face pulls going?  *have you hit yourself in the face yet? * that's no fun  LOL  Been there



That's my specialty, jag.






YouTube Video


----------



## davegmb (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh shit Curt that was a close one haha


----------



## davegmb (Sep 21, 2011)

*Squats*
10 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
5 x 199lbs (90kg)

Was just going for volume on the squats rather then PR's

*Incline leg press*
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 440lbs leg felt weird on this so stopped and did high rep light weight one instead
20 x 220lbs (100kg)

*Lying hamstring curls*
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 88lbs

*Box jumps *
x 25

*Seated calf raises*
12 x 40kg
11 x 40kg
10 x 40kg


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 21, 2011)

everybody is doing box jumps 

Looks like a good leg workout, you should be feeling that tomorrow.


----------



## x~factor (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree, it looks like a good solid leg workout, Dave.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Haha no never managed that one jag, you mist be too strong lol


 

Too light of weight and a little to much pull will get you.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That's my specialty, jag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh snap Curt   that could have been painful!


----------



## davegmb (Sep 30, 2011)

Bench
5 x bar
5 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 198lbs (90kg)
16 x 132lbs (60kg)

Dips
10 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

Seated cable rows wide grip
15 x 45kg (99lbs)
15 x 50kg (110lbs)
12 x 57.5kg (126lbs)
12 x 50kg (110lbs)

Face pulls
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs 
12 x 66lbs

Standing cable crunches
25 x 44lbs
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Shoulder didnt feel too bad, i just avoided inclines and didnt go all out on the bench


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 30, 2011)

Glad the shoulder is feeling better. Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 30, 2011)

Still a nice solid workout!  glad to hear your shoulder is doing better


----------



## x~factor (Sep 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Shoulder didnt feel too bad, i just avoided inclines and didnt go all out on the bench



I hear ya with bench and shoulder pain. I forget that I have shoulder pain until I do barbell bench press. I gotta stop being stubborn and just stop barbell bench press all together.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 1, 2011)

Front squats with a cross arm grip not a good idea the day after a back workout!!!

Front squats 
5 x bar
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs(40kg)
5 x 110lbs(50kg)
5 x 132lbs(60kg)
3 x 154lbs(70kg)
3 x 166lbs(75kg) PR
0 x 166lbs

Back squat
10 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

Hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs(35kg)
8 x 88lbs(40kg)
5 x 99lbs(45kg)
6 x 88lbs

Barbell/rope pull downs superset
3 sets of 15 reps on each exercise

Just felt like finishing with arms!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 1, 2011)

Think of doing a bit more of a bodybuilding routine for a few weeks maybe, 3 days a week, anybody any suggestions!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 2, 2011)

Day 1
Pull up variation
Row variation
Rear delts
Bb curls
Hammer curls
Abs

Day 2
Squat/deadlift 2) Squat or Deadlift: 72.5% of your 1RM x 8, 77.5% x 6, 82.5% x 4
Rdl/hamstring curls
front squat/leg press
Step ups/lunges
Calves 

Day 3
Bench1) Bench Press: 72.5% of your 1RM x 8, 77.5% x 6, 82.5% x 4 or more
Db bench / press ups
raises superset with shrugs
Cg bench/dips
Rope pull downs
Abs

All high reps, with lower rep work mixed in every so often. Thinking of this!


----------



## x~factor (Oct 2, 2011)

Push/Pull/Legs?
That's what I've been doing.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 3, 2011)

Start of new bodybuilding phase today, very short rest between sets

400m row to warm up

Pull ups
8 x BW underhand grip
8 x BW neutral grip
8 x BW underhand grip

Seated cable row close grip
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 126lbs

Face pulls superset with shrugs
12 x 55lbs facepull/ 8 x shrugs with 55lbs plates each hand
12 x 55lbs facepull/ 8 x shrugs with 55lbs plates each hand
12 x 66lbs facepull/ 8 x shrugs with 55lbs plates each hand 

CG bench
12 x 66lbs plus bar
10 x 88lbs plus bar
6 x 110lbs plus bar

BB curls
10 x 66lbs (30kg) 
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs

Standing cable crunches
3 sets of progressively heavier weight


----------



## x~factor (Oct 3, 2011)

I thought you were doing CG Bench on Day 3 as part of the Push?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah I know but like the idea of doing bi's and tri's at the same time, so on the push day will do one exercise for bi's too.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 4, 2011)

very interesting.  keep mixing it up!  
Solid #'s    

when you going to post up PICS??


----------



## davegmb (Oct 4, 2011)

You know what jag I was just think this, will try and do a few tonight


----------



## davegmb (Oct 4, 2011)

3 mile jog wahoo exciting I know


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 4, 2011)

ok so who was chasing you?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha I know, not like me to do cardio anymore


----------



## davegmb (Oct 5, 2011)

Todays workout was tough, my legs had nothing in them, dont know if it was down to the run yesterday i did because i havnt run much lately but felt weak.

Squats
8 x bar
8 x bar
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
6 x 171lbs (77.5kg)
6 x 176lbs (80kg)
like i said this was much harder then usual or should be

Incline leg press
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 485lbs (220kg)

Romanian deads
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 187lbs (85kg)
10 x 209lbs (95kg)

Step ups
16 x BW + 66lbs
16 x BW + 66lbs

Seated calf raises
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2011)

Still good numbers for not feeling it.

I'm probably going to add some cardio in as well to help build up some endurance for all these high rep sets. I seem to do fine for the first 5 reps but then the strength fades quick for some reason.


----------



## IslandGirl (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Dave!  How ya doing?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2011)

Doing good Thanks IG, be posting some pics tonight if I can get the hang of this thing


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2011)

Bench 
5 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
working sets
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 170lbs (77.5kg)
6 x 181lbs (82.5kg)

Incline db bench
Tried neutral grip on bench today and felt alot better for my shoulder, kept it light though just in case
15 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
12 x 39lbs (17.5kg) each side
10 x 44lbs (20kg) each side

Laterals and front raises superset
10 x light weight each side
10 x light weight each side
10 x light weight each side
10 x light weight each side

Hammer curls
10 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Tricep rope pulldowns
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Ab work


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2011)

1 mile run at the end of the workout to warm down too, will be gradually increasing volume over the weeks as I get more used to it


----------



## x~factor (Oct 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> doing good thanks ig, be posting some pics tonight if i can get the hang of this thing


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad the shoulder is feeling better.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 8, 2011)

x~factor said:


>


 


Pictures?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 9, 2011)

How do you upload pictures onto your journal, can't work it out, anybody help?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2011)

davegmb said:


> How do you upload pictures onto your journal, can't work it out, anybody help?


easiest way is to post to an online photo site like photobucket or snapfish. once you upload to a website you can cut and paste the link.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 9, 2011)

THis is a screen shot of an uploaded screen shot to show where you get the link to post

Click on the IMG code Copy and Paste to your journal


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the detail Jag


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2011)

Deads
5 x bar
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 210lbs (95kg)
5 x 232lbs (105kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
All these previous sets were really fast with an overhand grip
4 x 298lbs (135kg)
Changed to a mixed grip for the above set and form felt a bit off

Lat pull downs
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)

Seated cable row wide grip
10 x 110lbs 
10 x 126lbs
10 x 143lbs

Dips
10 x BW + 33lbs
8 x BW + 44lbs
8 x BW + 50lbs

Preacher curls
8 x 44lbs + bar
8 x 44lbs + bar
8 x 44lbs + bar

Standing cable crunches
2 sets of 30 reps


----------



## jagbender (Oct 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for the detail Jag


 

YW  I use photobucket  so I am familiar with that one.  Let me know if you need and more assistance


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice workout, the mixed grip just never felt right for me. I still do it every once in a while if I forget my straps but it always feels off.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2011)

See I don't use straps because it's never my grip that goes first, if I can get it moving it's going up.


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Even with straps my forearms have grown, but I've always known my grip is always going to fail before my back. So I just strap in and go for the ride.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 10, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Dips
> 10 x BW + 33lbs
> 8 x BW + 44lbs
> 8 x BW + 50lbs



Dips crazy!!! Good job there, Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 12, 2011)

Hamstrings were still sore from the other day doing deads so I didn't do too much hamstring work:

Front squats
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
3 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
1 x 177lbs (80kg) PR
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 154lbs
3 x 154lbs

Incline leg press high and wide feet
12 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
6 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 485lbs

Single leg leg press low on plate foot
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs


----------



## jagbender (Oct 12, 2011)

Still a solid workout! 

I hear you on the DOMS.  I have been hitting it hard and my shoulders, upper back and legs are sore.   Tomorrow it chest day.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 16, 2011)

From Friday
Still taking it easy on my shoulder
Bench
5 x bar
5 x 110lbs 
5 x 132lbs
8 x 166lbs (75kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)
4 x 188lbs (85kg)
5 x 177lbs

Neutral grip db incline bench
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Lateral raises
12 x 22lbs (10kg)
12 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs
20 x 17lbs (7.5kg)

Bb curl and overhead rope extension superset
10 x bb curls
10 x overhead extensions

10 x bb curls
10 x overhead extensions

10 x bb curls
10 x overhead extensions

Crunches


----------



## x~factor (Oct 16, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Still taking it easy on my shoulder



I ditched barbell bench altogether because of the same reason.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 18, 2011)

Chins
BW x 10 
BW x 10
BW x 10

BB row
8 x 121lbs (55kg)
6 x 132lbs
Seated cable row 
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 126lbs

Facepulls
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs

Close grip press ups
15 x BW
10 x BW
10 x BW

Bb curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Weighted sit ups
3 sets of 20 reps


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice! Hows the shoulder feeling?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 18, 2011)

Not too bad thanks, can still feel its not right but better then it was


----------



## x~factor (Oct 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> BB row
> 8 x 121lbs (55kg)
> 6 x 132lbs



Do you do barbell rows with your back almost parallel to the floor or like Dorian Yates does it?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 18, 2011)

No not like Dorian his a more like a deadlift aren't they


----------



## davegmb (Oct 20, 2011)

My CNS went into melt down after the first two exercises prob because Ive been under the weather and maybe my conditioning is not what it should be

Front squats
5 x bar 
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 154lbs 
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs

High rep deads ( high rep for me)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 220lbs
8 x 220lbs

Then tried a couple of lame sets of leg curls but had to go home as felt ruined


----------



## x~factor (Oct 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> No not like Dorian his a more like a deadlift aren't they



Nope. See 0:30 in.






YouTube Video


----------



## jagbender (Oct 20, 2011)

davegmb said:


> My CNS went into melt down after the first two exercises prob because Ive been under the weather and maybe my conditioning is not what it should be
> 
> Front squats
> 5 x bar
> ...


 
Get some rest man!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 22, 2011)

Calf raises on leg press
3 sets 20 reps with 220lbs 

incline db bench
few warm up sets, shoulder still not great so stuck to a low weight
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Cable flyes
3 sets of 10 

dips
15 x BW
15 x BW

Tricep rope pull downs
3 sets of 8 

db press lateral raises superset
10 x 33lbs db press into 10 x lateral raises light weight
10 x 33lbs db press into 10 x lateral raises light weight
10 x 33lbs db press into 10 x lateral raises light weight

preacher curls
3 sets of high reps, last set drop set

standing cable crunches
3 sets of 20

can you tell i couldnt be bothered typing this workout


----------



## x~factor (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with Jag. Time to rest up and come back strong!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2011)

Deads
5 x 121lbs
3 x 210lbs (95kg)
3 x 232lbs (105kg)
3 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 276lbs (125kg)
3 x 298lbs (135kg)
3 x 298lbs
3 x 298lbs

Pulldowns
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 126lbs 

Wide grip seated cable rows
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 126lbs

Bb curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
Hammer curls
8 x 22lbs (10kg)
8 x 22lbs

Dips
10 x BW + 15kg
10 x BW + 17.5kg
10 x BW + 20kg

Crunches
3 sets of 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks o


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 24, 2011)

How's your back feeling after all that pulling?   Deads look good


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 24, 2011)

Your deads seem to have come up. Mine are getting better to.

How have you been? I've been around but really swamped here at work. Need to post almost 2 weeks worth of workouts.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 25, 2011)

Im good thanks o, yeah I've definatley got stronger over the last year


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 25, 2011)

Your workouts look good Dave.  Don't neglect your chins - they're good for you.


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 25, 2011)

thats a lot of deadlifts! nice work. which reminds me I think i'm doing deads on friday  so excited


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Im good thanks o, yeah I've definatley got stronger over the last year



Definitely, brotha!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Greg I do deads every other week and on the week I don't do deads I do chins instead of pulldowns. Just find them too hard in the same workout as deads, have no energy left for rows


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2011)

Traps thought he didn't do deads? Remember you saying they were overrated back exercise!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 26, 2011)

High volume leg day today, not trying to set any PR's so front squats were last

Hamstring curls lying
2 warm up sets
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 66lbs 
These were done slow really trying to feel it

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 485lbs (200kg)
8 x 485lbs
8 x 485lbs

RDL'S
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
Slow down with a focus on the stretch then fast up

Front squats
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

Seated calf raises
Couple of high rep sets as calves were already sore from deads and running the other day


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Im good thanks o, yeah I've definatley got stronger over the last year


 
Great job.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 26, 2011)

davegmb said:


> High volume leg day today, not trying to set any PR's so front squats were last
> 
> Hamstring curls lying
> 2 warm up sets
> ...


 
Squats last  That's a killa!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 29, 2011)

Db incline bench
2 warm up sets
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 60lbs

Flat bb bench
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 166lbs (75kg)

Db flyes
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 39lbs
8 x 39lbs

Db shoulder press
6 x 44lbs (20kg)
5 x 44lbs
6 x 44lbs

Tricep rope pulldowns
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs 
8 x 55lbs (25kg)

Overhead rope extensions
x 8
x 8
Can't remember the weight

Cable curls
15 x 66lbs (30kg)
15 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 88lbs (40kg)

3 sets of 15 decline weighted sit ups


----------



## x~factor (Oct 29, 2011)

Solid workout! Volume's up a bit, eh?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks x, yeah making a point to up the volume for a few weeks


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

Look good! I think volume is underrated for improving strength, too. It might not happen during the volume phase but you'll definitely feel the benefits when you get back to a pure strength phase.

Deadlifts looking really good too!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks Gaz, yeah getting used to that added volume helps you to not fatigue so quickly


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Squats last That's a killa!


Squats last is British Hardcore! 



davegmb said:


> Db incline bench
> 2 warm up sets
> 8 x 55lbs (25kg)
> 8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
> ...


 
Lovely looking workout Dave!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you traps


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

Chins
10 x BW underhand grip
10 x BW underhand
8 x BW neutral grip

Seated close grip row
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)

Dead stop db rows
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs

Face pulls
20 x 44lbs (20kg)
20 x 55lbs (25kg)
20 x 55lbs

Bb curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Hammer curls
15 x 44lbs (20kg)
15 x 44lbs

Tricep Close grip bench
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 154lbs (70kg)

Standing cable crunches
3 sets of 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome workout, how's the shoulder holding up.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, yeah it feels good but not trying to test it too much. The bone still sticks up a bit, but apparently it's just one of those things


----------



## x~factor (Oct 31, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Dead stop db rows
> 6 x 88lbs (40kg)
> 6 x 88lbs



Another solid workout! How are you liking the dead stop db rows as opposed to a regular db rows?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah I do them every so often so I can handle more weight then usual, really like them


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

Front squats
8 x bar
3 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
2 x 177lbs (80kg)PR only got 1 rep previously
3 x 166lbs

Workout gets a bit disjointed now as joined by two friends who wanted me to teach them to back squat and deadlift...... God help them!
8 x 132lbs back squat

Deads
5 x 110lbs
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
RDL'S
12 x 154lbs
12 x 154lbs
12 x 154lbs

Incline leg press close feet position
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
15 x 330lbs

Hamstring curls lying
3 sets of 8 can't remember weight

Seated calf raises
3 sets of 12 with 88lbs


----------



## x~factor (Nov 2, 2011)

So you have 2 workout partners now?


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 2, 2011)

he gets to make some $$ as a trainer now. Well that or gets to inflict some pain on his friends. 

Guy here at work always asks me for workouts but always chickens out after he reads them.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2011)

Hardly o haha!

X it won't be a permanent thing because my shifts are different to theirs, just an every so often thing!


----------



## trapzilla (Nov 3, 2011)

On dead stop rows. Do you reset your grip in between each rep too?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2011)

I was doing yeah traps


----------



## davegmb (Nov 4, 2011)

Bench
10 x bar
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 166lbs (75kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)
6 x 188lbs (85kg)

Db incline bench
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)

Cable flyes 
15 x 55lbs 
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Lateral and front raises 6 ways exercise using light weight
X 12
X 10 
X 10

Dips
20 x BW
14 x BW

Tricep rope pulldowns
3 sets of 10 light weight

Cable curls
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2011)

dude...look at those dips! NOICE!


----------



## x~factor (Nov 5, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> dude...look at those dips! NOICE!



Its crazy right?!?!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice work man, high rep dips burn the crap out of my triceps. Love them!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks fellas, yeah I've just took to dips really well, wish I could say the same for other exercises


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2011)

keep at it, amigo...it will all fall into place.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

Deads
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 143lbs
3 x 210lbs (95kg)
3 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 298lbs (135kg)
3 x 298lbs
2 x 308lbs (140kg)
10 x 254lbs

Lat pulldowns
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 159lbs (72.5kg)

Seated Cable rows
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg) wide grip
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 126lbs close grip
8 x 126lbs

Bb curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
Ez bar curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

Standing cable crunches heavy
3 sets of 10


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2011)

Forgot to add to the last workout:

Close hand position press ups
X 8
X 8
X 10


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 7, 2011)

...looks to me like you are doing well in all areas...


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks burner


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2011)

Back squats (not done these for a while, could tell)
10 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg) last rep horrible
8 x 177lbs

Incline leg press
12 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs

Good mornings ( not done these for a whole and I felt so inflexible)
8 x bar
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Leg press calf raises
3 sets of 15 with 330lbs


----------



## D-Lats (Nov 9, 2011)

Good lookin journal bro!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks bud


----------



## davegmb (Nov 11, 2011)

Db incline bench
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
7 x 66lbs

Close grip bench
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)

Machine flyes(couldn't get on the cables)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 126lbs

Corner press
10 x 44lbs (20kg) plus bar
10 x 77lbs (35kg) plus bar
10 x 99lbs (45kg) plus bar
10 x 77lbs plus bar

Dips
15 x BW
8 x BW

Overhead rope extensions
3 sets of 8 light weight

Standing cable crunches
3 sets of 10 55lbs

Cable curls
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 126lbs


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2011)

corner press looks great, dave- I usually keep it at the one plate....


----------



## davegmb (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks burner, I really like the exercise just unsure how effective they are for the shoulders!?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 15, 2011)

Chins
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

Rack pulls, knee height
5 x bar
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 243lbs (110kg)
6 x 287lbs (130kg)
6 x 287lbs
6 x 287lbs
6 x 287lbs
Much prefer deads but only do them every other week to save my lower back

Seated cable row 
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg) close grip
10 x 126lbs close grip
8 x 143lbs (65kg) close grip 
10 x 110lbs (50kg) wide grip
8 x 126lbs wide grip

Facepulls
20 x 44lbs (20kg)
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs

Tricep rope pull down
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Preacher curl machine
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs

Standing cable crunches


----------



## jagbender (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice workout,  I will probably be doing deads tomorrow.

My elbow is feeling better FINALLY.  still need to keep it light though 

keep rockin it


----------



## x~factor (Nov 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Much prefer deads but only do them every other week to save my lower back



I hear ya there, brotha!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 16, 2011)

Agree on the Deads, just not sure if I agree on the every other week protocol. 

Maybe I'm just a gluton for punishment.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2011)

....or swap out with Stiff legged Deads...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2011)

It's strange, the way i do deadlifts i find racks hurt my lower back more. I think i'm explosive from the bottom so when i cut that part out its just a grind to the top in rack pulls, haha. 

Workouts looking great, man


----------



## davegmb (Nov 17, 2011)

Funny you should say that Gaz because my back is hurting now, weird I thought it would be less harsh.

I do RDLs on a leg day every week anyway so the deads every other week suits me fine.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 17, 2011)

Front squat
10 x bar
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
4 x 188lbs (85kg) PR for this many reps
5 x 177lbs
5 x 177lbs

RDL
8 x 210lbs (95kg)
8 x 210lbs
8 x 210lbs

Lying leg curls
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Leg extensions
15 x 99lbs (45kg)
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

Leg press calf raises
220lbs (100kg) x 25,20,20,15,15


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great leg workout. You should be feeling that tomorrow.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks o, yeah feeling it already


----------



## davegmb (Nov 18, 2011)

Db bench
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs

Dips
10 x BW
10 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
10 x BW + 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x BW + 44lbs (20kg)
10 x BW + 33lbs

Cable flyes
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 66lbs

Feet raised push ups
X 40, 30, 30

Rope pull downs
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

Overhead rope extensions
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs

Lateral raises
12 x 22lbs (10kg)
12 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs


----------



## x~factor (Nov 18, 2011)

Again, dips crazy!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks x


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2011)

Great Front Squats and Dips, man!


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 20, 2011)

Jesus your dips are great!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks fella's, I've just took to dips really well! Helps not being too heavy and prefer the exercise to bench press.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks  like you are bustin it hard!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm trying jag, I'm trying

5 mile road run today


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 5 mile road run today


 
ok so who was chasing you  or who were you chasing


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2011)

Why did you run? I hate running, but i have to do it


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2011)

Haha I know I don't run much anymore. Just decided to throw in a couple of days conditioning a week as its supposed to help in the gym!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2011)

So decided to concentrate on warming up properly and cooling down/ stretching after workouts. Mainly because I'm getting old (31) and the DOMS through the week are making me feel like an old man!

Deads (higher rep day)
8 x 143lbs (65kg) warm up
8 x 143lbs warm up
6 x 265lbs (120kg)
8 x 265lbs
10 x 265lbs
8 x 254lbs (115kg)

Lat pulldowns superset with straight arm lat push downs
A 10 x 126lbs (57.5kg) pulldowns 
B 10 x straight arm  
A 10 x 126lbs pulldowns 
B 10 x straight arm
A 10 x 126lbs pulldowns
B 10 x straight arm

BB row
6 x 143lbs (65kg)
6 x 143lbs
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 154lbs

Facepulls
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
20 x 44lbs (20kg)

Rope pulldowns
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
6 x 66lbs (30kg)

Bb curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
Preacher curls
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs

3 sets of crunches


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm doing quite alot of volume in my workouts up to Christmas! Then I will take a week or 2 off and start again with reduced volume workouts.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So decided to concentrate on warming up properly and cooling down/ stretching after workouts. Mainly because I'm getting old (31) and the DOMS through the week are making me feel like an old man!



pffffft!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm with X, your not even close to old yet. 

I've been curious about the whole idea of the "active recovery" the day after going heavy to avoid doms and just flush the muscle with blood for repair but haven't bothered to impliment it. Guess I kinda like DOMS to a point.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2011)

OH yeah, and foam rolling helps alot for me when the DOMS does get really bad.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2011)

Active recovery O! So what that be like going for a run on the day after a weights workout? Or another type of cardio


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2011)

I do crossfit 3x a week. I fully believe in active recovery. The crossfit helps recovery from heavy days a lot


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2011)

This from Dave Tate's ebook "Vault" is what I was thinking about: Guess he didn't call it "active recovery"

1.) Recovery Workouts: 
These training sessions may also be known as “feeder” workouts and are designed to aid in the recovery process. For example, if you performed a heavy bench press workout on day one with 400 pounds, then on day two you’d use the same exercise with very light weight for higher repetitions, such as 135 pounds for two sets of 20. The idea is to induce blood into the muscle to speed the recovery process.

I think running and other things like crossfit help to. But kinda like his theory above.  Probably because I hate running, I have however started to really like pushing the prowler. ​
​


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you got a prowler at home or in your gym?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 22, 2011)

With crossfit I don't do much running. It's usually pushups, burpees, air squats, situps etc. I only run because I'm military and it's mandatory


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Have you got a prowler at home or in your gym?


 
Buying one probably would have been cheaper but I found a new gym that I really like. Pretty small but the older trainers are lifters, while the young guys are more into the speed and work with the high school football team. Eventually I want to try the tire flipping as well.  They have an 800lb one that to this day I haven't seen be moved even a couple inches. 



PreMier said:


> With crossfit I don't do much running. It's usually pushups, burpees, air squats, situps etc. I only run because I'm military and it's mandatory


 
I haven't looked into crossfit, seems to be a buzzword I hear alot.


----------



## bigcruz (Nov 22, 2011)

davegmb said:


> So decided to concentrate on warming up properly and cooling down/ stretching after workouts. Mainly because I'm getting old (31) and the DOMS through the week are making me feel like an old man!
> 
> Deads (higher rep day)
> 8 x 143lbs (65kg) warm up
> ...


monster workout bro!! How are those face pulls working out? thinkin of givin them a whirl next week.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2011)

800lbs!! Don't think you will ever see it moved lol


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> monster workout bro!! How are those face pulls working out? thinkin of givin them a whirl next week.



Yeah doing high volume up to Christmas, and then will take a break and start again with reduced volume after Christmas!
Face pulls are great, really helped my rear delts and general shoulder health.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2011)

You should try adding in Kelso shrugs as well as the facepulls. That combo has really made a noticable difference for me.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 23, 2011)

davegmb said:


> 800lbs!! Don't think you will ever see it moved lol


 
I checked it out today figure it's closer to 650, guess I shouldn't have trusted the little MMA trainer dude that weights probably 140 soaking wet.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 23, 2011)

I remember Gaz used to do alot of Kelso shrugs, just can't remember what they look like! But I will have a look and try them.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 24, 2011)

Hit a new PR on front squats again today, I keep getting stronger on these! Hamstrings and lower back still tender from Monday deadlifts so not much hamstring work.

Front squats
8 x bar
3 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
2 x 199lbs (90kg) PR
3 x 177lbs
3 x 177lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 88lbs

Incline leg press
12 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)
10 x 485lbs (220kg)
10 x 485lbs (220kg)

RDL
15 x 132lbs (60kg)
15 x 132lbs

Seated calf raises
88lbs (40kg) x 12, 12, 12, 10, 10


----------



## x~factor (Nov 24, 2011)

Congrats on the PR!


----------



## Crunk (Nov 24, 2011)

congrats man. Nice log as well


----------



## fufu (Nov 24, 2011)

nice front squattin'!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 24, 2011)

PreMier said:


> I only run because I'm military and it's mandatory


 "when I say jump! You say: HOW HIGH!"
- Stripes


GJ on the fronts, Dave...never been able to get comfy doing them...hate that feeling of the bar on my throat


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks gents

Yeah prefer fronts to back squats at the min with the cross arm grip! I'm quite tall at 6'2 so fronts let me stay more upright!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 26, 2011)

Bench
10 x bar
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
4 x 199lbs (90kg)
4 x 199lbs

DB incline bench
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)

Cable flyes
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs

Dips
8 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
6 x BW + 44lbs (20kg)
6 x BW + 44lbs

Cable lateral raises
22lbs (10kg) x 10, 10, 10, 10

Tricep cable pull downs
44lbs (20kg) x 10, 10, 10

Chins
8 x BW
8 x BW
6 x BW

Standing cable crunches with 55lbs (25kg)
10
15
15


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

looking good dave


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks jag


----------



## davegmb (Nov 28, 2011)

Cardio
5 circuits of:
Bodyweight squats x 20
Bodyweight lunges x 20
Box jumps x 10


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2011)

Bb rows
10 x bar
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
6 x 166lbs (75kg)
6 x 177lbs (80kg) PR
6 x 166lbs
6 c 154lbs

Seated cable rows
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs

Pull ups
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

Facepulls
20 x 44lbs (20kg)
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs

Hammer curls
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 39lbs

Bb curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Tricep rope pulldowns
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
15 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Weighted decline sit ups
3 sets of 10 with 44lbs (20kg)


----------



## x~factor (Nov 29, 2011)

Solid workout!


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice workout, serious volume.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks chaps, yeah I'm loving the high volume approach at the momoent!


----------



## EmekajOkammor (Nov 30, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Thanks chaps, yeah I'm loving the high volume approach at the momoent!



High volume is tha bomb, god stuff bro!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 1, 2011)

^^^ thanks bud

No squats and deads this week, just giving my old lower back a rest

Lying hamstring curls
2 warm up sets
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Incline leg press
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs

Good mornings
8 x bar
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

Leg extensions
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
15 x 110lbs
12 x 121lbs (55kg)

Calf raises on leg press
330lbs x 10, 10, 10
Calf raises seated
2 sets of 20


----------



## jagbender (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice leg day.  I was suppose to lift @ noon today.  Dealing with COMCAST   cable internet provider  they suck! 

Going to have to lift after work    I don't like to lift in the evenings  I usually don't sleep well lifting late


----------



## x~factor (Dec 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Going to have to lift after work    I don't like to lift in the evenings  I usually don't sleep well lifting late


Could be the pre-workout drinks?


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice rows.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I"m gonna be in your neck of the woods a couple days next August. I'm flying into England to embark on a 15 day guided Harley ride across Europe next year.
Gonna get into England a couple days early to check London out.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 4, 2011)

Bench
10 x bar
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)
6 x 188lbs (85kg)
6 x 177lbs

Incline db press
7 x 55lbs (25kg)
6 x 55lbs 

Cable flyes
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

Dips
X 10
X 10

Rope pull downs
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
15 x 33lbs 

Preacher curls
3 sets of 10-15

Standing cable crunches


----------



## davegmb (Dec 4, 2011)

^^^^poor workout, was feeling massively hungover! Christmas is going to be one drunken blur this year got that many party's to go to!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> ^^^^poor workout, was feeling massively hungover! Christmas is going to be one drunken blur this year got that many party's to go to!


 
I need to either.

1: move to the UK for the holidays
2. get a new job so I can hit some more christmas parties. 

still not to shabby for a hungover workout. Unless it took you 5 hrs of course.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah the money is a bit of an issue with all the Christmas parties I have to go to omertà! Blew 100 of the queens english pounds in Manchester on Saturday night! Did not go down well with the Mrs lol!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

Deads no straps no belt
10 x bar
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
3 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 298lbs (135kg)
3 x 308lbs (140kg)
3 x 319lbs (145kg)
1 x 330lbs (150kg) PR,
3 x 319lbs
2 x 308lbs
8 x 254lbs

Chins
X 10
X 8
Lat Pulldowns
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 126lbs

Wide grip seated cable rows
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 126lbs
12 x 126lbs
12 x 126lbs

Face pulls
88lbs (40kg) x 20
99lbs (45kg) x 15, 15
Facepulls look heavier then usual because I used a different cable machine and just felt easier!!

Dips
X 15
X 15 + 33lbs
X 10 + 33lbs

Rope tricep pulldowns
15 x 44lbs (20kg)
15 x 44lbs
15 x 44lbs

Overhead rope extensions
8 x lightweight
8 x lightweight

Crunches
3 sets of 20

Really happy with the deadlift PR


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 5, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> 1 x 330lbs (150kg) PR,


----------



## davegmb (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha thanks O, i was made up with this PR


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


>


 what he said


...and that fact that you worked out with a hangover...nice!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 6, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Deads no straps no belt
> 1 x 330lbs (150kg) PR



Whoa!!!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2011)

10 min warm up on incline treadmill

Front squats
10 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
4 x 166lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Bb good mornings
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

Incline leg press
15 x 330lbs (150kg)
15 x 330lbs
15 x 330lbs

Db lunges
X 16 with 66lbs
X 16 with 66lbs

Leg press calf raises
20 x 220lbs (100kg)
20 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs


----------



## x~factor (Dec 7, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Bb good mornings
> 8 x 99lbs (45kg)
> 8 x 99lbs
> 8 x 99lbs



How strict do you go on this?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 7, 2011)

x~factor said:


> How strict do you go on this?



Strict, that's why I struggle with anything heavier


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2011)

great job on the deadlift PR!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Fu


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice deadlift pr the other day!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Strict, that's why I struggle with anything heavier


 saw some guy in the gym the toehr day doing too much weight...HORRIBLE form...wasting time and setting up for painful failure...I just keep my mouth shut.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> saw some guy in the gym the toehr day doing too much weight...HORRIBLE form...wasting time and setting up for painful failure...I just keep my mouth shut.


 
Ooooo I cringe when I see guys doing that.  Setting themselves up for injury.  Just not worth it.  

Hi Dave!!!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 9, 2011)

Funny today! Not funny haha more funny peculiar!!! I knew it was bench day and shoulder felt good then as soon as I sat on the bench it was if my shoulder knew and started to irritate me a bit!!! Oh well still got a good workout in:

Bench
10 x bar
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 132lbs
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)
3 x 210lbs (95kg)
2 x 220lbs (100kg)PR only managed 1 rep before
5 x 199lbs PR most I've done with that weight
8 x 177lbs
8 x 177lbs

Decline bb bench: first time doing these ever and felt really easy and didnt bother my shoulder at all like flat does
12 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)

Steep incline db flyes
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg) either side
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 33lbs
Didn't like the steep incline was a friends choice

Dips
BW x 15
BW x 14
BW x 14

Military press / lateral raises superset
( used baby weight as shoulders fried)
6 x 77lbs (35kg) MP
8 x 22lbs (10kg) raises

6 x 77lbs MP
8 x 22lbs raises

6 x 77lbs MP
8 x 22lbs raises

Preacher curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
5 x 77lbs

Hammers curls
X 15
X 12
X 12 
Can't remember the weight

Abs
My ab work is rubbish, need help!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

Burner02 said:


> saw some guy in the gym the toehr day doing too much weight...HORRIBLE form...wasting time and setting up for painful failure...I just keep my mouth shut.


 
funny I have a story about watching deadlifts break down in my journal to.

If they don't ask I'm not going to volunteer to become a teacher, I'm there to lift.  

But if they asked then I'm sure I'd freely give them some advice.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

Congrats on the PR's again. 

I tried floor press's for the first time ever this week after my 5/3/1 bench and they didn't irritate my shoulder at all. Might give those a shot along the way.

My shoulder has been acting up alot lately to.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks O, yeah I've never tried the floor press I will look it up and give it a go


----------



## x~factor (Dec 9, 2011)

I just looked up floor press... it looks like a half rep bench press?


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

I read somewere that it takes legs out of it and almost all the stress was on the pecs and tri's. And it doesn't cause the stretch stress at the bottom which is were I get the ache/pain.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 9, 2011)

Hmmm... interesting. I'll give it a try as well since regular bench does hurt my shoulder as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Ooooo I cringe when I see guys doing that. Setting themselves up for injury. Just not worth it.
> 
> Hi Dave!!!


 
yeah....but you ought to see it here....I see mroe bad form withh the 'joes'....I dunno if it is more ego lifting to move mroe weight than their friends or just don't know how to lift or a combo..but it is BAD here.



omerta2010 said:


> funny I have a story about watching deadlifts break down in my journal to.
> 
> If they don't ask I'm not going to volunteer to become a teacher, I'm there to lift.
> 
> But if they asked then I'm sure I'd freely give them some advice.


I learned that lesson a LONG time. Ago...I will step in and ask if I can help if they are so bad they will hurt themselves..


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2011)

NICE PR! You have been on FIRE lately, brotha!

What kind of warm up are you doing? As a suffer-er of shoulder pain...I'm now doing 10-15 min of cardio prior...get good and warmed up...
also, how is your form? I looked up a lot of stuff on you tube on how to correctly bench.
It starts with 'locking' your feet to hand grip, to setting yoru body.
I do not feel it so much any more. 
Basically, when you are done positioning your body, you ass is on the bench, your body is arched, your shoulde blades are'pinched' together. (you do not move them from this position when you unwrack the bar, instead of lifting the bar up and off the bench and then go, your arms are straight out and just bring the bar off the hooks) 
I know...hard to visualize. The video showed that with your body 'locked' that way, your range of motion is actually a little less which relieves stress on the delts on the bottom.

I'm actually helping my new lifting partner. His feet still 'dance' on the floor while he benches and his body contorts when he gets tired. 
When your body is'locked'...the only thing moving is the bar. Nice and controlled.
I can't get to you tube from govt' PC, so you'll have to look it up if you want.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey burner, shoulder warm up consists of shoulder dislocations really ( although I'm not that flexible in my shoulders so don't go that far back)! Usually walk or row for 10 mins too!
Form on the bench! I've used Dave Tate's video's who has lifted at westside! More powerlifting style, closer grip, using leg drive and arched back! Well that's how in my head I'm doing it, whether I am or not Is another question.
To be honest most of the shoulder pain is coming from unracking the bar! On flat bench I have to unrack the bar from closer to my chest but on the decline it's higher up which makes it more comfortable to unrack!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

Bb rows
10 x bar
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg) that was really ugly
6 x 154lbs
6 x 154lbs
6 x 154lbs
6 x 154lbs

Neutral grip pull up
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 6

Pulldowns
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
These were really slow with a big stretch

Seated cable rows close grip
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Incline Db reverse flyes
10 x 22lbs (10kg) each hand
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

Skull crushers
8 x bar
8 x 44lbs (20kg) + bar
8 x 44lbs + bar
8 x 44lbs + bar

Tricep rope pull downs
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
10 x 44lbs (20kg)

Standing cable crunches
3 sets of 10-20


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's alot of rowing. Great job.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2011)

You trying to beat Trapzilla with that volume!? Nice work!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 13, 2011)

It only looks alot because I put my warm ups down too! Yeah whatever happened to Traps.


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with Gaz, your volumes catching me! 

I am back boys don't you worry. Finally everything has settled down and now its SMASH IT time. I've returned to my cave with a cow over each shoulder and I am going to get my freak on.

But on a serious note, Will you be trying out the new 5/3/1 Dave?

And whats the reasoning for the 4 deload sets? just to get more working volume?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2011)

Traps yes I've ordered the hard back book of 5/3/1 for Christmas so hoping its the new one and plan to run it in the new year!

The 4 deload sets were for the volume yes! but also because my form on the 85kg was so embarrassing, I hope nobody was watching?! and wanted to check my ego as they say!


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Oooh Christmas presents to yourslef now is it? haha

I see, How do you mean embarrasing? arched back or hitching? as a hitch is "A ok"  in my books


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2011)

My mrs is technically buying it me but yeah I may as well have got it myself!

Mate, yeah I don't mind the form being a bit looser too but they turned Into pendlay rows when they weren't supposed to if that makes sense! I looked like I was doing a cross between a deadlift and a hang clean haha ok maybe not that bad


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 14, 2011)

Ohhhh, I see haha, yeah that may be classed as "dubious" technique. lol


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2011)

Front squats
5 x bar
5 x bar
3 x 88lbs (40kg)
3 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
2 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 177lbs
3 x 177lbs
3 x 154lbs
3 x 154lbs

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 88lbs

Incline leg press
20 x 330lbs (150kg)
15 x 330lbs
15 x 330lbs

Leg extensions
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 99lbs (45kg)

Seated hamstring curls
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

Leg press calf raises
330lbs (150kg) x 10, 10, 10, 10

This was after a long shift and felt weak as a kitten! One more week of training left then will have a break from training over Christmas and new year!


----------



## x~factor (Dec 15, 2011)

You deserve that break! You've been consistent for months!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks x appreciate that! Form was little off on the front squats as I never used a box as a depth indicator which means I can't help but glance down to check depth and it throws the form off.


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 15, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Traps yes I've ordered the hard back book of 5/3/1 for Christmas so hoping its the new one and plan to run it in the new year!
> 
> The 4 deload sets were for the volume yes! but also because my form on the 85kg was so embarrassing, I hope nobody was watching?! and wanted to check my ego as they say!



crazy volume bro keep it up. Im also planning on getting the book. Jugg had me on the 5/3/1 for a while its truly a great workout.


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you going anywhere for the holidays/your break? 

Weak as a kitten? That is cute. 


































Not the weak part, but kitten.  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Dec 18, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> crazy volume bro keep it up. Im also planning on getting the book. Jugg had me on the 5/3/1 for a while its truly a great workout.



Thanks bud, yeah looking forward to reading it


----------



## davegmb (Dec 18, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Are you going anywhere for the holidays/your break?
> 
> Weak as a kitten? That is cute.
> 
> ...



Hey IG! Yeah Ive got a massive family so Christmas eve we all go the local pub The Ring O Bells, where they have a live band you can have a little jig to! Christmas day is with family again 20 of us and then onto a party on the night time one of my aunties always throws which goes on deep into boxing day lol! 
New year, myself and Helen along with a big group of friends ( I think there's 18 of us this year) have booked a cottage in the lake district which is a really pretty part of England and will be partying away for 4 days there can't wait!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 18, 2011)

Decline bench
10 x bar
5 x bar
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 199lbs (90kg)
5 x 199lbs
4 x 199lbs
Loving the decline bench, felt easy and no shoulder pain 

Incline bb bench
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
Not done these for awhile due to shoulder pain so went light and felt good

Cable flyes
44lbs each side X 15, 15, 15
Really slow and controlled

Cable lateral raises
Light weight x 10, 10, 10

Bb curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Hammer bar curls
55lbs x 15, 15, 15

Abs stuff


----------



## trapzilla (Dec 18, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Decline bench
> 10 x bar
> 5 x bar
> 5 x 132lbs (60kg)
> ...



Looking good. I think more people should avoid flat benches. Decline benches do rock though, if I wasn't training solo I'd be smashing them first!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks traps


----------



## jagbender (Dec 20, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Looking good. I think more people should avoid flat benches. Decline benches do rock though, if I wasn't training solo I'd be smashing them first!


 
Trapzilla,   do the declines hit the lower chest more?  
I need to develop upper chest,  so I am assuming incline bench would be better?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2011)

Deads
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 143lbs
1 x 232lbs (105kg)
1 x 254lbs (115kg)
1 x 298lbs (135kg)
1 x 320lbs (145kg)
1 x 320lbs 
1 x 342lbs (155kg) PR wahoo

Seated cable rows wide grip
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
15 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg) 15 x 88lbs drop set

BB good mornings
8 x bar
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

Face pulls
20 x 44lbs (20kg)
20 x 44lbs

Messed about with a couple of sets of smith machine rows but didn't like them

Pulldowns
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 126lbs
10 x 126lbs

Tricep rope pulldowns
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs

Overhead rope extensions
3 sets of 10 light weight

Abs

Incline treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 20, 2011)

awesome new PR your finishing up the year kicking some ass, I'm to lazy to page back but if I remember correctly in the last year your deads have really come up.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah thanks O, my deads have gone through the roof this year


----------



## x~factor (Dec 21, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Yeah thanks O, my deads have gone through the roof this year



Agreed! I wish I could do the same with mine.


----------



## davegmb (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm signing off for Christmas, have a nice time everyone, speak again in the New Year!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 22, 2011)

Have a great time, and have a merry christmas and new years.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 22, 2011)

have a merry Christmas!


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas


----------



## davegmb (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello hope everyone had a nice christmas and new year! I've taken a couple of weeks off so will take it easy this week, using Deload weights to ease back into it. Therefore no point posting weights!

Bb rows
3 x 10

Seated cable rows
4 x 12 different grips

Chins
8, 6, 6 they were hard after the break
Lat pull down
1 x 15

Face pull
2 x 20

Dips
3 x 15

Tricep rope pull downs
3 x 10

Abs stuff


----------



## x~factor (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome back, Dave!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 4, 2012)

w/b hope you had a great one.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys I did


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2012)

So again taking it easy this week with light weights so no point posting them:

Incline leg press 
8 x 8

Lying hamstring curls
3 x 10

Front squats
4 x 6

RDL
3 x 8

Seated calf raises
5 x 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

I hate deload weeks. 

So what's the plan for when your back to the heavy weights?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 5, 2012)

You know what I'm really not sure! Feeling so demotivated at the minute to lift weights, no idea why and hope I snap out of it and come up with a plan for next week soon!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm starting *Strong Lift 5x5* Monday, Dave. Let's do it up!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well all I really reccomend is that you stick with whichever you decide on for at least 3-4 months. 

Makes it easier to get into the groove.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2012)

I heard of this great website called GetLifting. Apparently they have a tonne of programs on there, you should check it out


----------



## davegmb (Jan 8, 2012)

Deload

Bench
3 x 15

Incline db bench
3 x 8

Cable flyes
3 x 12

Military press
3 x 5

Lateral cable raises
3 x 8

Bb curls
3 x 15

Hammer curls
3 x 15

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Jan 9, 2012)

Decided to start Jim Wendlers 5/3/1 for bodybuilding as of tomorrow, this is what he suggests:
Day 1: Shoulders and Biceps
Standing Military Press – 5/3/1
DB Military Press – 4 x12
Side Laterals/Rear Laterals – 4 x12
Barbell Curls – 4 x12
Preacher Curls – 4 x10
Day 2: Back
Deadlift –  5/3/1
Bent Over Rows – 4 x12
Chin ups – 4 x10 (or do Lat Pulldowns)
Good Mornings – 4 x10
Hanging Leg Raises – 4 x12
Day 3: Chest and Triceps
Bench Press – 5/3/1
Weighted Dips – 4 x10
DB Flyes – 4 x12
Triceps Pushdowns – 5 x 20
Push ups – 4 sets to failure
Day 4: Legs and Abs
Squat – 5/3/1
Leg Press – 5 x 15
Leg Curls – 5 x 15
Leg Extensions – 4 x12
Ab Wheel – 4 x12


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

With that volume your definately going to need the deload every 4th week. 

It'll be interesting to watch, ever since I read his for bodybuilding version I've been curious but have found one I like in the Boring but Big.

PM me your email again, I forgot if I sent you the spreadsheet that Juggernaut made for tracking strength progress. It makes it easier for calculating and visualizing your progress.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah looked at the boring but big! But I like the variety involved in bodybuilding routines, like changing things up! Will tinker with the template a bit such as good mornings will go on the leg day etc


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 9, 2012)

True some days the 5x10 does get kind of old. (Squat Day)

The accessory stuff you can always play with. I took some of the combinations I liked from the getbodybuilding (hamstrings on deadlift day) and put them in on my 5/3/1.

I added in Tate Press's to help me with my lockout on the Military and bench, and so far after only a couple weeks I can tell there is a difference. Just a suggestion as I noticed you don't have any overhead triceps extension type exercises on the list.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks O I will YouTube the Tate presses


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2012)

Starting with military press today no idea what my 1rep max is for this as hardly ever do it and usually us a bit of leg drive. So going to start off with a low estimate of 110lbs.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2012)

Military press
Warm ups
5 x 44lbs (20kg)
5 x 44lbs
5 x 44lbs
Working sets
5 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
5 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
I know they are baby weights but I've not done military press for a long time, so feeling my way in! That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

Db press
12 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
12 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
12 x 28lbs

Face pulls
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 44lbs
12 x 44lbs

Bb curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

Hammer curls
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey it's not were you start it's were you end up.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice O, I like it!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 10, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Military press
> Warm ups
> 5 x 44lbs (20kg)
> 5 x 44lbs
> ...



It doesn't sound like an excuse, it sounds like a smart plan.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 11, 2012)

Dave, Wendler has a similar theory; start too light and work it. Smart move on your part. 
Fuck the numbers, they'll come.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for that jugg and x


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2012)

Deads
Warm ups
10 x bar
5 x 143lbs
5 x 143lbs
5 x 143lbs
Working sets
5 x 232lbs (105kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 298lbs (135kg)

Thick bar bb rows
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

Lat pull downs
12 x 110lbs 
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 126lbs
12 x 126lbs

Seated cable rows close grip
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

Standing cable crunches
3 x 20 + 44lbs


----------



## jagbender (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice Deads!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah what he said ^^^^


----------



## davegmb (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks fellas


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Going to make a commitment to back squats on this program even that I am rubbish at them! Problem is I probably did them with such crap firm in the past I wouldn't know what to use as a 1 rep max to work out what weights to use! Any ideas?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

From strong lifts:

1. "The Bar Is Too High. When you Squat high bar don't try to sit back like when Squatting low bar. This is a guaranteed way to stress your lower back because the barbell is too far away from your body's center of gravity. Either Squat high bar and keep your torso upright, or put the bar lower and sit back."

The above quote is really going to help me! Because my shoulders are not flexible I was using a high bar squat but sitting back too much like a low bar squat! So just like the quote says I my centre of gravity was well off!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep that'll do it, I have the same thing and before I relearned/retrained I used to put a 10lb plate under each heel as I'd sit back to far and would throw my balance off. Well that and it destroyed my back every single time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Going to make a commitment to back squats on this program even that I am rubbish at them! Problem is I probably did them with such crap firm in the past I wouldn't know what to use as a 1 rep max to work out what weights to use! Any ideas?


 
I'm never did 1RM testing as I work out alone.

So more or less it was a guess, but like Wendler says it's best to under-estimate as then you'll keep progressing for longer before plateauing (sp?).

So it took it as estimation of what I could struggle to get 5-6 reps with and used that as my starting calculation at the top of the worksheet.
As you may have noticed I'm underestimated quite a bit upon coming back, enough so I'm debating if between round 3 and 4 if I want to follow the plan and only increase 10 on dead and squat or bump it 20lbs. Chest and shoulders seems pretty accurate.

No matter what you do you'll see progression, just if you start lower you might start second guessing your selections and all I can reccomend 
1. Only adjust after the 4week cycle is done and your going into a new one. 
2. Don't bother adjusting if your only going to bump anything less than an increment of a normal cycle increase.
3. don't adjust for an ego boost just because it feels good (i think I fell into that doing singles and power lifting version last year, and swear it probably contributed to my injury)

I think you'll like this, just give it enough rounds to really adjust and get into it. 

Sorry if some of that was rambling.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Appreciate the input as always O, like you said think I'm going to start off with a really low estimate and see where that takes me!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Bench
Warm ups
10 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
Working sets
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)

Db incline bench
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Db flyes
10 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Tricep rope pull downs light weight
X 20
X 18
X 15
X 15
X 15

Dips
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 7 got hamstring cramp WTF
BW x 10


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Bench
> 5 x 143lbs (65kg)
> 5 x 166lbs (75kg)
> 5 x 188lbs (85kg)


 
So how many more do you have in you on that last set?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

and by the way, *kick ass numbers on the bench*


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2012)

Totally agree with the others. Start light, work hard for ages, and suddenly you will be really fucking strong without realizing it.

You've really come along in the last twelve months and a lot of it is because you've been consistently hitting it hard and finding out what you respond to. Keep that shit up!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So how many more do you have in you on that last set?



To be honest not much more, but think that's because of my 2 week break at Christmas takes me a week or so to get back up to speed


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Totally agree with the others. Start light, work hard for ages, and suddenly you will be really fucking strong without realizing it.
> 
> You've really come along in the last twelve months and a lot of it is because you've been consistently hitting it hard and finding out what you respond to. Keep that shit up!



Thanks Gaz, yeah I've been really happy with last years progress


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> To be honest not much more, but think that's because of my 2 week break at Christmas takes me a week or so to get back up to speed


  exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 13, 2012)

Regarding your squat form, before I went back to back squats, I studied these videos. Hope it helps. 

So You Think You Can Squat (Parts 1-5)


----------



## davegmb (Jan 13, 2012)

Cheers jugg


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

Back squats
Not 5/3/1 as such, because I haven't done them that long I was just testing to see what I can do!
Warm up
5 x bar
5 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
Working sets
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
11 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs
5 x 154lbs 
154lbs felt easy as I hoped

Incline leg press
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs 
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs

Bb good mornings
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 99lbs
10 x 99lbs
10 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

Unilateral leg press
8 x 110lbs each leg
8 x 132lbs each leg
8 x 132lbs each leg

Seated calf raises
88lbs x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

Using wendlers formula going to estimate my 1 rep PR at 210lbs for now!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2012)

Guy's a genius


----------



## jagbender (Jan 14, 2012)

Doing good Dave!  Keep SFW man


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Guy's a genius



He certainly seems to be


----------



## davegmb (Jan 14, 2012)

jagbender said:


> Doing good Dave!  Keep SFW man



Thanks jag


----------



## davegmb (Jan 17, 2012)

Military press
Warm ups
5 x bar
5 x bar
5 x bar
Working sets
3 x 77lbs (35kg)
3 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)

Db press
12 x 33lbs (15kg) each side
12 x 33lbs
12 x 33lbs
12 x 33lbs

Face pulls superset with db laterals
3 sets of 12 facepulls, each set followed by 10 reps of laterals

Bb curls
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

Preacher curls
4 sets of 10 reps can't remember weight

Abs
3 sets of decline weighted crunches


----------



## jagbender (Jan 17, 2012)

always solid workouts!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks jag


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Deads
Warm ups
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 210lbs (95kg)
Working sets
3 x 232lbs (105kg)
3 x 276lbs (125kg)
4 x 309lbs (140kg)

Bb rows
12 x 121lbs (55kg)
12 x 121lbs
12 x 121lbs
10 x 121lbs

Lat pull downs
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Bb good mornings
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Standing rope pull down an crunches
3 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking good on those Deads!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks x, that was a tough 4th rep on the last set


----------



## trapzilla (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking good and strong Dave mate.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers traps


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 18, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> Working sets
> 3 x 232lbs (105kg)
> 3 x 276lbs (125kg)
> 4 x 309lbs (140kg)


 
Nice


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 18, 2012)

Look how you have progressed!  Awesome deads Dave!!! Cheers indeed


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Thanks x, that was a tough 4th rep on the last set


 there is a line about; the reps don't count till they get hard.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Look how you have progressed!  Awesome deads Dave!!! Cheers indeed



Agreed. You've come a long way, little man.  hehe: j/k) Good work, man.

Speaking of little men......what did you do with FMJ? Apparently his move to the West Coast ended his Imag career?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 19, 2012)

DaMayor said:


> Agreed. You've come a long way, little man.  hehe: j/k) Good work, man.
> 
> Speaking of little men......what did you do with FMJ? Apparently his move to the West Coast ended his Imag career?



Yeah I know he's disappeared off the face of the Imag planet! I'm sure he will be back one day!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Yeah I know he's disappeared off the face of the Imag planet! I'm sure he will be back one day!!



I sure hope so. He was doing good on his program. He's probably sitting in his office chair at the bank, eating a donut.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 20, 2012)

Bench
Warm ups
10 x bar
5 x 88lbs
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs
Working sets
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg) didn't feel like doing anymore reps on last set as worried about shoulder, prob only get one or two anyway!

Incline db press
10 x 50lbs (22.5kg) each side
10 x 50lbs
10 x 50lbs
10 x 50lbs

Cable flyes
12 x 44lbs each side
12 x 55lbs each side
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Tricep press downs
20 x 44lbs (20kg)
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs

BW dips
X 10
X 10
X 10 
X 9


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 20, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Bench
> Warm ups
> 10 x bar
> 5 x 88lbs
> ...



just my opinion here but as you know I usually just blurt them out. 

To many warmups, I usually do no more than 2, unless the gym is really cold.

If your worried about your shoulder, next round lower your training max instead of increase. That's why I'm getting 8-10 on my > set. I figure as the strength increases through the rounds, my shoulder will be better able to handle with the progression instead of "forcing" it until the shoulder becomes a problem and then frustration and injury can occur.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 20, 2012)

Like the lower the max idea O, but I took the warm ups straight from wendlers book and I know Dave Tate does alot more warm up then that! Feel like I need the warm ups to get going!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 20, 2012)

I get where O is coming from. However, us old guys do need to warm up more. Dont know about Dave though. I dont mind it. The workouts are relatively short anyway, so warming up and rolling just kill the boredom.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 21, 2012)

Back squats
Warm up
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs
5 x 132lbs
Working sets
3 x 143lbs (65kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
6 x 188lbs (85kg)
Not much to say other then I'm still getting used to back squats so nothing impressive

Front squats
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

Lying hamstring curls
55lbs x 15, 15, 15, 15, 10

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs

Seated calf raises
3 sets of 10 with 110lbs

This workout killed me, got wobbly legs


----------



## x~factor (Jan 21, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> To many warmups, I usually do no more than 2, unless the gym is really cold.



I have the same problem. I usually do not get into the groove until my 4th or 5th working sets in my 5x5. One would think to add more warm ups sets but that just drains your strength that you're trying to reserve for your main sets. Just gotta find the right balance, really.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2012)

Military press
Warm ups
10 x bar
5 x bar
5 x bar
Working sets
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
3 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 105lbs (47.5kg)

Cable lateral raises with light weight
X 12 
X 12
X 12
X 12

Bb shrugs superset with reverse db flyes
12 x 132lbs (60kg) shrugs
X 20 reverse flyes

12 x 132lbs shrugs
X 20 reverse flyes

12 x 132lbs shrugs
X 20 reverse flyes

Bb curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

Hammer curls with bar
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

Nice


----------



## davegmb (Jan 23, 2012)

How far apart should your hands be on the military press? I'm never sure where to put my hands!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 23, 2012)

I line up my pinky in the smooth outter groove. Any wider and it feels off and more narrow and I feel to much of the bar going out and then up instead of pushing straight up and through.  Make sense?


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Dave!  I saw your update on Helen in JD's log.  That is just amazing!  Yeah!  Wow, I bet she is on top of the world!  How wonderful!  Congrats you guys!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> How far apart should your hands be on the military press? I'm never sure where to put my hands!



For me they tend to be quite narrow. Dunno how your bars are, but for me it's about an inch in from the edge of the knurling. When i have the bar racked on my chest my hands are literally as close to my shoulders as i can get them and keep my forearms pointing straight up with no angle.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Dave!  I saw your update on Helen in JD's log.  That is just amazing!  Yeah!  Wow, I bet she is on top of the world!  How wonderful!  Congrats you guys!



I know it's great, made a huge difference to her life. Really appreciate people asking about her too, thanks


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2012)

So from what you guys are saying, I gather it doesn't matter too much, it's a comfort thing and I have to just find what works for me!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 24, 2012)

Deads
Warm ups
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 210lbs (95kg)
Working sets
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)
4 x 325lbs (147.5kg) I was happy with this last set, 4 felt strong and was just grip that was struggling really!

Bb rows
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs 
10 x 143lbs
Seated cable row CG
20 x 110lbs (50kg)
15 x 126lbs (57.5kg)

Lat pull downs
10 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 126lbs
10 x 126lbs
10 x 126lbs

Bb good mornings
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
Decided to go light with these and get real deep with a pause

Decline weighted sit ups
44lbs x 20, 20, 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> So from what you guys are saying, I gather it doesn't matter too much, it's a comfort thing and I have to just find what works for me!


 
 And it's a matter of shoulder health, everybody has different "issues" I can't do Gaz's narrow version without aches and pains.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> Warm ups
> 5 x 132lbs (60kg)
> 5 x 166lbs (75kg)
> ...


 
freaking awesome.   Not sure if my grip could do 4x325 yet.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 24, 2012)

Use a pick grip


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 24, 2012)

nice deadlifts Dave.


----------



## davegmb (Jan 26, 2012)

Bench
Warm ups
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
Working sets
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
1 x 210lbs (95kg) could maybe get one more but didn't go for it. Think I need to rack the bar out from higher too hopefully will be easier on the shoulder!

Incline db bench
10 x 50lbs (22.5kg) each side
10 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
10 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Dips
10 x BW + 33lbs (15kg)
10 x BW + 33lbs
8 x BW + 33lbs
12 x BW

Cable flyes
12 x 55lbs (25kg) each side
12 x 55lbs
12 x 44lbs
12 x 44lbs

Tricep rope extensions light weight
X 20
X 20
X 20
X 20
X 20


----------



## jagbender (Jan 26, 2012)

325 x 4  Nice deads!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 26, 2012)

Benching is looking good too!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 26, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> Working sets
> 5 x 254lbs (115kg)
> 3 x 287lbs (130kg)
> 4 x 325lbs (147.5kg) I was happy with this last set, 4 felt strong and was just grip that was struggling really!


This is the first I have visited your journal after a long lay off...... HOLY CRAP Dave..... huge improvement in deadlifts! Awesome progress!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks JD, yep I'm pretty pleased with where I'm going


----------



## davegmb (Jan 29, 2012)

Back squats
Warm ups
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs
5 x 110lbs
5 x 132lbs
Working sets
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg) felt strong

Incline leg press
15 x 330lbs (150kg)
15 x 330lbs
15 x 330lbs
15 x 330lbs
15 x 330lbs

Seated leg curls
15 x 110lbs (50kg)
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs
15 x 110lbs

Leg extensions
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
12 x 121lbs (55kg)
12 x 132lbs (60kg)

Seated calf raises
88lbs (40kg) x 15, 15, 15, 10, 10, 10

Wasn't too keen on the leg curls and extensions find them boring, but like to mix it up!


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Wasn't too keen on the leg curls and extensions find them boring, but like to mix it up!



Superset them!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I know it's great, made a huge difference to her life. Really appreciate people asking about her too, thanks


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 30, 2012)

How were the legs feeling after all that?  

Ready for your deload week?


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2012)

Legs are sore today but okay on the day!


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2012)

Week four of 5/3/1 and I'm using Deload as an excuse to do a high rep week!

Military press
10 x bar
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs

Shoulder press machine
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs

Face pulls
20 x 33lbs 
20 x 33lbs
20 x 33lbs
20 x 33lbs

Bb curls
10 x 66lbs 
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Preacher machine curls
X 10
X 10
X 15
X 15

Ab crunches
3 sets of 20


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2012)

Today's lucky number is: 66

Brought to you by the volume master DaveGMB 

Your not supposed to destroy yourself with volume on deload. Even though it's hard not to I know.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 31, 2012)

Isn't that like an evil number or something?     I guess that is 666


----------



## davegmb (Jan 31, 2012)

Ha yeah I did think it looked odd that number popping up so often!

I can't help the volume, plenty of time to deload when I'm dead!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 1, 2012)

deloads are so tough, it's so tempting to just up the weight

Deads 
10 x bar
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
10 x 177lbs (80kg)
10 x 199lbs (90kg)

Db rows
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Lat pulldowns
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
15 x 88lbs
15 x 88lbs
15 x 88lbs

Wide grip seated rows
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Bb shrugs
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 1, 2012)

See you can do 10 rep deads. 

But I agree on how it sucks and takes willpower to keep from just throwing some more weight on. But deload does work even though I hate it. 

So do you have a plan on how many round of 5/3/1 your going to do?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 1, 2012)

Going to stick with it for a few months at least O


----------



## jagbender (Feb 1, 2012)

Looking good Dave  enjoy the deload  LOL


----------



## x~factor (Feb 1, 2012)

SL 5x5 needs a deload.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 2, 2012)

Deloads have their purpose. We all know and hate it, but it's necessary.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 2, 2012)

They said 'load', hehehehehehehehehehehehe.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2012)

I still prefer taking a week off to deloading. The temptation to lift heavy is always there when i'm in the gym. Better to get out of there altogether, haha.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've started to use it for cardio since I never have enough time to fit it in on lifting days.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 3, 2012)

Gaz, I feel really guilty when I take full weeks off. How do you get past that?


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn talk about a long deload week.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha hello O, ive not felt too good been full of cold so had time off the gym:

Military press
10 x bar warm up
5 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 94lbs (42.5kg)

Db press
10 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
10 x 39lbs
10 x 39lbs
8 x 39lbs

Face pull/lateral raises
12 x 55lbs/ 12 x light weight
12 x 55lbs/ 12 x light weight
12 x 55lbs/ 10 x light weight
12 x 55lbs/ 10 x light weight

Bb curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs 
6 x 88lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)

Preacher curls light weight
X 15
X 12
X 12
X 12

30 mins on treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 14, 2012)

Had to check up on ya, welcome back.

Seems like everybody has been sick lately.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 15, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Damn talk about a long deload week.



Been there, done that.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 15, 2012)

Forgot on the first round to take my maximums back 10%, so this time round I have:

Deads
Warm ups
10 x bar 
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
5 x 199lbs (90kg)
Working sets
5 x 248lbs (112.5kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
8 x 281lbs (127.5kg)

Bb rows
12 x 121lbs (55kg)
12 x 121lbs
12 x 121lbs
12 x 121lbs

Lat pulldowns
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Bb good mornings
10 x bar
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Standing cable crunches
30 x 44lbs (20kg)
30 x 44lbs 

15 mins on treadmill incline


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice Dave! Sorry if I missed it.  What is your weight now?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 15, 2012)

Impressive Deads!!!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks fellas I'm 13 stone now as we measure it over here, which is about 182lbs!


----------



## Back Pain Doctor (Feb 16, 2012)

hello everyone. I am a newbie.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice going, Dave!

I don't know why we measure weight in stones. It doesn't mean anything!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Gaz

I need a new shoulder, my Ac joint is wrecked and dread this day: 

Bench:
Warm up
12 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
Working sets
5 x 149lbs (67.5kg)
5 x 159lbs (72kg)
7 x 169lbs (76.5kg)

Incline db bench
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Db flyes
12 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
12 x 28lbs
12 x 28lbs
12 x 28lbs

Tricep press downs light weight
X 20
X 20
X 15
X 13
X 20

Press ups
X 25
X 20
X 18
X 13

Abs stuff

Press ups at the end of the workout gets a great pump in the triceps


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice deads.

Sorry to hear your shoulder acting up again.

I always thought weight in "stones" seemed weird.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I need a new shoulder, my Ac joint is wrecked and dread this day:


I don't like the sound of that.  When I had the MRI to diagnose the rotator cuff, my surgeon said my AC joint "looked like a dog chewed on it". He went on to say that is common for weight trainers and manual laborers..... Is there a certain movement that causes pain, or is it a moving target?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 18, 2012)

JD I've separated my Ac joint and there's a small bump where my shoulder is to prove it. I did this a month or two before christmas, dr said i will have full movement with it once it heals which I do but still feels irritable when I de rack the bar on the bench press. He said surgery would merely just help from a superficial view but I'm thinking of seeing another dr!!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 19, 2012)

leg press calf raises
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs

Squats
Warm up
5 x bar
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
Working sets
5 x 149lbs (67.5kg)
5 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
8 x 169lbs (76.5kg)

Incline leg press
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs 
8 x 88lbs

Single leg incline leg press
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs


----------



## davegmb (Feb 21, 2012)

Military press
Warm up
5 x bar
5 x bar
Working sets
3 x 88lbs (40kg)
3 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)

Lateral cable raises
12 x 22lbs 
12 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs

Face pulls
20 x 44lbs 
20 x 44lbs
20 x 44lbs

Bb curls
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs

Db hammer curls with 28lbs
X 20 ( 10 each side)
X 20
X 20
X 20

Abs stuff

Cardio


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 21, 2012)

How's your shoulder feel on days like today?  

I know the liftoff was the reason I'm done doing barbell inclines.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 21, 2012)

davegmb said:


> JD I've separated my Ac joint and there's a small bump where my shoulder is to prove it. I did this a month or two before christmas, dr said i will have full movement with it once it heals which I do but still feels irritable when I de rack the bar on the bench press. He said surgery would merely just help from a superficial view but I'm thinking of seeing another dr!!



Sports medicine doc. Definitely.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2012)

do you have pain with shoulder pressing?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 22, 2012)

Strangely enough fellas my shoulder doesn't hurt during military press or any other shoulder movements. The one that irritates my shoulder is the bench press and mainly when I de rack it!


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Strangely enough fellas my shoulder doesn't hurt during military press or any other shoulder movements. The one that irritates my shoulder is the bench press and mainly when I de rack it!



What kind of grip are you using? Wide, medium, close?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm using a close ish grip as I think that is easier on my shoulder. Been trying to 'pull the bar apart' when I de rack it too which helps a little.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 22, 2012)

Deads
Warm ups
3 x 154lbs 
3 x 198lbs
Working sets
3 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
10 x 276lbs (125kg) just the grip let me down in the end! All previous sets were double overhand and last set mixed grip.

Wide grip seated row
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 126lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 126lbs
8 x 126lbs

Chins, pull ups, pull downs
7 x chins
7 x pull up neutral grip
10 x pulldown 110lbs
12 x pulldowns 110lbs

BB good mornings
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

Cardio


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I'm using a close ish grip as I think that is easier on my shoulder. Been trying to 'pull the bar apart' when I de rack it too which helps a little.



I was going to say to use a close grip.


----------



## x~factor (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm still jealous of your deadlift numbers.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 22, 2012)

Could be more a bicep tendon problem.  Don't listen to us Dave..... get a MRI! At this point concentrate on pulling (you are strong buddy), and only push movements that are comfortable.  Wait on the results.... then take it from there.  Hey worst case, you have to take time off, eat good food, drink good drink..... party with your friends..... and then once cleared get back in the gym and PAY for your decadence!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I will go back the dr's just takes ages to get an appointment


----------



## davegmb (Feb 23, 2012)

Went to see the dr, nice chap but could barely understand him his Indian accent was that strong! He badically didn't believe it was an AC joint separation because i did it on the bench press and he said that benching involves the chest! He clearly doesn't realise how much shoulder is involved too, he couldn't explain the lump, but said I've got full range of motion so just leave it be! Couldn't be bothered argueing with him as he was obviously clueless, so will go back and see a different one next week and insist on a scan or referral to an expert!


----------



## fufu (Feb 23, 2012)

What's going on with the shoulder?


----------



## x~factor (Feb 23, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Went to see the dr, nice chap but could barely understand him his Indian accent was that strong! He badically didn't believe it was an AC joint separation because i did it on the bench press and he said that benching involves the chest! He clearly doesn't realise how much shoulder is involved too, he couldn't explain the lump, but said I've got full range of motion so just leave it be! Couldn't be bothered argueing with him as he was obviously clueless, so will go back and see a different one next week and insist on a scan or referral to an expert!



Definitely get a second opinion... coz the first one SUCK BALLS!


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice deads, and yeah should have kicked that doc in the balls. That's the reason I avoid dr's like the plague, unless you can find a good one that you can trust like JD seems to have I have little to no faith in them.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bench
Tried the pulling the bar apart tip from Dave Tate, which helped when I de racked the bar!
Warm up
10 x bar
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
Working sets
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)

Db incline bench
10 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
10 x 50lbs
8 x 50lbs
8 x 50lbs

Db flyes
12 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
12 x 28lbs
12 x 28lbs
12 x 28lbs

Tricep push downs 
20 x 99lbs (45kg)
20 x 99lbs
20 x 99lbs
20 x 99lbs
20 x 88lbs

Press ups
X 20
X 20 
X 15
X 12

Cardio


----------



## davegmb (Feb 26, 2012)

Bad idea Training legs when hungover, had to call it a bad job part way through and leave.

Squats
Warm up
5 x bar
3 x 110lbs 
Working sets
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)

Not even noting the accessory stuff down


----------



## x~factor (Feb 26, 2012)

Gotta give you credit for at least trying.


----------



## fufu (Feb 26, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Bad idea Training legs when hungover, had to call it a bad job part way through and leave.



Every true weight lifter has to do this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 26, 2012)

^ and done this.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2012)

Next time eat a greasy medium breakfast, drink a 12 oz Bloody Mary, take some BN "ALL OUT"..... and you will be good to go!


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement fellas haha


----------



## davegmb (Feb 28, 2012)

Military press
Warm up
8 x bar
8 x bar
Working sets
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
3 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
5 x 105lbs (47.5kg)

Db press
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

Rear delt flyes
10 x 28lbs (12.5kg) each side
10 x 28lbs
10 x 28lbs
10 x 28lbs

Bb curls
X 12, 12, 10, 10

Hammer curls
X 12, 12, 12, 12

Abs


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Thanks for the encouragement fellas haha


 
I think it was more sympathy and remembering "back in the day"


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice MP's


----------



## davegmb (Feb 29, 2012)

Deads
Warm up
5 x 154lbs 
5 x 199lbs
Working sets
5 x 232lbs (105kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 298lbs (135kg)

Db rows
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Lat pull downs
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs
10 x 110lbs

Bb good mornings
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Deads were good today just the grip that went on me


----------



## fufu (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like the deads are moving along.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 2, 2012)

Bench
Warm up
15 x bar
5 x 110lbs
Working sets
5 x 149lbs (67.5kg)
3 x 170lbs (77.5kg)
4 x 188lbs (85kg)

Db incline bench
10 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
10 x 50lbs
10 x 50lbs
10 x 50lbs

Dips
X 10
X 10
X 8
X 8

Tricep pulldowns
X 12
X 12
X 12
X 12
X 12

Press ups
X 30
X 15
X 12
X 12


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great 

After a couple cycles of 5/3/1 what are your thoughts so far?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 3, 2012)

Too early to say really, because he makes you lose 10% of your 1rep max I'm still not up to what I was lifting before hand yet. Take a good few cycles to see how it works for me.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking good on the 531, Dave!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds good keep us posted. 

Workouts looking good.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2012)

nice deadlifts the other day


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## davegmb (Mar 4, 2012)

Squat day today! I'm really happy with my squat at the moment, form appears to be spot on and really deep. I know I'm using baby weights but squats were always a difficult movement for me due to tight hamstrings from my football (soccer) days. Can't wait for the day I'm doing reps with 225lbs plus because I will get there eventually.

Squats
Warm up
10 x bar
10 x 110lbs
Working sets
5 x 149lbs (67.5kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
2 x 188lbs (85kg)
All comfortable, would have done more then two on last set but over heard my friend telling a funny joke and I started laughing!

Incline leg press
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 485lbs (220kg)
8 x 485lbs (220kg)
15 x 330lbs (150kg)

Bb squats
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

RDL
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Calf raises seated
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 4, 2012)

Keep working on hip hinging and also sitting down between your legs and you will get there faster than you think. The RDLs you're doing will help a lot. Also, as a warmup, do light overhead squats or overhead lunges - it works wonders.

Good work, keep it up.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 6, 2012)

Deload nonsense

Military press 
3 x 5

Lateral raises
3 x 10

Face pulls
3 x 20

Hammer curls
3 x 8

Bb curls
3 x 8

Abs

Cardio

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

I think I need to work on hamstring/hip flexability as well. Any good links by chance?

Start Deload yet?

I'm officially changing the name for me from "deload week" to "Conditioning week" 

Then I'm back to the get bodybuilding program again.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

your comment wasn't there when I started my post.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been in deload for months!  LOL


----------



## davegmb (Mar 8, 2012)

Deload

Deads
3 x 5

Chins
3 x 8

Bb rows
3 x 6

Seated row
3 x 15

Hanging leg raises
3 x 10

Cardio

Zzzzzzzzzzzz can't wait for next week


----------



## x~factor (Mar 8, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I've been in deload for months!  LOL



I started mine last week and will be for a while.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 9, 2012)

Deload

Bench
3x5

Db incline bench
3x10

Db flyes
3x15

Press ups
3x20

Dips
3x10

Tricep rope pulldowns
5x10

Cardio


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2012)

Only a couple more days.  Then hou get to destroy again. 

Have a good weekend


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah O glad to get this deload out of the way, it's hard work dragging yourself to the gym for a deload session.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 11, 2012)

Deload

Squats
3x5

Leg press
3x10

Hamstring curls
3x8

Leg extensions
3x10

Calf raises
3x10


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2012)

So have you been using the spreadsheet that graphs your calculated 1rm's. Just curious how the trend is going. For me the increase was fast the first 3 round but last round slowed.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 12, 2012)

No I just did I rough calculation of my 1rep max and knocked 10kg off which seemed to be about right. This is the first round from today I will be increasing by 5lbs on upper and 10lbs lower.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 12, 2012)

Military press
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)

Db press
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Face pulls
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Bb curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Preacher curls
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs


Cardio


----------



## davegmb (Mar 13, 2012)

Deads
Warm up
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 198lbs (90kg)
Working sets
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
8 x 276lbs (125kg)

Bb rows
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Pulldowns
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Bb good mornings
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs 
8 x 88lbs

Abs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 13, 2012)

He's back on the weights, looks good.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 14, 2012)

^yeap. Good looking Deadlifts!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 15, 2012)

Bench
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)

Incline db bench
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Db flyes
15 x 22lbs (10kg)
15 x 22lbs
15 x 22lbs
15 x 22lbs

Overhead rope extensions
5 sets of 12-15

Press ups
4 sets of 20-25

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Mar 16, 2012)

Squats
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
6 x 177lbs (80kg)

Incline leg press
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs

Hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Leg extensions
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
10 x 99lbs (45kg)
10 x 99lbs
10 x 99lbs
10 x 99lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 16, 2012)

So how are you liking 5/3/1?  I always liked the challenge of the last set on the target movement.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 16, 2012)

Your bench and squat are the same weights?

Have a great weekend.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Your bench and squat are the same weights?
> 
> Have a great weekend.



I know depressing isn't it haha. I'm squatting really deep these days though so hoping keeping the weights lighter but going deeper will eventually pay off


----------



## davegmb (Mar 17, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> So how are you liking 5/3/1?  I always liked the challenge of the last set on the target movement.



Yeah really liking it so far. Because I'm doing the bodybuilding template he recommends not going too far over the designated reps for the last set, due to the amount of accessory work.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nah figured there was a reason to the madness but didn't know what it was.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Military press
3 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
3 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 105lbs (47.5kg)

Db shoulder press
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs
8 x 44lbs

Face pulls
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Incline hammer curls
4 sets of 8

Ez bar curls
4 sets of 10

Abs

Cardio


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice work dave, you are making good progress and especially for a taller lifter.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nice MP's your killin it.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks fellas


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2012)

do you do the military press seated or standing?


----------



## davegmb (Mar 21, 2012)

Standing, is there much difference?


----------



## x~factor (Mar 21, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Standing, is there much difference?


You can lift more seated, which is weird to me.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2012)

yea, unless you push press it up.  standing uses more muscles in the core


----------



## davegmb (Mar 22, 2012)

Deads
3 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 276lbs (125kg)
5 x 287lbs (130kg)

Dr rows
10 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
10 x 72lbs
10 x 72lbs
8 x 72lbs

Lat pull downs
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs
10 x 110lbs (50kg)

RDL
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Abs

Cardio


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 22, 2012)

Strong deads as usual


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice job on the deads.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks chaps


----------



## davegmb (Mar 23, 2012)

Bench
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 171lbs (77.5kg)
5 x 182lbs (82.5kg)

Incline db bench
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Dips
X 10
X 10 

Cable flyes
X 15
X 15

Tricep push downs
X 20
X 20
X 20
X 20
X 20

Push ups
X 30
X 25
X 22
X 15

Bench dips
X 15
X 15
X 15


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2012)

thats a lot of pressing, id be toast lol


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2012)

The bad thing about putting your leg workout last in the week! Is that if you having been going out every wknd like I have recently your constantly doing your legs hungover, not a nice feeling.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 25, 2012)

Squats
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
Deep squatting is hell esp hungover

Incline leg press
8 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs, 7 x 330lbs, 15 x 220lbs drop set

Hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 10-12 with 88lbs

Leg extensions
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> The bad thing about putting your leg workout last in the week! Is that if you having been going out every wknd like I have recently your constantly doing your legs hungover, not a nice feeling.


Hey at least your going out and having a good time. 

Maybe you should shift your days expecting this to happen. 

Oh yeah and BTW I'm jealous, I miss being able to do that. 

Nobody at my work ever wants to do stuff after work and everybody our age now seems to be doing family stuff so going out just never happens.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 26, 2012)

Military press
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
3 x 99lbs (45kg)
4 x 110lbs (50kg)

Db shoulder press
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
8 x 50lbs
8 x 50lbs
8 x 50lbs

Face pulls
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Ez bar curls
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs
12 x 66lbs

Hammer bar curls
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

Met a friend in the gym he was doing pull ups do I did too

Pull ups
4 sets of 8

Abs

Cardio


----------



## gtbmed (Mar 26, 2012)

More pull ups is always a good proposition.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought you'd like that greg


----------



## davegmb (Mar 27, 2012)

Deads
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 276lbs (125kg)
5 x 303lbs (137.5kg)

Bb rows
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

Lat pulldowns
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

RDL
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
9 x 132lbs

Cardio incline treadmill


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmmmm.... moving up on the deads I see


----------



## x~factor (Mar 27, 2012)

5 x 303 lbs. Dayum.


----------



## davegmb (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes if only everything came as easily as deads


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 28, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Yes if only everything came as easily as deads



Like the ladies, AM I RIGHT


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 28, 2012)

Amen.

Sent from my G2x using Tap Talk


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Like the ladies, AM I RIGHT



Wales has produced my personal favourite Katherine Jenkins ooooof


----------



## davegmb (Mar 29, 2012)

So you may notice on my push days from now on sets of pull ups too, just trying to increase the amount of pull movements I'm doing after years of chest and shoulder abuse!

Pull ups
X 6
X 6
X 6
X 6

Bench
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 170lbs (77.5kg)
4 x 193lbs (87.5kg)

Incline db bench
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Cable flyes
X 15
X 15
X 15

Dips
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Skull crushers
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Rope pull downs
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs and few more pull ups

Cardio on incline treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Mar 30, 2012)

Squats
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 170lbs (77.5kg)
2 x 193lbs (87.5kg)

Incline leg press
8 x 440lbs (200kg) high wide
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs
10 x 330lbs (150kg) low close
10 x 330lbs

Leg extensions
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 99lbs (45kg)
12 x 99lbs

Hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Seated calf raises
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 110lbs
6 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 30, 2012)

Heavy seated calf raises Dave!!!!  Do you find these increase your calf size?  Do you still actively play soccer (oops..... I mean football)? I do them, feel a burn and even cramping, but not sure I see growth!


----------



## davegmb (Mar 30, 2012)

You know your workout rubbish when somebody comments on your calf raises haha!! JD no I've not played for a good while now, for me seated calf raises do make a visible difference to my calfs more so then standing, not sure how much size but definatley more cut and defined.


----------



## x~factor (Mar 31, 2012)

I like seated calf raises more than standing. I've been noticing that the more the volume the better on my calves.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 1, 2012)

That's because those fibers (when seated), are high endurance fibers that respond to that type of training

Sent from my G2x using Tap Talk


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> That's because those fibers (when seated), are high endurance fibers that respond to that type of training


My point exactly....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 1, 2012)

davegmb said:


> You know your workout rubbish when somebody comments on your calf raises haha!! JD no I've not played for a good while now, for me seated calf raises do make a visible difference to my calfs more so then standing, not sure how much size but definatley more cut and defined.


Actually the weight you are using on seated calf raises is about double of mine!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

Deload

Military press
3x5

Shoulder 6 ways
3x10

Face pulls
3x20

Pull ups
3x6

Bb curls
3x10

Concentration curls
3x8

Abs


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 3, 2012)

uh oh, deload again. 

How's the shoulder holding up these days?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm beginning to think it is way better to forget deload week, and just not lift at all...... maybe curl a few pints at the pub instead!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> uh oh, deload again.
> 
> How's the shoulder holding up these days?


Shoulder still has a bit of a bump on it, but isn't too bad soreness wise! I tell it's not 100 % but it's ok for the time being


----------



## davegmb (Apr 3, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I'm beginning to think it is way better to forget deload week, and just not lift at all...... maybe curl a few pints at the pub instead!!



Yeah I used to be a week off every 2 months person as these deload weeks are so hard to stay motivated to go the gym. I've been curling too many pints lately need to ease off but got another stag do this wknd after going 2 weddings last wknd ooooof


----------



## davegmb (Apr 4, 2012)

Deload

Deads
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 220lbs
5 x 220lbs

Seated rows
3x12

Lat pull downs
3x10

Bb good mornings
3x8

Pull ups
3x6

Abs


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 4, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Yeah I used to be a week off every 2 months person as these deload weeks are so hard to stay motivated to go the gym. I've been curling too many pints lately need to ease off but got another stag do this wknd after going 2 weddings last wknd ooooof


You will survive I'm sure!!!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 6, 2012)

Deload

Pull ups
3x8

Pause bench
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 132lbs
5 x 132lbs

Incline db bench
3x15

Press ups
3x20

Tricep rope pulldown
3x12

Skull crushers
3x8

Abs

Cardio on incline treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Apr 8, 2012)

Deload

Squats
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 132lbs
5 x 132lbs

Incline Leg press high feet
3x10

Hamstring curls
3x12

Leg press low feet position
3x10

Seated calf raises
3x10


----------



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2012)

Pull ups
4 x 6
4 x 6
4 x 6

Military press 5/3/1
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
7 x 99lbs (45kg)

Db shoulder press
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs
12 x 33lbs (15kg)
Really suffered on these after the military press

Reverse db flyes
12 x 22lbs (10kg)
12 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs
12 x 22lbs

Ez bar curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Hammer curls with bar
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Abs

Cardio on incline treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey back to the real weights again. 

DB shoulder after MP has to be some nasty burn.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2012)

nice lifts, good luck combing your hair haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice workout Dave


----------



## davegmb (Apr 12, 2012)

Deads
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
8 x 281lbs (127.5kg)

Bb rows
8 x 121lbs (55kg)
8 x 121lbs
8 x 121lbs
8 x 121lbs

Lat pulldowns 
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

RDL
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs
8 x 143lbs
8 x 143lbs

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Apr 13, 2012)

Bench
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)

Db bench
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Db incline flyes
10 x 27lbs (12.5kg)
10 x 27lbs
10 x 27lbs

Pull ups
3x6

Rope pulldowns
4x12

Bench dips
4x10

Abs


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2012)

dont drink too much this weekend haha


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 14, 2012)

Pulls are getting stronger!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Pulls are getting stronger!



Thanks JD


----------



## davegmb (Apr 14, 2012)

PreMier said:


> dont drink too much this weekend haha



At a friends wedding so it's inevitable


----------



## x~factor (Apr 14, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> 5 x 254lbs (115kg)
> 5 x 265lbs (120kg)
> 8 x 281lbs (127.5kg)



My goodness!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 15, 2012)

As usual I was hungover for this workout, after attending a friends wedding! 

Squats
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)

Incline leg press
15 x 330lbs (150kg)
15 x 330lbs
12 x 330lbs
12 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 77lbs 

Front squats
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs

Leg extensions
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Ignore the bed head I've just got up! Also that's one known as a Liverpool Tan, we dont see much sun up here haha!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Never posted pictures before mainly because I couldn't workout how! Thought I'd post these up so everybody knows where I'm at, no idea how to pose either but there you are lots to do to get where I want to be and currently weighing in around 182 pounds at a height of 6'2" (187cm).


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Watched the film Senna today, loved it, can recommend it, even Helen liked it!


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 16, 2012)

Gotta give you credit for all the hungover workouts. Don't think I'd bother, wonder if that just means I'm getting old 

Great pics now you have refrence as you keep it movin.  And ya look bigger than 182 to me.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks O, not weighed myself for a while so maybe I am. Took me long enough to workout how to do it.


----------



## x~factor (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking really good there, Dave!!! Very Impressive!!!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks X


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 17, 2012)

Looking good Dave.... you are a lean machine.  Imagine if you dieted and dropped the booze! You look heavier then 182 at 6'2" to me also


----------



## davegmb (Apr 17, 2012)

Military press 5/3/1
3 x 99lbs (45kg)
3 x 105lbs (47.5kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg) 

Military Press assistance
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Face pulls
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
12 x 55lbs

Chin ups
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

Preacher curls
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Abs

Cycling cardio

No shoulder pain too which is a big plus


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2012)

Great work Dave, your hard work is paying off.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2012)

Deads
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 281lbs (127.5kg)
5 x 298lbs (135kg)

Bb rows
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs

Lat pull downs
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs

Bb good mornings
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

Abs work


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 18, 2012)

That's a  lot of pulling


----------



## davegmb (Apr 18, 2012)

yellowmoomba said:


> That's a  lot of pulling



It didn't feel too bad actually thanks, my good mornings are starting to move up in weight too. Don't want to sacrifice depth for weight so taking them real slow.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking Good!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Jag


----------



## davegmb (Apr 20, 2012)

Bench
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)

Db inclines
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Cable flyes/ press ups
X 20/ 15
X 15/ 15

Seated cable rows 
3 sets of 15 with 110lbs (50kg)

Dips
X 10 + 33lbs
X 8 + 44lbs
X 8 + 33lbs
X 8 + 33lbs

Tricep rope pull downs
X 20
X 15
X 15
X 15

Abs

Cardio on incline treadmill


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 21, 2012)

I see your bench is moving up as well...


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> I see your bench is moving up as well...



Slowly but surely


----------



## davegmb (Apr 22, 2012)

First day doing legs without a hangover for about a month, felt great.

Squats
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg) felt good, had more in me

Front squats
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs

Incline leg press low and close foot position
20 x 220lbs (100kg)
20 x 220lbs

RDL
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs

Leg extensions
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
12 x 88lbs 
12 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Slowly but surely



Program is working 

Great job and congrats on getting a leg day without a hangover.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks O


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Military press 5/3/1
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
3 x 99lbs (45kg)
3 x 116lbs (52.5kg)

Military press assistance
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Pull ups
X 8
X 8
X 8

Face pulls
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Bb curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Hammer curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Abs stuff


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice ending to the military


----------



## x~factor (Apr 24, 2012)

Dave, how low do you go on that bar on Military Presses?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

looking good in here


----------



## jagbender (Apr 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> View attachment 43954


Back is looking good man!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks Jag


----------



## davegmb (Apr 24, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Dave, how low do you go on that bar on Military Presses?



I go right the way down to below eye level. I'm just quite weak with anything above my head.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2012)

Deads
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 281lbs (127.5kg)
4 x 320lbs (145kg)
Couple of fun singles
1 x 342lbs (155kg)
1 x 353lbs (160kg) this was ugly

Bb rows
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs

Lat pull downs
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs
10 x 127lbs

Seated cable rows
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

Abs


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome deads  gonna be in the 400's by the end of the year


----------



## AustinGal (Apr 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> 5 x 254lbs (115kg)
> 3 x 281lbs (127.5kg)
> 4 x 320lbs (145kg)
> ...



Totally jealous of your Deadlifts. You is a badass

Babs


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## davegmb (Apr 27, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> Totally jealous of your Deadlifts. You is a badass
> 
> Babs



Thanks babs haha


----------



## x~factor (Apr 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Couple of fun singles
> 1 x 342lbs (155kg)
> 1 x 353lbs (160kg) this was ugly


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I go right the way down to below eye level.


I bring the bar down to just below my chin. Think I'm exagerating the ROM?


----------



## jagbender (Apr 27, 2012)

353 dead  is not ugly if you got it up there!  LOL


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

Dave, you are turning into a pulling machine!


----------



## davegmb (Apr 28, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I bring the bar down to just below my chin. Think I'm exagerating the ROM?



It's hard to workout without a bar in your hand, but I'm not cutting any corners on it, it goes down as low as I can.


----------



## davegmb (Apr 28, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Dave, you are turning into a pulling machine!



Thanks JD just waiting for every other lift to catch up now


----------



## davegmb (Apr 28, 2012)

jagbender said:


> 353 dead  is not ugly if you got it up there!  LOL



Oh it was Sloth off the goonies ugly, but I take your point ha


----------



## davegmb (Apr 28, 2012)

Went thumbless grip today and helped a bit with this wrecked shoulder of mine

Bench
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)

Bb incline
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Db flyes
4 sets of 12

Pull ups
X 6
X 6
X 6

Dips
X 15
X 15
X 12
X 8

Tricep rope pulldowns
3 sets of 10
1 drop set of 20

Abs stuff


----------



## davegmb (Apr 29, 2012)

Couldn't get on a squat rack until the 3rd exercise, so 5/3/1 has gone out the window today.

Seated calf raises
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Incline leg press
15 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 485lbs (220kg)
8 x 507lbs (230kg)
6 x 529lbs (240kg)
5 x 551lbs (250kg)

Squats
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 200lbs (90kg)

RDL
6 x 210lbs (95kg)
8 x 210lbs
8 x 210lbs
8 x 210lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)

Low and close foot position leg press
Prefer this to leg extensions at the min, superset with calf raises
20 x 220lbs (100kg)/ 20 x 220lbs
20 x 220lbs/ 15 x 220lbs
15 x 220lbs/ 12 x 220lbs


----------



## IslandGirl (May 2, 2012)

I checked out your pics!  Great job DAVE!  WQQT!


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> I checked out your pics!  Great job DAVE!  WQQT!



Thanks IG


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2012)

Deload

Decided I'm not deloading 4 x a week, can't bare the tedium of it. Just doing one lower body session and one upper body session this week.

Deads
3x5

Leg press
3x10

Front squats
3x5

Hamstring curls
3x10

Calf raises
3x8

Abs


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

Good idea, better to rest and not be frustrated than hating it the whole time. 

Gaz I know for deload takes the whole week off.


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Good idea, better to rest and not be frustrated than hating it the whole time.
> 
> Gaz I know for deload takes the whole week off.



Gaz has gone missing in action, not seen his journal updated for a while


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

Yeah I think he said something about his spring/summer was going to be really busy. 

A lot of the regulars including me have been more intermittent lately, I think you and JD are the most consistent the last month or so.

I'm getting the gym in, but work has been crazy with new re-strucuturing again. Of course I'm the faciliator instead of the one getting anything better or with less hours

Don't you have some trips coming up?


----------



## davegmb (May 2, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Yeah I think he said something about his spring/summer was going to be really busy.
> 
> A lot of the regulars including me have been more intermittent lately, I think you and JD are the most consistent the last month or so.
> 
> ...



Plenty; At the end of June I go the Spanish Island of Majorca with friends on a long weekend partying! A day after I get back from there I go over to Barnegat to see my sister and her new baby also taking in New York during the 10 days I'm over there! Then the start of August I go down to London for a week and maybe more with work due to the Olympics being in London this year.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 2, 2012)

Wow your going to get used to living out of your suitcase with that much traveling.

I've never actually been to New York, it'll be intersting to hear your thoughts.


----------



## davegmb (May 5, 2012)

Upper body deload

Bench
3x10

MP
3x10

Seated row
3x15

Lat pulldown
3x12

Bb curl/tricep push down superset
3x10

Abs stuff


----------



## juggernaut (May 5, 2012)

I think Gaz is rearing up for finals as of late, if I'm not mistaken. 
I'm finally realizing the value of deload, especially on a high volume workout.


----------



## davegmb (May 8, 2012)

Military press 5/3/1
5 x 94lbs (42.5kg) 
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
7 x 105lbs (47.5kg)

Db press
10 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Db reverse flyes
20 x 22lbs (10kg)
20 x 22lbs
20 x 22lbs

Bb curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
10 x 77lbs

Hammer curls
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Abs stuff


----------



## PreMier (May 8, 2012)

nice hammer curls!


----------



## AustinGal (May 9, 2012)

What kind of "Stuff" do you do for abs? Just curious...


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2012)

PreMier said:


> nice hammer curls!



Haha should have made that clearer, they look like heavy db curls don't they?! Was actually a hammer grip bar using both hands, slow and controlled.


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2012)

AustinGal said:


> What kind of "Stuff" do you do for abs? Just curious...



Various core work with a medicine ball and really like standing cable crunches


----------



## juggernaut (May 9, 2012)

What are you rep ranges for your ab work?


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> What are you rep ranges for your ab work?



10-15 for an work mostly Jugg, what about yourself?


----------



## davegmb (May 9, 2012)

Deads
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
5 x 276lbs (125kg)
5 x 287lbs (130kg)

BB rows
12 x 143lbs (65kg)
12 x 154lbs (70kg)
12 x 154lbs

DB rows
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Lat pulldowns
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
15 x 110lbs

BB good mornings 
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 9, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> 5 x 254lbs (115kg)
> 5 x 276lbs (125kg)
> 5 x 287lbs (130kg)
> ...


Bet your back felt this workout!


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2012)

yea, i thought it was db's lol.. thats still a good workout. i dont use very strict form on my hammer curls


----------



## x~factor (May 9, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i dont use very strict form on my hammer curls


Same here.


----------



## davegmb (May 10, 2012)

Bench
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 170lbs (77.5kg)
5 x 182lbs (82.5kg)

DB incline bench
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 55lbs 

DB flyes
15 x 33lbs (15kg)
15 x 33lbs
12 x 33lbs

Press ups until failure

Tricep rope pull downs
4 x 10

Cable kick backs
4 x 12

Abs stuff

20 mins on incline treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (May 10, 2012)

Numbers keep going up.  Great job.


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2012)

Squats
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)

Incline leg press
15 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)
10 x 440lbs
10 x 440lbs
10 x 440lbs

Lying leg curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 77lbs

Feet together and low leg press
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 287lbs (130kg)
10 x 287lbs
10 x 287lbs

Seated calf raises
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs
12 x 88lbs (40kg)


----------



## x~factor (May 13, 2012)

Is that a different machine when you do low leg presses?


----------



## davegmb (May 13, 2012)

No same leg press X. Its an incline one you add plates to, usually go high and wide, so just to hit my quads because somebody was on the leg extensions I went low and feet together!


----------



## davegmb (May 14, 2012)

Feeling under the weather, so was bit of a struggle

Military press
3 x 99lbs (45kg)
3 x 105lbs (47.5kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)

Military press assistance
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Face pulls
12 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Chin ups
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Incline DB curls
4 x 10

Abs stuff


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2012)

Deads 5/3/1
3 x 276lbs (125kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)
5 x 309lbs (140kg)

DB rows
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Seated cable row
12 x 121lbs (55kg)
12 x 121lbs
12 x 121lbs

Lat pulldowns
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

RDL
8 x 210lbs (95kg)
8 x 210lbs
8 x 210lbs
5 x 210lbs ran out of steam 

Abs stuff


----------



## x~factor (May 16, 2012)

Hey Dave, what would you say the difference between a regular deadlift and RDL?


----------



## davegmb (May 16, 2012)

With the RDL once I lift the weight at the start of the set like a normal deadlift lift, I then put a slight bend in the knee and go down to about shin level and up again until I reach the required reps! Just trying to feel a big stretch in my hamstrings, where as my deadlifts are less stiff legged.


----------



## davegmb (May 18, 2012)

Bench
3 x 170lbs (77.5kg)
3 x 182lbs (82.5kg)
5 x 193lbs (87.5kg)
Shoulder felt good

DB inclines
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs
Did these with a 3 second descent, alot tougher

DB flyes/press ups
15 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
15 x 28lbs
15 x 28lbs
Finished of with press ups until failure

Dips
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW
8 x BW

Overhead tricep extensions
3 x 10
Cable kick backs
2 x 15

Abs stuff


----------



## omerta2010 (May 18, 2012)

Workouts looking good and your still making great progress. So how many rounds is this now?


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2012)

4 rounds O but only just realised I've been increasing the weight every 4 weeks,when apparently he says to do it every 8 weeks haha oops. I will put it right!


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2012)

Squats
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)

Incline leg press
15 x 330lbs (150kg)
12 x 440lbs (200kg)
10 x 485lbs (220kg)
8 x 507lbs (230kg)
15 x 330lbs

Lying hamstring curls
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs 
8 x 88lbs
8 x 77lbs

Leg extensions
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
15 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
Slow with pause at top and bottom
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 77lbs
12 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2012)

nice deads the other day, and glad to see the shoulder is feeling good


----------



## davegmb (May 19, 2012)

Thanks premier


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 19, 2012)

Workouts looking good Dave. You have shown consistent progress, and that is the name of the game!


----------



## omerta2010 (May 20, 2012)

davegmb said:


> 4 rounds O but only just realised I've been increasing the weight every 4 weeks,when apparently he says to do it every 8 weeks haha oops. I will put it right!



The only time I heard about going 8 weeks at the same weight was if you progress has stalled I thought he said either go back one round for or stay the same for the next round. 

I'll have to check my book again.


----------



## davegmb (May 22, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> The only time I heard about going 8 weeks at the same weight was if you progress has stalled I thought he said either go back one round for or stay the same for the next round.
> 
> I'll have to check my book again.



Right I'm still confused then


----------



## omerta2010 (May 22, 2012)

Think I found were the confusion is in the book he says "the second 4 week phase, the lifter increases is maxes no more than 5 lbs per upper body and 10 lbs for lower body lifts. These increases are to the max that your basing your percentages on. Your NOT increasing the weight for each set"

I read this as his warning that each 4 week phase you increase the 5 adn 10 to the max weight your basing all the percetages on and not 5 or 10 to the actual lift. Sometimes that increase will result in you using the same weight for the next round and just beat your pr reps, while others you'll see it increase. 

Did that makes more sense. 

I think you've been doing it right, and the numbers are proving that. 

I've been sick as a dog the last few days, gonna have to try to condense my training into 3 in a row this week.


----------



## davegmb (May 22, 2012)

Shoulder felt like crap today

Military press 5/3/1
5 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
3 x 105lbs (47.5kg)
3 x 121lbs (55kg) probably a PR

DB press
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
8 x 50lbs
6 x 50lbs
8 x 44lbs 

Face pulls
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
15 x 55lbs
15 x 55lbs
15 x 55lbs

Chin ups
X 10
X 8
X 7

BB curls squeeze at top and very slow negative
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

Standing cable crunches
4 x 12

Incline treadmill


----------



## omerta2010 (May 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear your shoulder was acting up, doesn't really show in the weights you used. Looked like a great workout to me.


----------



## davegmb (May 22, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Sorry to hear your shoulder was acting up, doesn't really show in the weights you used. Looked like a great workout to me.



Thanks O


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 22, 2012)

Be careful with that shoulder Dave.  I tried to work thru a bad shoulder and eventually the tendon snapped.  I would take some time off and rest the offending shoulder.  Is it only one side?  Maybe focus on legs and back if that is comfortable. Ice, heat, ice, heat, and more ice and heat.  Take some NSAIDs as well.


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Be careful with that shoulder Dave.  I tried to work thru a bad shoulder and eventually the tendon snapped.  I would take some time off and rest the offending shoulder.  Is it only one side?  Maybe focus on legs and back if that is comfortable. Ice, heat, ice, heat, and more ice and heat.  Take some NSAIDs as well.



Thanks JD I will be more careful, perhaps ease off on the accessory work


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2012)

My grip wasnt very good today as my forearms were tired from alot of cutting thick branches in the garden yesterday

Deads 5/3/1
5 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)
2 x 325lbs (147.5kg)

DB rows
8 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
8 x 83lbs
8 x 83lbs

Seated cable row
12 x 121lbs (55kg)
12 x 121lbs
12 x 121lbs

Lat pull down
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

RDL
Went for a lighter weight and deeper stretch 
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs


----------



## davegmb (May 23, 2012)

The weather is scorching here at the moment


----------



## x~factor (May 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> My grip wasnt very good today as my forearms were tired from alot of cutting thick branches in the garden yesterday



You don't strap up?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> The weather is scorching here at the moment


72 degrees is scorching? Yeah 87% humidity is high, but wait until you come to Jersey in the summer time


----------



## davegmb (May 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> 72 degrees is scorching? Yeah 87% humidity is high, but wait until you come to Jersey in the summer time



Haha we are just not used to any kind of heat round here. My sister tells me it's very humid there, the hottest place I've ever been by a mile was Turkey, now that was serious melt your skin heat.


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2012)

its 10am and the heat index is 94 degrees F


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2012)

PreMier said:


> its 10am and the heat index is 94 degrees F



That's unbelievable, I would be good for nothing


----------



## davegmb (May 26, 2012)

Bench
5 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
3 x 182lbs (82.5kg)
2 x 204lbs (92.5kg)
Drop set
12 x 132lbs (60kg)

Db bench 3 sec descent
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Cable flyes
X 15
X 12
X 12

Dips
X 10
X 10 
X 10

One arm cable pulldowns
6 sets of 12

Abs standing cable crunches
3 sets of 12
Side crunches with 44lbs
2 sets of 10


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 26, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Haha we are just not used to any kind of heat round here. My sister tells me it's very humid there, the hottest place I've ever been by a mile was Turkey, now that was serious melt your skin heat.



When I was a kid, my two aunts came across the pond to visit us in Virginia.  My one aunt always dreamed of moving to the "States".  The temps were around 75 degrees and the humidity high.... She commented later she could never move to America because of that heat.  In the summertime the heat index could easily hit 100 degrees in July and August....


----------



## davegmb (May 27, 2012)

Not the best today, here's a list of my excuses I've decided to blame rather then myself: it's too hot (yes I know, maybe not for the Americans) no air con on in the gym= again too hot, legs felt stiff from earlier in week and finally coming off a set of nights, did I mention it's hot!

Squats
5 x 132lbs (60kg) warm up
5 x 166lbs (75kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
1 x 210lbs (95kg)
Felt like another set
2 x 199lbs (90kg)

Incline leg press/ calf raises in between sets
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Leg extensions
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
3 sets of 15-20


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2012)

In my gym it's always too damn cold!


----------



## davegmb (May 29, 2012)

Having a break from 5/3/1 for a short while, nothing too different just want a bit more volume on the major lifts.

Military press
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
4 x 110lbs (50kg)
4 x 110lbs
4 x 110lbs
8 x 88lbs

Cable lateral raises
X 10
X 10
X 10

Face pulls
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 99lbs (45kg)
12 x 99lbs
12 x 99lbs

Tricep push downs
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
12 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

One arm cable pull downs
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Standing calf raises
8 x 198lbs (90kg)
8 x 198lbs
8 x 198lbs

Abs raises leg weighted crunches
X 15
X 15
X 15


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

x~factor said:


> In my gym it's always too damn cold!



It's not cold until you can see your breath when doing squats inside the gym. 

Then talk to me about cold, reminds me I gotta tell them to install a heater for next winter.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

So dave what is your average temp over there. At my place the low in the summers is around 75-80 with highs around 105-110. But we are lucky as it's dry heat.


----------



## omerta2010 (May 29, 2012)

Nice workout today, I'm about 3.5 weeks out from starting 5/3/1 again. I noticed after about 4 rounds I usually needed a little break as well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 29, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So dave what is your average temp over there. At my place the low in the summers is around 75-80 with highs around 105-110. But we are lucky as it's dry heat.



Dry heat in Jersey?  LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davegmb (May 30, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> So dave what is your average temp over there. At my place the low in the summers is around 75-80 with highs around 105-110. But we are lucky as it's dry heat.



Not as warm as that, our temps can drop alot lower then that in fact! Because the UK is an island and where it's situated the weather is so unpredictable and fast changing, you just never know what kind of summer your getting!


----------



## davegmb (May 30, 2012)

Deads
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
3 x 210lbs (95kg)
3 x 254lbs (115kg)
3 x 254lbs 
3 x 298lbs (135kg)
3 x 320lbs (145kg)
2 x 342lbs (155kg)
6 x 254lbs

DB rows
8 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
8 x 83lbs
8 x 83lbs
Grip on right hand which is the under grip on deads was struggling on these rows after the deads.

Lat pulldowns
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
8 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 143lbs

Seated cable rows
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

Good mornings
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs
8 x 99lbs

Weighted abs crunches
3 x 15 

25 mins cardio


----------



## x~factor (May 30, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Grip on right hand which is the under grip on deads was struggling on these rows after the deads.



You don't switch hands with over/under grip when doing deads?


----------



## davegmb (May 30, 2012)

x~factor said:


> You don't switch hands with over/under grip when doing deads?



No I need to start


----------



## omerta2010 (May 30, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Not as warm as that, our temps can drop alot lower then that in fact! Because the UK is an island and where it's situated the weather is so unpredictable and fast changing, you just never know what kind of summer your getting!



San Fransisco is like that, be hot as hell when going to see a baseball game but by the time it's over your wearing two sweatshirts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2012)

Great progress on your deads! You should switch your hands between heavy sets of deads, but in my experience you have a dominant side.  A mixed grip puts a 'twist' or torque on your spine, which is not good when going heavy. For that reason I go against the grain, and recommend straps and using a overhand grip.  If a competitive powerlifter training for a comp, that may not be good advice, but most of us are trying to add some mass and strength, so who cares how we get there?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2012)

Bench
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)
3 x 199lbs
2 x 199lbs, 18 x 110lbs (50kg)

Incline db press
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Db flyes
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Bb curls
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Preacher machine curls
4 sets of 10

Abs stuff


----------



## davegmb (Jun 3, 2012)

Squats
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 177lbs
5 x 177lbs
5 x 177lbs
2 x 199lbs (90kg), 10 x 132lbs

Incline leg press
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
6 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 440lbs
10 x 330lbs

Lying hamstring curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
18 x 66lbs (30kg)

Leg extensions
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
25 x 44lbs (20kg)


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2012)

Military press
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
4 x 110lbs (50kg)
4 x 110lbs
4 x 110lbs
11 x 88lbs 

Reverse db flyes
X 15
X 15
X 15
X 15

Lateral raises
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10

Tricep tri set, 4 sets of:
Skull crushers x 10, rope pull downs x 8, db kick backs x 10

Abs stuff


----------



## x~factor (Jun 5, 2012)

What program are you following now, Dave?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 5, 2012)

x~factor said:


> What program are you following now, Dave?



None really, just going to train without a plan for a few weeks


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2012)

A week off deads this week

Db row
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
10 x 77lbs (35kg)

Pull ups
BW x 6
BW x 6
BW x 5

Lat pulldowns
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

RDL
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Standing calf raises
3 x 10
1 x 25


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2012)

davegmb said:


> None really, just going to train without a plan for a few weeks


Any particular reason why?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 6, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Any particular reason why?



Just having a break from 5/3/1 for a short while. Felt like doing some more volume before my holiday


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 7, 2012)

When are you coming to New Jersey?


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Just having a break from 5/3/1 for a short while. Felt like doing some more volume before my holiday



And it's better than slacking off.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 7, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Just having a break from 5/3/1 for a short while. Felt like doing some more volume before my holiday





i like training instinctively sometimes. it makes it fun, and you always get a good workout on what you're trying to hit.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> When are you coming to New Jersey?



Start of july


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i like training instinctively sometimes. it makes it fun, and you always get a good workout on what you're trying to hit.



Agree with this


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> And it's better than slacking off.



Plenty of time for slacking off when I'm on the beach in Spain at the end of the month, cant wait.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2012)

Bench
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 177lbs
5 x 177lbs, 10 x 132lbs

Incline db 
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Db flyes
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Chins
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Incline db curls
8 x 33lbs (15kg)
6 x 33lbs
8 x 28lbs (12.5kg)
8 x 28lbs

Standing cable ab crunches
3 sets of 10


----------



## davegmb (Jun 8, 2012)

I've started to take Creatine today. It promises me increased strength and power along with lean muscle gains!!!!!!!!! We will see lol


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 8, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i like training instinctively sometimes. it makes it fun, and you always get a good workout on what you're trying to hit.


Absolutely.  
You know what I used to do?  My favorite gym a few years back, sometimes I was bored or unmotivated, and I would ask a buddy.... "what are you doing today?".  Then i would say, mind if I work in with you?  That usually lead to some really good workouts because it was so different then mine.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 8, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I've started to take Creatine today. It promises me increased strength and power along with lean muscle gains!!!!!!!!! We will see lol



Definitely helps me. I could easily tell the difference between taking it and not taking it.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2012)

Squats
10 x bar
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg), 16 x 132lbs

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
5 x 99lbs (45kg), 10 x 66lbs (30kg)

'Single leg' leg extensions
X 10
X 9
X 9

Seated calf raises
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
15 x 66lbs (30kg), 17 x 44lbs (20kg)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2012)

i bought monohydrate today. i have a 5 minute pushup comp on the 22nd and need to be saturated so i dont burn out haha


----------



## davegmb (Jun 10, 2012)

PreMier said:


> i bought monohydrate today. i have a 5 minute pushup comp on the 22nd and need to be saturated so i dont burn out haha



5 minute push up comp, sounds really tough. Good luck with it and let me know how many you get.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2012)

Military press
10 x bar
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
4 x 110lbs (50kg)
1 x 132lbs (60kg) push press
5 x 110lbs
5 x 110lbs
10 x 88lbs

Lateral cable raises
X 12
X 12
X 10
X 10

Face pulls
15 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
15 x 55lbs

Tricep rope pulldowns
X 15
X 12
X 12
X 15

Dips
X 10
X 10
X 10

Cable Kickbacks
X 15
X 15

Standing cable abs crunches
X 15
X 15
X 15


----------



## PreMier (Jun 12, 2012)

nice work! they increased it to ten minutes O_O



JerseyDevil said:


> Absolutely.
> You know what I used to do?  My favorite gym a few years back, sometimes I was bored or unmotivated, and I would ask a buddy.... "what are you doing today?".  Then i would say, mind if I work in with you?  That usually lead to some really good workouts because it was so different then mine.



i used to like to do that, but now i like lifting alone. i have a hard time finding someone that can lift similar weights


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah it's good to lift with people stronger then you every so often! But every workout would just knock my confidence seeing what weight your throwing around compared to me.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh and 10 minutes for press ups is just crazy, can't imagine ever being able to keep going that long!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Yeah it's good to lift with people stronger then you every so often! But every workout would just knock my confidence seeing what weight your throwing around compared to me.




Exactly what I was thinking when I ready Premier's post. 

Great lookin workout today, shoulders should have been fried.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 13, 2012)

Deads
4 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 243lbs (110kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)
3 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 265lbs

Pulldowns underhand grip - first few sets too light as don't usually do these
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 127.5lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 166lbs (75kg)

Db rows
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Seated row
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
18 x 88lbs (40kg)

Lying hamstring curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs
15 x 77lbs (35kg)


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 14, 2012)

High rep deads....Love em. Good work!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 14, 2012)

oh your back is gonna hurt tomorrow lol


----------



## x~factor (Jun 14, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Deads
> 4 x 154lbs (70kg)
> 3 x 220lbs (100kg)
> 3 x 243lbs (110kg)
> ...



Damn.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 15, 2012)

Bench
20 x bar
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 188lbs (85kg)
5 x 199lbs (90kg) had a spotter on this, think he may have helped me out the last rep
10 x 154lbs (70kg)

Incline db
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
9 x 44lbs

Db flyes
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Hammer curls
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Bb curls
X 10
X 10 
X 10


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2012)

Front squats today. Suit my build so much more then back squats, I can stay more upright and my torso doesn't lean as far forward.

Front squats
10 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 154lbs
3 x 154lbs
3 x 154lbs
3 x 132lbs
3 x 132lbs

Bb lunges
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

RDL
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs

Unilateral leg extensions
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10

Seated calf raises
One big drop set totally 100 reps

Standing cable crunches
3 sets of 10


----------



## x~factor (Jun 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Front squats today. Suit my build so much more then back squats, I can stay more upright and my torso doesn't lean as far forward.
> 
> Bb lunges
> 8 x 77lbs (35kg)
> ...



Forget front squats, lunges are the worse! I think that is the hardest movement for legs!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 17, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Forget front squats, lunges are the worse! I think that is the hardest movement for legs!



Yeah I was gasping for breath after each set haha


----------



## davegmb (Jun 18, 2012)

Saw a video today were Louie Simmons the westside barbell guy claimed wide stance squats recruit just as much quad fibres as close stance. He said its been proven the whole stance thing is a myth!  Interesting, thought I'd share.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 18, 2012)

I didnt there was much truth in that actually. Got a link to the video?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pulling Dave..... I need to catch up to you!


----------



## x~factor (Jun 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Saw a video today were Louie Simmons the westside barbell guy claimed wide stance squats recruit just as much quad fibres as close stance. He said its been proven the whole stance thing is a myth!  Interesting, thought I'd share.



I'm assuming you can lift more with wider stance, correct?


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I'm assuming you can lift more with wider stance, correct?



Think that's the theory


----------



## davegmb (Jun 19, 2012)

Tried the military press with really short rest period, not a good idea with this exercise, wont do it again:
MP:
10 x bar
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
4 x 110lbs
4 x 110lbs
6 x 88lbs

Cable lateral raises superset with shrugs 55lbs db each side 
X 8 raises, x 8 shrugs 
X 8 raises, x 8 shrugs
X 8 raises, x 8 shrugs
X 8 raises, x 8 shrugs

Face pulls
X 12
X 12
X 12
X 12

Tricep rope pull downs
X 12
X 12
X 10

Tricep push downs
X 10
X 10
X 10

Dips
X 10
X 10
X 10

Cable kick backs
X 15 each side
X 15 each side

Abs stuff
Standing cable crunches and weighted side crunches


----------



## davegmb (Jun 20, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)
3 x 331lbs (150kg)
10 x 265lbs (120kg)
6 x 287lbs (130kg)

Dead stop db rows
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)

Seated cable rows
12 x 121lbs (55kg)
12 x 121lbs
20 x 121lbs drop set

Lat pulldowns different grips
8 x 127lbs (57.5kg) over
8 x 127lbs over
8 x 143lbs (65kg) under
8 x 143lbs under

Bb good mornings
10 x bar
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

20 mins treadmill


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2012)

You have turned into a pulling machine!  I could see that in your back development in the pics you posted.  Way to go Dave.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You have turned into a pulling machine!  I could see that in your back development in the pics you posted.  Way to go Dave.



Thanks JD appreciate that just wish my pushing exercises were as strong, but guess its just the way I'm built


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2012)

Bench
Warm up with bar
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)

Incline bench
12 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
12 x 50lbs
12 x 50lbs
12 x 50lbs

Press ups
X 20
X 20
X 20

Cable flyes
X 15
X 12
X 12

Light bicep work due to back day yesterday

Ez bar curls
X 10
X 8
X 8
X 8

Db preachers
X 10
X 10

Hammer grip bar curls
X 10
X 10
X 10

Machine preacher curls
X 15
X 12

Abs stuff

20 mins treadmill


----------



## x~factor (Jun 21, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Light bicep work due to back day yesterday



See if that was me, I would've skipped bicep altogether. Not that I'm slacking or something.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2012)

x~factor said:


> See if that was me, I would've skipped bicep altogether. Not that I'm slacking or something.



No I agree X, wouldn't normally but I go on holiday next week and won't hit the gym for 3 weeks so I'm hitting it hard as got plenty of rest coming!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 21, 2012)

Where to? I pull better than I push as well


----------



## davegmb (Jun 21, 2012)

PreMier said:


> Where to? I pull better than I push as well



Spain then back for a day and off to the US


----------



## davegmb (Jun 24, 2012)

Squat
Warm up with bar
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 188lbs (85kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 485lbs (220kg)
8 x 507lbs (230kg)
5 x 529lbs (240kg)

Bb lunges
8 x 110lbs (50kg) each side 
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
Huge drop set 100 reps


----------



## omerta2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

Have a great vacation.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2012)

Details.... details!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 20, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> Details.... details!



Details are I stayed at my sisters in Barneget on the Jersey shore and had a fantastic time. Spent a few days in New York mainly drunk and a couple of days in Atlantic City too, had a fantastic time.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm back working out, just not been bothered typing it out. Shoulder still hates bb bench so might drop it got the db's.
However, first week back pulled a 350lbs deadlift for one so can still pull, shame about the rest of it!!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 24, 2012)

MP
10 x bar
10 x bar
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
4 x 110lbs (50kg) bit of leg use
8 x 88lbs

Superset
Db laterals with face pulls
X 8 laterals X 10 pulls
X 8 X 10
X 8 X 10
X 8 X 10

Skull crushers with hammer bar
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Dips
X 12
X 12
X 10
X 8

Bench dips
X 20

Abs stuff


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Superset
> Db laterals with face pulls
> X 8 laterals X 10 pulls
> X 8 X 10
> ...



w/b, and these just sound painful. 

Hope you enjoyed your time off.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> *Skull crushers with hammer bar*


This sounds even more painful!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> w/b, and these just sound painful.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your time off.



I did thanks O, happy to be back in the gym now though


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> This sounds even more painful!



Yes, there were not the most pleasant


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

davegmb said:


> I did thanks O, happy to be back in the gym now though



I know that feeling. 

So are you planning on trying to catch any of the Olympic events or is quite a distance from you?


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> I know that feeling.
> 
> So are you planning on trying to catch any of the Olympic events or is quite a distance from you?



I'm actually going to be working down there as of next week, but not sure what I will see yet!


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 220lbs (100kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)

Pulldowns underhand
15 x 127.5lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)
8 x 177lbs

DB rows
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

BB good mornings
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
X 20
X 20
X 20


----------



## davegmb (Jul 25, 2012)

Just curious what websites people look at for training?
I use 2 really:
Elitefts: very good for strength and viewing journals of Dave Tate or Matt Kroc but articles are not great.
TNation: articles come thick and fast, but can be repetitive.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 27, 2012)

I could really see how my good shoulder had been carrying my dodgy one, when I've been doing bb bench. Because today on the db's my dodgy shoulder side was giving out much faster!

Db bench
20 x 33lbs (15kg) warm up
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
5 x 77lbs (35kg)
5 x 77lbs
7 x 66lbs

Incline db bench
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Press ups
4 sets to failure

Bb curls wide grip
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Bb curls close grip
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs stuff


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2012)

Floor press's have really helped with my glitchy shoulder.

Good lookin workout. 

Have a great weekend and be safe at the Olympics.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Just curious what websites people look at for training?
> I use 2 really:
> Elitefts: very good for strength and viewing journals of Dave Tate or Matt Kroc but articles are not great.
> TNation: articles come thick and fast, but can be repetitive.



I've pretty much just been reading EliteFTS, but that's because I've standardized on a couple routines.  

I'll have to check out TNation


----------



## Curt James (Jul 27, 2012)

davegmb said:


> *Just curious what websites people look at for training?*
> I use 2 really:
> Elitefts: very good for strength and viewing journals of Dave Tate or Matt Kroc but articles are not great.
> TNation: articles come thick and fast, but can be repetitive.



I've checked out TNation in the past. Registered there I'm pretty sure, too. But for training I normally just surf the web or YouTube. Also they normally have a training guide in the mags or with a supplement. BPI had a cool training manual at one time - I used their split for several weeks.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 29, 2012)

Squats 
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
5 x 177lbs

Incline leg press
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
6 x 330lbs (150kg)
6 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 440lbs
6 x 440lbs

Leg extensions
15 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
14 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Hamstring curls
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
Lots of reps one big drop set


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2012)

Saw someone in the gym doing db flyes with straps today!!!! Am I missing something??


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2012)

MP
10 x bar
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 99lbs

Mp assistance
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Db reverse flyes
X 20
X 20
X 20

Tricep rope pull down
X 15
X 15
X 12
X 10

Dips
X 15
X 15
X 10
X 10

Tricep cable pulldowns
X 12
X 12
X 15

Abs stuff


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 31, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Saw someone in the gym doing db flyes with straps today!!!! Am I missing something??


Some misguided souls use straps for EVERYTHING! I don't get it either


----------



## omerta2010 (Jul 31, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Saw someone in the gym doing db flyes with straps today!!!! Am I missing something??



Maybe they were afraid somebody would steal them if they put them down. 

Best is the ones who wear gloves on everything including the smith rack when they do squats, well ok half squats.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 31, 2012)

omerta2010 said:


> Maybe they were afraid somebody would steal them if they put them down.



Haha I like it


----------



## davegmb (Aug 8, 2012)

Deads
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 243lbs (110kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)

Chin ups
X 10
X 8
X 8

Db rows
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Lat pulldowns
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Bb good mornings
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2012)

Db bench
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs
10 x 66lbs

Db incline bench
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 44lbs
10 x 44lbs

Press ups
3 sets to failure

Bb curls
3 sets of 15


----------



## davegmb (Aug 11, 2012)

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)
5 x 529lbs (240kg)

Squats with pause
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Leg extensions
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg), 9 x 77lbs

Seated calf raises 
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Standing bodyweight calf raises
X 100


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2012)

Good to see you are back into it big time. Strong leg presses!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 14, 2012)

Db shoulder press
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs

Face pulls
15 x 44lbs
12 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

Db lateral raises
10 x 22lbs (10kg)
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs
10 x 22lbs

Close grip bench
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Dips
X 15
X 10
X 10

Cable one arm pulldowns
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs stuff


----------



## x~factor (Aug 15, 2012)

Deads and Leg Presses numbers are insane!


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks X


----------



## davegmb (Aug 15, 2012)

Deads 
5 x 244lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 288lbs (130kg)

Hamstring curls
12 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Db rows
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Lat pull downs underhand grip
5 sets of 10 

Seated row
3 sets of 8

Seated calf raises
Lots of reps


----------



## davegmb (Aug 17, 2012)

Db bench
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
4 x 88lbs (40kg) 
6 x 77lbs

Incline db bench
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 60lbs
8 x 60lbs

Db incline flyes
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Bb curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Hammer curls with special bar
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 8

Standing cable abs crunches
3 sets of 10

Rowing machine
1000m


----------



## x~factor (Aug 17, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Seated calf raises
> Lots of reps


You got tired of counting? LOL


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 17, 2012)

counting?  I thought we were just supposed to make up numbers to try to look cool. 

j/k, welcome back dave workouts look great


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2012)

Couldn't get on the squat rack first again. Not worrying about it just do another exercise instead, one of the benefits of not doing 5/3/1


----------



## davegmb (Aug 18, 2012)

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)
10 x 440lbs
10 x 440lbs

Squats with pause at bottom
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Leg extensions
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 15


----------



## x~factor (Aug 18, 2012)

I might have to follow you with your squat workout. I continue to struggle with anything past 6-8 reps. I need to go lighter and get up there in reps.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 21, 2012)

Db shoulder press
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
6 x 55lbs (25kg)
6 x 55lbs
8 x 55lbs

Military press
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Face pulls
15 x 44lbs (20kg)
12 x 55lbs (25kg)
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs
12 x 55lbs

Tricep rope pulldowns
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10

One arm cable tricep pulldowns
X 10
X 10
X 10

Dips
X 10
X 10
X 20

Abs stuff


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 21, 2012)

Love the face pulls. I have been very successful with a move called the JM Press. It kills all of your heads on the triceps.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ive noticed alot of you guys putting this in your journal, but had no idea what is was until now, thank you.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 22, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 243lbs (110kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)
3 x 331lbs (150kg)

Good mornings
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Db rows
8 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
8 x 83lbs
8 x 83lbs

Neutral grip pulldowns
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Seated cable row
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs

Standing calf raises
3 sets of 10

Rowing machine


----------



## davegmb (Aug 24, 2012)

Db bench
10 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 70lbs (32.5kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs

Incline db bench
10 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
10 x 50lbs
10 x 50lbs

Press ups
X 15
X 15
X 20

Chin ups
X 8
X 8
X 8

Bb curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Seated hammer curls
X 8
X 10

Treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Aug 25, 2012)

Front squats
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
4 x 154lbs (50kg) 8 x back squat

Incline leg press
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 485lbs (220kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)

Leg extensions
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Hamstrings still tight from GM and deads the other day so left it at that

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 8


----------



## davegmb (Aug 27, 2012)

MP
10 x bar
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg) 10 x 66lbs (30kg)

Bb shrugs ss with lateral raises
10 x 132lbs (60kg)/ 10 x 22lbs (10kg)
8 x 177lbs (80kg)/ 10 x 22lbs
8 x 177lbs/ 10 x 22lbs

Face pulls
X 12
X 12
X 12
X 12

Tricep rope pull downs
X 12
X 10
X 10
X 10

Skull crushers
X 8
X 8
X 8

Dips
X 10
X 10
X 10

Single arm cable pulldown
X 20

Abs stuff


----------



## davegmb (Aug 28, 2012)

Week off deads

Db row
8 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs

Bb row
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs

Seated row
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs

Lat pulldowns 
10 x 127lbs over
10 x 127lbs over
10 x 143lbs under
10 x 143lbs under

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 99lbs (45kg) 5 x 88lbs 5 x 77lbs

RDL
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 10-12


----------



## Curt James (Aug 28, 2012)

How long does that workout take you normally? Looks great.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey curt I flew through this in a bit over then an hour


----------



## davegmb (Aug 30, 2012)

Db bench
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 77lbs

Incline db bench
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 60lbs

Incline db flyes
10 x 33lbs (15kg)
10 x 33lbs
10 x 33lbs

Chin ups
X 10
X 10
X 10

Bb curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 94lbs (42.5kg)

Machine preacher curls
X 10
X 10
X 10


----------



## x~factor (Aug 30, 2012)

How is YOUR training going?


----------



## davegmb (Aug 30, 2012)

x~factor said:


> How is YOUR training going?



Yeah going okay, enjoying it at the moment


----------



## davegmb (Sep 1, 2012)

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)
10 x 440lbs 
10 x 440lbs

Front squats
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)

Leg extensions
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Standing calf raises
X 12
X 10
X 10
X 10


----------



## davegmb (Sep 5, 2012)

Military press
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 110lbs

Db press
8 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
8 x 50lbs
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 44lbs

Face pulls/lateral raises superset
12/8
12/8
12/8
15

Overhead rope pulls
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Dips
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10

Rope pulldowns
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs stuff

Cardio


----------



## x~factor (Sep 6, 2012)

What type and how much cardio do you do, Dave?


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2012)

x~factor said:


> What type and how much cardio do you do, Dave?



Not alot haha. I like to keep it to two times a week usually a 3 mile max run and the next time I will do some rowing.


----------



## davegmb (Sep 6, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)
3 x 331lbs (150kg)

Db rows
8 x 83lbs (37.5kg)
8 x 83lbs
8 x 83lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

Lat pulldowns
X 10
X 10
X 12
X 12

Seated row
X 10
X 8
X 8

Hamstring curls lying
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10


----------



## x~factor (Sep 6, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Not alot haha. I like to keep it to two times a week usually a 3 mile max run and the next time I will do some rowing.



It's more than I do. I do none. LOL


----------



## davegmb (Sep 8, 2012)

Bench
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)
3 x 199lbs

Db incline
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

Press ups
3 sets to failure

Chin ups
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Bb curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Db hammer curls
X 10
X 12

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Sep 9, 2012)

Front squats
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 132lbs 
5 x 154lbs (70kg)

Incline leg press
10 x 110lbs
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
5 x 507lbs (230kg)
15 x 330lbs 

Leg extensions
X 12
X 10
X 10
X 10

RDL
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Seated calf raises
X 25
X 20
X 20


----------



## davegmb (Sep 11, 2012)

Seated db press
6 x 55lbs (25kg)
6 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
5 x 60lbs 
6 x 55lbs

Cable lateral raises
X 12
X 12
X 10
X 10

Reverse db flyes
X 15
X 15
X 15
X 15

Overhead rope pulls triceps
X 15
X 15
X 12
X 10

Cg bench
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs

Tricep cable one arm pull down
X 15
X 10
X 10

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Sep 12, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 265lbs
5 x 265lbs

Db rows
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Seated cable rows
12 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
10 x 143lbs
10 x 143lbs

Lat pulldowns
8 x 127lbs
8 x 127lbs
8 x 127lbs
8 x 127lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
10 x 77lbs

Seated calf raises
1 giant drop set

Treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Sep 14, 2012)

Db bench
15 x 44lbs (20kg)
10 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs

Incline db
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
7 x 60lbs
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 55lbs

Db flyes
X 12
X 12
X 12

Bb curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Db hammer curls
X 8
X 8
X 8

Ez bar curls 
X 15
X 12
X 8

Abs

Treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Sep 15, 2012)

Squats
10 x bar
10 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
6 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 200lbs (90kg)

Front squats
6 x 132lbs 
6 x 132lbs
6 x 132lbs

Incline leg press
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs
8 x 440lbs

RDL
8 x 132lbs
8 x 177lbs 
8 x 177lbs
8 x 177lbs

Seated calf raises
3 x 12


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 16, 2012)

You have really upped your poundages over the last year or so.  Especially bench.  Great job Dave


----------



## davegmb (Sep 16, 2012)

JerseyDevil said:


> You have really upped your poundages over the last year or so.  Especially bench.  Great job Dave



Thanks JD! Not really been looking at other peoples journals lately just been logging my workout and leaving.


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 21, 2012)

Not been here for a while. But you've progressed well mate thats for sure!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 4, 2012)

trapzilla said:


> Not been here for a while. But you've progressed well mate thats for sure!



Thanks traps nice to see you back


----------



## davegmb (Oct 4, 2012)

Update: had a busy couple of weeks went Edinburgh on my stag doo and got married last weekend. Honeymoon not for a couple of weeks so time to get some workouts in.

Wednesday:
MP
4x5

Db press
4x8

Facepulls
4x15

Rope pull down and overhead extension  ss
X8,8
X8,8
X8,8

Dips
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs

Thursday
Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 243lbs (110kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)

Db rows
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs

Lat pulldowns
X 10 overhand
X 8 overhand
X 8 under hand
X 8 close grip

Seated cable row
X 10
X 10
X 10

Good mornings
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
8 x 99lbs (45kg)

Seated calf raises
3 x 10


----------



## x~factor (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow! You have been busy! Hahaaha.

Congrats, Dave!!!


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2012)

x~factor said:


> Wow! You have been busy! Hahaaha.
> 
> Congrats, Dave!!!



Thanks bud


----------



## davegmb (Oct 7, 2012)

Saturday

Db bench
Worked up to a set of 5 x 88lbs (40kg)

Incline db bench
4 sets got up to 8 x 66lbs (30kg)

Press ups
3 sets to failure

B&b curls
4 sets of 10-12

Incline hammer curls
4x10

Abs

Sunday

Bb squats
Worked up to 3 x 210lbs (95kg)

Incline leg press
Worked up to 3 sets of 8 x 440lbs (200kg)

Leg extensions
4x10-12

Lying hamstring curls
3x10-15

Seated calf raises
4x8-10


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2012)

MP
15 x bar
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 99lbs (45kg)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 110lbs
8 x 88lbs

Db shrugs
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 72lbs (32.5kg)
10 x 72lbs

Hammer press
10 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Face pulls
X 12
X 12
X 12
X 12

Ss rope pulldowns/ overhead rope extensions
X 10,10
X 10,10
X 10,10

CG bench
15 x 110lbs
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs

Abs

Cardio


----------



## davegmb (Oct 11, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 243lbs (110kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)
1 x 331lbs (150kg)
1 x 353lbs (160kg)
0 x 364lbs (165kg) Fail

Pull ups
X 6 wide overhand grip
X 8 neutral grip close
X 8 neutral grip wide
X 8 wide overhand
X 8 wide overhand

Db rows
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Seated hammer rows
X 15
X 10
X 10

seated calf raises
5 x 10

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Oct 13, 2012)

Bench 
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 88lbs

Incline db bench
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 55lbs
10 x 55lbs

Db flyes incline
X 12
X 12
X 12
X 12

Bb curls
X 10
X 10
X 10

Machine preacher curls
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs

Cardio run


----------



## davegmb (Oct 14, 2012)

Front squats
8 x bar
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
2 x 177lbs (80kg)

Bulgarian split squat - forgot what he'll these are, hurt more the regular squats
8,8 x BW
8,8 x BW + 66lbs (30kg)
8,8 x BW + 66lbs
8,8 x BW + 66lbs

RDL
8 x 154lbs 
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

Incline leg press
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
12 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
10 x 440lbs

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 10


----------



## davegmb (Oct 16, 2012)

Deads
10 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 243lbs (110kg)
8 x 265lbs (120kg)

Bb rows
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

Lat pulldowns under hand
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8
X8
Worked up to 177lbs

Seated rows cable
X 15
X 12
X 10

Good mornings
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 99lbs

Bb curls
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 16, 2012)

How did your lats feel after that final set?


----------



## davegmb (Oct 17, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> How did your lats feel after that final set?



Yeah definatly could feel the difference with extra volume.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 17, 2012)

Chest, shoulders and triceps today

Db incline
4x8

Bb bench
3x8

Press ups
2 sets to failure

Lateral raises
4x8

Facepulls
3x10

Dips
X 10
X 10

Tricep pull downs
3x10

Overhead triceps
3x10

Abs

Cardio


----------



## davegmb (Oct 18, 2012)

Front squats
10 x bar
3 x 110lbs (50kg)
3 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 166lbs (75kg)
2 x 177lbs (80kg)

Incline leg press
Legs low and close
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
Legs high and wide
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs
10 x 330lbs

Db lunges
X 8,8
X 8,8

Leg extensions
20 x 77lbs (35kg)
12 x 88lbs (40kg)
12 x 88lbs
12 x 88lbs

Lying hamstring curls
15 x 77lbs 
12 x 77lbs
12 x 77lbs

Standing calf raises
Worked up to 220lbs
X 10
X 10
X 8
X 8

Cardio incline treadmill


----------



## davegmb (Oct 30, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 243lbs (110kg)
5 x 265lbs (120kg)
5 x 265lbs

Db rows
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs
8 x 77lbs

Pull ups
X 6
X 6
X 6
Pull downs
X 10
X 10

Seated cable rows wide grip
X 10
X 10
X 10

Good mornings
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 88lbs

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 10


----------



## davegmb (Oct 31, 2012)

Db bench
Warm up x 12
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
4 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 66lbs

Incline db
10 x 50lbs (22.5kg)
10 x 50lbs
10 x 50lbs

Press ups
3 sets to failure

MP
10 x bar
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs
8 x 66lbs

Cable lateral raises
X 10
X 10
X 10

Face pulls
X 15
X 15
X 12
X 12

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Nov 2, 2012)

Squats
10 x bar
6 x 110lbs (50kg)
6 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
5 x 177lbs (80kg)
3 x 199lbs (90kg)
2 x 210lbs (95kg)

Bulgarian split squat
X 8,8,8+ 44lbs 
X 8,8,8 + 44lbs
X 10,10,10 + 44lbs

Incline leg press
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
8 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 330lbs
8 x 330lbs

Leg extensions
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs
10 x 88lbs

Lying hamstring curls
12 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Standing calf raises
X 10
X 8
X 8
X 8


----------



## davegmb (Nov 3, 2012)

Arm workout

Hammer curls 3 x 12
Preacher curls 3 x 8
Bb curls 3 x 8

Rope pull downs 4 x 12-15
Dips 3 x 12
Overhead rope extensions 4 x 10

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Nov 6, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)
3 x 331lbs (150kg)

Db rows
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Pull ups
X 6 neutral grip
X 6 neutral grip wide
X 7 underhand
Pulldowns 127lbs
X 15
X 12

Cable seated row
12 x 127lbs
12 x 127lbs
12 x 127lbs

RDL
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs

Seated calf raises
X 12
X 12
X 12
X 12


----------



## davegmb (Nov 7, 2012)

Incline db bench
10 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
6 x 66lbs (30kg)
5 x 77lbs (35kg)
5 x 77lbs

Db bench
8 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
8 x 60lbs
8 x 60lbs

Incline flyes
8 x 39lbs (17.5kg)
8 x 39lbs
8 x 39lbs

MP
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 77lbs

Face pulls
X 15
X 15
X 12
X 12

Lateral raises
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Nov 10, 2012)

Front squats
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
2 + 2 x 177lbs (80kg)

Back squats
6 x 154lbs 
6 x 154lbs
6 x 154lbs

Incline leg press
12 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 440lbs

Hack squats light weight
X 10
X 10
X 10

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 88lbs

Standing calf raises
X 10
X 10
X 10
X 10


----------



## davegmb (Nov 11, 2012)

Bb curls
4 x 8

Chin ups
8,8,6

Hammer curls
2 x 8
1 x 15

Rope pulldowns
4 x 8

Overhead rope extensions
4 x 8

Single arm cable pulldowns
4 x 10

Abs

Cardio


----------



## davegmb (Nov 14, 2012)

Db bench
8 x 44lbs (20kg)
8 x 55lbs (25kg)
8 x 70lbs (32.5kg)
6 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 77lbs
6 x 77lbs

Incline db
10 x 55lbs 
8 x 55lbs
7 x 55lbs

Press ups
X 15
X 15
X 15

Bradford press
8 x 66lbs
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 77lbs

Facepulls/lateral raises
X 20/10
X 15/10
X 20/10
X 20

Military press
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 88lbs

Abs


----------



## x~factor (Nov 15, 2012)

I got a new signature for you, Dave.

"Money can't buy happiness, but it?s more comfortable to cry in a Corvette than on a bicycle."


----------



## davegmb (Nov 18, 2012)

x~factor said:


> I got a new signature for you, Dave.
> 
> "Money can't buy happiness, but it?s more comfortable to cry in a Corvette than on a bicycle."



Haha I like it


----------



## davegmb (Nov 18, 2012)

Db rows
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 94lbs (42.5kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs

Lat pull downs different grips
5 sets of 8-12

Bb row
10 x 132lbs (60kg)
10 x 132lbs
10 x 132lbs

Straight arm pulldown
3 sets of 10

Seated cable row
3 sets of 8-10

Hammer curls
2 sets of 10

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Nov 18, 2012)

Anderson front squats (dead start from pins)
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 132lbs

Front squats
5 x 132lbs
5 x 132lbs
5 x 132lbs

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)

Single leg leg press
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
8 x 88lbs

Bb good mornings
8 x 88lbs
8 x 110lbs
8 x 110lbs

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 10


----------



## x~factor (Nov 19, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Anderson front squats (dead start from pins)



You mean you start from the bottom? That is tough!


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2012)

x~factor said:


> You mean you start from the bottom? That is tough!



They were X, but help you keep your form


----------



## davegmb (Nov 21, 2012)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 243lbs (110kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 309lbs (140kg)
2 x 331lbs (150kg)
8 x 265lbs 

Pull ups different grips
X 8
X 8
X 8
Pulldowns
12 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 127lbs

Seated rows different grips
12 x 127lbs
12 x 127lbs
12 x 127lbs
12 x 127lbs
12 x 127lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Goblet squats with 55lbs (25kg)
X 10
X 10
X 10

Seated calf raises
4 sets of 10-12


----------



## davegmb (Nov 22, 2012)

Db bench
8 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
5 x 88lbs (40kg)
5 x 88lbs

Bb bench
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
12 x 110lbs
12 x 110lbs

Db incline flyes
X 12
X 12
X 12

Facepulls/shrugs ss
X 10,10
X 10,10
X 20,10

MP
X 10
X 10
X 7

Db laterals
X 10
X 10
X 10

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Nov 24, 2012)

Front squats
8 x bar
5 x 110lbs (50kg)
5 x 132lbs (60kg)
5 x 143lbs (65kg)
5 x 154lbs (70kg)

Incline leg press
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
6 x 507lbs (230kg)
5 x 529lbs (240kg)

Goblet squats
10 x 55lbs (25kg)
10 x 60lbs (27.5kg)
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
10 x 66lbs

Lying hamstring curls
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 99lbs (45kg)
6 x 99lbs
6 x 99lbs

Calf raises standing and seated 
5 sets of 10


----------



## davegmb (Nov 25, 2012)

Bb curls
4 x 8-10

Cable curls
3x10

Hammer curls
3x10

Bench dips
3x20

Overhead extensions
3x8-10

Pull downs
4x10


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2012)

Deads
3 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
1 x 308lbs (140kg)
1 x 331lbs (150kg)
1 x 353lbs (160kg)

Db rows
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs
6 x 88lbs

Lat pulldowns
15 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
12 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs
10 x 127lbs

Seated cable rows
10 x 110lbs (50kg) wide grip
10 x 110lbs
10 x 110lbs close grip
10 x 110lbs

Lying hamstring curls
8 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 88lbs
8 x 88lbs

Goblet squats
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Seated calf raises
1 giant drop set

Abs


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice deads dude, those have gone up since last time i was around! Training going well?


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2012)

Forgot to add a back off set I did in the last workout of deads:
9 x 265lbs (120kg)


----------



## davegmb (Nov 27, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Nice deads dude, those have gone up since last time i was around! Training going well?



Thanks Pal. Yeah happy with deads, just playing to my strengths these days. Use db instead of a bb mainly for bench as its easier in my dodgy shoulder and front squats over back squats tend to suit me better too.


----------



## davegmb (Nov 29, 2012)

Db incline bench
5 x 6-8 with 77lbs (35kg)

Flat db flyes
3 x 8

Press ups
3 x 12-18

Face pulls heavy
4 x 12-15

Push press
3 x 8

Db laterals
3 x 15-20

Abs


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 5, 2012)

Where you at man? Moar workouts!


----------



## davegmb (Dec 12, 2012)

Gazhole said:


> Where you at man? Moar workouts!



Hey Gaz, just getting back at it this week. Got into a 'bit of bother' on a night out and ended up with a fractured cheekbone and eye socket so had a week and a bit off. I'm good to go now though.


----------



## x~factor (Dec 13, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Got into a 'bit of bother' on a night out and ended up with a fractured cheekbone and eye socket so had a week and a bit off.



"bit of bother'? Is that British for 'got into a fight' with someone?


----------



## davegmb (Dec 16, 2012)

x~factor said:


> "bit of bother'? Is that British for 'got into a fight' with someone?



Haha nothing gets past you X


----------



## davegmb (Feb 8, 2013)

Not posted for a while, but I've been working out regular.

Incline leg press
10 x 220lbs (100kg)
10 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 330lbs
8 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 507lbs (230kg)
6 x 529lbs (240kg)
5 x 550lbs (250kg)

Lying hamstring curls
10 x 66lbs (30kg)
8 x 77lbs (35kg)
6 x 88lbs (40kg)
6 x 88lbs
15 x 66lbs

Db goblet squat
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 88lbs (40kg)
8 x 99lbs (45kg)

Leg extensions
X 10
X 10
X 12

RDL
8 x 154lbs (70kg)
8 x 154lbs
8 x 154lbs

Calves
4 x 10-15


----------



## davegmb (Feb 9, 2013)

Db bench
4 x 8

Bb incline bench
3 x 8-12

Hammer strength Chest press
3 x 8

Press up/ bb row ss
X 15, 15
X 15, 15
X 15, 30

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Feb 13, 2013)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)

Bb rows
12 x 132lbs (60kg)
12 x 132lbs
12 x 132lbs

Lat pull downs
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)
12 x 127lbs

Single arm face pulls
X 10, 10
X 10, 10
X 10, 10

Seated cable rows
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg)
10 x 143lbs (65kg)
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg)

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Feb 15, 2013)

Honest to god today I saw the strangest exercise being done by somebody in the gym! He was on the incline leg press and at the same time doing some kind of db chest press, whilst pressing with his legs, bizarre!

Front squat
3x6 with 132lbs (60kg)

Incline leg press
4x12 with 440lbs (200kg)

Leg extensions
4x10

Lying hamstring curls
5x6-10

Sliding hamstring curls
3x10-15

Calfs
4x10-12


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2013)

davegmb said:


> Honest to god today I saw the strangest exercise being done by somebody in the gym! He was on the incline leg press and at the same time doing some kind of db chest press, whilst pressing with his legs, bizarre!



I think he's on to something big here. It may be the best strength move we don't know about.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 16, 2013)

fufu said:


> I think he's on to something big here. It may be the best strength move we don't know about.



Haha true


----------



## fufu (Feb 16, 2013)

So what happened with that fight??? Cracked facial bones can't be too pleasant. How are you feeling?


----------



## davegmb (Feb 17, 2013)

fufu said:


> So what happened with that fight??? Cracked facial bones can't be too pleasant. How are you feeling?



I must have one of those faces, not a year goes by where I don't have a black eye or something or other!
On a night out with friends, one of which had an argument with some guy earlier on unknown to me as I was at the bar.
Came back from the bar and this guy took the opportunity whilst I was carrying drinks to run over and land one on me!!! So I dropped the drinks and all hell broke loose haha. To be honest I was okay on the night and stayed out partying because I was full of beer so it wasn't sore.
 It was the next day when it hurt and I got it checked out. I'd love to say the other guy looked worse then me but I very much doubt it!


----------



## fufu (Feb 19, 2013)

What a coward! Not a lot you can do about a sucker punch.


----------



## davegmb (Feb 22, 2013)

Db bench 
4x5-8 
Worked up to 88lbs (40kg)

Incline db bench
3x10

Cable flyes
4x12-15

Hang clean and press
4x6 88lbs 

Side laterals
3x15-18

Face pulls one arm
3x12


----------



## davegmb (Feb 24, 2013)

Squat racks busy so.....

Incline leg press
15 x 220lbs (100kg)
12 x 330lbs (150kg)
10 x 440lbs (200kg)
8 x 485lbs (220kg)
8 x 507lbs (230kg)
6 x 529lbs (240kg)
6 x 551lbs (250kg)
15 x 330lbs (150kg)

Bb step ups + 66lbs (30kg)
X 10, 10
X 10, 10
X 10, 10

Single leg leg press
X 8,8 
X 8,8
X 8,8
X 15 both legs more weight

Lying leg curls
X 8
X 8
X 8
X 8

Rdl
8 x 132lbs (60kg)
8 x 132lbs
8 x 132lbs

Seated calf raises
4 x 12


----------



## davegmb (Feb 24, 2013)

Triangle press down ss bb curls
X 15, 15
X 12, 12
X 10, 10
Weight got heavier each set

Overhead cable extensions ss hammer curls
X 10, 8
X 10, 8
X 10, 8

Concentration curls ss bench dips
X 10, 20
X 10, 20
X 10, 20

Abs


----------



## davegmb (Feb 26, 2013)

Deads
5 x 154lbs (70kg)
3 x 220lbs (100kg)
3 x 243lbs (110kg)
3 x 265lbs (120kg)
3 x 287lbs (130kg)
3 x 298lbs (135kg)

Db rows
10 x 77lbs (35kg)
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs
10 x 77lbs

Lat pull down ss straight arm pulldown
10 x 127lbs (57.5kg), 10
10 x 143lbs (65kg) , 10
8 x 160lbs (72.5kg) , 10

Seated cable row wide grip 
12 x 110lbs (50kg)
10 x 127lbs
10 x 143lbs

Seated calf raises
4 x 10


----------

